# MAC FAQ: PPID/MAC PRO Card



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)

What is the PPID program?
The PPID program is a paid-membership program exclusively available to industry professionals -- makeup artists, cosmetologists, stylists, models, performers, etc. You can pick up an application at any freestanding or Pro store, or ask for one through the 1-800 number.

The term PPID is not used at MAC any longer. It's now MAC PRO Membership. The term PPID has been phased out. 

Who can get a MAC PRO Membership card?
To qualify for the program, you must submit the application with $35 (US, other contries may vary in price), a copy of your photo ID, and two forms of proof of your industry profession that have your name and the profession listed (like a composite card, business card, cosmetology diploma and/or license, contract, program, etc.). The full list of documents is on the application. You can mail all of this to MAC or drop it off at a freestanding store for them to mail in. A few weeks later, you should hear back. When in doubt, contact MAC.

What is the bearer of a MAC PRO Membership Card entitled to? What are the benefits?
The benefits of the program include a discount on purchases made through the 1-800 number or freestanding/Pro stores (but NOT at counters or on the website) -- makeup artists get 40% off and all other professions get 30% off (department store exclusives and some special items like sets and kits may be excluded from the discount). Members are also eligible to attend "masters classes" and product preview events for professionals, to get discounts on selected industry publications, and to view the password-protected PPID website. The membership is annually renewable.

What are some of the cons to the MAC PRO Membership program?
If you qualify for the program, it's got some great offerings for industry pros. However, if you don't live near any stores it can be a waste -- unless you're going to order EVERYTHING over the phone, you won't be able to use your discount when you go shopping, and you won't be able to take advantage of the member events that take place at stores. You want to make sure that you're going to make up for the membership cost, too, with the purchases you make.

Can a MAC PRO Membership card be used to purchase gifts? Can I lend it to my friend?
Membership, and the special privileges assoicated with it may only be used by the individual to whom the membership is issued. Products purchased by PPID cardholders are for personal and professional use only, and my not be resold under any circumstances. PPID membership cards are non-transferrable.

Are there limits on how much I can spend?

Purchase limits are as follows:

No more than 3 of same item or color up to 24 total pieces 
No more than 8 of the same item for discontinued products 
No more than $500 (after discount) per transaction, per day 
No more than two $500 transactions per week 
No more than $2000 (after discount) per month 
No more than $5000 (after discount) per 12-month period 
No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of consistent pigment and glitter skus 
No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of multiple of the skus 
No more than 1 student kit (color or tool kit) per student. 


For more information regarding the MAC PRO Membership program, please check the contact MAC directly at [email protected]


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 7, 2005)

*Ppid*

How many of you hold the PPID card?   I don't have a licence, but do makeup and hair regularly (have done it for 15 years now).   I have my own promotion and marketing company, but I don't think that's enough to qualify....any suggestions?  I spend over $3000/yr at MAC, and would LOVE the discount! (I probably wouldn't spend less, but OMG I'd have so much more!).

Leanne


----------



## user4 (Nov 7, 2005)

a girl i know got it using her resume and her business card... she's a freelance makeup artist... she's not affiliated with any company or anything so you may be able to get it...


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 7, 2005)

I used my cosmotologist lisc. and my business card that said I was a makeup artist, but as long as you have 2 forms of ID (or promotional material, etc.) that has your name on it and some reference to doing hair/makeup, etc. you can get it. My friend does stage acting and she handed in newspaper items with her name in it and a playbill that listed her as actress. Another girl I know did it with her business card that said freelance makeup artist and and also with an ad in a newsletter that said she did makeup for special occassions. Just remember if you do anything but makeup (actress, hair, facials, etc.) you get 30% off not 40%. But it'd still be worth it.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 7, 2005)

I have it. I am an independant artist. I mostly do bridal makeup. My regular employment is also in the wedding industry, so I get a lot of contacts that way. I sent in a business card, and a client contract. I was approved with no problem. Liscensing will work, but there is such a variable in cosmetology. My state does not have any regulation on makeup artist, but it does on hair and nails. I have a "doing business as" liscence, but not one for cosmetology.


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2005)

I just recentlly got mine using my license and diploma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't feel like waiting aroud forever for my business cards to get to me. Why is it some things just seem to take forever? I'm so glad I get to save some cash on this!... maybe not really considering it'll get spent elsewhere LOL

You can use any 2 of the following to apply:
Composite Card
Business Card with name and specific profession
Editorial page with name and credit
Union Card
Head Shot & Resume
Professional License
Diploma/Certificate
Publication Masthead
Program?Press Materials w/ Name
Contract on production company letterhead
Crew/Call list on prod. co. letterhead
Professional letter of refference of empoyment.

Make-Up Artists receive 40% off
30% off for anyone else.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 7, 2005)

How if you're a singer in a band? would that work aswell? and if, how do you proof it? would a website from your band with your name on it be enough?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 7, 2005)

I have one because I'm a Nail Technician.


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2005)

*for Miss Behave*

It does have an option for Performer/On-air Talent


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_It does have an option for Performer/On-air Talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cool, thanks!!!


----------



## pale blue (Nov 7, 2005)

What's the turnaround for getting approved/the materials sent to you? I sent my application in over a week ago (in the mail), and I've been checking my online CC statement for a charge everyday practically..


----------



## starlight502 (Nov 7, 2005)

it took my card about 3 weeks for the charge to show up... but i am sure it varies

C


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 7, 2005)

I have one... cuz I was an hairdresser, but since I lost my job, eh.... I don't know if I'll be able to still get another card!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_cool, thanks!!!_

 
No problem! Can you get at least 2 of the things/proofs listed above??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_it took my card about 3 weeks for the charge to show up... but i am sure it varies_

 
That's about how long mine took as well. Maybe thats the average.


----------



## martygreene (Nov 7, 2005)

Reposted for NutMeg, as the internet accidentally ate your post. Bad internet.

 Quote:

  I'm only sixteen, but I do makeup for dances, grad, whatever kind of special occasions people want me to do stuff for. I can get a business card made, but what should I use for the second piece of proof? I spend alot of money at MAC and it would be so much easier to do makeup with good foundation... Any help would be much appreciated. And does anyone have any tips on how I should record payment and stuff? I'm really just starting out and I don't want to mess anything up. TIA!


----------



## pinkfeet (Nov 8, 2005)

It took about 3 weeks for me as well, I used resume and biz card for me and got it no problem.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 8, 2005)

I guess I just have to wait a couple more weeks then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have another question, for yearly renewal do you have to submit all the documents  again?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

Mine took about a month and it wasn't a matter of checking eligibility - I'd just completed a M·A·C professional makeup artistry course and all students received a card automatically.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 8, 2005)

This is probably unlikely, but say I was working on a mixed media book that incorporated MAC products as in possibly pictures, swatches, names etc.? Would one qualify for MAC pro membership then? What happens after the book is finished?

(incidentally, I am working on some such thing. I also have samples of writing that feature MAC products fairly heavily)

It's a long shot, isn't it?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_This is probably unlikely, but say I was working on a mixed media book that incorporated MAC products as in possibly pictures, swatches, names etc.? Would one qualify for MAC pro membership then? What happens after the book is finished?

(incidentally, I am working on some such thing. I also have samples of writing that feature MAC products fairly heavily)

It's a long shot, isn't it?_

 
It certainly won't hurt to contact them and ask!  If you don't ask, you'll never know.


----------



## succubus (Nov 8, 2005)

What about a business license? Will they take that?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 11, 2005)

I emailed MAC about the pro card, and this was their reply:
Hello,

To be eligible for the MAC Pro Membership program, you must fall under one of the listed professions found on the application.

You must also be able to provide us with two documents that will serve as proof of your profession (e.g. Diploma, Business card etc....)

You may email us back with your full name and mailing address so that we can send out the application to you.

OR

You can also download the application at www.macpro.com.

I have included the text below that can be found on the application, for your reference.

Thank you,

Lorraine Young-Lord

 PRO Membership Program

1(800)387-6707 x 2427

Email : [email protected]



Make-up professionals are the "art and soul" of MAC. They are the history and heritage of the MAC culture.

The MAC PRO Membership program was created in recognition of this unique relationship. The program provides a forum for professional support, special

PRO-only benefits and discounts. It is your link to the global artist community. 

Make-up artists and other creative talent who use make-up as a primary part of their work are eligible for the program.

The program offers the make-up professional a direct link to the MAC world as well as the following member-exclusive benefits:

Product discount at MAC Stores (40% for make-up artists; 30% for cosmetologists, hairstylists, nail technicians, aestheticians, performers, models, fashion stylists & photographers)

Master Classes

Preview Nights for product introductions

Password-protected website, macpro.com

Complimentary shipping for orders over $150

Discounts from select industry publications

Discounts from select make-up schools

To enroll, simply fill out the attached MAC PRO Membership application, provide the proper professional documentation and a copy of photo identification with your annual membership fee ($ 35 US/ $ 45 CDN). You can drop everything off at any MAC store for forwarding or send it directly to the processing department. Within a few weeks you will receive your card and you may begin using your membership benefits. Providing you with the products, information and service you need is our ongoing commitment. For membership purchase or renewal: 877.553.5536 or 905.940.2437. Membership duration is one year.

Not all benefits are available in all markets. International discounts may vary. All MAC PRO Members are eligible for program benefits, regardless of area of residence, unless otherwise noted. Select benefits are at an additional cost to members. Space or supplies may be limited. Complimentary shipping within the US or Canada from Customer Service using UPS ground shipping for orders over $150 after discount, some restrictions apply. MAC reserves the right to modify the program and its benefits at any time without prior notice. Membership fees are non-refundable. MAC PRO is a paid-for membership program for make-up professionals.

HTH!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Nov 14, 2005)

bluerassbabe, can you post the type of contract you used between the wedding party and yourself?

TIA


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 21, 2005)

If you arent a PRO member can you still order off the phone?


----------



## martygreene (Nov 22, 2005)

non-members can still purchase PRO items in person or via phone, however they are not entitled to the PRO discount.


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 26, 2005)

do you have to be over 18?


----------



## martygreene (Nov 26, 2005)

You should contact MAC for an authoritative answer on that. I'm not sure.


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 28, 2005)

This is the email i got & it said you dont have to be a certain age which is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hi Kala,



Thank you for your email.



I can't say that there is a specific age requirement, but in order to be eligible, you would need to meet our

Professional criteria.



You must be able to provide your proof of profession, along with your Diploma/Certificate in the area for 

which you have applied.



Please let me know if there is any way that I may further assist.

Many thanks,

Lorraine





Lorraine Young-Lord

Assistant Manager

  PRO Membership Program

1(800)387-6707 x 2463 or

905-513-2463

Email : [email protected]


----------



## devin (Nov 30, 2005)

i have a dumb question. do you send in a blank contract or one that a client has filled in? can you fax the information and if so does anyone have the fax number?


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jan 8, 2006)

I faxed my app in with my business and comp card.  The charge showed up on my account the next day and I got my card about a week and a half later.

Does anyone know if there's a spending limit?  I know MAC employees can only spend a certain amount a year, but what about regular PPID members?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone know what they say if they don't approve you? Do you get your money back?
I'm going to apply using my business card and resume (I think).


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
_I faxed my app in with my business and comp card.  The charge showed up on my account the next day and I got my card about a week and a half later.

Does anyone know if there's a spending limit?  I know MAC employees can only spend a certain amount a year, but what about regular PPID members?_

 

M.A.C. employees can only spend a certain amount?! I never heard of that!? Really? That must suck.


----------



## beebeegun (Jan 31, 2006)

WHat is excluded from discount at the pro store using the membership card?


----------



## martygreene (Jan 31, 2006)

To my knowledge all PRO items are valid for discount. The items which are not are (generally) holiday sets, and some limited edition items (such as those with special packaging).


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 1, 2006)

Um, what's a composite card? I'm just trying to find out what would be the easiest way to get the stupid card.. TIA.


----------



## brandi (Feb 12, 2006)

i do freelance makeup for occassions like prom and weddings... i don't have a license but i have a resume and business card... will this count? TIA!!!i spend sooo much money every week... discount would really help!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok.

I do make-up for special occassions. Have a buisness card and I could get references. Plus I just started selling Mark by Avon so I'm a Beauty Advisor. Hopefully this will get me my card!


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone have the fax number? I couldn't find it on the site.
Also, can Pro discounts be used at counters, or only freestanding stores?


----------



## martygreene (Feb 21, 2006)

Are you attempting to fax in your info? You need to recieve an application first- the fax number is on the application. The email address to write to so you can recieve an application is in the first post of this thread.

MAC PRO cards are only valid on the MAC PRO site, via the MAC PRO phoneline, and at freestanding/PRO stores.


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 22, 2006)

I have an application, I downloaded it off the PRO site. The fax number is really on there? I thought I checked, but let me recheck.

edit: there's a number to call them but I don't see anything that says it's a fax number. Maybe I'll call their CS and see if I can get a fax number.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 22, 2006)

should be, I'll see if I can hunt my application up to get that info for you.


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 22, 2006)

I emailed them and Lorraine replied with the number... for future reference, it's 905-944-6400.


----------



## Nathalia (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if I can pay for the card *via faxing it in with credit card number* but with my parents credit card?


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 8, 2006)

unless the name on the credit card will be the name on the PPID card i dont think so. But i may be wrong. email them and ask to be certian [email protected]


----------



## MACActress (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm a local, under 18 actress. Do you think I'd be elgible? I do professional theatre, not just school stuff, and I can get a program, a resume, a letter from a former director and probably another form of identification along with a copy of my school ID. I was kind of wondering that if I did, would it be considered ethical? I wouldn't want to get an pro card and not deserve it or not need it, that kind of thing. 

Sorry if that was a stupid/uneccesary question. I'm fairly new to this forum and MAC.  Thank you very much in advance =)


----------



## brandi (Mar 13, 2006)

yup you def. can get one...


----------



## farra712 (Mar 14, 2006)

*About to apply!*

I am new to this site, but I did a search and found it and am glad I did!  This is great!  Anyway, I am a freelance makeup artist and I emailed them to ask about what would best qualify me and she said a business card and resume would be fine, but anything else I could provide would be even better.    What is a composite card?  Isn't that just for models/actresses?  I can't wait...I hope I get one!

Farra


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 14, 2006)

I freelance too, and I submitted a business card, a copy of a contract w/a client, and a letter of reference.


----------



## farra712 (Mar 20, 2006)

................


----------



## farra712 (Mar 20, 2006)

..........


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_I am new to this site, but I did a search and found it and am glad I did!  This is great!  Anyway, I am a freelance makeup artist and I emailed them to ask about what would best qualify me and she said a business card and resume would be fine, but anything else I could provide would be even better.    What is a composite card?  Isn't that just for models/actresses?  I can't wait...I hope I get one!

Farra_

 

*I'm soooo happy you got your card! Even happier that they said you can send in a buisness card and a resume! Can't wait to turn mine in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 22, 2006)

*yay* *does the im so happy i could do 2356 backflips dance* lol. I saw M*A*C on my credit card today...35$ is missing. Ohh i cant wait til i get my card!. Good luck to all those who are applying. A Tip from me... FAX IT IN. I faxed mine in on friday, and they charged my card yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## farra712 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I am so glad I faxed!  It still took about 4 or 5 days but that is better than a few weeks!  However, I know this is a little ridiculous, but I was thinking about emailing them to see if they could email me my card number because I live in an area super-effected by hurricane Katrina, and believe it or not, our mail is still screwed up, and I am afraid it will take forever for me to get it, and I have a wedding coming up that I have to do 6 bridesmaids makeup for.  I really can't afford to buy that much without my card!  Do you think they might do it?  I am afraid to ask them and them think I am just being impatient!  (I guess I am a little....! Who isn't?)


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Mar 23, 2006)

To the card members who submitted a reference letter, what did your letter state?  Did it just say that this person hired you on this day for whatever the project was? My client just wants to know what to write for me.  Thanks!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_Yes, I am so glad I faxed!  It still took about 4 or 5 days but that is better than a few weeks!  However, I know this is a little ridiculous, but I was thinking about emailing them to see if they could email me my card number because I live in an area super-effected by hurricane Katrina, and believe it or not, our mail is still screwed up, and I am afraid it will take forever for me to get it, and I have a wedding coming up that I have to do 6 bridesmaids makeup for.  I really can't afford to buy that much without my card!  Do you think they might do it?  I am afraid to ask them and them think I am just being impatient!  (I guess I am a little....! Who isn't?)_

 
im not sure if you can get the number before hand. but i do think you can get login info before the card gets to you. Well thats what i've heard.


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineBelle15* 
_To the card members who submitted a reference letter, what did your letter state?  Did it just say that this person hired you on this day for whatever the project was? My client just wants to know what to write for me.  Thanks!_

 
I had my reference write that they hired me to do their makeup and was satisfied with the result.


----------



## farra712 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine wrote that she had been using me for X amount of years, gave details of why she liked using me for her makeup , and said that she wanted to recommend me for their program so that I could further my training through their classes.  That might help.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Mar 27, 2006)

for those fp you that faxed your stuff in, did any of you fax a copy of a buisness card? if so did they accept that? Im trying to get my things together to fax in to them im dying to get my card and dont want to wait weeks lol!


----------



## farra712 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, I faxed my business card, reference letter, and resume just to be on the safe side and I was approved


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 27, 2006)

*MAC pro card renewal?*

Can someone please tell me what is involved in the renewal of the MAC pro card?  Do you have to submit all the documents each time?  And how often do you renew?


----------



## Pimptress (Mar 27, 2006)

Ughhhhhh I really wish I could figure out some way that a dental assistant would need a PPID card.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 27, 2006)

Question: I'm doing cosmetology school next year (if I get accepted). Does any school count or do they have a certain list? And what would I need to submit, if anyone knows, it would be soo helpful! I'm going to be veryyy happy if it goes through!

<3


----------



## farra712 (Mar 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, they have a list of schools, but you may be able to email them and ask them about it if your school is accredited by the state but not recognized by MAC.  They may make exceptions for students cause they seem pretty laid back about the regular pro discount....


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 27, 2006)

No, only if you let it lapse I think. You renew once a year.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishchick72* 
_Can someone please tell me what is involved in the renewal of the MAC pro card?  Do you have to submit all the documents each time?  And how often do you renew?_

 
"Membership is renewable annually and is the responsibility of the member. After providing your payment, please retain your current M·A·C PRO card until you receive your new card, as your membership number will not change. Your membership expiration date is printed on your M·A·C PRO Membership card. If your membership has lapsed for twelve months or more, you must resubmit current professional documentation and a M·A·C PRO Membership application." i got this info from http://www.macpro.com/customerservice/membership.tmpl


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks so much!!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_Unfortunately, they have a list of schools, but you may be able to email them and ask them about it if your school is accredited by the state but not recognized by MAC.  They may make exceptions for students cause they seem pretty laid back about the regular pro discount...._

 
great! thanx so much.


----------



## Parishoon (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm always putting the cart before the horse or w/e they say, but I'm trying to collect my documentation in case i'm ever eligble for the PPID....

this may be explained easily & i'm just making it more complex, but
would I be ineligble for the discount b/c I'm getting additional money at the daily rate or does that only apply to actual submitting receipts for reimbursement from accounting to make sure you're  not being reimbursed RRP?

if you work in costume dept, but aren't doing the m/u are you eligble to appt?


TIA


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 30, 2006)

*does the happy dance* my card came in today.!!! and Paris if you are a costume designer you can get the card. you'll be getting a 30% discount with it.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 6, 2006)

so if they take the money out your account your def getting a card right? lol if so im getting mine! how long did it take to get everyones after you were charged?


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Apr 6, 2006)

my bank card was charged on March 24th and I got my pro card on the 30th. So it doesnt take that long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Congrads on getting your card!!!


----------



## holliedavis (Apr 6, 2006)

If MAC denies your application, will they let you know?  By mail? Email?  anybody here been denied?


----------



## holliedavis (Apr 7, 2006)

I submitted my business card and 1 reference letter on Wednesday, and the charge showed up on my credit on Friday!  Wooooo-hoooo!  I want my card TODAY.... How long did it take you gals to get your card after the charge?


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 7, 2006)

about a week after they charged my card I got mine


----------



## mae13 (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *holliedavis* 
_If MAC denies your application, will they let you know?  By mail? Email?  anybody here been denied?_

 
Seconding this question.

I faxed mine in saturday, and so far there's been no communication or charges to my credit card.


----------



## x-bebe (Apr 13, 2006)

I was wondering.. my mom is a beauty consultant for the Estee Lauder counter at a duty free shop. (Think Department Stores) She's been one for almost 15 years; do you think she's eligible for the MAC Pro Card?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-bebe* 
_I was wondering.. my mom is a beauty consultant for the Estee Lauder counter at a duty free shop. (Think Department Stores) She's been one for almost 15 years; do you think she's eligible for the MAC Pro Card?_

 
Does she not recieve an employee discount for working there? If not, she may be eligible. She should contact MAC to find out.


----------



## emmy56 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Mac Pro Membership Spending Limit?*

Hello everyone how are you? I hope all is well!  I just got my mac pro card in the mail etc etc and I had a conversation about it with one of my friends at work, she said that there is a $500 spending limit. Is this true? I was curious because I read in the Macpro website that you would get 5 times free shipping if you spend over $150 so I wouldn't think there would be an actual spending limit of $500 dollars per year right? And also the same friend said that her card had declined the last time she went to a mac pro store..I am a liscenced make up artist and she just works at a men's fragrance counter so is there some type of difference? If anyone knows about this I would be so happy to find out, just to be clear on "spending limits" if there are any lol..there's so much I want/need to buy! Thank you so much for taking the time to read this and have a great evening!!

<3


----------



## serendipityii (Apr 13, 2006)

I think it's $500 each time you use it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## emmy56 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah that seems like it would make more sense!


----------



## emmy56 (Apr 13, 2006)

I finally found my answers that I have been looking for! Thank you SO much everyone!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_I think it's $500 each time you use it, but I could be wrong._

 
this is correct.


----------



## x-bebe (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Does she not recieve an employee discount for working there? If not, she may be eligible. She should contact MAC to find out._

 
Yes, she receives one, but only for Estee Lauder if she buys it from the place she works. Also, she gets Gratis; but it doesn't include MAC as part of the brands.


----------



## mae13 (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG! I just checked my online bank account and they withdrew the monies! Weeeee!

Darn this Easter weekend and the lack of postal service. I'll probably have to wait until middle of next week.


----------



## mae13 (Apr 20, 2006)

I faxed mine in saturday the 8th, the charge to my credit card was on the 12th (so about 2-3 working days to process - though of course it only showed up online the 14th). I still haven't received it, but even if they sent it the day after, the postal service was shut down for the friday and monday around Easter. It's coming to Montreal from Toronto, and that usually takes a couple of days.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 
_I faxed mine in saturday the 8th, the charge to my credit card was on the 12th (so about 2-3 working days to process - though of course it only showed up online the 14th). I still haven't received it, but even if they sent it the day after, the postal service was shut down for the friday and monday around Easter. It's coming to Montreal from Toronto, and that usually takes a couple of days._

 

What did u fax in hun 

~VD


----------



## mae13 (Apr 21, 2006)

Business card (or rather, photocopy of it along with photo ID), client contract and reference letter from same long-term client.


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-bebe* 
_I was wondering.. my mom is a beauty consultant for the Estee Lauder counter at a duty free shop. (Think Department Stores) She's been one for almost 15 years; do you think she's eligible for the MAC Pro Card?_

 

Wow! I was just about to ask that!

I start working for Estee Lauder @ Macys soon and I was also wondering how that may effect my chances of applying for a Pro Card?

I would ask MAC but it takes forever and a week for them to get back in touch with me. I do get a store discount but the Pro Card would be sooo much better. Since I want to use it at the Pro Stores!!! 

Would I be able to get it since it is within the same company or would I be out of luck?


Any answers would be great! 


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wee! It just came in! So that's...about 9 business days (not counting the Easter holidays, since we didn't have postal service) since I faxed it.


----------



## Parishoon (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_Well I called yesterday (5/3) and they said they recieved the fax and that I was approved and entered into the computer. Today (5/4) MAC charged my bank account the $35. Yay!_

 
congrats, just in time for the big stuff


----------



## hungerartist (May 9, 2006)

i wonder if faxing is faster than shipping it when it comes to how quick they process it. i just sent my envelope today, i guess we'll see.

do they contact you via phone/email to let you know you're accepted  or do you just have to watch your bank account/credit card?


----------



## Georgiecat (May 10, 2006)

I am getting a Pro card!!!!  I am so happy; I want to tell someone who understands because nobody here will know how great this news really is.  I faxed in my application Friday evening (5/5) and the charge showed up today (5/10)!!!!  I love today!!!!


----------



## farra712 (May 10, 2006)

Yay!  I love mine!  i wish I could use it more, though because I don't have a pro store anywhere near so I have to either place a $150 order (not tooo hard to do) or pay a lot of shipping, so most LE stuff I end up buying at the counter.  But anyway, it is definitely fun to have!


----------



## Originsgirl (May 14, 2006)

Blah! I mailed my app in 4 weeks ago- still no charge to my Amex! I have the things needed to get one. Is this regular? I wish I would have seen this whole faxing thing before.  If I call can they tell me what's up?


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 15, 2006)

Thank you so much!! I will starting cosmetology school next month, will I be able to get one while in school?


----------



## pinkfeet (May 15, 2006)

RicanPrincipessa said:
			
		

> Wow! I was just about to ask that!
> 
> I start working for Estee Lauder @ Macys soon and I was also wondering how that may effect my chances of applying for a Pro Card?
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiecat (May 19, 2006)

I have a REALLY stupid question.  I want to buy a palette & the 15 shadows to go in it.  Because the shadows are different colors, do they count as seperate items under the PRO discount? I was worried because the limit says "no more than 8 of one item or color."  Does MAC ring up each shadow color as a different item?


----------



## ramonesbrat (May 19, 2006)

I have my old address on my license- Do you think it will matter when I apply for my Pro card?


----------



## martygreene (May 19, 2006)

it may. You should probably get a change of address ticket for your license anyhow, so that you don't run into problems writing cheques, etc.


----------



## prettipolish (May 21, 2006)

I have a question,
I do acting for a agency for background entertainment
I do make up for people for dances
Would I be able to qualify?


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (May 21, 2006)

pinkfeet said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *RicanPrincipessa*
> _Wow! I was just about to ask that!
> ...


----------



## Originsgirl (May 22, 2006)

I'm wondering the same thing. I work for origins and sent in my stuff for a pro card- haven't heard anything back yet. Do they tell you if you are turned down?


----------



## Life In Return (May 23, 2006)

Interesting last few posts. I just got a position as a Counter Manager at Estee Lauder and was wondering if I'd be eligible for the PPID :\


----------



## Originsgirl (May 28, 2006)

ok- after 6 six weeks and 3 faxes- I'm finally getting my card. I had to also have my boss write me a letter to say I was a makeup artist. My mailed in app was lost and my first 2 faxes were never recieved. I guess my boss has a magic fax machine.


----------



## farra712 (May 28, 2006)

For anyone that is working for another makeup line and is having issues getting a card:  My advice is to not use the name of the line in your application for your card.  I was working for clinique when I got mine (but was planning on leaving to do strictly freelance), but I didn't think that MAC would want to see that I was working at Clinique and wanted a discount on MAC products...I may be wrong, but just to be on the safe side, I had a friend whose makeup I had done write me a letter of reference, I sent in a resume listing what types of makeup (Bridal, theatre, etc.) I had done, and just for a little backup I sent in a business card stating that I am a makeup artist.  I think mentioning the line you work for may cause a problem since the discount is supposed to be for artists who have to purchase their own makeup supplies, and if you work at a counter they may assume that you A.) Will be doing makeup only at the counter you work at so supplies will be made available to you and you would not be using MAC there
-or-
B)  If you are working for a line, you probably will be using that line if you are doing work outside of the counter.  

Just my thoughts on this....I could be completely stupid, but mine went through pretty fast, and I thought this might help as some who are using their counter work as a basis for applying are having some trouble!


----------



## calliestar (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Mine took about a month and it wasn't a matter of checking eligibility - I'd just completed a M·A·C professional makeup artistry course and all students received a card automatically._

 
Could you give me more information on the course you took?  It definately sounds like something I'd be interested in...


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 20, 2006)

Its good to know that you can still order Pro product over the phone even if you do not have a PPID card, though im sure that certainly helps! How long do phoned in calls take to process?!


----------



## mae13 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok, so my login code for the Pro site is no longer functional for some reason - apparently my sign-in info is wrong, but as far as I can tell it's the same it's always been. My card is not expired yet.

I e-mailed the help address a few days back, but no response yet. How long does it usually take?


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 
_Ok, so my login code for the Pro site is no longer functional for some reason - apparently my sign-in info is wrong, but as far as I can tell it's the same it's always been. My card is not expired yet.

I e-mailed the help address a few days back, but no response yet. How long does it usually take?_

 

If I were you id try calling... youd probably get things accomplished alot faster that way


----------



## QueensMacqueen (Jul 8, 2006)

*Discount?*

Hello everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...i am a model soo i read on the macpro site that i am able to get a 30% discount....now it says i can send in headshots & resume....the only thing is my headshots dont have my name on them..Do you think that would be a problem? i dont know what else to send....any ideas????   i really need that discount i spend soooo much its not even funny! lol


----------



## user6 (Jul 8, 2006)

*card*

just send them a composite card...it has your name, contact numbers, and a bunch of pictures of yourself!!!


----------



## katie_070405 (Jul 10, 2006)

You have to send in a copy of your drivers liscense...so i'm sure they'll see the picture of you on there. But you have to send in 2 forms of identification  i.e.  not just your composite card.  Your resume and composite card should be fine though.  You can download the application on the pro website.


----------



## purseaddict (Jul 10, 2006)

I am planning on sending my aplication in for the MAC Pro.  If I send in my business card (its pretty plain, it just says my name,makeupartist, and contact info) and a photocopy of my makeup artistry certificate, do you think that will be good enough? Any replies would be great...i dont have anything else besides a business card because im just starting out.....thanks


----------



## user6 (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purseaddict* 
_I am planning on sending my aplication in for the MAC Pro.  If I send in my business card (its pretty plain, it just says my name,makeupartist, and contact info) and a photocopy of my makeup artistry certificate, do you think that will be good enough? Any replies would be great...i dont have anything else besides a business card because im just starting out.....thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe, I'm sure having a plain business card won't be held against anyone, lol, but you only need 2 pieces of professional id aside from your own id(ie:driver's license), so 3 items in all, the card and certificate plus your own personal identification should be well enough, but if you'd like to make sure you should call their number at 800-387-6707 ext.2427, they're very polite and knowledgeable! hope this helps!


----------



## maxcat (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purseaddict* 
_I am planning on sending my aplication in for the MAC Pro.  If I send in my business card (its pretty plain, it just says my name,makeupartist, and contact info) and a photocopy of my makeup artistry certificate, do you think that will be good enough? Any replies would be great...i dont have anything else besides a business card because im just starting out.....thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Before I worked retail for them, and b/c I worked in tv and not print and didn't have tearsheets I had to give them 2 letters from producers I worked for. I recall they were kind of strict about it. 
I think there is a number on the PPID application for you to call or email questions. They might have some suggestions.


----------



## katie_070405 (Jul 12, 2006)

I sent in a business card...(pretty plain that I printed off my comp) and a copy of a photo whose makeup I had done.....(the bottom had the photographer's copyright, and then my name because I work for Dan Read Cosmetics) .  I think it took like....3 or 4 weeks to get my card, but I got it.  Oh...and my drivers liscense and application.

I was always hesitant to send it in before, because I thought I would be turned down.  I finally just said screw it...if I don't get it it's no big deal....and if I do I'll save 40%.  I should have sent that stuff in years ago.  I would have saved sooo much money.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 16, 2006)

What is a composite card?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can someone explain it or post one up as an example?


----------



## sugaxbayb (Aug 7, 2006)

*Mac Pro Student Card*

Tonight I mailed away my application for the MAC Pro Student Card. My question is how long shall I have to wait until I receive my card. My mother let me use her credit card to pay the $10 fee & I sent my identification & proof of enrollment. Im curious how long I will be waiting until I see something. Can anybody help me?


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 8, 2006)

sugaxbayb- did you check first to makesure that you are enrolled in one of the beauty schools approed by MAC? if you did great! i would have suggested faxing it in,but most people find that it usually takes a few weeks to get it through the mail.


----------



## sugaxbayb (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_sugaxbayb- did you check first to makesure that you are enrolled in one of the beauty schools approed by MAC? if you did great! i would have suggested faxing it in,but most people find that it usually takes a few weeks to get it through the mail._

 
I did make sure my school was enrolled which made me very happy because I love MAC & Probably own about $300 dollars worth. My collection is small but it will grow once I get this card as im planning to get the Student Kits as well. Im figuring about 4 to 6 weeks for it to come in the mail. I didnt know you could fax it in, ill have to remember that for the actual pro card when im finished school.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 14, 2006)

This is to any of who you currently hold a PRO card...

For my 2 forms of professional identification I am faxing over
_ My business card (Just name, title, address, and numbers)
_ A letter of reference from a large company in town that I have done makeup for (t.v. commercials, print, etc)

So, my question is... Will this be enough?  The requirements say that this would be sufficient, but I was just wondering from any of those who have actually gone through the process?? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeronikaJ* 
_This is to any of who you currently hold a PRO card...

For my 2 forms of professional identification I am faxing over
_ My business card (Just name, title, address, and numbers)
_ A letter of reference from a large company in town that I have done makeup for (t.v. commercials, print, etc)

So, my question is... Will this be enough?  The requirements say that this would be sufficient, but I was just wondering from any of those who have actually gone through the process?? Thanks so much in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That should be enough. I sent off a program with my name listed as "make-up specialist" and a letter from the dance company I do make-up for and they sent my card with no problems. I mailed mine. I also did NOT send my ID and they still sent me a card (the application I had didn't specify I needed ID -an MA from the NY store gave me an actual ap) I really don't think they are as hard on people as they think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but check your credit card statement, the charge showed up about a week and a half later and then I had my card a week after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hth!


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Aug 14, 2006)

I am currently a Beauty Advisor for AVON.  My title isn't actually make-up artist, however, I am qualified to do makeup/makeovers as well as give color and skincare advice to customers.  Would this qualify me for a mac pro card?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## aeni (Aug 20, 2006)

*Does the MAC discount take IMDB?*

I'm applying for my MAC discount, but the production company I worked with has once again moved offices and won't be able to find the production cast/call list on company letterhead for maybe 2 weeks. Could I give MAC my IMDB page or is that not "legit" enough?  If all else I could get a written recommendation done.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 22, 2006)

Just wanted to chime in....I'm a cosmetologist, also doing nails. I faxed my form yesterday morning along with one of my personal business cards and state driver's and cosmo licenses and MAC has charged my card today. Again, the fax # is 905-944-6400.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 24, 2006)

okay well im 20 dont have a business card and no license .. but i have done two weddings in the past 3 months and another one coming up in a month. i have a 'partner' i guess you can call that i work with .. and i do nails and also have no license for that .. would that even get me in the running for a pro card ??


----------



## sugaxbayb (Aug 25, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I got my MAC PRO Student card in the mail today! Im soooo excited!! If only the website would work for me.


----------



## petalpusher (Aug 25, 2006)

Congrats on getting your card, sugaxbayb!

Does anyone know if they e-mail you before you get your card?  Or do they just mail the card to you with no prior contact?  They charged my card over a week ago and I'm just an impatient person, lol.


----------



## sugaxbayb (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petalpusher* 
_Congrats on getting your card, sugaxbayb!

Does anyone know if they e-mail you before you get your card?  Or do they just mail the card to you with no prior contact?  They charged my card over a week ago and I'm just an impatient person, lol._

 
They didnt email me before I got it. I was impaitent like you & than today I wake up & went to see if the mail came & the only thing was my card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im going to guess yours is on the way cause only a few days ago I was whining about mine not coming & now its here.


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
I'm applying to get a MAC Student Pro card and I go to one of their listed schools, but I have one last question...
Do they care about what you're majoring in?


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reirei702* 
_Hi everyone, 
I'm applying to get a MAC Student Pro card and I go to one of their listed schools, but I have one last question...
Do they care about what you're majoring in?_

 
I don't imagine they do. I'm a cosmo and I sent in my Nail Tech biz card for mine. 

Another timeline for y'all: Sent my items on the 21st was charged on the 22, received my card today. God, that was FOREVER!!! I'm going shopping!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 8, 2006)

damn, i wanna go shopping!! parents are driving me nuts by making me wait... i want that student kit sooooooo bad!!!!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_Its good to know that you can still order Pro product over the phone even if you do not have a PPID card, though im sure that certainly helps! How long do phoned in calls take to process?!_

 

it takes 5-7 days. i've done this about 4 times now & i have one on the way. i've always received my orders less than 7 days. the only time i got the products longer than that was when dhl wasn't able to deliver or sign for the package.


----------



## Katura (Sep 12, 2006)

Alrite, I'm gonn abe a cool kid and ask you all if you think I could get in on this. I've been modelling since last January, so if I sent in my DL, a copy of my magazine cover/spread, could i just add a resume and headshot to that? or just a resume?

thanks for your help!


----------



## hootie2177 (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 
_okay well im 20 dont have a business card and no license .. but i have done two weddings in the past 3 months and another one coming up in a month. i have a 'partner' i guess you can call that i work with .. and i do nails and also have no license for that .. would that even get me in the running for a pro card ??_

 

Hey how are you? you dont have to have your license to get your Pro card with MAC. 
You can fax them a copy of business card (that you can make yourself), a letter of recomendation from a photographer or someone who you have done makeup on before, the Pro Application with your $35.00, and a picture ID and thats it! If you fax it to them they will process it right away, if you mail it you will have to wait 4-6 weeks (I heard) 
I jsut did mine and the day I faxed it to them, they processed it and mailed it out the following business day and I got it within a week! 
Go to www.macpro.com and you will see its not that hard to be on your way to getting 40% off!!!  LOL LOL 
Good luck


----------



## Katura (Sep 18, 2006)

I gotta know if my info will be enough!!! ^^^^^


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 18, 2006)

I think it will be, Kutura. I don't see why not.


----------



## Katura (Sep 18, 2006)

awesome thanks!


----------



## dstroyedangel (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, I thought I'd ask here since several of you know how to go about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to get a pro-card since I already spend so much on MAC and want to invest in a larger selection of products, I am not affiliated with any company, but I  am a freelance artist and not sure how to go about this. I have my business card, but thats about it, I dont have a license and dont work under a company? Advice? I'd appreciate anything, thanks


----------



## terri (Oct 25, 2006)

*Mac pro card question.*

I just applied for my Mac pro card. I am just wondering when I get it will be able to order products online? Also will the prices show on the pro website because right now without a membership there are no prices posted with the products. 
Thanks for your help
Terri


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, you'll be able to shop online. The prices will show and when they're put into your cart you'll see your discount price.


----------



## madkitty (Oct 25, 2006)

its a shame you have to be an expert to get a card....depresses me LOL


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 25, 2006)

you dont have to really know anything about makeup to get the pro card
you can be a 
model
photographer
preformer
etc.


----------



## madkitty (Oct 25, 2006)

but you have to provide proof of employment dont you?


----------



## katie_070405 (Oct 25, 2006)

I sent in a business card ( I do freelance work and had cards made) , and a copy of a picture from my portfolio which had the photographers name and mine as mua for Dan Read Cosmetics ( I do work for him from time to time).  I got my card without any problems.


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hootie2177* 

 
_Hey how are you? you dont have to have your license to get your Pro card with MAC. 
You can fax them a copy of business card (that you can make yourself), a letter of recomendation from a photographer or someone who you have done makeup on before, the Pro Application with your $35.00, and a picture ID and thats it! If you fax it to them they will process it right away, if you mail it you will have to wait 4-6 weeks (I heard) 
I jsut did mine and the day I faxed it to them, they processed it and mailed it out the following business day and I got it within a week! 
Go to www.macpro.com and you will see its not that hard to be on your way to getting 40% off!!!  LOL LOL 
Good luck_

 

I faxed them that same info and they denied me.  They are sofickle. Should I try again?


----------



## aeni (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_I faxed them that same info and they denied me.  They are sofickle. Should I try again?_

 
I snail mailed them my business card, a signed letter of recomendation, the Pro Application, and a check for $35.  It took about a month or 3 weeks to get my card that way.  Try again!


----------



## susanv567 (Dec 18, 2006)

I got my PRO card about 3 weeks after I mailed it in. I live about an hour away from the office. They sent me an email with my PRO card number, but only after I received it. HTH someone!


----------



## mistella (Dec 21, 2006)

I got a Pro Card!!! I'm so excited. I faxed them my business card & a reference letter on Friday and they charged my card today (Wednesday), so hopefully I'll see my card in the mail next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm soo excited


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 4, 2007)

I've had my Pro discount card for a little while and its been SUPER DUPER GREAT. I share it with my close friends too but ask them not to tell the whole world bc I know alot more people will bug me to pick them up stuff.


----------



## Tai (Jan 20, 2007)

I just dropped mine off at a local MAC store.

When you drop them off, do they fax them or mail them in?  Does anyone know?


----------



## amoona (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I snail mailed them my business card, a signed letter of recomendation, the Pro Application, and a check for $35.  It took about a month or 3 weeks to get my card that way.  Try again!_

 
WHAT?! OMG so I can totally do that since I freelance from time to time. Lately I've only been doing weddings, engagements, formals and stuff like that. I don't have time to do shoots and runways nemore. Who did you get a letter of recomendation from?! Is it possible for me to get a letter of recomendation from a bride?


----------



## lara (Jan 20, 2007)

It depends on the time of the year, too. I've received a card in four days, and I've waited twelve weeks for a renewal to arrive. Give some, take some.


----------



## trinhduck (Feb 6, 2007)

CAN anyone let me know what all was included in your letter of recommendation?? PLEASE? thanks in advance


----------



## iamheartcore (Feb 9, 2007)

I got approved by sending a home made business card and a copy of my certification from a make-up artistry school.

If any of you are going to school for cosmetology, they also have a PRO-STUDENT card which gives you a discount as well. I believe you will need to submit a copy of your registration summary detailing what class you are taking and a picture ID. It's on the MACPRO.COM website, should you be intersted.

I believe for make-up artists it's 40%, students receive 20%, and others 30%.


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 24, 2007)

Is there any way that you can get pro card if you are from other country like Mexico...

thansk..


----------



## sofver (Mar 30, 2007)

I think so.. why not they have stores in over 30 countries that accept pro discount. Thanks


Sofie


----------



## sofver (Mar 30, 2007)

Does MAC pro track your orders? If so what are the limits?


----------



## macheartsme (Mar 30, 2007)

your card should have came with a little booklet stating all that.  but your limit is 500 per month, 5000 a year.  it goes into more detail on the website.


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a crazy question (I think)
I am currently a mac pro student b/c I'm in school  (of course) but, 
I graduate in two weeks and would like to become a mac pro member
Does anyone know the process for this change? 
TIA


----------



## Linda Baby (Apr 1, 2007)

You need to send proof that you are a makeup artist, ie) diploma/certificate from school, and say, a business card.


----------



## sofver (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 

 
_Ughhhhhh I really wish I could figure out some way that a dental assistant would need a PPID card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Tell them, when patients are asleep during their root canal you paint their face in pretty colors


----------



## MACForME (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been approved for the card.. I saw the charge on my credit card last week (03/28/07). Now I have some silly questions.. 
* I haven't gotten my card or an email with my number on it. Should I expect an email any time soon? I live in NJ so I'm not sure how long the card will take to arrive anyway..
* Is the expiration a year from the date of approval? If so, that means we lose all that time between approval to actual receipt of the card. Which could be any time? So if they say 4 to 6 weeks.. that means you only really have it for 46 weeks? 
I know most of these will be answered when it arrives.. but I'm just curious, not to mention i need to get some additional product for composites I'm doing in about 2 weeks.


----------



## ish2do (Apr 3, 2007)

*MAC Pro*

i'm trying to fill out the application for the MAC Pro card... it asks for 2 pieces of professional identification. i can only find my cosmetology license. any suggestions for what else i can use? i don't really have more than that


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro*

You don't have a business card?


----------



## ish2do (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro*

no... the only cosmo related place i've worked is supercuts...and i can't find anything from them... that was a while ago


----------



## Tubachick02 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro*

design a buisness card and take it to a copy place and have 100 printed, it's not like you can't eveer use them again


----------



## ish2do (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro*

that's a good idea...thanks!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro*

Or...you can design one on your own and print it on cardstock paper.


----------



## ish2do (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro*

thank you!! i'm going to kinko's tomorrow... i tired making a copy of my cosmetology license (don't want to send the original) and it printed with "void" all over the background... do you think they'll accept it? i just renewed it, so it's not expired.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro*

Yes, they'll accept it as long as it's still valid and not expired. Just sent in a business card, your cosmetology license, and a copy of your ID/Drivers License. I suggest faxing in your application along with your credit card payment information for faster processing then mailing it in since it'll be sent to Canada so that would take longer.


----------



## ish2do (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro*

YAY!!!!!!! thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everyone has been sooo helpful!!!


----------



## chucklie1 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Didnt Get My Card.....*






 Im soo upset...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i applied for the MAC Pro Membership with 
-business card
-professional reference
- 2 x head shots
- certificate of training

and i was refused. I was told i must have tear off sheets and a certificate for at least 6 months training which i did...but was still refused!

From reading the forum i thought id have no probs of eligibility!

I dont understand why!?


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Mac pro card question.*

What do they mean 'tear-off sheets'?


----------



## sofver (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey

I got my card 5 days after they charged me.. I live in Boston...!


 Thanks

Sofia


----------



## mistella (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I've been approved for the card.. I saw the charge on my credit card last week (03/28/07). Now I have some silly questions.. 
* I haven't gotten my card or an email with my number on it. Should I expect an email any time soon? I live in NJ so I'm not sure how long the card will take to arrive anyway..
* Is the expiration a year from the date of approval? If so, that means we lose all that time between approval to actual receipt of the card. Which could be any time? So if they say 4 to 6 weeks.. that means you only really have it for 46 weeks? 
I know most of these will be answered when it arrives.. but I'm just curious, not to mention i need to get some additional product for composites I'm doing in about 2 weeks._

 
I got charged around Dec 19th and didn't get my card til Jan 4 or 5th. I got my e-mail a few days before I got it in the mail. So, it usually doesn't take too long, just a couple weeks. It felt like forever though! and yes, the expiration is from the day you were approved.


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 13, 2007)

I just got approved for my Pro Card :nana:   I can't wait to finally get my card!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies. Im new. Names Jess.

Im applying for my macpro card. im faxing it in tomorrow and im sending in my buisness card, a resume, a photo of my work with my name on it (that is not professional, just a home made photoprint out of a model I did make up for).


and im wondering cause i start Make Up Designory in June. I have my course already and my schedule, would they take that as a cry for help, it is on their list of schools, it gives me a 10% discount off my tuition. so i kinda need it. 

is that enough?


----------



## MACForME (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *This Is Mine* 

 
_I just got approved for my Pro Card :nana:   I can't wait to finally get my card!_

 
OHHH!! Congratulations! Very exciting! I got mine a few weeks ago and didn't need anything from MAC, but this past weekend, I had to go. I dont know how your MA's/SA's are.. but the one I got was all cutesy-cutesy and yakking to me in a condescending manner (in a nice way) I gave her my list of items,  one was Helium pigment.. and she kept saying things such as "you do KNOW, that this is LIMITED EDITION! RIGHT? you know that right?" "are you sure you don't need anything else? Are you? are you?" until i pulled out that card.. DING! Change in attitude! She was still SUPER nice, but WAY more professional, with a please and thank you. Wonder what the change was about? Eh, no biggie.. I'm sure she meets more people who need more help then don't.. but the change was funny..


----------



## jillianjiggs (Apr 20, 2007)

just wanted to add that if you get rejected, they do contact you. i got a call an hour after i faxed it, telling me what was not approved and what i needed to have to be approved! (i faxed in my term report for my makeup class, but she told me i needed a certificate, which i hadnt recieved (yet? if i get one at all))

i'm not giving up yet!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 20, 2007)

Your pro card can be cut off as fast as it's activated trust me. I HAD a pro card and I was selling in the clearance bin here and some one called MAC on me and reported me. I tried to order during one of the new collections and I had to call because I couldn't log into MAC PRO online. When I called they said I was deactivated. I called Barbara who is the head of the MAC PRO memberships (1-877-553-5536) and she said someone called from Specktra and they knew all about me. Also she questioned the heck out of me about ebay too. She also told me I'd never be elgible for a MAC PRO membership ever again. Nice, huh? Moral of the story? Don't tell you have a pro card, not even here. Don't share, don't re-sell (even if it's discontinued, etc...thats against MAC rules) don't risk your discount.


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Didnt Get My Card.....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chucklie1* 

 
_






 Im soo upset...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i applied for the MAC Pro Membership with 
-business card
-professional reference
- 2 x head shots
- certificate of training

and i was refused. I was told i must have tear off sheets and a certificate for at least 6 months training which i did...but was still refused!

From reading the forum i thought id have no probs of eligibility!

I dont understand why!?




_

 


Did you try to resubmit?  I was going to send my same info in this week, but now I'm not sure it's going to be enough.  All I have is my business card and two letters of reference.  One from a photographer I work with and one from a dancer/actress I work with.  Hmmm...I really want that card!


----------



## Envious (May 1, 2007)

Just had to post here, as I was so excited.  I've been accepted for a the MACPro card!!  I haven't gotten any official confirmation as of yet, but the charge to my credit card did show up today.  

I sent in my business card, my resume, a link to my website and a proffessional letter of recommendation.

I can't wait til I get it, I'm seriously so excited.  I was just visiting the website yesterday looking at all the things I need to buy and was going "Oh if only I had a Pro card.." and yeah.  Wishes do come true, lol.  Just had to share.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 

 
_Moral of the story? Don't tell you have a pro card, not even here. Don't share, don't re-sell (even if it's discontinued, etc...thats against MAC rules) don't risk your discount._

 
Were you selling your purchases? They are adamantly against that. I would also suggest using your discount in the correct manner not only for your sake, but for others who are in the program. Everything you purchase in conjunction with the card is documented, so they can definitely figure it out. And, if posters see that you're in here desperately trying to get a Pro Card and you're selling stuff some weeks later, they can definitely put 2 and 2 together. Moral of the story? You're better off going to a CCO if you're looking to make long-term profits. That is, until they catch on....


----------



## MissMarley (May 1, 2007)

I'm nervous...I'm submitting tomorrow- here's what I'm sending
My business card (which is simple, but has my makeup blog address as well)
My resume with everything i've done since 2004
Two contracts with brides- one that the wedding is coming up, one that I did last year
One letter of reference from a bride whose makeup I did

Do you think that will work??


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_I'm nervous...I'm submitting tomorrow- here's what I'm sending
My business card (which is simple, but has my makeup blog address as well)
My resume with everything i've done since 2004
Two contracts with brides- one that the wedding is coming up, one that I did last year
One letter of reference from a bride whose makeup I did

Do you think that will work??_

 
I think that would be plenty.  Let me know how it goes.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 

 
_Your pro card can be cut off as fast as it's activated trust me. I HAD a pro card and I was selling in the clearance bin here and some one called MAC on me and reported me. I tried to order during one of the new collections and I had to call because I couldn't log into MAC PRO online. When I called they said I was deactivated. I called Barbara who is the head of the MAC PRO memberships (1-877-553-5536) and she said someone called from Specktra and they knew all about me. Also she questioned the heck out of me about ebay too. She also told me I'd never be elgible for a MAC PRO membership ever again. Nice, huh? Moral of the story? Don't tell you have a pro card, not even here. Don't share, don't re-sell (even if it's discontinued, etc...thats against MAC rules) don't risk your discount._

 
I'm sorry to hear that, but by applying for the card you must agree not to resell and make profit. Quite frankly, to hear you tell your story makes me mad, because a company is generous enough to support make-up artists and then get backstabed by selfish acts. In reality profitdriven behaviour like this makes it for  make-up artists /or people with a real need harder to get approved. Besides that Mac has such a generous return policy , that there shouldn't be a need for selling items. I'm personally feel that this is betrayal and if one can't value the contract they signed, they might not be worth to be part of the community. Sorry i don't mean to sound harsh...


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

And i truly don't believe in price gauging for LE items either. Yetserday a girl wanted 75$ for a MSF. that's just a joke...please ladies, let's not cave to rediculus people llike that!!!


----------



## MissMarley (May 6, 2007)

I have a charge for $35 even on my debit card! Neither husband or I have made a purchase for $35 even lately....so keep your fingers crossed for me that I got approved!! I'm so excited! And this is going to come right in time, I got contracted to do makeup for a theater company this summer, and I'm going to need a lot of new stuff- I'm quickly running out of foundations, and I really want to try some new techniques...


----------



## soleil1109 (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_I'm sorry to hear that, but by applying for the card you must agree not to resell and make profit. Quite frankly, to hear you tell your story makes me mad, because a company is generous enough to support make-up artists and then get backstabed by selfish acts. In reality profitdriven behaviour like this makes it for make-up artists /or people with a real need harder to get approved. Besides that Mac has such a generous return policy , that there shouldn't be a need for selling items. I'm personally feel that this is betrayal and if one can't value the contract they signed, they might not be worth to be part of the community. Sorry i don't mean to sound harsh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here, here! I totally agree!


----------



## Alice (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_I have a charge for $35 even on my debit card! Neither husband or I have made a purchase for $35 even lately....so keep your fingers crossed for me that I got approved!!_

 
Did you get it?? Did you get it??


----------



## MissMarley (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alice* 

 
_Did you get it?? Did you get it??_

 
Yep!


----------



## ChrisChick (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sikfrmthemirror* 

 
_Hello ladies. Im new. Names Jess.

Im applying for my macpro card. im faxing it in tomorrow and im sending in my buisness card, a resume, a photo of my work with my name on it (that is not professional, just a home made photoprint out of a model I did make up for).


and im wondering cause i start Make Up Designory in June. I have my course already and my schedule, would they take that as a cry for help, it is on their list of schools, it gives me a 10% discount off my tuition. so i kinda need it. 

is that enough?_

 
Probably not for the tuition discount...if you already have a schedule and are enrolled I'm guessing you paid it in cash or took out a loan already...so since you weren't a member at time of enrollment I highly doubt you'll get the tuition discount...they won't postdate it (or whatever the term is).


----------



## Alice (May 17, 2007)

I just got my PRO Card in the mail!! I am so excited!  I had to share my excitement with those that understand!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yippeeeeee!!!!!!

I sent my information on May 1 and didn't hear anything so I resent it on 5/9 the charge showed up on my card on 5/12 and I got it today. 5/17.  Super fast turn around time.  Now I'm off to shop!  I have a photo shoot Saturday so this is perfect timing!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 17, 2007)

Congratulations! I sent my stuff in on Tuesday...


----------



## Alice (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_Congratulations! I sent my stuff in on Tuesday..._

 
Good luck Chica!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 19, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## missgingerlee (May 21, 2007)

My Pro Card really is a little piece of heaven. My boyfriend thinks I'm nuts because I get really happy over the discount. I'm so glad ya'll understand the happiness that comes along with the Pro Card!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 26, 2007)

Still waiting... It'd really help since I have freelance makeup jobs booked!

I'm checking my online credit card account every couple of hours.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 5, 2007)

YAY!! I got it!! Well, I haven't got my actual card yet but I've been charged!!


----------



## Alice (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_YAY!! I got it!! Well, I haven't got my actual card yet but I've been charged!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Woohoo!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks! I'm so excited.


----------



## Randy Rose (Jun 19, 2007)

*Pro Signup In Store?*

So I had a lovely evening at the St. Louis Mac store today and was talking with one of the girls about signing up for a new Pro Card (I'm already a Pro member, but as a performer, and I'd like to upgrade to Makeup Artist since I've started doing freelance artistry). I hate the drama of waiting for a month or more to hear back, and she said she thought, but wasn't sure, that they can do membership and approval right at the Pro Stores. Does anybody know if this is true? I'm going to the NYC Pro Store in a week and this would be a hell of a lot easier than sending in all my stuff and keeping my fingers crossed, especially since I know some people have had problems getting approval as a makeup artist (I have business cards and a portfolio, but haven't done print work and I work with individuals, so I don't have any contracts with companies to show as proof of my position) and I feel like I'd do better in person. 

Anyone know if this is accurate or not?


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Pro Signup In Store?*

I was goin to do my membership (@ the Pro store) while I was in LA for a make up course and I was goin to sign up for it there but I hadn't gotten my certificate back. Anyways, I still would've had to wait for them to send it to me - no instant card in store. However, this girl in my class said that you might be able to fax them the requirements to get it faster... Maybe try calling them before you go?


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Pro Signup In Store?*

Last time I went to a MAC store for a Pro Class, they were signing people up right then and giving them the discount that evening. You just had to wait in the mail for your card.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Pro Signup In Store?*

Some stores can sign you up right there, but unfortunately as of the last time I checked (a bit less than a year ago), none of the NYC stores did.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Pro Signup In Store?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_Last time I went to a MAC store for a Pro Class, they were signing people up right then and giving them the discount that evening. You just had to wait in the mail for your card._

 
I'm going to the IMATS show this weekend in Pasadena Ca. What do you need to provide? I have my business cards. TIA


----------



## Randy Rose (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, ya'll -

I e-mailed Janice, an Assistant Manager for the Mac Pro program, and she confirmed that, yes, you can sign up at a Pro Store and receive your discount that day.

Looks like I'll be getting my membership in a week! Whee!


----------



## iamheartcore (Jun 20, 2007)

I got mine right away with just providing my business card and certificate indicating I am a certified Make Up Artist. Easy as pie.


----------



## DonnaGirl (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hi..I'm new!*

So how does someone become a Mac Pro member?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Hi..I'm new!*

Check this thread: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=Pro+Card


----------



## DonnaGirl (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm not licensed...guess i'm out lol


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 21, 2007)

I want to know if there is anyone who is a photographer that has tried to applied for a macpro card.  I am a photographer who does makeup for photo shoots too.  would I apply to the critieria and what items do i need to send in? thanks


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Hi..I'm new!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Check this thread: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=Pro+Card_

 
See this...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_I want to know if there is anyone who is a photographer that has tried to applied for a macpro card.  I am a photographer who does makeup for photo shoots too.  would I apply to the critieria and what items do i need to send in? thanks_

 
Who can get a MAC PRO Membership card?
To qualify for the program, you must submit the application with $35 (US, other contries may vary in price), a copy of your photo ID, and two forms of proof of your industry profession that have your name and the profession listed (like a composite card, business card, cosmetology diploma and/or license, contract, program, etc.). The full list of documents is on the application. You can mail all of this to MAC or drop it off at a freestanding store for them to mail in. A few weeks later, you should hear back. When in doubt, contact MAC.


----------



## mslips (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, I have a few questions...

I have a business card made by my graphic designer sister will that work?

I am an avon/mark rep and i work at ulta as a beauty consultant...will any of those qualify me?

I'm so desparate for this card it would mean A WHOLE LOT to me.


So where can you use this mac pro card only mac pro stores/macpro.com? or mac freestanding stores and the maccosmetics site too? no counters?


----------



## mslips (Jul 2, 2007)

oh and ive done some photoshoots but they were tfp...will that work?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_Ok, I have a few questions...

I have a business card made by my graphic designer sister will that work?

I am an avon/mark rep and i work at ulta as a beauty consultant...will any of those qualify me?

I'm so desparate for this card it would mean A WHOLE LOT to me.


So where can you use this mac pro card only mac pro stores/macpro.com? or mac freestanding stores and the maccosmetics site too? no counters?_

 
it sounds to me like you would qualify.  go to macpro.com and download an application.  it will tell you all the information that you would need to send to get the card.  

you would get your discount at macpro.com, the 800 #, pro stores, and freestanding stores.  you wouldn't get a discount at maccosmetics.com or at counters.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_Ok, I have a few questions...

I have a business card made by my graphic designer sister will that work?

I am an avon/mark rep and i work at ulta as a beauty consultant...will any of those qualify me?

I'm so desparate for this card it would mean A WHOLE LOT to me.


So where can you use this mac pro card only mac pro stores/macpro.com? or mac freestanding stores and the maccosmetics site too? no counters?_

 
I think you need 2 pieces of professional criteria, so you can use a business card and a formal letter of recommendation (I think) from Ulta, but they seem to have gotten stricter. Business cards are not hard to produce and I think they know that.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2007)

this is what you need:

*A copy of photo identification and two pieces of professional criteria must be included with the application and membership fee. Examples of professional identification:​*Composite Card
Business Card with name and specific profession
Editorial Page with name credit
Union Card
Head Shot & Résumé
Professional Licence
Diploma/Certificate
Publication Masthead
Program/Press Materials w/name
Contract on production company letterhead
Crew/Call list on prod. co. letterhead
Professional letter of reference of employment​*Required identification must be current, indicate your name and specific profession.  All identification will be destroyed after processing and will not be returned to you.

and a $35 us/$45 cdn annual fee​*


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I think you need 2 pieces of professional criteria, so you can use a business card and a formal letter of recommendation (I think) from Ulta, but they seem to have gotten stricter. Business cards are not hard to produce and I think they know that._

 
so you're saying a business card won't work anymore? hmm i was thinkin of using a letter of recommendation from a photographer i worked with, will that work?


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 3, 2007)

Some posters have turned in cards and letters and got rejected. Seems like it's hit or miss.


----------



## iamheartcore (Jul 3, 2007)

I turned in a copy of my certification as a make-up artist and a business card. I was able to get it.


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2007)

hmm that sucks...ill give it a try anyway. ill try the letter of recommendation thing. hope thatll work fine.


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamheartcore* 

 
_I turned in a copy of my certification as a make-up artist and a business card. I was able to get it._

 
this may be a dumb q, but how did you get your certification to be an mua? you didnt go to cosmetology school did you?


----------



## mia88 (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm in NZ and I turned in a certificate of a fashion, glamour bridal course that I did, and also 2 letters of reference from shows that I have done (submitted an extra one just in case!). They were both current and the girl at the store signed me up right there and then! I receive my card in 3-4 weeks but my discount applies as at the day I paid. I'm pretty stoked actually


----------



## MissX (Jul 4, 2007)

Has anyone on this thread from Australia done this? Does your certificate have to be for over 6 months of training? I have done some training but the course was only 3 months long? I have also done makeup on a movie and could get a letter of reference from the production company.


----------



## Suzyn (Jul 5, 2007)

I turned in my business card and two letters of reference from clients.  They called me the next day saying that letters of reference had to be from employers and that clients wouldn't work, but that my business card worked.  They then told me to resubmit w/o the letters and w/ a certificate or an advertisement such as a flier.  Idk about anyone else's thoughts, but to me, clients saying you did makeup for them is more proof that you do makeup then a flier, or am I wrong?


----------



## mslips (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzyn* 

 
_I turned in my business card and two letters of reference from clients.  They called me the next day saying that letters of reference had to be from employers and that clients wouldn't work, but that my business card worked.  They then told me to resubmit w/o the letters and w/ a certificate or an advertisement such as a flier.  Idk about anyone else's thoughts, but to me, clients saying you did makeup for them is more proof that you do makeup then a flier, or am I wrong?_

 
yea that's really confusing...you could just go grab a flier right now and say you did the makeup for it. Maybe a flier with an employer's reference? 

does anyone know how you become certified to be a makeup artist or does that happen once you've done a big event?


----------



## Randy Rose (Jul 10, 2007)

*Mac Pro Waiting Period?*

Hey, ya'll . . .

So I'm eagerly awaiting my new Mac Pro (MA account) card, hoping it gets to me before Flashtronic arrives. I know that it takes a while to get the card (3-4 weeks?) but I was wondering how long it took before they charged most of your guys and gals? I signed up exactly 2 weeks ago at the Pro Store in New York City. I guess I had just thought that the biggest delay was getting the card sent out, not the actual process/charge. I paid with my Visa, so I've been checking my account, but not $35 hit yet. How long did it take most of ya'll?

I'm just worrying that for some strange reason they decided to reject my application, even though I can't imagine why they would.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Waiting Period?*

Wait times vary.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Waiting Period?*

I applied 4 weeks ago at the Toronto pro store.  I just called Pro customer service AND sent them an email.  They said they have no record of even receiving my application and to chase up the store I applied at to make sure they send it out.  Frustrating!!!  I haven't even purchased anything from C-shock yet.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Waiting Period?*

I don't know if this is in the link above (I'm sure it is, but I'm too lazy to look), but I have heard that applying at a store is actually the worst place to leave your application.  They don't get sent out right away, but rather, they wait for a bunch of applications to come in at once (I've heard up to like 2 months). 
I would say wait a week or two & then give CS a call & if they don't have it, re-fax your info (I've heard faxing gives the fastest results)....also, they don't charge you until they process your info, so when you are charged, you know it is on the way!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Waiting Period?*

Very few people left info at stores in that thread. I think you're better off faxing to the # on the application.


----------



## Randy Rose (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Waiting Period?*

That's odd. The girl said she was faxing everything from the store? Maybe it's different at different locations . . . or maybe she lied / I misunderstood. I'll definitely call to check up.


----------



## mslips (Jul 16, 2007)

OK with the head shot and resume...what do you mean by head shot? i have to have my head shot on my resume? I have a resume, so i'll do that and a business card. Someone please respond =( these new collections are coming out in a few days and i'd really need this discount lol


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

I turned in my composite card and a resume.
I faxed my info in and had my card in two weeks.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

I just sent all my info out to MAC last week to get my Pro card.   I'm a nail tech so I will get 30% off purchases...  Do we get our discount when we order stuff through MACPRO.com???  Or do we physically have to go into a Pro store and get our discount?


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 17, 2007)

You'll have a member # that works on MACPRO.com.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_You'll have a member # that works on MACPRO.com._

 
alright! Thanks so much!  I thought I would be able to use it online but then I read the beginning of this thread and it said only in stores.  That made me ask the question.  Thanks so much for clarifying that!


----------



## Vinyl Vixen (Jul 17, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew what their defination of "fashion stylist" is?  I co-own a bridal salon with my mom.  Would I quality for a MAC card being a bridal consultant?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vinyl Vixen* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone knew what their defination of "fashion stylist" is? I co-own a bridal salon with my mom. Would I quality for a MAC card being a bridal consultant?_

 
i don't think so, but you can always email them from the pro site and ask.


----------



## mslips (Jul 19, 2007)

ok i emailed macpro and they said an avon beauty rep is not enough to qualify. I do work at 
ulta as a beauty consultant which means i do makeup, but she said i could use a letter of reference. 
my question is, who has to write the letter? can it be anyone (like another beauty consultant)
ot does it have to be a manager? and how long should it be?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 10, 2007)

if your not a member but would like to purchase products how can you thorugh mac pro?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 10, 2007)

also if your a model and have your comp cards done, does that count if your trying to become a mac pro member?


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

pfew , i just read this entire thread and i'm still unsure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





here are the facts :

- I'm 20
- from Belgium
- i've been acting proffesionally since i was 6/7 years old, i have newspaper /websites etc proof of this, i've also acted in a (belgian) movie.
with my plays i traveled around the world. 
- i just started photography (on my own so no classes or anything)
- i am a full figure model
- i do my own and other peoples make up 
- me and my father used to do bodypainting and grime (freelance)
- i make roving (dreads from wool) 
- i will be starting my own website soon...

NOW ,how do i do this? and am i even qualified for a pro card?

i want to fax ,but i dont have one...
if i find a fax machine 

should i 
make a copy of my 
ID ;
a few headshots;
a few artikles of the movie /plays i acted in ;
a few headshots of the people i did make up for
and a link to my website...
IS THIS ENOUGH? and how should i do it? do i just copypaste everything on sheets of paper or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :s i have no idea how a fax works so forgive me my dumbness..

i dont have a bussinesscard 
(on my website you would find all the above + reccomendations from clients etc) 


also , since i live in Belgium, is this even possible :s 
we dont even have a PRO store here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is there anyone from Belgium who has a pro card? 
(i think i'm gonna ask this in the international threads too if thats ok)

help pwetty pwease....


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 28, 2007)

you are qualified.  your acting would count on its own.

not sure if you could apply tho because they only have applications for the us and uk.

your photography and makeup wouldn't count since you don't do it professionally.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

ah thats good to know that i can use the acting alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



because, idd i dont have proffesional proof for my make up and photography 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah, thats my biggest concern.. that its not available for Belgium ..
that would be such a bummer..
i saw something on their site about france and the netherlands.. but that still isnt belgium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 28, 2007)

call their customer service and ask.  
1-800-387-6707 ext. 2427 

thats the only way to know for sure.  good luck


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

so i should dial the number :1-800-387-6707  and then i got them on the phone right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? lols, my bf sgonna hate me for his phone bill XD
oh, and what would be a good time to call? 
(different hours here) would 9 am be ok or is that totally the wrong hour?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittiegothgirl* 

 
_so i should dial the number :1-800-387-6707 and then i got them on the phone right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? lols, my bf sgonna hate me for his phone bill XD
oh, and what would be a good time to call? 
(different hours here) would 9 am be ok or is that totally the wrong hour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
don't know the time diff over there.  whatever you think would be the middle of the day over here.  it is 10pm right now over here (indiana).

are 800 #s toll free over there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they are for us.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 29, 2007)

i have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 29, 2007)

its 05:48 am here now btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (insomniac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 30, 2007)

did you find out any info?


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm gonna call the store in antwerp first ,to see if they know anything more
rather save the bf the costs for an international call XD


----------



## Holls* (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_Mine wrote that she had been using me for X amount of years, gave details of why she liked using me for her makeup , and said that she wanted to recommend me for their program so that I could further my training through their classes.  That might help._

 
I freelance makeup for weddings and such. I have a contract, 2 letters of recommendation and a business card. Is this all I need to be considered? This is really important to me. thanks


----------



## archangeli (Sep 8, 2007)

Whooohoo!! I finally got my card. Applied in-store mid-July and they let me use the discount on that day, for a one-time only purchase until I got my card. I got a letter a couple weeks ago while I was on vacation saying my credit card was declined (huh??) so I phoned them last week, they billed my credit card 4 days ago and I had the card in my mailbox by Friday (*so a week after I phoned them back),

I can't wait to go shopping! ^__^"

For my credentials I sent a copy of my actor's union card and a concert program that had my name in it. The program was dated back to early this February though o_0"


----------



## charli687 (Sep 20, 2007)

hi, when u said no more than i student kit, does that mean that i can only choose either the colour kit or the tool kit, but i cant get both?


----------



## Mumpitz (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it possible to get this card for german cosmetic teachers?


----------



## alysia56 (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, so here's another annoying question.  I'm listed on imdb as a makeup artist (along with other stuff).  If I print out that page and send it in, would that count, do you think?  Along with resume/headshot, of course.


----------



## MACForME (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia56* 

 
_Okay, so here's another annoying question.  I'm listed on imdb as a makeup artist (along with other stuff).  If I print out that page and send it in, would that count, do you think?  Along with resume/headshot, of course.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hi Alysia,

I have a MAC Pro card. It has been my experience that if you send in what they suggest/ask for as acceptable documentation on the PRO application, that would be the best bet. I belive the reason they are specific is because anyone can "create" things these days. If you have a resume and headshot, I know that is acceptable form of documentation, so send that and a photocopy of your drivers license. Faxing it in is always helpful too.


----------



## drenewt (Oct 4, 2007)

*Mac Pro*

I'm a budding artist and want to be a MACpro. I know I need two of the things on the macpro list. I have a business card and have a certificate from a one-day make-up artistry clinic. Is this good enough or do I need a certificate from a certain make-up artistry school?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Oct 6, 2007)

Call and ask!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




877-553-5536


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 8, 2007)

i am a freelance MA and i really want to apply, so i'm thinking of sending in a business card and a program with my name in it from a musical i am doing makeup for.  the musical is at my local high school that i graduated from last year. do you think this is acceptable or do they want something a little more professional? or should i send in a resume and a head shot instead? thanks!


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 22, 2007)

sorry to dig up this thread again but *pokes above post* what do you ladies think?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you have any of the docs they're asking for on MACPRO? As long as you send something from the list, you should be fine. If in doubt, call and ask.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe just do all of the above?


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 22, 2007)

i was thinking about doing both. i guess its worth a shot =)


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_i am a freelance MA and i really want to apply, so i'm thinking of sending in a business card and a program with my name in it from a musical i am doing makeup for. the musical is at my local high school that i graduated from last year. do you think this is acceptable or do they want something a little more professional? or should i send in a resume and a head shot instead? thanks!_

 
As long as the program contains your full name and position (make-up artist), I see no reason why it shouldn't be accepted. I'd only fax over the resume and headshot if one out of the two credentials is declined. Hope that helps and let us know what worked for you!


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks =) the program does have my full name and position (make-up artist) on it. i hope they accept it! ill let you all know how it goes!


----------



## ladynpink (Nov 7, 2007)

just wondering.? if i faxed in the app., the needed items, and my credit card # and i get denied....do they automaticalyy take my money $35 or they don't? do i get a refund if i send it that way? help me out!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2007)

I believe it's been stated that you'll only be charged upon approval.


----------



## DeeVine1217 (Nov 7, 2007)

Mmm k quick question. Some girls on Youtube who post makeup tutorials have a PRO membership although they have no formal training or anything. Anyone know how that could have happened?


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2007)

Maybe they meet the criteria in other ways. You don't have to be an MU artist for MAC's program.


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DeeVine1217* 

 
_Mmm k quick question. Some girls on Youtube who post makeup tutorials have a PRO membership although they have no formal training or anything. Anyone know how that could have happened?_

 
The Mac Pro Card is available to those who participate in one of the following professions: makeup artist, photographer, aesthetician, model, cosmetologist, hairstylist, performer/on air talent, nail technician and fashion stylist / costume designer. 

As long as one meets these requirements (with valid documentation), he or she can recieve a Pro Card. Like *♥MiCHiE♥ *said, some of those girls may have meet the criteria without being a makeup artist. Visit the macpro website or search through this thread for more information.


----------



## DeeVine1217 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah I know that but I don't think they qualify as anything else either. Meh, whatever... you never know.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DeeVine1217* 

 
_Mmm k quick question. Some girls on Youtube who post makeup tutorials have a PRO membership although they have no formal training or anything. Anyone know how that could have happened?_

 
Like what was said above, they could have received the card other ways (being a photographer, model, etc.). Are you sure they have MAC Pro cards? Or are they just using pro products?


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 10, 2007)

I was going to ask the same thing. Because anyone can buy Pro products, not just cardholders.


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 10, 2007)

I was just wondering if there was a certain time that the fax needed to be sent?.. because I tried sending it today but there was no answer.. anyone know?  Thanks.


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onionbooty* 

 
_I was just wondering if there was a certain time that the fax needed to be sent?.. because I tried sending it today but there was no answer.. anyone know? Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmn... I never tried to contact MAC over the weekend, but since applications are sent directly to the processing department, I suggest faxing yours during the weekday (Monday through Friday) between the hours of 10 am to 7 pm (possibly 10 pm) eastern time.


----------



## COBI (Nov 11, 2007)

Double-check the number, also.  Most businesses don't shut their fax machines off during non-business hours.


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks.  The number is 905-944-6400 right?  That's what I got from previous posts.  I've read through the thread and it says the number should be on the application, but I can't find it.


----------



## DeeVine1217 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah they had stated that they do have the membership.

Anywho, another quick question for you lovely ladies. I currently work part time at a spa (as a receptionist) and I do makeup application/lessons whenever they need some extra help (usually bridal parties and whatnot). I don't have any formal training in the field but the owner of the spa (experienced in aesthetic services herself) said that I would definitely qualify to do makeup applications. Now since I don't have a certificate or anything like that saying that I do makeup but I technically do, do you think that I could send in a pay stub as proof that I work for the spa or anything like that with my application to the pro membership? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 13, 2007)

ohhh i want the card- but i'm not in the field *weep weep*


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DeeVine1217* 

 
_...do you think that I could send in a pay stub as proof that I work for the spa or anything like that with my application to the pro membership?..._

 
Unfortunately, pay stubs are not considered as professional criteria or proof of profession. In order to received your Pro card, an applicant must supply two of the following:


Composite Card 
Business Card with name and specific profession 
Editorial page with name and credit 
Union Card 
Head Shot & Resume 
Professional License 
Diploma/Certificate 
Publication Masthead 
Program?Press Materials w/ Name 
Contract on production company letterhead 
Crew/Call list on prod. co. letterhead 
Professional letter of reference of employment. 
I recommend e-mailing Mac Pro; it never hurts to ask. If you can, try and obtain a Professional letter of referance of employment from your boss and a letter of recommendation from any brides/bridal party members you worked on.


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onionbooty* 

 
_Thanks. The number is 905-944-6400 right? That's what I got from previous posts. I've read through the thread and it says the number should be on the application, but I can't find it._

 
I believe the number you provided is correct, though I couldn't find any information on the application itself.  I would e-mail mac pro to confirm the fax number you have is correct.


----------



## DeeVine1217 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Lorelai, I emailed MAC Pro about the pay stub thing. I'll definately be getting a letter of recommendation from the owner and I'll track down some ladies for who I did makeup for their Gala last weekend.


----------



## darling (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering.. I've done makeup for models for their photoshoots, and I have a business card.. Can the photographer whom I work with write me a "professional letter of reference of employment"? And that would need to say that I collaborated with him on the shoots as a MA right? & what else? I regret not applying sooner as I'm madly in love with the new collection *sighs*

Thank you!


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darling* 

 
_Can the photographer whom I work with write me a "professional letter of reference of employment"?_

 
Yep! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darling* 

 
_And that would need to say that I collaborated with him on the shoots as a MA right? & what else?_

 
You may want to contact MAC pro to learn what specifically needs to be written. Personally, I believe this will do just nicely. 

Since MAC pro requires only two proof of profession documents, your buisness card and reference letter (along with your application) should be accepted.  If you're still uncertain, you can add a resume or contract (if you have one).

Hope that helps!


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 21, 2007)

I sent in my business card and a reference letter from an events coordinator that I did make up for a show, and for back up I sent a recommendation letter from one of my clients.  Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and.. how long did it take for you all's card to come in?  Mine feels like FOREVER...


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 21, 2007)

I got mine in about 3 weeks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seemed like forever tho! I had checked my credit card account and was billed right before it arrived.


----------



## mslips (Nov 21, 2007)

what exactly does the letter of reference have to say?


----------



## ash10spro (Nov 23, 2007)

just a quick question, does the contract have to be with a cosmetics company/ production company? or can it be a contract with a client i am doing freelance makeup for? i have a few high school seniors that have called me about doing their makeup for various occasions, as well as a fashion show coming up.  Since the appointments are within the next week or so, i was going to use those contracts as a professional documentation.. is that okay? or should i send in something else?


----------



## ash10spro (Nov 25, 2007)

does anyone know?


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_what exactly does the letter of reference have to say?_

 
Generally when one writes a letter of reference, they follow an outline similar to this: 

identifying the relationship with the person for whom they are writing the reference letter and how long he/she has known or worked with you. 
Picture the person in his or her job role, explaining why he/she is exceptional to others with similar skills 
Point out a variety of positive traits while focusing on work ethics, accomplishments, skills, and significant contributions (use specific examples). Basically, you want the writer to list your exceptional qualities and skills, especially those related to being a make-up artist (or whatever their line of field is). 
Give specific examples to back up what you have written by refering to the requester's competency in a specific field and/or prior experience, organizational and communication skills, interaction with others, reliability, etc. 
Remember, the person writing your letter of reference is selling and vouching for your skills. Hope that helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_just a quick question, does the contract have to be with a cosmetics company/ production company? or can it be a contract with a client i am doing freelance makeup for?_

 
I recall reading someone from this thread having their bridal contract approved, so your contracts (fashion show and individual clientele) should be just fine (though you may wish to check with a MAC pro representative just in case).

Hope that helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck


----------



## darling (Nov 26, 2007)

Lorelai, you're so helpful! <3

I have another question, if you girls don't mind *blush*

I worked for a magazine publication today, and I'm not sure if I should use my "professional name" that I use as an MUA, or if I should use my real name.. I'd like to use my professional name, but when I send the tearsheet to MAC for the Pro discount and also send my ID, the two names would be very different. Would the accept that? Or should I just use my real name for the magazine?

Thanks again!


----------



## COBI (Nov 26, 2007)

Do you have a contract with the mag that lists both?  Who is the payment made out to?  If you want to use a professional name, then I think you should.  It should be easy enough to prove to MAC that you (real name) are also known as "Darling MUA".


----------



## ships (Nov 27, 2007)

Yowch, I just sent MAC an email asking if I qualify since I am hired as a model by a company but have not done any shoots/comps. I do promotional work though..

Hopefully that will work out. If not maybe I'll just fork out $2000 for a cosmo license, at least that may turn out helpful in the future! Just that.. It would be nice to get discounts on brushes.. And I'm going to Singapore for vacation so it will be nice if I could use a Pro discount there..

*crosses fingers*


----------



## slowhoney (Dec 13, 2007)

"Program?Press Materials w/ Name"

What kinds of items would these include? Does anyone know?


----------



## Lorelai (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darling* 

 
_Lorelai, you're so helpful!_

 
Why thank-you, darling.  I'm glad I can be of help to you and everyone else who may have similar questions.  




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darling* 

 
_...I'm not sure if I should use my "professional name" that I use as an MUA, or if I should use my real name.._

 
Unless you have a valid credit card and drivers licence (or State ID) with your professional name, I suggest applying for membership with your real name. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slowhoney* 

 
_"Program?Press Materials w/ Name" What kinds of items would these include? Does anyone know?_

 
I believe a press material is..._"a pseudo-news story, written in third person, that seeks to demonstrate to an editor or reporter the newsworthiness of a particular person, event, service or product."  _You can view an example by visiting:  Press Material

A program is similar to a theatrical playbill which credits you as a makeup artist for said production.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 29, 2007)

I desperately need a pro discount because this is insane how much I am spending!  But I have a question, and figured I'd pose it to ya'll before sending anything off to mac...

I do promotional modeling, mostly for car shows... so I am not the "typical" model.  I don't have comp cards, or headshots really.  So I am not sure on what to send in for my proof.  I'd most likely whip up a new business card since mine now only give my now defunct website on it with my picture.  I got a tiny picture in "Modified" magazine, but it doesn't give my name or anything... so I am not sure what to send in.  

Any ideas?  

Also, my driver's license address is not the same as where I live.  Does this pose a problem?  (Changing the address is not an option)  I'd imagine students have this problem as well.  

Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Um, what's a composite card? I'm just trying to find out what would be the easiest way to get the stupid card.. TIA._

 
a comp card or zed card is a mini portfolio with usually 5 pictures of your work. usually in various different styles depending on what you specialize in. as far as i know its used for models, im not sure if makeup artists use it. the comp card is about the size of a postcard. with your data (height, measurements) etc on the card.


----------



## MACLover327 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am a freelance make-up artist & I sent in a freelance makeup artistry business card & an ad on a website about my services. Both have my name and profession. Do you think I will get approved? Do they only charge if you if you get approved? Thanks!


----------



## basoo (Jan 30, 2008)

i am thinking of applying too , i am freelance makeup artist and i am thinking of sending my business card and reference letters from my clients ,but i have not done any thing with a company yet, i do not know if that will do it , any help please!!


----------



## babigiggle (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeaaaaa,
I think Im getting a pro-card. I faxed all the information on Friday (9:30 PM est). On monday I saw a pending charge for Mac Cosmetics, on wednesday the charge was taken out. I cant wait till I get it.

Heres what I sent in.
NYS I.D
Business Card
Pro Application
2 Reference letters, on the clients job letter head.
Bridal Contract, for one of clients that gave me a reference

Now I cant wait till I receive it..


----------



## basoo (Feb 7, 2008)

can you send a regular contract that you mad with your client and a reference letter form a regular client but they not a company or any thing just regular people and i do have my B card  TOO , please any body help !!


----------



## Covergirl913 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_ 
Are there limits on how much I can spend?

Purchase limits are as follows:

No more than 3 of same item or color up to 24 total pieces 
No more than 8 of the same item for discontinued products 
No more than $500 (after discount) per transaction, per day 
No more than two $500 transactions per week 
No more than $2000 (after discount) per month 
No more than $5000 (after discount) per 12-month period 
No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of consistent pigment and glitter skus 
No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of multiple of the skus 
No more than 1 student kit (color or tool kit) per student. 
 _

 

I have a question ladies. First of all I already have my card, as  I am licensed. What does the two lines I have put in bold and red print above mean? What are glitter skus? Just making sure I understand ALL the rules surrounding my pro membership. TIA!!!!!!


----------



## mae13 (Feb 9, 2008)

A sku is that electronic barcode that scans in the product identification. Basically it appears they prohibit purchasing the same pigments/glitters more than 3 times in a one month period.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_A sku is that electronic barcode that scans in the product identification. Basically it appears they prohibit purchasing the same pigments/glitters more than 3 times in a one month period._

 

OK...I get it... thanks!!!!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onionbooty* 

 
_Thanks.  The number is 905-944-6400 right?  That's what I got from previous posts.  I've read through the thread and it says the number should be on the application, but I can't find it._

 

Is this the correct fax number?
I couldnt find it on the application either.

Please advise.

Thanks!!


----------



## babigiggle (Feb 11, 2008)

Yup,
Thats the right fax number. I faxed my information on a Friday evening, then saw the charge that monday. Everyone should fax in there info. Respones is soo fast.


----------



## ash10spro (Feb 11, 2008)

babigiggle, what documents did you send in?


----------



## lux.fashion (Feb 11, 2008)

hi there! 
first post ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i faxed in my app. and i followed up with an email making sure they recieved it, and they said they would get my card out to me next week. *yay!*
how long do you think it would take to show up on my online banking?
and if anyone else has faxed in an app. in the past, how long did it take to get your card?

ok last question, promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



are you allowed to purchase mac collections (like fafi)
with the discount??? 

thanks!


----------



## basoo (Feb 12, 2008)

yahhhhhhh!!!!!!!! i just saw the 35 charged on my card i am getting my pro card yahhhhhhh!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i fax it on Friday and i saw the charge on Monday , i  can not wait to get it in the mail !!!!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 12, 2008)

Yippy!!!  Congrats...I hope to fax my application out tomorrow.


----------



## basoo (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks i am sooooo excited !!!!!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 13, 2008)

I just called MAC Pro to verify the fax number 905-944-6400.

They told me that fax number no longer exists and the new fax # is 1-866-829-7743.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## basoo (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_I just called MAC Pro to verify the fax number 905-944-6400.

They told me that fax number no longer exists and the new fax # is 1-866-829-7743.

Anyone know anything about this?_

 

yes i faxed my papers on this fax #1-866-829-7743  on Friday and i saw the charge on Monday you should use this one it was supper fast !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good luck


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 14, 2008)

I have sat here and read through the entire thread, but I still don't know what is the best way to get the card if you are not in the industry or related. TBH I'm a science major and am completely self-taught with makeup since I was little and reading books/experimenting. I've done makeup on a million and one friends but truly have no professional experience. Is there still any hope for me? lol.


----------



## COBI (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_I have sat here and read through the entire thread, but I still don't know what is the best way to get the card if you are not in the industry or related. TBH I'm a science major and am completely self-taught with makeup since I was little and reading books/experimenting. I've done makeup on a million and one friends but truly have no professional experience. Is there still any hope for me? lol._

 
Well, it is intended for industry and related use, so not sure what your options would be other than fabricating an application and credentials.  Not suggesting that, just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## caramel_kisses (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_ I've done makeup on a million and one friends but truly have no professional experience. Is there still any hope for me? lol._

 
I have a day job that is totally unrelated to makeup, and I don't "own my own business" in the real sense of the world (my tax returns list my real profession, not MA).  I'm self taught, totally learn everything I know on my own through research or trial and error.  

But I've done makeup for people and had some cards/ads printed. And I submitted what I had with the mindset of "if I get it I get it, if not...oh well".


----------



## ladynpink (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_kisses* 

 
_I have a day job that is totally unrelated to makeup, and I don't "own my own business" in the real sense of the world (my tax returns list my real profession, not MA).  I'm self taught, totally learn everything I know on my own through research or trial and error.  

But I've done makeup for people and had some cards/ads printed. And I submitted what I had with the mindset of "if I get it I get it, if not...oh well"._

 
so you sent it in already? have you heard back?


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_kisses* 

 
_I have a day job that is totally unrelated to makeup, and I don't "own my own business" in the real sense of the world (my tax returns list my real profession, not MA).  I'm self taught, totally learn everything I know on my own through research or trial and error.  

But I've done makeup for people and had some cards/ads printed. And I submitted what I had with the mindset of "if I get it I get it, if not...oh well"._

 
Thanks. That's a very positive way of looking at it. Good luck and I hope you get accepted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I don't really think I would be able to fabricate any card since I'm terrible at being a delinquent but was wondering what my options would be since I'm an avid MAC consumer. I spend like $100 a paycheck when my bills are low! lol This would have been a great opportunity for me.


----------



## caramel_kisses (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_so you sent it in already? have you heard back?_

 
I was charged last week, but I haven't gotten the card yet.  I'm hoping it'll be here before this coming Friday because I want to go shopping badly.

I faxed it on Friday and was charged Monday or Tuesday.  I sent my promotional information along with a reference letter.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG!!! my card was just charged.  Im getting the MAC Pro Card!!!!
Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


Girlies... this is the new faxed # ... 1-866-829-7743.

I sent it on 2/13 and my card was charged today.  Not bad at all.
I sent a Employment Referrence Letter and a Business Card.

Woooo hoooo  Im soooo excited!!!


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 21, 2008)

OK, here's my deal....

I'm a freelance makeup artist, as in I've been hired to do makeup for different clients and occasion's. For example, my Aunt in California called me last spring and asked if I would fly out there and do makeup for about 10 special needs teenagers for their prom, including my cousin (her daughter). My aunt paid for me to fly out, and I was paid by the parents of these girls. I've also done makeup for collage photographers, hired for parties, weddings and other events. I've basically been freelancing for the past 5 to 6 years.

I do have business cards and I could easily write a Summary / resume of what I've done, and get references from clients, but I have no certificate or licence. Do you think I'll be able to get a Pro card? It would help me a lot, and save me money instead of having to check the CCO's all the time and spending the money I do make freelancing on full price MAC products.

Also, If I do get a pro card, I don't have a pro store near me, but I would get a discount at MACPro online, correct?

Thanks


----------



## basoo (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_OMG!!! my card was just charged.  Im getting the MAC Pro Card!!!!
Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


Girlies... this is the new faxed # ... 1-866-829-7743.

I sent it on 2/13 and my card was charged today.  Not bad at all.
I sent a Employment Referrence Letter and a Business Card.

Woooo hoooo  Im soooo excited!!!_

 


congratulation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AtomicMishaps* 

 
_OK, here's my deal....

I'm a freelance makeup artist, as in I've been hired to do makeup for different clients and occasion's. For example, my Aunt in California called me last spring and asked if I would fly out there and do makeup for about 10 special needs teenagers for their prom, including my cousin (her daughter). My aunt paid for me to fly out, and I was paid by the parents of these girls. I've also done makeup for collage photographers, hired for parties, weddings and other events. I've basically been freelancing for the past 5 to 6 years.

I do have business cards and I could easily write a Summary / resume of what I've done, and get references from clients, but I have no certificate or licence. Do you think I'll be able to get a Pro card? It would help me a lot, and save me money instead of having to check the CCO's all the time and spending the money I do make freelancing on full price MAC products.

Also, If I do get a pro card, I don't have a pro store near me, but I would get a discount at MACPro online, correct?

Thanks_

 
Yes, you probably could with a resume, or a professional recommendation letter from the company that hired you. You don't need a certificate or license at all! Sending in a business card could also help you out. If I were you, I'd send in everything just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## chellyx (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AtomicMishaps* 

 
_OK, here's my deal....

I'm a freelance makeup artist, as in I've been hired to do makeup for different clients and occasion's. For example, my Aunt in California called me last spring and asked if I would fly out there and do makeup for about 10 special needs teenagers for their prom, including my cousin (her daughter). My aunt paid for me to fly out, and I was paid by the parents of these girls. I've also done makeup for collage photographers, hired for parties, weddings and other events. I've basically been freelancing for the past 5 to 6 years.

I do have business cards and I could easily write a Summary / resume of what I've done, and get references from clients, but I have no certificate or licence. Do you think I'll be able to get a Pro card? It would help me a lot, and save me money instead of having to check the CCO's all the time and spending the money I do make freelancing on full price MAC products.

Also, If I do get a pro card, I don't have a pro store near me, but I would get a discount at MACPro online, correct?

Thanks_

 

i was in a similar situation when i applied for mine. i sent a business card, and 2 letters of reference (saying i was hired for x event, and they were satisfied) from past clients, and was approved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so maybe ask some clients for reference letters so you can get your card


----------



## Ciara (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *basoo* 

 
_congratulation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







._

 





Thanks!!!  i got my card in the mail today....pretty quick.


----------



## aalore (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow Ciara that was pretty fast! Enjoy your card!


----------



## geekim (Feb 22, 2008)

i faxed out my app today and called to see if they received. she said the fee would be processed next week! so i was like i'm approved??? and she's like yes you are! we'll send your card out next week or the week after! SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chellyx* 

 
_i was in a similar situation when i applied for mine. i sent a business card, and 2 letters of reference (saying i was hired for x event, and they were satisfied) from past clients, and was approved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so maybe ask some clients for reference letters so you can get your card_

 
Thanks, I've asked some clients if they would write some letters and they all are sending them.

I have a question for those who Faxed the aplication....what all did you fax? I'm guessing you photocopied your drivers license and sent copies of everything else along with the application, but did you send a cover letter as well?

Also, what is the fax number? Thanks

*EDIT* 
Also, for those who had their clients write letters, were they typed or hand written and what did they say? My current client is planning on writing a letter for me, but she asked me if it was better if it was hand written. Also, should she include her adress and phone number? 
Thanks


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 22, 2008)

does anyone know if they can use regular mac promo codes on the regular site for free shipping on the pro site? for example the 'fafi' free shipping label or the one u get when you do live chats? i know pro memebers get free shippping when they spend $150. but can u get it with those codes as well?


----------



## basoo (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_Thanks!!!  i got my card in the mail today....pretty quick._

 
mine was very quick too, i was approved on Monday and i got the card on Friday , it was really easy and quick .


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_does anyone know if they can use regular mac promo codes on the regular site for free shipping on the pro site? for example the 'fafi' free shipping label or the one u get when you do live chats? i know pro memebers get free shippping when they spend $150. but can u get it with those codes as well?_

 
Not that I know of. MAC PRO usually sends their own seperate promos via your email on file.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_does anyone know if they can use regular mac promo codes on the regular site for free shipping on the pro site? for example the 'fafi' free shipping label or the one u get when you do live chats? i know pro memebers get free shippping when they spend $150. but can u get it with those codes as well?_

 
I am almost 100% sure that the promo codes don't work on the pro site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I mean they are already giving pro members a discount.


----------



## aalore (Feb 25, 2008)

To anyone that has recently applied for a pro card and is patiently waiting. I sent fax in on the evening of Feb 14th and I checked my account today and saw the charge! So be patient it takes a while for some of us!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_does anyone know if they can use regular mac promo codes on the regular site for free shipping on the pro site? for example the 'fafi' free shipping label or the one u get when you do live chats? i know pro memebers get free shippping when they spend $150. but can u get it with those codes as well?_

 
No, you absolutely cannot use the free shipping codes.  Those are only for the regular MAC sites and not for macPro.  Pro occasionally issues free shipping codes via email, but I only remember getting 1 in the last year or so and that was when all the holiday stuff was launched.  I assumed it was because we couldn't use our discount on any of the holiday items.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLaundale* 

 
_No, you absolutely cannot use the free shipping codes.  Those are only for the regular MAC sites and not for macPro.  Pro occasionally issues free shipping codes via email, but I only remember getting 1 in the last year or so and that was when all the holiday stuff was launched.  I assumed it was because we couldn't use our discount on any of the holiday items._

 
hey guys, thanks for the input and such a quick reply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im subscribed to the regular website so i always recieve the free shipping codes and had no idea if you could use them on the pro site.


----------



## babigiggle (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can use your pro discount on the Heatherette Collection coming up. I know they say special packaging is not included.
TIA


----------



## MACForME (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babigiggle* 

 
_Does anyone know if you can use your pro discount on the Heatherette Collection coming up. I know they say special packaging is not included.
TIA_

 
The only time I've been told that I can't use my PPID was for the Holiday Collection. I'm so used to just handing it over, that I didn't even think. That was the one and only time.


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 29, 2008)

You guys...... I GOT ACCEPTED!!!

I faxed my application on Monday and checked my bank account online and saw a $35 charge from MAC pro today!!

I sent the application, plus a page with a short summary of what I do as a freelance artist which also included a copy of my ID ( Drivers license) and a copy of my business card, 3 references and a copy of a contract I have with a client I'm doing makeup for in a few weeks.

I'm really excited and relieved that I can finally save some money and start collection more items and expand my color options for clients.

Anyone know how long it took for their card to arrived after you saw you were billed?


----------



## Ang9000 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, has anyone in the UK got a pro card? MA isn't my main day job, but I do some makeup for occasions for friends & family. I have a Media & theatrical makeup diploma & can send a business card too. Can anyone help me with the process of applying in the UK?


----------



## Ciara (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AtomicMishaps* 

 
_You guys...... I GOT ACCEPTED!!!

I faxed my application on Monday and checked my bank account online and saw a $35 charge from MAC pro today!!

I sent the application, plus a page with a short summary of what I do as a freelance artist which also included a copy of my ID ( Drivers license) and a copy of my business card, 3 references and a copy of a contract I have with a client I'm doing makeup for in a few weeks.

I'm really excited and relieved that I can finally save some money and start collection more items and expand my color options for clients.

Anyone know how long it took for their card to arrived after you saw you were billed?_

 

i got mine within the same week.  Congrats to you!!!
i was billed on a monday and received the card on thurs.


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_i got mine within the same week. Congrats to you!!!
i was billed on a monday and received the card on thurs._

 
Thanks Ciara


----------



## ladynpink (Feb 29, 2008)

Questions?

did they send an email about the getting the pro card? that you were accepted or not?

also about purchasing?

are these for the whole year? or a month? purchase?

No more than 3 of same item or color up to 24 total pieces 
No more than 8 of the same item for discontinued products 
These mean that you could only get 3 of like dark soul pigment in one month right? or e/s? etc?

No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of consistent pigment and glitter skus 
No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of multiple of the skus


----------



## Ang9000 (Feb 29, 2008)

I totally don't get this


No more than 3 of same item or color up to 24 total pieces 
No more than 8 of the same item for discontinued products 
Can I get like more than 3 like e/s as long as they are different colours?


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_Questions?

did they send an email about the getting the pro card? that you were accepted or not?_

 
No. The only way I knew I got accepted was because I saw the $35 charge on my bank account, I got no email from them.

Sorry I have no idea about the other questions.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AtomicMishaps* 

 
_No. The only way I knew I got accepted was because I saw the $35 charge on my bank account, I got no email from them.

Sorry I have no idea about the other questions._

 

Actually you do get an email but i didnt get it until a week after i was charged and i had received my card  before that.


----------



## basoo (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_Questions?


also about purchasing?

are these for the whole year? or a month? purchase?

No more than 3 of same item or color up to 24 total pieces 
No more than 8 of the same item for discontinued products 
These mean that you could only get 3 of like dark soul pigment in one month right? or e/s? etc?

No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of consistent pigment and glitter skus 
No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of multiple of the skus 
_

 
yah i want to know too about this , can please any one could help


----------



## _ohmygosh (Mar 2, 2008)

Unsure if this has already been asked/questioned; but can you apply for a pro card if you're currently studying make up?!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 2, 2008)

I am a professional photographer, but I mostly do shoots for guys. So could I send in a letter of recommendation from them, their comp card and my business card??


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_ohmygosh* 

 
_Unsure if this has already been asked/questioned; but can you apply for a pro card if you're currently studying make up?!_

 
You can get a pro student card, but your school has to be eligible.
here is the the info: MAC Pro | Membership | Pro Student


----------



## ladynpink (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_I am a professional photographer, but I mostly do shoots for guys. So could I send in a letter of recommendation from them, their comp card and my business card??_

 

i'm sure you can...i asked about that before, through an email...and they said yeah, but you should email them, janice, she replys very fast within a day or two..


----------



## MACForME (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_I am a professional photographer, but I mostly do shoots for guys. So could I send in a letter of recommendation from them, their comp card and my business card??_

 

I am a photographer as well. I also apply the makeup on my photo clients. I submitted a copy of my contracts, business card, photo ID and tear sheets/comp card. I sent them more than what they "ask" for on the application. I was approved with no problem.


----------



## peanut1213 (Mar 9, 2008)

So I mailed in my ap on 2/27. (Didn't know you can fax them..darn)  I've been turned down before since my 'information didn't match. I contacted someone at mac with my new info and they said it should work just fine! I figured it would take a week to get there, but i'm sooo impatient.  Has anyone else mailed their info in?  any clue how much longer it takes?


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peanut1213* 

 
_So I mailed in my ap on 2/27. (Didn't know you can fax them..darn)  I've been turned down before since my 'information didn't match. I contacted someone at mac with my new info and they said it should work just fine! I figured it would take a week to get there, but i'm sooo impatient.  Has anyone else mailed their info in?  any clue how much longer it takes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
way longer! grrr..my friend that faxed hers in only took 2 weeks, and i mailed mine it and it took like 6-7 weeks...hopefuly yours wont take as long. i sent my stuff in a few days after xmas..so new years etc could have made it lag longer. good luck!


----------



## peanut1213 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks giiirl!
Hmm..I wonder if I can fax a new one in instead?  Has anyone done that?


----------



## supercelestine (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm sorry if this has been addressed already; but can you use the procard at department store MACs? (i.e. can I use the card at the MAC inside of bloomingdales/macys/nordstorm?)


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supercelestine* 

 
_I'm sorry if this has been addressed already; but can you use the procard at department store MACs? (i.e. can I use the card at the MAC inside of bloomingdales/macys/nordstorm?)_

 
No. The card is honored online (macpro.com) and at freestanding stores only.


----------



## supercelestine (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_No. The card is honored online (macpro.com) and at freestanding stores only._

 
Thank you for clarifing


----------



## MACForME (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peanut1213* 

 
_So I mailed in my ap on 2/27. (Didn't know you can fax them..darn)  I've been turned down before since my 'information didn't match. I contacted someone at mac with my new info and they said it should work just fine! I figured it would take a week to get there, but i'm sooo impatient.  Has anyone else mailed their info in?  any clue how much longer it takes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I faxed mine.. but I watched my Credit Card account to see when/if the charges hit. Then I knew it would be about 4 weeks or so from that date until the card arrived.


----------



## geekim (Mar 10, 2008)

i faxed my app on 2/22 and received my card on 3/7!!!

woooo!!


----------



## ladynpink (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geekim* 

 
_i faxed my app on 2/22 and received my card on 3/7!!!

woooo!!_

 

congrats!! i wished i had mines.....


----------



## marichan0803 (Mar 12, 2008)

okay so i just called mac pro and they said that my information had to be mailed out?! has it changed in the last couple weeks?


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 12, 2008)

Posted mine today. Wonder how long it takes in the UK?


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 17, 2008)

So, I checked my bank account today and saw that the $35 fee was taken out!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Only thing is I am a little sad cause I know my card won't be here by the time Heatherette comes out!


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 17, 2008)

I sent in my business card and a letter from a regular client that I go to quite frequently. Will this work??


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 18, 2008)

*****


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_I'm a freelance makeup artist, primarily doing weddings and got my card with a business card & a copy of an editorial page--the bride's wedding was printed in the local newspaper. I also threw in my resume for good measure and got my card in about 4-5 weeks. 

I just wish I had faxed my stuff instead...it would've arrived much faster!_

 

Did the editorial state that you did the makeup??


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 18, 2008)

Faxed my application yesterday and called them today to confirm if they received my application, but they said that they no longer accept faxes as of three weeks ago!! Lame!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 19, 2008)

*****


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 19, 2008)

*****


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 19, 2008)

*****


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I called them and they said I should be getting my card in the mail in the next few days (might be out there today I haven't checked yet). But, she did say I would have to wait for it to come in to do any shopping.

I'm sorry that they aren't taking applications via fax anymore.  I got mine in March 5, and now I'm glad I didn't wait any longer to do so!


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 19, 2008)

By the way does anyone know how the card arrives? USPS?


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 19, 2008)

*****


----------



## Ciara (Mar 19, 2008)

Geez...im glad i applied when i did.
Sucks they don't accept applications via fax.
its was sooooo fast.


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys I've done a couple searches and can't really find the exact answer to my question.  Now that I have a Pro card am I allowed to swap/sell pigments samples or is that a no-no once you have the card, just wondering I don't want to lose my card over something like that! thanks!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't take that chance. I know for sure someone said they were reported and lost their discount, but MAC asks that you don't resell anyway.


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 20, 2008)

I sent my application through mail yesterday through USPS..How long do you think that I should wait until I call to check if they received it? I live in a Hawaii >.<


----------



## chellyx (Mar 20, 2008)

im going shopping tomorrow, but sense payday isnt until monday, my boyfriend has agreed to pay for my heatherette haul (if i pay extra rent this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) so im wondering if there would be any problem with him paying. ill be using my procard, and ill be there of course, but he will be using his credit card. do the credit card and pro card names have to match? or should it be okay? tia


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 20, 2008)

*****


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 20, 2008)

*****


----------



## peanut1213 (Mar 20, 2008)

I called mac pro to check the status and they said haven't recieved it yet! I sent it out 2 day express on 2/27! She said to call back in ANOHTER 4-6 weeks!  That's sooo frustrating since i've been turned down before since my info didnt't match before, and the pro member i've been speaking with via email said to check and call after two weeks it (it's been almost 3) I'm sooo disapointed with MAC PRO PEOPLE right now!


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 27, 2008)

I turned in a Call sheet, a letter of recommendation from my counter manager, my MUA Bridal contract, and my business card. 
Do you guys think that will be enough to get me approved? 

I turned it in w/ my application at my local Pro-Store. 

Just for signing up they gave me a complimentary 40% off my purchase that day (yesterday) and I went crazy a bit ofcourse, got heatherette, and a bunch of other stuff.

ah! I want my card already.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Most definitely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *crossing fingers for you*_

 
Thanks!! I really hope they don't deny me, I waited a while till I had legit proof.

Btw I love your quote! Yesterday our Cosmetic manager told us that even though we are in a recession that cosmetics shouldnt be affected,she said "I dont think anyone wants to look like they have the great depression on their face" lol


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2008)

It's been two years and I still haven't received my actual card. All I have is an expired temporary card with a sticker slapped on the back of it that says 'renewed Jan 08'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's more disappointing is because there's no discount attached to my name and all my purchases get run out as a generic number, there's two years (three if you count when I was on a student card) and god knows how many thousands of dollars worth of products not attached to my customer file. 

If someone from MAC is skimming this thread, I'd really, _really _love to get my card soon.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

Aww lara that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it the same in Australia? They dont accept the discount at counters? I ONLY have a counter, boooo


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 27, 2008)

Argh 

Okay So its been an ongoing battle to get my PRO CARD. Lets start from the beginning.

-On March 17, 2008 I faxed my application

-On March 18,2008 I called customer service to confirm if they received my fax only to be told that they dont accept that anymore, Umm they think, Umm Im not sure.. (Guy didnt know what he was talking about) Then told me that they havent accepted faxes for three weeks. 

-Grabbed my documents that I faxed and threw them in an envelope immediately.

    **Stupid me didnt mail an actual business card but a copy of one that I did for the FAX

-Immediately Emailed macpromembership on March 19, 2008

Waiting for an email back.......cricket.....cricket........cricket

-March 24, 2008-Email from Janice @ MAC
    " Hi Rachel, 

Did you fax your information already and if so, to what fax number?

Please advise so that we can further assist you.

Note - if you sent in your application and 2 pieces of proof of
profession, (even if it was a photocopy of your business card) along
with membership fee, your application should be processed. 

However, we here at Head Office do not approve and process the
applications. 

Many thanks,

Janice Candolini 
Assistant Manager, MAC PRO Membership
Phone: 1.800.387.6707 ext. 2463
Fax: 1.866.829.7743
[email protected]"

-My Response

"Hello Janice,

Yes I already faxed my application on March 17, 2008 to the fax # 1-866-829-7743. I then called the customer service line to confirm whether they received it or not, Then was told by the gentleman that they no longer accept applications by fax and they discontinued that option for about three weeks. He seemed to not be sure that this was true or not. Mumbling alot of, "I don't knows, and "I dont't think so". Is this true, that they don't accept it through faxes? Thank you so much Janice for trying to assist me.

-Rachel"

-Her Response

"Hi Rachel,
We have just confirmed that your fax was not received last week.
Occasionally we accept faxes, dependant upon the situation. 
Due to this confusion, I ask that you refax your information to us directly here at 1-866-829-7743.  
Please email us after faxing your application and 2 pieces of proof of profession so that we can confirm receipt.
Many thanks,
Janice Candolini 
Assistant Manager, MAC PRO Membership
Phone:  1.800.387.6707 ext. 2463
Fax:  1.866.829.7743"

And one more from her

Hi Rachel,

We received your letter, along with 4 other pages via mail today.
We did not receive the actual application. (was not included with your other documents)
We require the application in order to be able to process a membership.
Please fax me the application only to 1-866-829-7743 so that we can process your membership. 

Many thanks,

Janice Candolini 
Assistant Manager, MAC PRO Membership
Phone:  1.800.387.6707 ext. 2463
Fax:  1.866.829.7743


I am not crazy ladies! i wouldnt have sent in my application without my APPLICATION!! I dunno where this is all going...


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm getting all of my information and forms ready to be sent into MAC!! YAY!! My question is I am also going to send in some images that I shot, do you guys think I should print them out onto photo paper or would regular paper work. The reason I'm asking is my photo paper is fairly expensive and I'm not sure if I want to use it if its not going to matter.

This is what I'm sending in:
A copy of my ID
A business card including my website
A letter of recommendation
3 images
The application

I hope this will be enough.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh also can I make a regular copy of my business card or does it have to be an actual card on the thick paper? Plus, as far as my recommendation letter, can it be a model I shot for??? TIA!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just got an email saying my card should be with me in 2-3 weeks!!! It also said I can order by phone with my discount if I cant wait for my card then. Im so excited!!!!!


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peek_a_b0o* 

 
_Argh 

Okay So its been an ongoing battle to get my PRO CARD. Lets start from the beginning.

-On March 17, 2008 I faxed my application

-On March 18,2008 I called customer service to confirm if they received my fax only to be told that they dont accept that anymore, Umm they think, Umm Im not sure.. (Guy didnt know what he was talking about) Then told me that they havent accepted faxes for three weeks. 

-Grabbed my documents that I faxed and threw them in an envelope immediately.

**Stupid me didnt mail an actual business card but a copy of one that I did for the FAX

-Immediately Emailed macpromembership on March 19, 2008

Waiting for an email back.......cricket.....cricket........cricket

-March 24, 2008-Email from Janice @ MAC
" Hi Rachel, 

Did you fax your information already and if so, to what fax number?

Please advise so that we can further assist you.

Note - if you sent in your application and 2 pieces of proof of
profession, (even if it was a photocopy of your business card) along
with membership fee, your application should be processed. 

However, we here at Head Office do not approve and process the
applications. 

Many thanks,

Janice Candolini 
Assistant Manager, MAC PRO Membership
Phone: 1.800.387.6707 ext. 2463
Fax: 1.866.829.7743
[email protected]"

-My Response

"Hello Janice,

Yes I already faxed my application on March 17, 2008 to the fax # 1-866-829-7743. I then called the customer service line to confirm whether they received it or not, Then was told by the gentleman that they no longer accept applications by fax and they discontinued that option for about three weeks. He seemed to not be sure that this was true or not. Mumbling alot of, "I don't knows, and "I dont't think so". Is this true, that they don't accept it through faxes? Thank you so much Janice for trying to assist me.

-Rachel"

-Her Response

"Hi Rachel,
We have just confirmed that your fax was not received last week.
Occasionally we accept faxes, dependant upon the situation. 
Due to this confusion, I ask that you refax your information to us directly here at 1-866-829-7743. 
Please email us after faxing your application and 2 pieces of proof of profession so that we can confirm receipt.
Many thanks,
Janice Candolini 
Assistant Manager, MAC PRO Membership
Phone: 1.800.387.6707 ext. 2463
Fax: 1.866.829.7743"

And one more from her

Hi Rachel,

We received your letter, along with 4 other pages via mail today.
We did not receive the actual application. (was not included with your other documents)
We require the application in order to be able to process a membership.
Please fax me the application only to 1-866-829-7743 so that we can process your membership. 

Many thanks,

Janice Candolini 
Assistant Manager, MAC PRO Membership
Phone: 1.800.387.6707 ext. 2463
Fax: 1.866.829.7743


I am not crazy ladies! i wouldnt have sent in my application without my APPLICATION!! I dunno where this is all going...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Okay So I faxed in the application (Again) and Janice Emailed me and said that she received it and it will be processed this week. Me being the impatient one called Mac Pro Membership to check on the status of my application and talked to a guy named Nick (1-877-553-5536) and he told me blah blah blah that they dont accept applications by fax any longer and I told him that it was per Janices request. And he asked me ID questions and I was approved!!! Yay he said to allow 2-3 weeks for it to be mailed to me!!! Yay I even called my bank to see if the charged me the 35 and Yay it was on my card!! Yippe


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Just got an email saying my card should be with me in 2-3 weeks!!! It also said I can order by phone with my discount if I cant wait for my card then. Im so excited!!!!!_

 
How soon after you sent your application did you receive this email? I've only sent it in a week ago. Well it was through the MAC pro store, He said he sent it in that day. I dunno. Would they accept faxed apps through the store?? ah. I want my card now.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_How soon after you sent your application did you receive this email? I've only sent it in a week ago. Well it was through the MAC pro store, He said he sent it in that day. I dunno. Would they accept faxed apps through the store?? ah. I want my card now._

 
Well I posted my application on the 10th March & got that email on 1st April, but there was a whole lot of confusion with my application because it went missing for a while. No idea about faxing (I'm in the UK) but I want my card too!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## crissy22 (Apr 3, 2008)

I know the term PPID is phased out, but what did it initially stand for? 

Just curious


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Congrats!!! I'm just sorry that they made you jump through all those hoops though...sheesh. 

Happy spending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hehe thank you very much! Its going to help so much. Especially since now Im out of school. Now Im going to focus on gigs 24/7 Yay.. and may I add that I absolutely adore your sig... "Boosting the economy" Lol <3


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok so I called a few weeks ago to confirm that they were not accepting faxes, the lady said they weren't but that I could still fax it to her attention, so I did. lol. It's been about 2 weeks and I just called to check in the status, and another lady who answered said my papers were in the system but there was no credit card #. I told her that I wrote it on my registration paper. But anyway, I offered to give it to her again, as long I wouldn't be charged twice for it. She took it, confirmed my address and said I should be recieving my card in mail 3-4 weeks! I asked her if I could order over the phone, she said NO and that I had to wait for my card.?? 

I just checked my bank account, and nothing was charged. I guess she didn't charge it right away. But anyway, I thought I could order over the phone mangg???


----------



## Ciara (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Ok so I called a few weeks ago to confirm that they were not accepting faxes, the lady said they weren't but that I could still fax it to her attention, so I did. lol. It's been about 2 weeks and I just called to check in the status, and another lady who answered said my papers were in the system but there was no credit card #. I told her that I wrote it on my registration paper. But anyway, I offered to give it to her again, as long I wouldn't be charged twice for it. She took it, confirmed my address and said I should be recieving my card in mail 3-4 weeks! I asked her if I could order over the phone, she said NO and that I had to wait for my card.?? 

I just checked my bank account, and nothing was charged. I guess she didn't charge it right away. But anyway, I thought I could order over the phone mangg???_

 

Like 2-3 days after you are charged for the membership you should receive an email from MAC Pro.  In that email you will find your Member ID #... with that you should be able to shop online or over the phone.


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks Ciara!!! my fellow queens mac addict


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 7, 2008)

yay, i just saw a $35 charge today!!! So excited.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Apr 13, 2008)

Finally Got the card Today in the Mail... Yippee

Took exactly 4 weeks for the card to get to me from start to finish...


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 14, 2008)

Its been 3 weeks and nothing yet! ah! Ijust want my card already. Should I call or write? TIA


----------



## couturesista (Apr 14, 2008)

What r the qualifications for receiving a pro card? Do u have to be a licensed MUA?


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 16, 2008)

YES!!!! I got my Pro Card. I am SOO happy. This is what I mailed them for those of you trying to get one:

Actually, I faxed it and they accepted it. It still did take 3-4 weeks.

 A business card
 A reference letter of a client, she included a pic too
 Of course the registration application, a copy of drivers license and they   charged the $35.

Also, don't hesitate to call their 1-800 number if you want to know the status of your app.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Its been 3 weeks and nothing yet! ah! Ijust want my card already. Should I call or write? TIA_

 
Definately call, but most of the time you call, youre gonna get a guy i think by the name of Nick, whos very bland about information and doesnt seem like he knows what hes talking about. Also I would email Janice, shes an assistant manager there for Mac Pro...   [email protected] Good luck


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 17, 2008)

GAH!! How long does it take for the application to get to MAC Pro... Lol... I sent mine in on April 8th and they still haven't received it. Probably because i sent it through regular mail at the post office! HAHA! I'm too cheap to pay $20 for shipping.


----------



## Zhia (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay, so I live in the netherlands right now, and Im moving back to sweden this summer. 

As far as I know, we only have counters in sweden. Who should I turn to, to get a pro card? The counter? Can the card be used in all countries that have a mac store/counter?


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 18, 2008)

My card just came in the post!!! I'm sooooo happy!


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peek_a_b0o* 

 
_Definately call, but most of the time you call, youre gonna get a guy i think by the name of Nick, whos very bland about information and doesnt seem like he knows what hes talking about. Also I would email Janice, shes an assistant manager there for Mac Pro...   [email protected] Good luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok So I e-mailed her and she said she has not received anything about my application, she said that she only gets weekly updates and she hasnt gotten mine so its still being processed. She gave me a 1-800 number to call and ask
where along is my application. I am going to call tomorrow. I want my card so bad! ah! Thanks for the info peek a boo


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Ok So I e-mailed her and she said she has not received anything about my application, she said that she only gets weekly updates and she hasnt gotten mine so its still being processed. She gave me a 1-800 number to call and ask
where along is my application. I am going to call tomorrow. I want my card so bad! ah! Thanks for the info peek a boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're Welcome Glam!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you have any more questions, let it out..


----------



## daffie (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats on your receiving your card Ang9000! I just received my card too!! So excited!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 24, 2008)

*****


----------



## theblackqueen (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't wait to get my card... I've been meaning to send off the ap for a year or so now (oops) and I sent it out earlier this week.
Oh, the anticipation will kill me.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey girls has anyone gotten their pro membership with their business card and a rec from say...a photographer that you've worked with? Would that be enough to fulfill the requirements? 

Also is there an age limit cause I'm still under 18 and I'm pretty inexperienced, I've only worked with one photographer so far (I'm not planning on getting a PRO membership yet, but in the near future, say a year or a couple of months when I'm sure that I want to be a makeup artist in the long term as I don't want to be taking advantage of something that I wouldn't need/deserve.) TIA!


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 30, 2008)

So, I woke up today, and decided hey, lets check my bank. I saw that I was like 35 dollars short and I was like wtf?? Let it be my card! Let it be my card! and i check my pending transactions, and IT IS MY CARD!!!! Yay now I just need it in my hands so I can shop for my necessary items cus I have somethings coming up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks everyone who helped me


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 30, 2008)

*****


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Hooray! And about damn time too, huh? LOL! Happy spending--don't forget to still allot money for food/rent/bills, etc. although those things no longer become a priority once you get your Pro card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know right? Im gonna get all my bills paid so I can charge my card again! lol Im so happy cus I really want the naughty nauticals blue pigment. it looks gorgeous! and I can finally get the pro thngs they run out of from the store on line! wooo hooo!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 30, 2008)

Do they send you an email once they charge your credit card?????


----------



## glamdoll (May 1, 2008)

I didn't get any e-mail, Im just gonna wait for my physical card to arrive. So I can create my profile on the site and check the events and all of that! yay!


----------



## glamdoll (May 1, 2008)

wtf?? So Im checking my direct deposit, cus its payday and um the charget for MAC is gone??! Like its not on my pending transactions..thats so weird... wtf is going on? ugh.


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_wtf?? So Im checking my direct deposit, cus its payday and um the charget for MAC is gone??! Like its not on my pending transactions..thats so weird... wtf is going on? ugh._

 
What bank do you go through? I go through Bank of America. It always shows my pending transactions and when they clear, they get moved into a different list.


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 1, 2008)

*****


----------



## glamdoll (May 1, 2008)

I bank with a private credit union, and the thing is the actual money is still missing and its not on my posted transactions or on my pending ones either, its just missing $35 now.. Ill give it a few days cus I did see the charge and it showed :

MAC*COSMETICS $35

so yeah weird. Hopefully I still get my card this week. I need it.. :/


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (May 6, 2008)

Hi everyone! So I'm trying to get my MAC PRO Card. I'm a Freelance Makeup Artist, and I have the application form already, but I'm not too sure what to send in. I have my Business Card, but I know they need a 2nd proof, but I don't know what to send in?!?!?! ahhh!

I've read that some people sent in their Resume with a "Head Shot", does it have to be professional??? But I've also read that some people sent in a letter of reference from one of their past clients? And if I do send in a letter of reference...Do I just send in ONE? or should I send in more than that? 

Someone please help!!! Thanksssssss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. I'm new here...what exactly does FOTD stand for??? hehehe..


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyDolledUp* 

 
_Hi everyone! So I'm trying to get my MAC PRO Card. I'm a Freelance Makeup Artist, and I have the application form already, but I'm not too sure what to send in. I have my Business Card, but I know they need a 2nd proof, but I don't know what to send in?!?!?! ahhh!

I've read that some people sent in their Resume with a "Head Shot", does it have to be professional??? But I've also read that some people sent in a letter of reference from one of their past clients? And if I do send in a letter of reference...Do I just send in ONE? or should I send in more than that? 

Someone please help!!! Thanksssssss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. I'm new here...what exactly does FOTD stand for??? hehehe.._

 

I sent in my business card, three photos I shot, two letters of reference, and a copy of my ID. The two reference letters were just people I had photographed. I also sent in a personal letter on my letterhead. It just basically told them alittle bit about myself and my profession. 

Since you're a MA, you can send in photos of work you've done, a letter of reference and your business card. You can send as many reference letters as you want. Lol.

HTH


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 6, 2008)

*****


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (May 6, 2008)

Thank you for your respones Stephie Baby and  makeupNdesign!! Your responses were very helpful! Oh...and also, thanks for the the abbreviation of FOTD!


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 6, 2008)

*****


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyDolledUp* 

 
_Thank you for your respones Stephie Baby and  makeupNdesign!! Your responses were very helpful! Oh...and also, thanks for the the abbreviation of FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know how long it takes for you to receive your card once they charge your CC?? I want my card now!! Lol.


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 6, 2008)

*****


----------



## Lizzie (May 6, 2008)

Ok, so I've been asked by my friend to do makeup for a play that her organization is putting on in July.
I haven't done much other makeup work, but I did do the makeup at my brother's wedding.  *Do you think that + a business card would be enough to get a pro card?*  I would be able to take on many more projects if I had more makeup, but I'm low on funds.  It's a vicious cycle! (Not to mention that I need some supplies for the play...)

_I just don't want to apply for a card and for them to look at my application and say, "you are ridiculous!"_


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 6, 2008)

*****


----------



## dollness (May 7, 2008)

Yay, yesterday i got a $35 charge from MAC. I was for sure i had been turned down because i turned my application in almost a month ago, so when i saw the charge it was a relief! 

Now i can't wait for my card to get here!


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 8, 2008)

I finally got my MAC PRO Card! I sent in my application on April 15th, they charged my credit card on May 5th, and I got the card in the mail today


----------



## glamdoll (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkitty08* 

 
_I finally got my MAC PRO Card! I sent in my application on April 15th, they charged my credit card on May 5th, and I got the card in the mail today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What the efff.. I turned in my app on March 25 got it deducted on May 1st and Im still waiting for my card. BOOOOO.

I guess it must be a Cali thing? no?


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_What the efff.. I turned in my app on March 25 got it deducted on May 1st and Im still waiting for my card. BOOOOO.

I guess it must be a Cali thing? no?_

 
It must be a Cali thing. I was shocked I got it so soon after they charged my card. I thought it would be atleast another 2 weeks.

I hope you get your card soon


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkitty08* 

 
_It must be a Cali thing. I was shocked I got it so soon after they charged my card. I thought it would be atleast another 2 weeks.

I hope you get your card soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It also has to do with your location. Its going to take longer to mail something to Cali than it is to Maryland. I got charged on May 1st. I'm still waiting. GRRR!!! Chicago's mail system SUX though.


----------



## vanitytragic (May 20, 2008)

wondering if I can qualify for a pro card with a business card, resume , or reference letter from clients? I am 16 freelance MUA and that card would ease up on my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. anyways Im new to specktra and I love every post they're very helpful. But if ya'll have any tips message me please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. TIA!


----------



## xoMACox (May 22, 2008)

I had a student pro card...but never finished my training so it expired.  I'm working as a freelance right now, I have business cards & a portfolio of my work...I'm going to ask 2 of my recent clients to write me up letters and I'm going to send pictures of them with it.  Do you think that would be enough to qualify?  My business cards & 2 recom. letters with pictures of my clients?  Thanks!  =o)


----------



## jamieLR (May 27, 2008)

This may have already been stated earlier in the thread, I read through and didn't see it but maybe I missed it.

I called the membership line the other day and was informed that first time applicants may no longer fax in their application. They must mail in hard copies. So, there's that!


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone used their Pro card with additional percent off? Example- 15% plus my PRO card? Does that work? Lol.


----------



## Ciani (Jun 2, 2008)

I have business cards but as far as the client letters what kind of wording is required? I never knew I could get a MAC Pro card from just being a freelance make-up artist of wedding/prom's, that will make my fiance's wallet very happy! (and keep my fiance from having a budget heart attack since we're saving for our wedding for next May and my dress cost 2k)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish they still took faxed in stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I guess I can do 2 day express mail on it or something.


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 5, 2008)

I faxed my application in a few days ago saw the charge on my card this morning!!!  So excited!!!  How long did it take for you all to get your card after you were charged?  I'm in CA if that matters...My kit needs a serioussssss makeover!!!


----------



## MACForME (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoMACox* 

 
_I faxed my application in a few days ago saw the charge on my card this morning!!!  So excited!!!  How long did it take for you all to get your card after you were charged?  I'm in CA if that matters...My kit needs a serioussssss makeover!!!_

 
Congrats.. You'll love the PRO site. 

I live in NJ and it took about 2 to 3 weeks for it to come, but it all depends on the mail too. Which can be at a snails pace sometimes. They should email you your number so you can login to the site or place phone orders..


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG...this thread has been so helpful.  I have my business card and my resume.  I also have some movie and play credits so it looks like I'm good to go.  Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoMACox* 

 
_I faxed my application in a few days ago saw the charge on my card this morning!!!  So excited!!!  How long did it take for you all to get your card after you were charged?  I'm in CA if that matters...My kit needs a serioussssss makeover!!!_

 
I thought they didn't allow them to be faxed any longer or has that changed again? I sure hope so! That would make it so much easier/faster living in Michigan!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 6, 2008)

I sent in my Pro application today!!!! I can't wait to hear from them ::Crosses fingers::


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_I thought they didn't allow them to be faxed any longer or has that changed again? I sure hope so! That would make it so much easier/faster living in Michigan!_

 

I know that some people said they faxed theirs in with no problem so I thought I'd give it a try before mailing it off...I didn't have any problems besides the fact that I had 2 fax it twice because they didn't get it the first time!  Hope you don't have any problems faxing yours in!  I'm so excited to get my card!!!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoMACox* 

 
_I know that some people said they faxed theirs in with no problem so I thought I'd give it a try before mailing it off...I didn't have any problems besides the fact that I had 2 fax it twice because they didn't get it the first time!  Hope you don't have any problems faxing yours in!  I'm so excited to get my card!!!_

 
Thanks so much!


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Thanks so much! Grats on getting your card!!! I sure hope I get mine! I'm sending my business card and two or three letters from people I've done makeup for so I hope that will be fine! I don't have the pictures from when I did them since I had no camera at that time do you think that will matter?_

 

Thanks!  I faxed in a bridal contract, my business card, my photo ID, one letter of reference with a picture of a client I just did for prom, and was approved about 2 days after I faxed it...I think you'll be fine even without pictures!


----------



## crissy22 (Jun 9, 2008)

I know the term PPID is phased out, but what did it initially stand for? 

Just curious


----------



## Ciani (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoMACox* 

 
_Thanks!  I faxed in a bridal contract, my business card, my photo ID, one letter of reference with a picture of a client I just did for prom, and was approved about 2 days after I faxed it...I think you'll be fine even without pictures!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't really have a bridal contract made up since most of the people are just ones I know from work/friends! I will have to get one of those made up though because I definitely want to get more serious into freelance stuff now that I more time from my full time job during the summer months and of course it's wedding season!


----------



## SephoraJunkie (Jun 12, 2008)

I was just approved for my MAC Pro Card!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was wondering how long does it take until you receive it from when you get approved? I live in California.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 12, 2008)

*******


----------



## crissy22 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm also in California.I got sent an e-mail BEFORE I received my card. In the e-mail they let me know I was appoved and gave me my pro membership number to register at macpro.com and start shopping!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yeah, keep a look out!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 12, 2008)

How long does it take once faxed for them to notify you?


----------



## ShariTookUrMan (Jun 12, 2008)

I was waiting about 6 weeks when I decided to call. I called on 6/9 and the woman said that I was approved, that my card was mailed out on 6/6 and that I should recieve it in 2-3 weeks. So the stalker in me went on the canadian postal site to find out how long mail to the US usually takes. It says 4-6 business days so I hope it doesn't take more than a week or 2. I've been holding off on purchases for a almost a week now.


----------



## Ciani (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShariTookUrMan* 

 
_I was waiting about 6 weeks when I decided to call. I called on 6/9 and the woman said that I was approved, that my card was mailed out on 6/6 and that I should recieve it in 2-3 weeks. So the stalker in me went on the canadian postal site to find out how long mail to the US usually takes. It says 4-6 business days so I hope it doesn't take more than a week or 2. I've been holding off on purchases for a almost a week now._

 
Thanks! Did you fax the applications?


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Thanks! Did you fax the applications? I was planning on calling tomorrow just to make sure they received it and because I don't feel comfortable with having my credit card # sitting around at a fax machine lol._

 

Yes I would call to make sure they received it...the first time I faxed mine over they didn't get it...


----------



## ShariTookUrMan (Jun 13, 2008)

I wanted to fax it, but when I called for the fax number the lady said that they didn't accept faxes anymore and that I could if it was an emergency but it really wasn't and I didn't want to be a pain so I mailed it.


----------



## SephoraJunkie (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crissy22* 

 
_I'm also in California.I got sent an e-mail BEFORE I received my card. In the e-mail they let me know I was appoved and gave me my pro membership number to register at macpro.com and start shopping!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yeah, keep a look out!_

 
Did you have to request for an email or did they automatically just send you one. I was thinking of calling MAC to get my number as well. How long did it take for you to get your card?


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SephoraJunkie* 

 
_Did you have to request for an email or did they automatically just send you one. I was thinking of calling MAC to get my number as well. How long did it take for you to get your card?
_

 
I didn't actually get my email until after I had received my card. Lol. It took my card about a week to arrive and I'm in Chicago.


----------



## f!erce (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShariTookUrMan* 

 
_I wanted to fax it, but when I called for the fax number the lady said that they didn't accept faxes anymore and that I could if it was an emergency but it really wasn't and I didn't want to be a pain so I mailed it._

 
I am trying to figure out what would be considered an emergency
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am waiting on my business cards to arrive before I send in my application for the pro card.  The suspense is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 13, 2008)

You're emergency could be that you have photo shoot/wedding or something that you're doing the makeup coming up very soon & need supplies urgently!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## f!erce (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_You're emergency could be that you have photo shoot/wedding or something that you're doing the makeup coming up very soon & need supplies urgently!_

 
*lightbulb moment* Ah ha!  Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## f!erce (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_I called them today to find out if they received the fax application and the lady there told me they did and that next week I should be approved so I asked her when they would charge my credit card because the fiance' wanted to know when to expect the fee to come out and the lady said I should see a charge next week.....hopefully that means I'm going to be approved lol._

 
sounds like you shouldn't have anything to worry about.  YAY!


----------



## ShariTookUrMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_You're emergency could be that you have photo shoot/wedding or something that you're doing the makeup coming up very soon & need supplies urgently!_

 
Actually, that's exactly what she said. She asked if I had a big job coming up and I needed supplies and I said no that it wasn't a big deal. Btw my card came today!


----------



## staci0411 (Jun 14, 2008)

what's the number you faxed it to? i was thinking of faxing it and then calling them to make sure they got it! thanks


----------



## maclover765 (Jun 14, 2008)

ok well i am a licensed manicurist and would also like to do makeup on the side so freelance..and i was just wondering what do i need to send..do i need to send a copy of my manicuring license.?


----------



## maclover765 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_I have one because I'm a Nail Technician._

 
im also a nail technecian and also want to do makeup for special events..what did you send with the application and how much is the discount?


----------



## maclover765 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoMACox* 

 
_I faxed my application in a few days ago saw the charge on my card this morning!!! So excited!!! How long did it take for you all to get your card after you were charged? I'm in CA if that matters...My kit needs a serioussssss makeover!!!_

 
what is the number to fax the application to?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover765* 

 
_ok well i am a licensed manicurist and would also like to do makeup on the side so freelance..and i was just wondering what do i need to send..do i need to send a copy of my manicuring license.?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover765* 

 
_im also a nail technecian and also want to do makeup for special events..what did you send with the application and how much is the discount?_

 
go to macpro.com and click on "download an application".  it lists what you need to send in.  nail techs get 30% off.


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (Jun 16, 2008)

I checked my account and my $35 got deducted! YAY! But it took about 4-6 weeks to actually get it deducted. I don't know how long it's gonna take for my card now...hopefully soon!


----------



## SephoraJunkie (Jun 21, 2008)

I got my Pro Card today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Needless to say I am going to break the bank shopping at the Pro Store!  So the time from mailing in the application to receiving the actual card is a month (I live in California)  I'm so happy!!!


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (Jun 21, 2008)

I got my PRO CARD in the mail today! wooOoohhOOooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in California also, and the whole process from mailing it in to receiving it also took approximately 1 month! I'm soOooo excited!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been impatiently waiting for 2 and a half weeks! hopefully it will come soon!


----------



## trammie (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello MAC addicts =)

Okay I'm sending in a letter of recommendationi from a girl I did her makeup and hair for prom, a contract with a bride, and a business card that I designed. Would that be enough?

I love M.A.C and have been doing so many peoples make-ups so the discount would be awesome.


----------



## Ciani (Jun 23, 2008)

.....


----------



## ladyiej (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Hello MAC addicts =)

Okay I'm sending in a letter of recommendationi from a girl I did her makeup and hair for prom, a contract with a bride, and a business card that I designed. Would that be enough?

I love M.A.C and have been doing so many peoples make-ups so the discount would be awesome._

 

no only f u have a license in some field like i had to send in my nail tec lic and my id and a copy of my cetf. from nail school....if u go to mac pro and look up apply u will see a list of things they take


----------



## bonitacyn (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a question. I used to model and have a website on modelmayhem.com. can i use the website..and what else can i use for proof? 

plus..if i dont get approve for a card...would they shred my check or send my check back or just not deduct it from my account?

thanks


----------



## vanitytragic (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Hello MAC addicts =)

Okay I'm sending in a letter of recommendationi from a girl I did her makeup and hair for prom, a contract with a bride, and a business card that I designed. Would that be enough?

I love M.A.C and have been doing so many peoples make-ups so the discount would be awesome._

 
I sent what you sent plus a resume and got approved! I think you should get it!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bonitacyn* 

 
_I have a question. I used to model and have a website on modelmayhem.com. can i use the website..and what else can i use for proof? 

thanks_

 
i'm gonna say that you don't qualify.  you have to currently be in a profession that qualifies, and since you said you used to model, then you don't qualify for the program.


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Hello MAC addicts =)

Okay I'm sending in a letter of recommendationi from a girl I did her makeup and hair for prom, a contract with a bride, and a business card that I designed. Would that be enough?

I love M.A.C and have been doing so many peoples make-ups so the discount would be awesome._

 
That should be MORE THAN ENOUGH. Before I sent in my application and required information, I was contemplating about what types of documents I need to show as proof. I ended up just sending in:

1. My Business Card
2. a Letter of Reference from a girl that hired me to do her makeup for prom

Plus of course the copy of ID and application. But that was about it and I got approved. Again, it took a total of about 4-6 weeks for me before I got my card.

I hope that helped!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if a UK MAC Pro card can be used in the US? 
Over here we get 35% and US get 40%.


----------



## skyyy (Jun 25, 2008)

YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the pending $35.00 charge from Mac Cosmetics showed up on my account today! I'm so excited!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sent in my application on 6/4. Took exactly 3 weeks!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 25, 2008)

I got approved today!!! Should get my card in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skyyy* 

 
_YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the pending $35.00 charge from Mac Cosmetics showed up on my account today! I'm so excited!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sent in my application on 6/4. Took exactly 3 weeks!_

 
Did you fax it in?


----------



## trammie (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyDolledUp* 

 
_That should be MORE THAN ENOUGH. Before I sent in my application and required information, I was contemplating about what types of documents I need to show as proof. I ended up just sending in:

1. My Business Card
2. a Letter of Reference from a girl that hired me to do her makeup for prom

Plus of course the copy of ID and application. But that was about it and I got approved. Again, it took a total of about 4-6 weeks for me before I got my card.

I hope that helped!_

 

That definately does! Thanks so much, I'm faxin my stuff in tomorrow! Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## skyyy (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Did you fax it in? I've still not heard anything and I faxed mine in on 06/07 I think it was....or maybe the 13th...I can't remember lol._

 
I mailed mine in. I thought I read that they stop accepting fax application so I just mail mine.


----------



## Ciani (Jun 26, 2008)

.....


----------



## christinatron (Jun 27, 2008)

My husband is in the Army and we recently got stationed in Colorado but I only have my Virginia driver's license. Do you think that will matter when I send in my application?


----------



## static_universe (Jul 7, 2008)

I just got back from the MAC counter and the MA said that I should look into getting a pro card. It's fairly obvious that I'm not in make up or acting or modeling (I'm a math major actually) and I'm in no way qualified. She acted like you just have to pay the $35 and you're in. It just sounds like she was very very confused, right?


----------



## f!erce (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *static_universe* 

 
_I just got back from the MAC counter and the MA said that I should look into getting a pro card. It's fairly obvious that I'm not in make up or acting or modeling (I'm a math major actually) and I'm in no way qualified. She acted like you just have to pay the $35 and you're in. It just sounds like she was very very confused, right?_

 
Do you regularly frequent that particular counter?  If so, maybe she thought you were an artist based on the amount of purchases.


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am 19, a college sophomore and a musical theatre major (bachelor of fine arts in progress). I have done shows at my school as well as community theatre, and plan to pursue a career in performing. Having a Pro card would be an incredible blessing, not only because of the fact that I am a makeup junkie, but because of the amount of makeup I purchase solely for the stage. I was wondering, what would I submit to try to obtain a card? A headshow and resume? Would I even be eligible? Thanks my lovely ladies and gents.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 8, 2008)

Kind of like jamie89, I'm nearly finishing up a degree in voice performance with a concentration in Opera performance... Seeing as I perform regularly, having a PRO card would be soooo nice... I think I might apply.

Lol, yes, you did read it right. I sing Opera. XD


----------



## static_universe (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f!erce* 

 
_Do you regularly frequent that particular counter?  If so, maybe she thought you were an artist based on the amount of purchases.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know, not really. Maybe this means that I do buy too much MAC.


----------



## trammie (Jul 9, 2008)

So I've been checking my bank to see if the charge went from since last week, and finally today it showed up! =D I'm ecstatic and thought I'd share with you girls who understand the feeling! hehe =)


----------



## Ciani (Jul 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## supercelestine (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_So I just got my MAC card in the mail and I am trying to create my account the Pro site and it keeps saying "Important Message
The membership information that you entered is not valid. Please check your information and try logging in again. If you continue to experience difficulty logging in to the site, please contact us at [email protected]." 

Does anyone know why it would be doing this? I've entered in the # on the card several times and tried my name typed different ways and it still won't take it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so wanting to order some stuff right away from the new collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Make sure that you are ONLY entering your LAST name when you log in..hth.


----------



## Ciani (Jul 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## MissSilvestris (Jul 12, 2008)

I have all my materials for the PPID ready to go! Should I fax it to them and how long until I know if I was approved? Also, would I need a coversheet before sending my app, rec letter, business card, and a client contract? Thank you!


----------



## supercelestine (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_I entered only the last name and it still wasn't working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

*scratches head*


----------



## supercelestine (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissSilvestris* 

 
_I have all my materials for the PPID ready to go! Should I fax it to them and how long until I know if I was approved? Also, would I need a coversheet before sending my app, rec letter, business card, and a client contract? Thank you!_

 
Hello MissSilvestris: Congratulations on getting your package all together and complete! I really hope you get it! 

As far as the coversheet goes and the way that I understand it, MAC isn't accepting faxes anymore. I am pretty sure, so before you do call the 800 number and verify. 

No sense in delaying getting your card!


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_So I just got my MAC card in the mail and I am trying to create my account the Pro site and it keeps saying "Important Message
The membership information that you entered is not valid. Please check your information and try logging in again. If you continue to experience difficulty logging in to the site, please contact us at promemb[email protected]." 

Does anyone know why it would be doing this? I've entered in the # on the card several times and tried my name typed different ways and it still won't take it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so wanting to order some stuff right away from the new collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had the same problem too! I emailed macpro and their advice was to clear the cookies on my computer. After doing that, it was working just fine.


----------



## Ciani (Jul 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Thanks so much!!! That worked and I'm now scaring my fiance (even after discount) by showing him the 40+ items on my "save for later" list on the MAC Pro Site that I'm going to buy for my birthday next month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ontop of a small order I'm sending now for things I want to stock up on for up coming occasions lol._

 
you're welcome!! lol, i'm the same way! i have all the stuff that i want to order on the "save for later" list also! and i talk to my husband about how much it would be with the discount and how much it would be without, and he's so clueless about what i'm saying! hahaha! yesterday was officially the first time i was able to use my MAC PRO at a MAC store...I definitely LOVE the 40% discount! it really helps! i had to stock up on some stuff, since i have a wedding to do this coming weekend.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 14, 2008)

well i sent my paper work in today.they wouldnt accept it faxed. the post office said that it would take about 10 day or so for them to get the mail, has anyone expierenced that time frame. i;m in florida but really why would it take so long? anyone in florida recently sent in their paper work? if so how long did it take?


----------



## trammie (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe if you try priority mail? It's a couple dollars extra but it gets there a lot faster. I'm not sure why it would take so long though. I'm from Michigan so it was very fast. 

On another note, I have WAYYYY to much in my shopping bag already! =D Soooo excited!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Maybe if you try priority mail? It's a couple dollars extra but it gets there a lot faster. I'm not sure why it would take so long though. I'm from Michigan so it was very fast. 

On another note, I have WAYYYY to much in my shopping bag already! =D Soooo excited!!!!_

 

too late now and plus he told me it was going to be $27 for it to be sent priority, i guess i'll just wait. hope fully it wont talk that long.


----------



## trammie (Jul 15, 2008)

$27??? Wow I didn't even spend that much for sending packages, that's odd! Oh well, its well worth the wait =) Good luck to you!


----------



## skyyy (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a spending limit on the MAC Pro card? I looked everywhere on the site and can't find the answer. 
When I received my card, the paper that comes with it doesn't mention spending limit.


----------



## Rockette13 (Jul 16, 2008)

*squeeeeel* I am just a wee 16 year old MAC addict. I am attempting to get a job as a makeup artist/SA at my local Merle Norman (the only makeup store anywhere near my small town). Hopefully I'll get the job and qualify for a MAC Pro Card! I was very excited to see that there isn't an age limit at all.

If I don't get the job, maybe I can go for the freelance thing? I have done makeup for concerts, Homecoming, Prom, and even my mom's wedding!

My heart is pounding out of my chest just thinking about this! Lol.


----------



## trammie (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skyyy* 

 
_Does anyone know if there is a spending limit on the MAC Pro card? I looked everywhere on the site and can't find the answer. 
When I received my card, the paper that comes with it doesn't mention spending limit._

 
I believe the first page of this thread tells you the limits and such =) Hope that helps!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skyyy* 

 
_Does anyone know if there is a spending limit on the MAC Pro card? I looked everywhere on the site and can't find the answer. 
When I received my card, the paper that comes with it doesn't mention spending limit._

 
If you're in the UK, there is no limit, within reason.


----------



## MACForME (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skyyy* 

 
_Does anyone know if there is a spending limit on the MAC Pro card? I looked everywhere on the site and can't find the answer. 
When I received my card, the paper that comes with it doesn't mention spending limit._

 
I *believe* its 500$/month and no more of 3 of one sku. In other words, you can't buy 4 mulch eyeshadows, or 5 NW20 foundations.


----------



## Rockette13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kind of a stupid question, but I don't have a driver's license or anything like that yet...so what could I use as a picture ID?


----------



## SASHADOMINGUEZ (Jul 17, 2008)

I just got approved for my Mac Pro Card. How long does it take to get the actual card in the mail. I am in california. I was approved yesterday. Yooooo Hoooooo, Yipppppppy


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skyyy* 

 
_Does anyone know if there is a spending limit on the MAC Pro card? I looked everywhere on the site and can't find the answer. 
When I received my card, the paper that comes with it doesn't mention spending limit._

 
MAC Cosmetics | Privacy Policy

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockette13* 

 
_Kind of a stupid question, but I don't have a driver's license or anything like that yet...so what could I use as a picture ID?_

 
only a driver's license, state id, or military id.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SASHADOMINGUEZ* 

 
_I just got approved for my Mac Pro Card. How long does it take to get the actual card in the mail. I am in california. I was approved yesterday. Yooooo Hoooooo, Yipppppppy_

 


when did you mail your application?


----------



## Liz2286 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, 
So I'm getting ready to send out my MAC Pro card application and so far I've got: bridal contract for a bride I'm fixing up next month, business card, resume, recommendation letter from a past client plus a pic of her on the day I did her makeup, copy of my driver's license, and the application. I'm all set right?


----------



## Ciani (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz2286* 

 
_Hi, 
So I'm getting ready to send out my MAC Pro card application and so far I've got: bridal contract for a bride I'm fixing up next month, business card, resume, recommendation letter from a past client plus a pic of her on the day I did her makeup, copy of my driver's license, and the application. I'm all set right?_

 
You should be fine!


----------



## Liz2286 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks! I hope I can mail it out tomorrow.


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (Jul 22, 2008)

I sent my application in today and Im so nervous about it.

I sent it my business card, bridal contract with a client, a photo of a job and a client referral, and the application and my drivers license. I hope I get it.


----------



## MissSilvestris (Jul 22, 2008)

Issue! I called Josh at MAC Pro and he told me it was alright to fax my app to him. Apparently he got it and sent it over to processing but when I call the number he gave me to check on it, they said that faxing isn't okay anymore. I'm confused but the guy I called at first said it's alright. Also, I faxed it in a week ago and they said it's still in processing. When should I call back?

Thanks girls! <3


----------



## Ciani (Jul 22, 2008)

.....


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 22, 2008)

i called today and they told me i was approved and the i should get my card in 2-3 wks i am so excited i cannt wait to go shopping.


----------



## Ciani (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_i called today and they told me i was approved and the i should get my card in 2-3 wks i am so excited i cannt wait to go shopping._

 
Gratz!


----------



## trammie (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Gratz! I know exactly how you feel! I placed my first order a few days ago with my card (even though it was just a small one till my birthday in 2 weeks lol) but it was awesome to be able to order so much more than normal! I just wish Michigan had a MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 
Michigan has a free standing store in Troy at Somerset mall =) I live close to there, and OMG i loveeee it. The MA's are very nice especially Sean Paul and Janice, so if you ever get a chance to go definately ask for one of them =)


----------



## Ciani (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Michigan has a free standing store in Troy at Somerset mall =) I live close to there, and OMG i loveeee it. The MA's are very nice especially Sean Paul and Janice, so if you ever get a chance to go definately ask for one of them =)_

 
I didn't know that since I only saw the Macy's ones on the search list!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 23, 2008)

(do you happen to know the address for it? still not seeing it on the list there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)[/quote]



2801 West Big Beaver
Troy, MI 48084
(248) 649-5700


hope this is the right one hope it helpshave fun.


----------



## bby112 (Jul 23, 2008)

I also called JOSH from the macpro membership department and he also told me to fax my application in and yet, no reply nothing yet.  I emailed him back asking for the status of my application and again, he didn't reply back or anything.  I hope everything is going smooth because he usually replies to my emails within a day but nothing yet and i emailed him 2 days ago.  =\


----------



## serendipityii (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_I didn't know that since I only saw the Macy's ones on the search list! omg thank you so much! Now to talk the fiance' into a road trip for my birthday next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





he's giving me about $300 to blow on makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


(do you happen to know the address for it? still not seeing it on the list there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
There's one in the Fairlane mall in Dearborn too.


----------



## trammie (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_(do you happen to know the address for it? still not seeing it on the list there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 


2801 West Big Beaver
Troy, MI 48084
(248) 649-5700


hope this is the right one hope it helpshave fun.[/quote]

Yep thats the right address! There's 2 parts to Somerset mall so you want to be on the same side as Fifth Saks, the MAC store is actually on the top level. I actually got an invite to an event on Aug. 12th that I cant make it to, but if you want to go, PM me and I'll send you instructions! =)


----------



## MissSilvestris (Jul 24, 2008)

Yay! I just called and the woman said my info wasn't in the system but she spoke to her supervisor and said that I was approved, my card will be charged Tuesday, and the card will arrive in two weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait!


----------



## mizzbeats (Jul 24, 2008)

will i be turned down for one if i'm under 18? i have tons of freelance under my belt/business cards/website - beautybylyn.com etcetc?


----------



## mizzbeats (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeats* 

 
_will i be turned down for one if i'm under 18? i have tons of freelance under my belt/business cards/website - beautybylyn.com etcetc?_

 
and i have a reference letter from my boss who runs beauty by lyn and a drivers license. i want to apply but i'm not sure because i'm under 18


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bby112* 

 
_I also called JOSH from the macpro membership department and he also told me to fax my application in and yet, no reply nothing yet. I emailed him back asking for the status of my application and again, he didn't reply back or anything. I hope everything is going smooth because he usually replies to my emails within a day but nothing yet and i emailed him 2 days ago. =\_

 
what is his email address? i want to apply in 2 weeks when i get my makeup certification and i heard mixed things... like its better to drop off the application at the pro store in nyc, then i heard its better to fax....i dont know what to do!!


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I *believe* its 500$/month and no more of 3 of one sku. In other words, you can't buy 4 mulch eyeshadows, or 5 NW20 foundations._

 
is that no more than 3 per purchase or no more than 3 in the year??


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VitaBellaMakeup* 

 
_is that no more than 3 per purchase or no more than 3 in the year??_

 
MAC Cosmetics | Privacy Policy

its actually four items, per purchase.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VitaBellaMakeup* 

 
_what is his email address? i want to apply in 2 weeks when i get my makeup certification and i heard mixed things... like its better to drop off the application at the pro store in nyc, then i heard its better to fax....i dont know what to do!!_

 

they want you to mail it in not fax it. thats what they told me. i mailed mine in.


----------



## ash10spro (Jul 29, 2008)

well, after wanting to apply for months,(or should i say a year) i think im going to get all my documents together and just do it. you ladies and gents have convinced me to finally apply, even though i had an application filled out and sitting on my desk since LAST august... lol i've been freelancing for a long time, and have the following that i want to send in:

photo ID
business card
letter of reccomendation 
blank contract


do you all think this is okay? or should i include anything else? help me out! lol =) thanks guys!


----------



## fafinette21 (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm getting all my stuff together to send in my application! so far i have my application, a resume, a blank bridal contract and i am waiting on my new business cards (which are way better than my homemade type ones lol). i called the number and the lady i spoke to said you can't fax anymore, definitely have to mail. so i'm going to xpress mail it, luckily it's just to toronto so it should be there in around 2 days. has anyone from the GTA mailed to toronto? if so, how long did it take for the charge to show up and how long until you received your card?


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 31, 2008)

i am so happy i just got my pro card in the mail, i have been stalking my mail man all wk and finally its here. just in time for the new collection. i cann't wait for the wkend to come.


----------



## eli33 (Aug 1, 2008)

I just got my PPID card!!!!! I got uused to the big discount when I worked for MAC...I really missed it. I got in three weeks! 
I sent one of my freelace contracts, two bs cards, and a copy of my old MAC staff card. 
Can't wait to use it.


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 1, 2008)

i wish i could get one too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i am not even close


----------



## Rubiez (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a quick question, this may be stupid and I read the first post on this thread but I don't get the pro's of a pro card part.
Can I use the pro card to order on maccosmetics.com and macpro.com?
Since I don't live anywhere near a MAC store/counter, I'd only be able to order online.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rubiez* 

 
_I have a quick question, this may be stupid and I read the first post on this thread but I don't get the pro's of a pro card part.
Can I use the pro card to order on maccosmetics.com and macpro.com?
Since I don't live anywhere near a MAC store/counter, I'd only be able to order online._

 


you can order from macpro.com you get free shipping over oders of 150.


----------



## MACForME (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rubiez* 

 
_I have a quick question, this may be stupid and I read the first post on this thread but I don't get the pro's of a pro card part.
Can I use the pro card to order on maccosmetics.com and macpro.com?
Since I don't live anywhere near a MAC store/counter, I'd only be able to order online._

 
Maccosmetics.com has the same shadows as MacPro.com BUT the Pro site has all the additional pro items. 

Pros- A nice discount depending on your profession.. MA's get 40% off. Which is nice when you have to keep up with the current trendy colors. Right now I have a professional client who needs to do a special look for her promo pics, I have to buy a few odd things that are pricey.

Cons- You can't use it on Holiday Collections or at any counters. So if you want Color Forms (the latest from Nords) you pay full price. But for me, thats ok, since those colors are pretty much available anyway.


----------



## Rubiez (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## ash10spro (Aug 3, 2008)

i know i already posted this, but i was hoping to get a little advice from all of you out there who have received your cards! thanks everyone for your help!!


well, after wanting to apply for months,(or should i say a year) i think im going to get all my documents together and just do it. you ladies and gents have convinced me to finally apply, even though i had an application filled out and sitting on my desk since LAST august... lol i've been freelancing for a long time, and have the following that i want to send in:

photo ID
business card
letter of reccomendation 
blank contract


do you all think this is okay? is it sufficient criteria or should i include anything else? help me out! lol =) thanks guys!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 3, 2008)

the letter od recommendation has to be from an employer i cannot be from a client they told me. so i sent in to contracts that had my clients info and a business card.


----------



## ash10spro (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_the letter od recommendation has to be from an employer i cannot be from a client they told me. so i sent in to contracts that had my clients info and a business card._

 
ok. i had a client write me one, but i guess i might not be able to use it then anyways.


----------



## ash10spro (Aug 3, 2008)

has anyone actually had a client write them a letter of reccommendation and be accepted for their card? i know there are a few ladies on here who sent letters from their clients in and have gotten their cards. please help ! thanks! =)


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 3, 2008)

ash I think you'll be fine submitting those docs.


----------



## bonitacyn (Aug 7, 2008)

hi,

i recently gotten my pro card!! YAY! i got a question. When using the pro card..does it have to be at a PRO store or can i got to a Freestanding store and i'll be able to purchase things there with the MAC Pro Card and I am assuming that the freestanding stores might not have the small colors as the Pro store. Secondly, am I allowed to use a gift card with my pro discount? I wasnt too sure and I dont want to feel embarassed if i couldnt.

thanks in advance!


----------



## MACForME (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bonitacyn* 

 
_hi,

i recently gotten my pro card!! YAY! i got a question. When using the pro card..does it have to be at a PRO store or can i got to a Freestanding store and i'll be able to purchase things there with the MAC Pro Card and I am assuming that the freestanding stores might not have the small colors as the Pro store. Secondly, am I allowed to use a gift card with my pro discount? I wasnt too sure and I dont want to feel embarassed if i couldnt.

thanks in advance!_

 
Congratulations! You can only use the PRO card at freestanding stores and Pro stores.. not counters! You also cannot use the discount on specialty releases, like the Holiday Collection.. which is crappy, but hey, i understand.. I've never used a gift card, but I don't see why you couldn't use it..


----------



## maclover765 (Aug 10, 2008)

0k I Have A Question
I Am G0ing To Send My App..
Im Sending
Business Card
Letter Of Reference From A Lady That Hired Me For A Quinceanera
And A Blank Bridal Contract Or Do I Hace To Send One Thats Filled Up Or Could I Send One That I Just Did Plus A Letter Saying That She Hired Me And Liked The Job
Also Whats The Limit Of Buying The Eyeshadow Palletes
Cause I Know That Theres A Limit Like 4 Of The Same Eyeshadow Or Anything Else For That Matter 
I Know S0 Many Questions..s0meone Please Help Me!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover765* 

 
_0k I Have A Question
I Am G0ing To Send My App..
Im Sending
Business Card
Letter Of Reference From A Lady That Hired Me For A Quinceanera
And A Blank Bridal Contract Or Do I Hace To Send One Thats Filled Up Or Could I Send One That I Just Did Plus A Letter Saying That She Hired Me And Liked The Job
Also Whats The Limit Of Buying The Eyeshadow Palletes
Cause I Know That Theres A Limit Like 4 Of The Same Eyeshadow Or Anything Else For That Matter 
I Know S0 Many Questions..s0meone Please Help Me!_

 
MAC Cosmetics | Privacy Policy


----------



## ash10spro (Aug 15, 2008)

well guys.... i APPLIED! lol finally i sent in all my stuff. lets hope i get accepted! *crosses fingers*


----------



## lynpink (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_well guys.... i APPLIED! lol finally i sent in all my stuff. lets hope i get accepted! *crosses fingers*_

 
Yay! I hope you get it!! 
I actually applied for it about a week and a half ago and completely forgot to include my client contract.  I contacted them and a rep emailed me back and told me to just resubmit everything thru fax.  And his response was:

Hi there,

We just got it, if the payment info clears, you should have a membership in 1-2 weeks.

Many thanks,

Josh
MAC PRO Membership Department


Now does that mean I was accepted...any thoughts??  TIA!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lynpink* 

 
_Yay! I hope you get it!! 
I actually applied for it about a week and a half ago and completely forgot to include my client contract. I contacted them and a rep emailed me back and told me to just resubmit everything thru fax. And his response was:

Hi there,

We just got it, if the payment info clears, you should have a membership in 1-2 weeks.

Many thanks,

Josh
MAC PRO Membership Department


Now does that mean I was accepted...any thoughts?? TIA!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it sure does, as long as your check clears that is.


----------



## lynpink (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it sure does, as long as your check clears that is._

 
Cool, thanks!!


----------



## ash10spro (Aug 15, 2008)

i thought we're not allowed to fax anymore? thats why i took my app to the post office and bought the fastest mailing option possible! lol


----------



## lynpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_i thought we're not allowed to fax anymore? thats why i took my app to the post office and bought the fastest mailing option possible! lol_

 
I guess it was circumstantial because I forgot one of the documents.  I also bought the fastest mail possible prior to the fax but that was a total waste...argh!


----------



## ash10spro (Aug 16, 2008)

yea, i think because you were missing something, they just let you fax it. its a bummer you wasted your money though =( but congratz on getting your card! i just hope i get mine!


----------



## ellabella220208 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_yea, i think because you were missing something, they just let you fax it. its a bummer you wasted your money though =( but congratz on getting your card! i just hope i get mine!_

 
what did you send?


----------



## sugarfreeandi (Aug 23, 2008)

I hate that this is my first post, but is anybody here from the UK and have a Pro Card (or is there anybody from overseas who've had a similar problem)?

Because I posted my things off for it (photocopy of my drivers licence, business card, letter from a client & a cheque) at the beginning of this week. I wasn't expecting to hear back off them for a while yet, but I received an invoice in the post this morning. It's for the £25, but it doesn't have any of my bank details on it, a membership number, nothing. It's just an A4 invoice with no letter attatched. I've no idea if everything has gone though, whether I was sucessful or not, if I'll be hearing from them again/receiving my card any time soon or anything.

Has anybody had this happen, is this how MAC processes applications? I've had a skim through this thread and I've not read anything similar. I'd have just thought that it'd have just been easier to post everything out all at one.

Thanks guys!

Edit: Just checked my bank and the money hasn't gone out, I'm assuming this is because it's a cheque though and they can't have had it much longer than a couple of days.


----------



## ellabella220208 (Aug 25, 2008)

hi, im in uk but i havent sent off my application yet, but it handy to know (as it pretty much all US here) i wasnt sure if i had enough to send, i got business card, reference letter from someone i did makeup for but thats all, i can get an invoice aswell, is this ok?? let me know if you got accepted. x


----------



## jhystle22 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys,

  Quick question, I'm starting doing freelance work, I really didn't have much of a professional training.. I just did my friend's makeup on her wedding and all the bridesmaid's. Do I need to get like a recommendation letter from my friend stating that I did their makeup, and do I need to send in pictures as well. As for the recommendation letter, do I need to have like professionally done, or just a regular letter stating they like what i did..  What is the best documents to sent to successfully get a pro card?  tia


----------



## MACForME (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jhystle22* 

 
_Hi guys,

  Quick question, I'm starting doing freelance work, I really didn't have much of a professional training.. I just did my friend's makeup on her wedding and all the bridesmaid's. Do I need to get like a recommendation letter from my friend stating that I did their makeup, and do I need to send in pictures as well. As for the recommendation letter, do I need to have like professionally done, or just a regular letter stating they like what i did..  What is the best documents to sent to successfully get a pro card?  tia_

 
MAC Pro's site is very specific on what they want with an application. When i sent in mine a few years back, I made sure to send in as many items off their "acceptable forms of proof" list as I could. As far as a letter goes, the application states a "professional letter of reference of employment". So i guess, if you have the client write a letter of reference it would be ok, I'd send pictures too, just to be safe. 

From what I've been told, by a friend who works at MAC, alot of people 'try' to get the pro card, so MAC is really scrutinizing all the applications..

http://www.macpro.com/pdfs/macpro_application_pro.pdf


----------



## lilt2487 (Aug 29, 2008)

.........


----------



## kreativexm (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilt2487* 

 
_Hey guys! I'm super excited I called MAC Pro today and my card was processed so i should be getting my MAC Pro card in two weeks!!! IM SO EXCITED!! haha i just wish it came sooner, but hey im not complaining! =]_

 

Awesome! How long ago did you send your app in? I sent mine two weeks ago and still haven't heard anything. =(


----------



## lilt2487 (Aug 29, 2008)

.........


----------



## ash10spro (Aug 30, 2008)

i sent mine in roughly 12 days ago, but waiting is just so hard! whats the number you can call to see if they are processing your card?


----------



## kreativexm (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_i sent mine in roughly 12 days ago, but waiting is just so hard! whats the number you can call to see if they are processing your card?_

 
When I emailed last week, this is what the lady emailed me back. If I don't hear anything by the end of this coming up week, I'm going to call and check the status, cuz I hate waiting too! LOL



_"Our suggestion is to contact our processing department directly at 1.877.553.5536 in a few weeks to see if your information has been keyed. We here at MAC PRO Administration receive updates weekly and the processing department would be able to let you know the most current status of your application."




_


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 1, 2008)

oh, ok cool! Thank you so much for your help =)


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugarfreeandi* 

 
_I hate that this is my first post, but is anybody here from the UK and have a Pro Card (or is there anybody from overseas who've had a similar problem)?

Because I posted my things off for it (photocopy of my drivers licence, business card, letter from a client & a cheque) at the beginning of this week. I wasn't expecting to hear back off them for a while yet, but I received an invoice in the post this morning. It's for the £25, but it doesn't have any of my bank details on it, a membership number, nothing. It's just an A4 invoice with no letter attatched. I've no idea if everything has gone though, whether I was sucessful or not, if I'll be hearing from them again/receiving my card any time soon or anything.

Has anybody had this happen, is this how MAC processes applications? I've had a skim through this thread and I've not read anything similar. I'd have just thought that it'd have just been easier to post everything out all at one.

Thanks guys!

Edit: Just checked my bank and the money hasn't gone out, I'm assuming this is because it's a cheque though and they can't have had it much longer than a couple of days._

 
Hi, i got my card about a week or two after the invoice came. so you should receive it pretty soon. Hope that helps


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm copying this post that I wrote in another pro card thread. I didn't know there were two!

I just wanted to share that a few weeks ago I mailed my application for a PRO card. I'm a freelance mua. I do special events here in Chicago and also in Mexico. I sent in my business card, letter of recommendation from a client, resume, and bridal contract. I have been calling every week to check on the status of my app and yesterday I was told that it hasn't even been processed yet! It's going to be 4 weeks this Saturday that I sent it and the lady I spoke to said it shouldn't take so long for it to be on their system. I told her what I sent and she said that they might be verifying things because they're not accepting resumes from mua anymore. She said they take resumes and headshots only for actresses and models. Also, the letter of recommendation should be from an employer, not from a client. She said that the business card and bridal contract should be enough.

However, I'm afraid that they might not accept my business card because I made it at home. I've never had the need to actually order business cards at the printer's because I get all my clients by word-of-mouth. Plus it doesn't make sense to have any cards done if I'm working back and forth from here and Mexico. 

I do have a letter from an employer but I didn't send it in with my app because my former boss took forever to type it up for me so I just sent in the one I had from a client. I'm hoping that I do get approved but if I don't, I wonder if I can re-apply. I have the letter from my previous employer and I'll finally order some business cards. If I don't get approved, I know it'll be my fault because I filled out the app and gathered the proofs without really thinking. For some reason, I thought I would get approved with no problem. 

I'm just stressed because I was hired to do makeup for a folkloric dance group and I need to buy so many different foundations and bright shadows. I was hoping that I would have the card by this month and the group's performances begin next month.


----------



## f!erce (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz2286* 

 
_I'm copying this post that I wrote in another pro card thread. I didn't know there were two!

I just wanted to share that a few weeks ago I mailed my application for a PRO card. I'm a freelance mua. I do special events here in Chicago and also in Mexico. I sent in my business card, letter of recommendation from a client, resume, and bridal contract. I have been calling every week to check on the status of my app and yesterday I was told that it hasn't even been processed yet! It's going to be 4 weeks this Saturday that I sent it and the lady I spoke to said it shouldn't take so long for it to be on their system. I told her what I sent and she said that they might be verifying things because they're not accepting resumes from mua anymore. She said they take resumes and headshots only for actresses and models. Also, the letter of recommendation should be from an employer, not from a client. She said that the business card and bridal contract should be enough.

However, I'm afraid that they might not accept my business card because I made it at home. I've never had the need to actually order business cards at the printer's because I get all my clients by word-of-mouth. Plus it doesn't make sense to have any cards done if I'm working back and forth from here and Mexico. 

I do have a letter from an employer but I didn't send it in with my app because my former boss took forever to type it up for me so I just sent in the one I had from a client. I'm hoping that I do get approved but if I don't, I wonder if I can re-apply. I have the letter from my previous employer and I'll finally order some business cards. If I don't get approved, I know it'll be my fault because I filled out the app and gathered the proofs without really thinking. For some reason, I thought I would get approved with no problem. 

I'm just stressed because I was hired to do makeup for a folkloric dance group and I need to buy so many different foundations and bright shadows. I was hoping that I would have the card by this month and the group's performances begin next month._

 
You are not alone in your stress or your frustration (if you want to call it that)  I too have been involved in this never ending saga.  I almost feel bad about sharing cause I do so love MAC however come on now, something has got to give, mind you this is going on month three...My tale begins with me sending my info in (business card, recommendation letter, resume, call sheet from a movie I am working on, event contract, ID, app), sent it in, didnt hear anything, so I call to check.  Oh we are sorry that mustve been the week when we were having trouble receiving info and had no way of contacting applicants or some mess I was told.  Please send it in again.  Ok, I am a little taken aback because what do you mean you cant find my info?  Especially when it includes personal info such as a copy of my license as well as my credit card info, surely you must have a better system for storing information and/or receiving said info.  But because I am among the legion of folks who just *have* to have MAC, I send it in again, give it about two weeks and call to check again, and they say ok it should be in the system by now but we dont have any record of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Call Processing and see if they have it - ok fine so I call.  Processing doesnt have it either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What in the hell is going on?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So the very nice lady in processing says fax it directly to me, once we receive your packet from corporate we will destroy it so as not to have your info everywhere, great thanks...meanwhile back at the ranch its been yet another two weeks since I did that (almost into month three) and I STILL havent heard anything.  What gives?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In addition EVERY other discount that I have took NO time at all.  Send the info and get a response back in no more than a few days, some even responded back as quickly as within an hour of receiving info via fax or email.  *sigh*


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 5, 2008)

So sorry you ladies are having problems! In the future though do everything via email... no more phone calls. That way you have proof of everything. You need to email MAC Pro membership and explain all of this. I only sent in a resume (used to work Fashion Fair counter, briefly @ Ulta & a beauty salon) & a bridal contract from last year. Sent it in by fax only waited a couple days... Called was told it may take 4 weeks but the moment I emailed them I was charged immediately.


----------



## f!erce (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_So sorry you ladies are having problems! In the future though do everything via email... no more phone calls. That way you have proof of everything. You need to email MAC Pro membership and explain all of this. I only sent in a resume (used to work Fashion Fair counter, briefly @ Ulta & a beauty salon) & a bridal contract from last year. Sent it in by fax only waited a couple days... Called was told it may take 4 weeks but the moment I emailed them I was charged immediately._

 
Oh I did email them, the first time I was having issues and I have yet to receive a reply.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 5, 2008)

Try emailing them directly from your email: [email protected] not thru the website.


----------



## f!erce (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Try emailing them directly from your email: [email protected] not thru the website._

 
I emailed it directly from my personal email and they still didnt reply, but no worries.  All this talk about it again this morning made me call to check yet one more time and FINALLY, lo and behold Im in the system and it was mailed out on the 2nd so it should arrive any day now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  See just as soon as disappointment sets in it gets replaced with happiness as if I was never upset with them.  LOL  So sad...Thanks for reading and thanks for the info ExquizitDiva!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynpink (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f!erce* 

 
_I emailed it directly from my personal email and they still didnt reply, but no worries.  All this talk about it again this morning made me call to check yet one more time and FINALLY, lo and behold Im in the system and it was mailed out on the 2nd so it should arrive any day now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  See just as soon as disappointment sets in it gets replaced with happiness as if I was never upset with them.  LOL  So sad...Thanks for reading and thanks for the info ExquizitDiva! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats...glad things worked out!!  My visa was actually charged on the 27th but the wait for the actual card is just brutal!!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lynpink* 

 
_Congrats...glad things worked out!!  My visa was actually charged on the 27th but the wait for the actual card is just brutal!!_

 
lyn you can email them and they will send you the number via email... that way you can begin shopping right away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you use the email you put on the app. I was shopping the day after my card was charged.


----------



## lynpink (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_lyn you can email them and they will send you the number via email... that way you can begin shopping right away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you use the email you put on the app. I was shopping the day after my card was charged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooooh, thanks for the heads up!!  I will contact them ASAP


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Sep 6, 2008)

those of you sending your applications in from the USA, how are you sending them to toronto? priority international mail? first class international mail?
how long does it usually take from CA for mail to be delivered to the processing center?


----------



## lynpink (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_those of you sending your applications in from the USA, how are you sending them to toronto? priority international mail? first class international mail?
how long does it usually take from CA for mail to be delivered to the processing center?_

 
I sent mine in through Priority Flat Rate envelope (the envelope is for both International and Domestic).  Unfortunately that service doesn't have tracking but I believe it took less than a week from San Diego to Toronto.  HTH!


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 7, 2008)

im going to email MAC Pro today.. i feel like ive been waiting forever. Somethings got to give.. lol thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## f!erce (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_im going to email MAC Pro today.. i feel like ive been waiting forever. Somethings got to give.. lol thanks everyone for the help!_

 
let us know if you get a reply!  Part of me wants to take the advice and email for the number before the card arrives but the other part is sick of the pressure!!!!


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 7, 2008)

ill make sure to let you guys know! I emailed them earlier, now all im waiting for is a reply. =)


----------



## christinatron (Sep 7, 2008)

I mailed in my application last Friday from Colorado. I hate waiting, I'm so impatient! lol I sent a business card and a copy of a contract with a client. Do you guys think that will be good enough to get approved?


----------



## kariii (Sep 8, 2008)

woo hoo! I sent a bridal contract I have for a wedding in two weeks; a letter of recommendation from a client I did a wedding for this summer and my business card of course along with the app! Wish me luck!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lynpink* 

 
_I sent mine in through Priority Flat Rate envelope (the envelope is for both International and Domestic). Unfortunately that service doesn't have tracking but I believe it took less than a week from San Diego to Toronto. HTH!_

 
Thanks, about how long after they recieve your application do they "begin" to process it?

thanks


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fierce, congrats on getting approved!

I'm going to call and email them tomorrow to see what's going on. Yesterday was 4 weeks that I sent my app so that's more than enough time for it to be processed. Wish me luck ladies!!!


----------



## christinatron (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz2286* 

 
_Fierce, congrats on getting approved!

I'm going to call and email them tomorrow to see what's going on. Yesterday was 4 weeks that I sent my app so that's more than enough time for it to be processed. Wish me luck ladies!!!_

 
Oh my gosh 4 weeks??? That's so long! It's only been a week for me and I'm so impatient already haha. I hope you find out what's going on!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 8, 2008)

ARGHHH! Im having such a bad time applying.

I am working as a model so I ticked that box, and I called up today and the advice they gave me was Pants.

I am sending in a biusness card, a copy of my driving liscense, and probally a list of websites I am on (My modeling agencies). As im back in the UK and do not have many references over here to write me a letter. Will that work?


----------



## lynpink (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_Thanks, about how long after they recieve your application do they "begin" to process it?

thanks_

 
My situation was a bit messy, so they allowed me to fax over my information.  I'm not too sure how or when the processing actually starts but I can tell you that once I faxed over my info, it took exactly 2 weeks for them to charge my BF's Visa card and 6 days afterward to actually receive the card.  Hope this helps!!

I just want to thank everyone for their helpful posts, I finally received my Pro card this past Saturday and made two big purchases already....eeeek!


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 8, 2008)

I called today to check on my application. I was told that I was APPROVED!!!! They're going to make my card and mail it to me so I should get in 2-3 weeks she said. Hopefully I get it sooner! 

I'm so relieved. I was dreading the possibility of being denied and then having to go through the whole process of reapplying. Luckily, it all worked out and even if I get it in 3 weeks, I'll still have enough time to buy what I need for the group's performances. 

Thanks for your advice ladies. I will let you know when I receive it.


----------



## f!erce (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz2286* 

 
_I called today to check on my application. I was told that I was APPROVED!!!! They're going to make my card and mail it to me so I should get in 2-3 weeks she said. Hopefully I get it sooner! 

I'm so relieved. I was dreading the possibility of being denied and then having to go through the whole process of reapplying. Luckily, it all worked out and even if I get it in 3 weeks, I'll still have enough time to buy what I need for the group's performances. 

Thanks for your advice ladies. I will let you know when I receive it._

 
YAY!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now comes the wait for the card  LOL  i emailed, as suggested, for the number, but still no reply.  Wonder if I should call and ask for it - you think they would give it to me?  Probably not huh?


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've read on here about several ladies who have called to get the number. I didn't ask for it when I called yesterday because I prefer to make my purchases in the stores. It's never the same MAC experience when you shop online.


----------



## christinatron (Sep 12, 2008)

I emailed them about my application and they said to call the processing department next Tuesday to see if I have been keyed into the system. I'm so nervous lol. I hope I get approved!


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 12, 2008)

i sent my information in a month ago, and i havent heard anything.  So i called the processing department, and they said my information hasn't been keyed at all. So i guess im going to have to try back next week to find out anything.  I just hope i was approved, and they didnt misplace any of my documents =/ if not, i was told that i should resend.


----------



## lynpink (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_i sent my information in a month ago, and i havent heard anything.  So i called the processing department, and they said my information hasn't been keyed at all. So i guess im going to have to try back next week to find out anything.  I just hope i was approved, and they didnt misplace any of my documents =/ if not, i was told that i should resend._

 
I can't believe they still haven't received your app!!  I say you ask if you can fax it like I did (the process is sooooo much faster!).  That way, you don't have to wait another month!


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 13, 2008)

i sure hope i can fax it! I'm going to wait a week more and see if it turns up then. if not, i'll call and ask about faxing =) thanks for the help!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Sep 14, 2008)

Can you use a gift card for a macpro.com order? There wasn't a space for it, but I just wanted to make sure.

I emailed CS, but since it is the weekend I'm thinking the response will take a while.

Thanks!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 15, 2008)

I faxed in my renewal info for my student card 2 Fridays ago, was charged that fallowing Monday & my card came in the mail today! I thought that was quick!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

Lucky you Allison!  Enjoy your pro card!


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 15, 2008)

I got my Pro card today!!! I am so excited that I think I might go ahead and use it tomorrow. There's so much stuff I have to buy...Finally after more than 5 weeks I got it!


----------



## f!erce (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz2286* 

 
_I got my Pro card today!!! I am so excited that I think I might go ahead and use it tomorrow. There's so much stuff I have to buy...Finally after more than 5 weeks I got it!_

 
OMG are you serious?????  Do you know I STILL havent gotten mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They were even supposed to call in my info to a store near me so I could have the items I needed on set with me Saturday...yeah that didnt happen either.


----------



## christinatron (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay so I just called to check on the status of my application and they the guy on the phone said they didn't have me keyed in. He asked me what I mailed in and I said a copy of my ID, a business card, and a client contract. Then he said that I probably wasn't approved because of the contract. WHAT? There have been other people who have sent in a contract and got approved right? I don't get it.


----------



## f!erce (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinatron* 

 
_Okay so I just called to check on the status of my application and they the guy on the phone said they didn't have me keyed in. He asked me what I mailed in and I said a copy of my ID, a business card, and a client contract. Then he said that I probably wasn't approved because of the contract. WHAT? There have been other people who have sent in a contract and got approved right? I don't get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
See thats why I sent in any and everything I could cause I had a feeling they were starting to crack down cause if you think about it, anyone can make up a document and try to pass it off as authentic.  I had to ask the producers of the film Im working on to sign a letter just so I could be certain I wouldnt have to do the process all over again and you see I still havent received my info even though I was told I would.  Oh well, been using MUFE products and theyve been doing the trick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In any event I hope he was just assuming your info wasnt accepted so still hold out hope - Good Luck!


----------



## christinatron (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f!erce* 

 
_See thats why I sent in any and everything I could cause I had a feeling they were starting to crack down cause if you think about it, anyone can make up a document and try to pass it off as authentic.  I had to ask the producers of the film Im working on to sign a letter just so I could be certain I wouldnt have to do the process all over again and you see I still havent received my info even though I was told I would.  Oh well, been using MUFE products and theyve been doing the trick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In any event I hope he was just assuming your info wasnt accepted so still hold out hope - Good Luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you are right and he's wrong haha! I also sent in a couple pictures of makeup that I have done on clients but I don't know if they count. I just wanted to send in everything I could just to be cautious. I emailed Mac Pro with my situation so hopefully I will get a response soon!

I can't believe you are still waiting on your card! I hope you get yours soon, seems like you've been waiting forever!


----------



## f!erce (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinatron* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you are right and he's wrong haha! I also sent in a couple pictures of makeup that I have done on clients but I don't know if they count. I just wanted to send in everything I could just to be cautious. I emailed Mac Pro with my situation so hopefully I will get a response soon!

I can't believe you are still waiting on your card! I hope you get yours soon, seems like you've been waiting forever!_

 
You are welcome and thanks to you too!  Yeah it does seem like forever, at least to me.  LOL


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f!erce* 

 
_OMG are you serious?????  Do you know I STILL havent gotten mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They were even supposed to call in my info to a store near me so I could have the items I needed on set with me Saturday...yeah that didnt happen either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Wow, that sucks! How long has it been that you sent in your app? You should call them again so that they can call the store. Have they emailed you your card number? They emailed me my number yesterday and when I came home, my card was in the mailbox. Be patient, that's pretty much what it takes in cases like this. You can't control how they do things.

I went to the MAC store by my school and I got tons of stuff! I got a dozen e/s, several blushes, lipstick, lipgloss, and a few foundations. I feel like getting everything but I figure that if I get everything I need right now, I'll run out of reasons to go to MAC really fast! Lol


----------



## ellabella220208 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeahhhhhhhh!!!! aaaaaa!!!  i got an invoice through today from mac in less than a week after i applied, so i think i have been accepted!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  there have been a couple people on here who got invoices and just wondered if the account number or customer order number was my membership number or will i have to wait until my card comes to get this??  i cant wait, hope it comes soon as im going to be near  a mac store  next week!!  oh, can you use your discount in a normal mac store??  thanks people!


----------



## f!erce (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz2286* 

 
_Wow, that sucks! How long has it been that you sent in your app? You should call them again so that they can call the store. Have they emailed you your card number? They emailed me my number yesterday and when I came home, my card was in the mailbox. Be patient, that's pretty much what it takes in cases like this. You can't control how they do things.

I went to the MAC store by my school and I got tons of stuff! I got a dozen e/s, several blushes, lipstick, lipgloss, and a few foundations. I feel like getting everything but I figure that if I get everything I need right now, I'll run out of reasons to go to MAC really fast! Lol_

 
so long that I dont remember when I first started this process.  LOL  I did actually call them again and was told that I am keyed in and it was mailed out...although thats what they told me before so who knows.  Im over it now.  Like you said I cant control it so no need to stress over it anymore.  We are halfway done shooting now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE:My card was in the mail when I got home this evening!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f!erce* 

 
_so long that I dont remember when I first started this process.  LOL  I did actually call them again and was told that I am keyed in and it was mailed out...although thats what they told me before so who knows.  Im over it now.  Like you said I cant control it so no need to stress over it anymore.  We are halfway done shooting now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE:My card was in the mail when I got home this evening!!! YAY!!!!!_

 
About time!!! Lol. Glad you got it. Now have fun shopping!


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 19, 2008)

so we can't send in any contracts made with clients? thats what i sent in, and i haven't gotten anything back... I just called too and they said that their system is down right now.  Its been a month officially as of 2 days ago, and i didn't think it took that long. do you think my stuff got lost/ not accepted?!?!  =(


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_so we can't send in any contracts made with clients? thats what i sent in, and i haven't gotten anything back... I just called too and they said that their system is down right now.  Its been a month officially as of 2 days ago, and i didn't think it took that long. do you think my stuff got lost/ not accepted?!?!  =(_

 
If their system is down then I would give them more time to process it. It took more than 5 weeks for them to process my app, approve it, and mail my card. 

As far as what they're accepting, I think anyone who applies should send as much proofs as they can. They told me that they don't accept letters of recommendations from clients, no resumes unless you're a model or actress, and contracts are subject to supervisor verification. I sent a bridal contract, business card, letter of recommendation from client, and resume. I guess that they accepted me because of my business card and bridal contract.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

i just applied for my pro card ,and literally gave everything i had 
(i applied as a performer since i have played in movies etc ,and my freelance make up work isnt known enough yet)
the girl in the store emmediatly gave me my discounts etc, because there would be no way i wouldnt get the card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lols
BUT here is the thing , i live in Belgium , Belgium has NO PRO STORE !! 
how the **** am i going to get my pro stuff with my pro discount if there isnt a pro store in the entire country *pouts* ?
and the webite only ships to Canada and the US....


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittiegothgirl* 

 
_i just applied for my pro card ,and literally gave everything i had 
(i applied as a performer since i have played in movies etc ,and my freelance make up work isnt known enough yet)
the girl in the store emmediatly gave me my discounts etc, because there would be no way i wouldnt get the card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lols
BUT here is the thing , i live in Belgium , Belgium has NO PRO STORE !! 
how the **** am i going to get my pro stuff with my pro discount if there isnt a pro store in the entire country *pouts* ?
and the webite only ships to Canada and the US...._

 
you can also get the discount at freestanding stores and thru the customer service #.  it doesn't have to be just at pro stores.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you can also get the discount at freestanding stores and thru the customer service #. it doesn't have to be just at pro stores._

 
i know, i got a discount in my regular mac store already,.. but they are not a pro store... so they dont sell pro products.. soo my question actually is, how am i to get pro stuff (with my discount) ,when there is no pro store in the country ,and the website wont ship to me ...


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittiegothgirl* 

 
_i know, i got a discount in my regular mac store already,.. but they are not a pro store... so they dont sell pro products.. soo my question actually is, how am i to get pro stuff (with my discount) ,when there is no pro store in the country ,and the website wont ship to me ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
call the customer service number in your country.  i'm sure they'll have a way to get it to you.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_call the customer service number in your country. i'm sure they'll have a way to get it to you._

 

i'll ask the mac store for the number ,thank you


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_so we can't send in any contracts made with clients? thats what i sent in, and i haven't gotten anything back... I just called too and they said that their system is down right now. Its been a month officially as of 2 days ago, and i didn't think it took that long. do you think my stuff got lost/ not accepted?!?! =(_

 

lost? what do you mean? does it show delivered? or do you mean you think it may have gotten lost after they recieved your application?

I sent in:

bridal contract
bussiness card
letter of interest
1 letter of rec from client
1 letter of rec from previous employer
20 photos of my work


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittiegothgirl* 

 
_i know, i got a discount in my regular mac store already,.. but they are not a pro store... so they dont sell pro products.. soo my question actually is, how am i to get pro stuff (with my discount) ,when there is no pro store in the country ,and the website wont ship to me ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you can go to the pro store they should have you in their system and give you the discount with you ID,


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Sep 26, 2008)

i had such a hard time getting this card. I gave in my application at the Pro store in NYC. Over a month later, I still wasnt in the system. When I called I spoke with a few representatives and they said after a month, I should be in the system so they told me to call the Pro store and see if my application was mailed in cause some MAC stores hold them and only send them like once or twice a month. I called the Pro store and they confirmed that they did in fact mail it out. So I called the Pro # again and they had me wait til that next Friday to check back. I did check back and again still wasnt in the system. They told me my application was lost. They then told me to fax it in and call back a few hours later. They told me I was approved and less than a week later, I had my card. I just got it in the mail on Wednesday (the charge on my credit card was posted on 9/19)! BTW, I was told they only process cards on a Monday and they mail them on Tuesday from NYC, so thats why I got it so fast on that Wednesday =)


----------



## christinatron (Sep 27, 2008)

Well it's been 4 weeks since I sent in my application and I'm still not in the system! I have not received a letter in the mail saying I was not approved so I don't know why it's taking so long! This is so frustrating!


----------



## kariii (Sep 27, 2008)

sooo when the charge comes out, it means you're approved?!?! I sent my app in the mail on 9/7 and the charge just came out today (9/25). I hope i get it soon


----------



## macaholic13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, so I read this whole post yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm still going to try to see if I can fax it in, It not snail mail here I come..  Like alot of people on here, I want to do what you guys think..

I'll be sending in.

ID
App
Business Card
Letter from a Bridal Shop who hired me to do the make up for one of the   leading Bridal shows.
And
   Blank contract.

What do you guys think??  Do I even stand a chance?? I sure hope so.. 
Thanks Ladies


----------



## lynpink (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_sooo when the charge comes out, it means you're approved?!?! I sent my app in the mail on 9/7 and the charge just came out today (9/25). I hope i get it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure does!  It took approx. 2 weeks to receive the actual card after I was charged.  I live in SoCal =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic13* 

 
_Ok, so I read this whole post yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still going to try to see if I can fax it in, It not snail mail here I come..  Like alot of people on here, I want to do what you guys think..

I'll be sending in.

ID
App
Business Card
Letter from a Bridal Shop who hired me to do the make up for one of the   leading Bridal shows.
And
   Blank contract.

What do you guys think??  Do I even stand a chance?? I sure hope so.. 
Thanks Ladies_

 
That definitely should be enough.  I just faxed in my App, Bcard & a blank contract and was approved so I think you're good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you're still in doubt, you can definitely contact MAC and ask.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 28, 2008)

So, ok I have a stupid question.  Should the contract be blank or filled out with the client's personal info blacked out?


----------



## christinatron (Oct 4, 2008)

I got my card in the mail today guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My husband handed me the mail and was like "Don't get too excited now" and of course I saw it and was sooooo happy! I'm so excited to go shopping now! lol


----------



## bebe_tc (Oct 5, 2008)

*Concern about MacPro Membership!!!*

Hello everyone i was wondering about the macpro membership, how hard is to get the card and if anyone here have one, I was wondering also about the professional identification that they require to approve me, because I just got my diploma but I was actually thinking about what else I can give them so they can approve me, I have business cards does that help any advise help help!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:???


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Concern about MacPro Membership!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebe_tc* 

 
_Hello everyone i was wondering about the macpro membership, how hard is to get the card and if anyone here have one, I was wondering also about the professional identification that they require to approve me, because I just got my diploma but I was actually thinking about what else I can give them so they can approve me, I have business cards does that help any advise help help!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:???_

 
http://www.macpro.com/pdfs/macpro_application_pro.pdf


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Oct 6, 2008)

for those of you who sent your applications from California, which method did you use? priority mail? how long did it take for it to show delivered on the USPS site?


----------



## manthanoelle (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_for those of you who sent your applications from California, which method did you use? priority mail? how long did it take for it to show delivered on the USPS site?_

 

This is a bit OT, but the USPS website does not update their tracking very well.


They claim it's updated nightly, but every package I had sent out through USPS, mayyyybe showed one or two stops that the package made. And it would take days for it to show up, not nightly like it says it would. Most of the time they don't show it as delivered. Your best bet it to call USPS customer service hotline and ask them. That's usually been much more helpful for me when working with them.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Oct 8, 2008)

^ thanks!

I was charged the $35 today from MAC...so you know what that means!!! Im a pro card holder! woohoo!!

FINALLY, I can get my freakin card!

again, I sent in:

bridal contract
bussiness card
letter of interest
1 letter of rec from client
1 letter of rec from previous employer
20 photos of my work


----------



## christinatron (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_So, ok I have a stupid question.  Should the contract be blank or filled out with the client's personal info blacked out?_

 
I think it's okay to send a blank contract. I sent one in that was filled out but just blacked out some things.


----------



## carandru (Oct 10, 2008)

Man, why does it take so long to get in the system? It's be a little over 4 weeks and I'm still not in, sigh.  Lol, I'm not in a rush to get the card (ok, maybe a little, he he) but I would definitely like to know if you have my application. I would like to know that some random person  doesn't have  my private info, cc #, and a copy of my driver's license.


----------



## MACForME (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Concern about MacPro Membership!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebe_tc* 

 
_Hello everyone i was wondering about the macpro membership, how hard is to get the card and if anyone here have one, I was wondering also about the professional identification that they require to approve me, because I just got my diploma but I was actually thinking about what else I can give them so they can approve me, I have business cards does that help any advise help help!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:???_

 
Hi Bebe..

Your best bet, it to check out the MACPRO application and follow their directions to the letter. They are specific about what they require. I *believe* they ask you for two items off the list. I sent in as many items on that list as I had. Just so they knew, I wasn't "faking". One of my friends works for MAC and she told me (don't know if this is true everywhere) that some people come into the store and present really poor "computer made" items to try to get that card.. Imagine that! I personally think thats a crappy thing to do. But, people apparently will try anything..


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Oct 14, 2008)

^ I AGREE. I have heard of people using crappy quality bussiness cards that they made at home, MAC definitely needs to stick their ground and make sure the right people are getting the cards.


Also, does anyone have an email of a rep in the pro dept who will give me my acct # via email? my card is taking forever and a year to come in the mail and I have not gotten my MAC intro email yet. But, they told me the card was sent last week!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 14, 2008)

You can just email thru the MAC Pro website. Make sure to use the email address you put on the app. I gave my name, address, email, and last 4 of the credit card used for the fee.


----------



## carandru (Oct 15, 2008)

5 weeks and still not in the system.  What is going on? Can I get some notification of something?  Even if I was denied, I would like to know that you have my packet....

Come on, come on, come on.... I was hoping to get my halloween supplies w/ the discount.  O well, I may have to use my macy's employee discount instead.


----------



## doll.face (Oct 15, 2008)

I am thinking of attending the Lia Schorr basic makeup application class to better my skills. I do freelance work every now and then and am now looking to make it a full time career.

Would my Lia Schorr Institute of Cosmetic Skincare Training, Inc., Certificate and my business card (done by a pro, not at home) be enough? I can include a few reference letters from my previous clients that can be contacted. I'm just afraid this won't be enough and I certainly don't want to be rejected!

I've never really taken any photos of my work as I always just considered it something fun, you know? It wasn't up until a few months ago when I realized I'd love to take this to the next level. The only photos I really have are photos of the person at their event. I don't think sending those in would help. For example, I did makeup for a girls sweet 16 and junior prom. I have some photos from that but it also doesn't clearly show her makeup.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Hemons (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if the spending limitations listed on the first page of this thread are still current? Looks like  they were posted on this thread in 2005. I just received my PRO card today (Yipee!!!) and nothing came with it explaining the spending limitations. I also couldn't find anything about them on the PRO website. Does any one know? Thanks.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hemons* 

 
_Does anyone know if the spending limitations listed on the first page of this thread are still current? Looks like they were posted on this thread in 2005. I just received my PRO card today (Yipee!!!) and nothing came with it explaining the spending limitations. I also couldn't find anything about them on the PRO website. Does any one know? Thanks.






_

 
MAC Cosmetics | Privacy Policy


----------



## Hemons (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks ernie1881. I guess I wasn't so good at navigating the PRO website yet.  I appreciate your help. I think the spending limitations are pretty generous actually.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## macmeup (Oct 19, 2008)

can you buy with mac gift card on mac pro site?? or pro store ?? do they charge you tax when you use mac gift card ??


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmeup* 

 
_can you buy with mac gift card on mac pro site?? or pro store ?? do they charge you tax when you use mac gift card ??_

 
MAC PRO | Customer Service

yes, tax applies.


----------



## Hemons (Oct 20, 2008)

I've read on this thread that the PRO discount does not apply to Holiday sets. Since they come out this week (and I just got my PRO card) I was wondering if that is still the case. Thanks!


----------



## MACForME (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hemons* 

 
_I've read on this thread that the PRO discount does not apply to Holiday sets. Since they come out this week (and I just got my PRO card) I was wondering if that is still the case. Thanks!_

 
I was able to use it on Red She Said, but *NOT* on Manish. If you go on the PRO site, there is a glaring banner on the MANISH collection that says "The M·A·C PRO Discount is not available with this collection"

Last year, the official "holiday collection" was also included in this "The M·A·C PRO Discount is not available with this collection". So, i do expect the same thing again.


----------



## Hemons (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I was able to use it on Red She Said, but *NOT* on Manish. If you go on the PRO site, there is a glaring banner on the MANISH collection that says "The M·A·C PRO Discount is not available with this collection"

Last year, the official "holiday collection" was also included in this "The M·A·C PRO Discount is not available with this collection". So, i do expect the same thing again._

 

Thanks for the info. I figured as much. It's probably due to all of the fancy packaging...they have to make their money back somehow.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hemons* 

 
_I've read on this thread that the PRO discount does not apply to Holiday sets. Since they come out this week (and I just got my PRO card) I was wondering if that is still the case. Thanks!_

 
still the case.


----------



## smilecusiluvu (Oct 23, 2008)

ok so Im planning to apply for a card but Im working for my cousin's nail and spa salon as a mua but the thing is I can write it on my resume and get her to write my a referral but the business card does not have my name on it and it doesnt say anything about make up serive just nail and spa service that my cousin does. when she open the store I didn't plan to work there but now it seems like a good idea now and i didnt bother making my own bus card so im just using her store card. So the question is do you think I will be able to get it??? pluse I'm working at dillards as a makeup/skin consultant but the thing is I just started a couple of weeks back so I dont think my boss from dillards is going to write me a referral but im including this in the resume too.  

Im sending in 

business card without my name on it or make up service
resume
client/boss referral
client contract

So do you guys think i'll be able to get it????


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilecusiluvu* 

 
_ok so Im planning to apply for a card but Im working for my cousin's nail and spa salon as a mua but the thing is I can write it on my resume and get her to write my a referral but the business card does not have my name on it and it doesnt say anything about make up serive just nail and spa service that my cousin does. when she open the store I didn't plan to work there but now it seems like a good idea now and i didnt bother making my own bus card so im just using her store card. So the question is do you think I will be able to get it??? pluse I'm working at dillards as a makeup/skin consultant but the thing is I just started a couple of weeks back so I dont think my boss from dillards is going to write me a referral but im including this in the resume too. 

Im sending in 

business card without my name on it or make up service
resume
client/boss referral
client contract

So do you guys think i'll be able to get it????_

 
based on what you're sending, i'm gonna sa no. 

your business card MUST have your name and specific job title.  and a resume isn't one of the accepted forms of documentation (except if you're a model and it must also include a head shot).

just my two cents.


----------



## smilecusiluvu (Oct 23, 2008)

So what should I do... go make my own bus card? and what else should i change about the things that I'm sending in?? Like everyone else I really want the card! haha Someone help me!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Oct 23, 2008)

^DONT make your own bussiness card.

If you are a makeup artist at Dillars then you should include that in your documents. speak with your manager at dillards and explain to her that you want to apply for a mac pro card and that you would appeciate her writting something to confirm this. Based on the info you said above, working at a nail salon for someone else and having no solid documents, its more then likely you would not get approved.


----------



## smilecusiluvu (Oct 24, 2008)

so i cant even get my previous clients to write my referal and send in the pictures?? well the thing is im really unhappy at dillards and i want to quit haha so i dont think she will write me one.. and ps.. dont work at dillards haha 

Now im just sad i dont know what to do  i might not get one after all =(


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Oct 24, 2008)

^ so you dont even work at Dillards? ugh ok.

You wont get one with nothing to send in. I mean if you are at a NAIL SALON then you need to send in a license that shows what you are licensed in ie. nail tech or whatever. They dont take referals as sufficient proof and you cant send in pictures, how do they know they are your work?? kwim?? You cant just think you are entitled to one because you WANT it.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 24, 2008)

^ True. You have to have proper proof of profession. Doing makeup for a few friends on the side is not a profession or even deserves a discount. Come on guys, its for people who make a living (pays bills, buys food, and rent) off of just doing makeup. If you're just starting, their is a 20% for students. If you aren't going to go the school route, just pay your dues, and get a tearsheet, call sheet or comp card. Resumes and referals are not accepted.

If you do nails you can get a 30% sending in proper documentation.


----------



## carandru (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilecusiluvu* 

 
_ok so Im planning to apply for a card but Im working for my cousin's nail and spa salon as a mua but the thing is I can write it on my resume and get her to write my a referral but the business card does not have my name on it and it doesnt say anything about make up serive just nail and spa service that my cousin does. when she open the store I didn't plan to work there but now it seems like a good idea now and i didnt bother making my own bus card so im just using her store card. So the question is do you think I will be able to get it??? pluse I'm working at dillards as a makeup/skin consultant but the thing is I just started a couple of weeks back so I dont think my boss from dillards is going to write me a referral but im including this in the resume too.  

Im sending in 

business card without my name on it or make up service
resume
client/boss referral
client contract

So do you guys think i'll be able to get it????_

 
Ok, just my 2 cents, not that it will or won't help you get the card.  But just some things to think about in general.

1) If you are a MUA, nail tech, etc. you probably should have your own business card, even if you work at someone else's business.   Vista print has free business cards w/ their name on the back, or like 3 times a month they have free "premium" business cards w/o their name on the back.  I mean, you want to have something to give your customers w/ YOUR name and YOUR profession on it, right?   What if you worked in a salon w/ more than one MUA?  Clients may not remember your name or even know to ask for you.  I find business cards helpful for me in that respect.

2)  I could be wrong about this, but I thought the letter of referral is more like a employment verification letter and less like a letter of recommendation.  Your boss doesn't have fill it w/ glowing praise of you. She just has to say that you work there as a makeup artist, right?  I think as a boss, she can do that. And if not, I'm 100% positive that you have some type of employment verification within the HR dept at Dillards.  Ask them to do it. 

3) If you can't provide anything else, then NO, you don't get the card.  If this is what you do for a living, then you should have these things or be able to get them. You may have to put in some more work and wait till you are more established.  Like the poster before me said, You can 't just get the discount b/c you want it.


----------



## MACForME (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilecusiluvu* 

 
_so i cant even get my previous clients to write my referal and send in the pictures?? well the thing is im really unhappy at dillards and i want to quit haha so i dont think she will write me one.. and ps.. dont work at dillards haha 

Now im just sad i dont know what to do  i might not get one after all =(_

 

Ok- I'm going to apologize upfront if I sound like a beeyotch here, but I agree with everyone else. You shouldn't just concoct paperwork just to "have" that discount. It just galls me that people do this kind of thing. Whate even more annoying is the MAC PRO application is specific about what they want to enroll, so why argue it here? If you don't have what they want, then, that should tell you alot.. like, you won't qualify..

My makeup and photography work helps pay my bills.. i live off that money.  And in the entertainment business, where I do my work, there is an MUA/Photog around every corner. If i didn't have my PPID, I wouldn't be able to afford the new textures and colors that my clients expect and DEMAND. They can just go somewhere else. I can't have that happen.

I just think that if you aren't for real, then you shouldn't attempt to get something you don't deserve..or need.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys- my boyfriend wants to apply for a pro-card. He's a pro photgrapher and someone earlier mentioned that he could sign up for a pro-card .. I mentioned something to him and he was actually EXCITED about it because apparently he "needs at least 20 more different foundations for the girls to use at photoshoots"... I also mentioned he could use it to get my birthday and christmas present....... HAHA..

anyway.. he has a pro buisness card that he did NOT make himself that includes information that he is a pro photographer, etc... He runs his own buisness so how would he go about the referral letter?? He also has a VERY extensive resume and work that he plans to send in as well.

Any advice about the referral letter? Or anything else he might need? I told him i would ask the lovely ladies @ specktra because they know everything... and he said "who ARE these people? Are you cheating on me?"... HAHA. H was jk... he knows I spend the majority of my time on here- sometimes when e're on AIM talking he'll go "stop typeing on specktra and answer my question"


----------



## MACForME (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Hey guys- my boyfriend wants to apply for a pro-card. He's a pro photgrapher and someone earlier mentioned that he could sign up for a pro-card .. I mentioned something to him and he was actually EXCITED about it because apparently he "needs at least 20 more different foundations for the girls to use at photoshoots"... I also mentioned he could use it to get my birthday and christmas present....... HAHA..

anyway.. he has a pro buisness card that he did NOT make himself that includes information that he is a pro photographer, etc... He runs his own buisness so how would he go about the referral letter?? He also has a VERY extensive resume and work that he plans to send in as well.

Any advice about the referral letter? Or anything else he might need? I told him i would ask the lovely ladies @ specktra because they know everything... and he said "who ARE these people? Are you cheating on me?"... HAHA. H was jk... he knows I spend the majority of my time on here- sometimes when e're on AIM talking he'll go "stop typeing on specktra and answer my question"


_

 
The MACPRO.COM site should be able to answer your questions. i know the discount percentage is less for photographers...

 Makeup artists and other creative talent who use make-up as a primary part of their work are eligible for the program. 

To enroll, simply fill out the M·A·C PRO Membership application, provide proper professional documentation and a copy of photo identification with your annual membership fee ($35US/$45CDN).  

http://www.macpro.com/pdfs/macpro_application_pro.pdf


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 24, 2008)

I was a freelance makeup artist who did a lot of bridal work when I lived in the UK. Since I moved here permanently 5 years ago, I haven't done much except some work on fashion shoots for a few friends. I'd really like to get a MAC Pro card because I've been spending so darn much on product lately and I'd like to be able to invest in a few more foundation colors.. 

Anyway, I remember someone here mentioning that attendees of The Makeup Show got to apply for the MAC Pro card without supplying professional documentation. Was that right? I'm also a little confused because it says on the show site that professional documentation will be required to gain entry though it doesn't say what. Did anyone on this board go, and if so, what did you have to show? Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## MACForME (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GypsyRose* 

 
_I was a freelance makeup artist who did a lot of bridal work when I lived in the UK. Since I moved here permanently 5 years ago, I haven't done much except some work on fashion shoots for a few friends. I'd really like to get a MAC Pro card because I've been spending so darn much on product lately and I'd like to be able to invest in a few more foundation colors.. 

Anyway, I remember someone here mentioning that attendees of The Makeup Show got to apply for the MAC Pro card without supplying professional documentation. Was that right? I'm also a little confused because it says on the show site that professional documentation will be required to gain entry though it doesn't say what. Did anyone on this board go, and if so, what did you have to show? Thanks in advance for any answers!_

 

I did go.. and they did ask me for info. I had stuff with me. Yes, you could apply for the PPID at the MAC Kiosk, but as for not having documentation? Everyone there pretty much had their own stuff with them. 

 I suppose the site doesn't say "what" because they are trying to keep people from "creating" the "required" paperwork etc to get in..


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. It's just frustrating because since I didn't attend a cosmetology school, I don't have a diploma. If they don't give some idea of what proof they require, that means I'll just have to bring everything I have with me. Maybe I'll call the organizers instead and try to get a clearer answer.


----------



## MACForME (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GypsyRose* 

 
_Thanks for the reply. It's just frustrating because since I didn't attend a cosmetology school, I don't have a diploma. If they don't give some idea of what proof they require, that means I'll just have to bring everything I have with me. Maybe I'll call the organizers instead and try to get a clearer answer._

 


You can even go to the site. TheMakeupSHow.Com and email them. THey will answer you pretty quickly.

I got an invitation to attend the show again. i can't wait to go!.. If you do go, go EARLY! It gets REALLY crowded!


----------



## Hemons (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Hey guys- my boyfriend wants to apply for a pro-card. He's a pro photgrapher and someone earlier mentioned that he could sign up for a pro-card .. I mentioned something to him and he was actually EXCITED about it because apparently he "needs at least 20 more different foundations for the girls to use at photoshoots"... I also mentioned he could use it to get my birthday and christmas present....... HAHA..

anyway.. he has a pro buisness card that he did NOT make himself that includes information that he is a pro photographer, etc... He runs his own buisness so how would he go about the referral letter?? He also has a VERY extensive resume and work that he plans to send in as well.

Any advice about the referral letter? Or anything else he might need? I told him i would ask the lovely ladies @ specktra because they know everything... and he said "who ARE these people? Are you cheating on me?"... HAHA. H was jk... he knows I spend the majority of my time on here- sometimes when e're on AIM talking he'll go "stop typeing on specktra and answer my question"


_

 
 If he has a business card and a resume that should be enough. Check out the MAC PRO website www.macpro.com to print out an application for him. The application also lists all accepted forms of documentation. He only needs two forms of professional documentation, so the business card and resume should be sufficient. Hope that helps.


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 26, 2008)

well, i got rejected.. I'm kinda bummed, but they encouraged me to resubmit.  I sent in my business card, a blank client contract and 2 letters of recc. from two of my former clients.  My letters of reccomendation from 2 clients were rejected, however i am doing makeup for an upcoming photo shoot with a photographer and i was wondering.... can we send in a professional photograph with name credit and profession? i want to send in a copy of one that i think best showcases my talent, but the website says "editorial page with name credit".. must it be in a magazine, or simply just a print? please help! thanks =)


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you got rejected. Resubmitt your ap ASAP. I submitted my application, I'll be crushed it I don't get it. Now that stress begins...for the next 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## melissy (Nov 4, 2008)

i finally got mine i was approved they sent the email to me. so i can shop online but im still waiting for my card. im soo excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. good luck to everyone else.


----------



## intimates (Nov 5, 2008)

I just checked my credit card account and I saw the $35 charge from mac! so I know I'm approved. does anyone know how long it'll take for me to receive the email so I can shop online?


----------



## lynpink (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *intimates* 

 
_I just checked my credit card account and I saw the $35 charge from mac! so I know I'm approved. does anyone know how long it'll take for me to receive the email so I can shop online? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats on getting approved!  I actually received my card before I got the email..weird, I know!  But I've read a few that got the email first.  You definitely should be MAC shopping within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## dominicana90 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if they are still accepting bridal contracts?


----------



## intimates (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lynpink* 

 
_Congrats on getting approved! I actually received my card before I got the email..weird, I know! But I've read a few that got the email first. You definitely should be MAC shopping within the next 2 weeks!_

 
Thanks! hopefully I'll get it soon


----------



## intimates (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominicana90* 

 
_Does anyone know if they are still accepting bridal contracts?_

 
yes they do. I recently submitted a bridal contract and I was told by the MACpro manager that they most def accept it


----------



## dominicana90 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks I might mail mine tomorrow wish me luck!


----------



## Shanaaaa (Nov 6, 2008)

I would like to fax my app w/ copy of my buss card & contract but i got numerous differnt fax #;s

called mac & got 1 866 829 7743
& see these two in this thread 905 944 6400 905 513 2463

which one should i use?


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanaaaa* 

 
_I would like to fax my app w/ copy of my buss card & contract but i got numerous differnt fax #;s

called mac & got 1 866 829 7743
& see these two in this thread 905 944 6400 905 513 2463

which one should i use?_

 


MAC was saying recently they were not accepting application via fax anymore. You need to mail it in, not sure if they changed their policy within the last 2 months.


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_well, i got rejected.. I'm kinda bummed, but they encouraged me to resubmit.  I sent in my business card, a blank client contract and 2 letters of recc. from two of my former clients.  My letters of reccomendation from 2 clients were rejected, however i am doing makeup for an upcoming photo shoot with a photographer and i was wondering.... can we send in a professional photograph with name credit and profession? i want to send in a copy of one that i think best showcases my talent, but the website says "editorial page with name credit".. must it be in a magazine, or simply just a print? please help! thanks =)_

 
Blank contracts are not accepted and neither a reference letter form clients. They stated that anyone could write you a reference letter. Srnd them you business card and contract that you have from a previous event. HTH.


----------



## intimates (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanaaaa* 

 
_I would like to fax my app w/ copy of my buss card & contract but i got numerous differnt fax #;s

called mac & got 1 866 829 7743
& see these two in this thread 905 944 6400 905 513 2463

which one should i use?_

 
it's the 1-866 829 7743 #. 

they still accept applications through faxes, and I recently faxed mine in. mac told me that they just prefer applicants to mail their application in so that it's more clear and precise.


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Blank contracts are not accepted and neither a reference letter form clients. They stated that anyone could write you a reference letter. Srnd them you business card and contract that you have from a previous event. HTH._

 

You should contact MAC PRO directly to verify if they'll except a fax & the documentation that you're sending is ok. 1.877.553.5536.

I submitted my application via mail on Monday, October 27, 2008; I was told that faxed application would not be accpeted and contracts or references from previous clients will not be accepted. I was told to submit references from companies that I worked with. 

Call to be on the safe side, you don't want to hear a rejection 4 weeks from now because you didn't make a simple phone call.


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Sorry to hear that you got rejected. Resubmitt your ap ASAP. I submitted my application, I'll be crushed it I don't get it. Now that stress begins...for the next 4 to 6 weeks._

 
OMGosh...I saw the $35 charge to my Amex, I called and they confirmed that I was approved and a card had been requested. The rep said that she wasn't allowed to give me the card number, I would have to wait for it. I can't wait to shop. 
BTW-I'm very mad...I hit up the store over the weekend to the tune of $160
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































  p:


----------



## MACForME (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_OMGosh...I saw the $35 charge to my Amex, I called and they confirmed that I was approved and a card had been requested. The rep said that she wasn't allowed to give me the card number, I would have to wait for it. I can't wait to shop. 
BTW-I'm very mad...I hit up the store over the weekend to the tune of $160
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































  p:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
UGH! I had that happen to me! 

Congratulations on the Pro Card! Its great to have, just remember there are rules to having it (as if you didn't already know!!).. The one thing that I wish i COULD do, is sell off some of the items that I don't use or  have too many "dupes" of.. but because I have a Pro Card, i can't sell or swap.. So now, I'm really REALLY careful on what I get to avoid too many "oh this color looks like"....


----------



## babyjazy21 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Do any of you know if MAC freelancers can apply for the PRO card? 
Can I send in my pay stubs, letter of recommendations and my resume?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_Hi Ladies,
Do any of you know if MAC freelancers can apply for the PRO card? 
Can I send in my pay stubs, letter of recommendations and my resume?_

 
yes, you qualify, but those won't be accepted as proof (letters of rec. and resumes can be faked).  you'll need a letter from the manager on a mac letterhead stating that you freelance for them.  not sure what 2nd form you'll need since they are kinda iffy on business cards (again, anyone can make a fake one).  you can call customer service and ask what else you can include just to be sure.


----------



## sandrrra (Nov 21, 2008)

*Can you purchase pro pan shadow refills off of the website when you get your card, or is it single shadows only???*


----------



## lynpink (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandrrra* 

 
_*Can you purchase pro pan shadow refills off of the website when you get your card, or is it single shadows only???*_

 
Yes, you can purchase pro pan eyeshadow refills with your card off of the macpro site


----------



## amyzon (Nov 22, 2008)

GAAAAAAAAAH You guys I got a response from MAC today about my PRO card... I wasn't really thinking about it, and apparently, they tried to charge my PayPal card, which I hadn't been paying attention to.....   So I opened up the letter expecting it to say you don't meet criteria yadayada... and DOH, instead it says _you weren't checking your balance dummy!_  I can't wait to call customer service on Monday and see if they'll charge my card over the phone!  I'm so excited!


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_GAAAAAAAAAH You guys I got a response from MAC today about my PRO card... I wasn't really thinking about it, and apparently, they tried to charge my PayPal card, which I hadn't been paying attention to..... So I opened up the letter expecting it to say you don't meet criteria yadayada... and DOH, instead it says you weren't checking your balance dummy! I can't wait to call customer service on Monday and see if they'll charge my card over the phone! I'm so excited!_

 
Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Happy Shopping...


----------



## amyzon (Nov 26, 2008)

Ladies... the charge has come out of my PayPal card... I am going to have my ProCard soon!  I honestly didn't think I would qualify with my status as a freelancer so I have to say, don't be scard to apply!  The girls at my MAC store kept encouraging me to so I finally did.  I sent in my standard blank contract and my business card and was accepted.


----------



## lynpink (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Ladies... the charge has come out of my PayPal card... I am going to have my ProCard soon!  I honestly didn't think I would qualify with my status as a freelancer so I have to say, apply!  I sent in my standard blank contract and my business card and was accepted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats on getting accepted!  You will definitely enjoy the card...I just recently went nuts at the Pro store in Vegas...heehee


----------



## amyzon (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lynpink* 

 
_Congrats on getting accepted!  You will definitely enjoy the card...I just recently went nuts at the Pro store in Vegas...heehee_

 
Oh boy I bet you did!! Haha!  I can't wait for my first trip PERIOD, and since I'm half an hour from NYC I'm dying for my first trip the Pro store lol.  My boyfriend I'm sure is dreading it.


----------



## meg_curls (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been debating applying for a Pro card for a couple of months now because I've been offering my services to high schools in the area for their musicals.  I do it for free because it is not in the budget for them to pay for a makeup artist and I get the chance to practice working faster and more precise on my character makeup skills. A Pro card is almost necessary because the price of products for these events is going up and i would hate to charge a kit fee as I move into more bridal and higher up theatre work.

So, would letters of recommendation from the DIRECTORS of these musicals be accepted.  I know letters from clients are not, but I was hired for the service and provided it, just without pay.
I also plan to submit my business card and contract. TIA


----------



## madeinglamour (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about applying for a pro membership but don't know if I have enough stuff to apply with.. I do stage makeup for plays and musicals in my school/area and I work at a haunted house doing special effects make up(but often use my mac products sometimes) I can provide an ID, program(s) crediting me as MUA for theatre, a payroll from my haunted house, and I can ask my boss/directors for letters of recommendation.... I can also make a business card that doesn't look cheaply made.

Do you guys think this is enough??


----------



## meg_curls (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madeinglamour* 

 
_I'm thinking about applying for a pro membership but don't know if I have enough stuff to apply with.. I do stage makeup for plays and musicals in my school/area and I work at a haunted house doing special effects make up(but often use my mac products sometimes) I can provide an ID, program(s) crediting me as MUA for theatre, a payroll from my haunted house, and I can ask my boss/directors for letters of recommendation.... I can also make a business card that doesn't look cheaply made.

Do you guys think this is enough??_

 
yeah, you are in the same boat as I am.  Only I don't have a program crediting me because they forgot and put me under tech instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so the directors said they would write me a letter in exchange

I'm sure it would be enough.  You at least have more than me, with your payroll


----------



## amyzon (Nov 28, 2008)

It doesn't hurt or cost anything to try.  The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## Kryssie (Dec 1, 2008)

*To Meg_Curls*...you should have absolutely no problems getting accepted because I sent in the same exact documents 3 weeks ago and they accepted it and charged my card this afternoon. (Whoo hoo...Im totalllyyyy excited!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm doing the makeup for my little brother's highschool production in 2 weeks and i had the director write me a letter of rec. clearly stating that i was the makeup artist in charge and i also sent in 2 of my business cards with my ID....so don't worry.. i don't think you'll have any problems at all.

OMG...I just realized its in 2 weeks and the card is on its way...i hope it makes it here on time b'cuz it's a cast of 35 ppl and i onlee have one person to help me...i need supplies!!!







--The onlee addiction I'm proud of!!


----------



## piggytron (Dec 4, 2008)

So...out of anxious curiosity, does anyone know how long it takes for a letter (that contains the MAC pro app and such) to get to Canada from the Southern part of the US?


----------



## bnjj (Dec 4, 2008)

This is my first post on this site.

My CC was charged today so my card should arrive soon.  Looking forward to going shopping!!


----------



## piggytron (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_well, i got rejected.. I'm kinda bummed, but they encouraged me to resubmit.  I sent in my business card, a blank client contract and 2 letters of recc. from two of my former clients.  My letters of reccomendation from 2 clients were rejected, however i am doing makeup for an upcoming photo shoot with a photographer and i was wondering.... can we send in a professional photograph with name credit and profession? i want to send in a copy of one that i think best showcases my talent, but the website says "editorial page with name credit".. must it be in a magazine, or simply just a print? please help! thanks =)_

 
I had asked about sending in before and after pictures and MAC pro said they'd accept them if they had professional credits on them so your upcoming photo shoot should count.


----------



## amyzon (Dec 5, 2008)

ROFL So..... I'm at work... And I get an email from my boyfriend, subject: Check me out... And viola!


















 I'm official people!

Mixed emotions much?!  Haha, what a cute goofball!  My boyfriend is rockin out to my Pro card, wtf?!  He knew how much I was anticipating this and he said he had to SHOW me, he knew it wasn't enough just to TELL me!  I can't wait for my first trip to MAC, and it will likely be this evening! WOOHOO!


----------



## dominicana90 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piggytron* 

 
_I had asked about sending in before and after pictures and MAC pro said they'd accept them if they had professional credits on them so your upcoming photo shoot should count._

 
Sorr to ask this stupid question.  what would be a "professional credit"?  I have several photos from a photoshoot how would I put "credit" on that?


----------



## manthanoelle (Dec 5, 2008)

I haaaaaaaaaave amazing news.

I got confirmation yestarday from the all knowing Janice that my card will be sent out on Tuesday.


For various reasons I contacted her last week and asked if I could fax my application in. She was completely okay with it. (I do NOT suggest faxing in your application unless you have approval to do so)

Monday I faxed in a copy of my contract, it was NOT a blank contract. I had approval from the client to fax it in with her information/service selection but I blocked out her address and contact information. I also faxed in a copy of my buisness card. Along with the other requirements (application, copy of ID). And yestarday morning I woke up to this email:



"Hi Samantha,

Yes, I received your fax earlier this week.

Your application will be sent for processing today/tomorrow and your new PRO card will go out in the mail for you on Tuesday.

Many thanks, 
Janice Candolini
Assistant Manager, MAC PRO Membership"




I know I have seen the answers to these questions before but now when I need them most I can not find them in this thread.



I am blessssssssssssssed to have a PRO store close to me (San Francisco), and I somehow was given a saturday off of work next week. So I'd like to go by the PRO store, I am wondering though if it is possible for them to look up my account there? Since I don't think I will have the card by next saturday.


And, how should I go about setting up my online account before the card gets here? I've read before other people have had their accounts set up before receiving their card and I am being super anxious about wanting to log in and see the PRO only services.


----------



## MACForME (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_I haaaaaaaaaave amazing news.



I am blessssssssssssssed to have a PRO store close to me (San Francisco), and I somehow was given a saturday off of work next week. So I'd like to go by the PRO store, I am wondering though if it is possible for them to look up my account there? Since I don't think I will have the card by next saturday.


And, how should I go about setting up my online account before the card gets here? I've read before other people have had their accounts set up before receiving their card and I am being super anxious about wanting to log in and see the PRO only services._

 
When i was approved, I recvd an email from MACPRO with my membership number so i was able to go into MACPRO that way. Congratulations by the way!


----------



## piggytron (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominicana90* 

 
_Sorr to ask this stupid question.  what would be a "professional credit"?  I have several photos from a photoshoot how would I put "credit" on that?_

 
It's not a stupid question. I'm actually not sure of the answer. If they're your photographs you would put your mark on them I guess?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominicana90* 

 
_Sorr to ask this stupid question. what would be a "professional credit"? I have several photos from a photoshoot how would I put "credit" on that?_

 
i think the "credit" would be pre-printed on the picture with the shoot location, photog's name, stylist's name, and makeup artist's name, with your name being on there as one of the aboves.

i think that's what they mean.


----------



## Kryssie (Dec 7, 2008)

Oooooo0000MMMmmmGGggggg!!!!!!! My pro card came on Friday!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....and its ryte on tyme for the production next weekend!!!....actually looking forward to maxin' out my card!!!!...






















:  wave:

sorry about all the smilies....jussd totally excited!!!


----------



## doll.face (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd love to apply for a PRO card but I'm worried that my information will not be good enough.

I have business cards (of course!) and a few photos of a womens makeup I did for a party she was going to as well as a letter of rec. from her.

I have other photos of makeup I did for a girls sweet 16 but they are regular photos.


----------



## doll.face (Dec 8, 2008)

I also have my contract!


----------



## dominicana90 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just mailed my stuff out for the 2nd time.  Appernetly "I didn't mail my app"  but I'm positive I did.  I'm sending my contract and business card.  Hopefully I can get it.


----------



## lynpink (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_ROFL So..... I'm at work... And I get an email from my boyfriend, subject: Check me out... And viola!


















 I'm official people!

Mixed emotions much?!  Haha, what a cute goofball!  My boyfriend is rockin out to my Pro card, wtf?!  He knew how much I was anticipating this and he said he had to SHOW me, he knew it wasn't enough just to TELL me!  I can't wait for my first trip to MAC, and it will likely be this evening! WOOHOO!_

 
OMG, that is too funny!  My BF too was on board with my excitement!  CONGRATS and Happy Shopping!


----------



## .k. (Dec 9, 2008)

I just checked my online statement and $35 bucks are missing! YAY! Im dying to get my card in the mail! I check it everyday when it comes! Probably wont start buying till jan/feb since xmas spending and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yay! nevertheless!


----------



## lkclora13 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello

Is there anyone who can provide me with their own experience of applying for MAC pro membership in the UK? 

I can provide business card/letter head and letter of reference and photo ID for my application. I hope this will be enough.

Regarding timescales, can anyone who has applied in the UK tell me how long it took to process their application.

Many Thanks

Laura


----------



## makeupbydeidra (Dec 10, 2008)

Im trying to get a Pro Card but I'm hesitant to send my business card in. I have a Fafi image on the front of the card and the Barbie loves MAC dolls on the back. All I was thinking about when I ordered them was how much my clients would like them. I didn't even think about the fact that it could be a copyright violation. VistaPrint forbids the use of a copywritten image so am I ok? Do u think MAC is going to sue me if I send in that card? They are brand new and have only been distributed to a few people.


----------



## amyzon (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lkclora13* 

 
_Hello

Is there anyone who can provide me with their own experience of applying for MAC pro membership in the UK? 

I can provide business card/letter head and letter of reference and photo ID for my application. I hope this will be enough.

Regarding timescales, can anyone who has applied in the UK tell me how long it took to process their application.

Many Thanks

Laura_

 
Lol noooo. 
Mac is not going to sue you over a freelance business card :there are bigger fish to fry and you are no legal threat to Mac. If they saw the business card and felt you shouldn't use the image they would ask you to not use it. Also a lot of blogs and websites use Mac's logos to reference the brand and I have never seen.them attempt to bring any action against linking to these copyrighted images. So they may ask you to not use it on your card but suing? Naaaaah


----------



## .k. (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lkclora13* 

 
_Hello

Is there anyone who can provide me with their own experience of applying for MAC pro membership in the UK? 

I can provide business card/letter head and letter of reference and photo ID for my application. I hope this will be enough.

Regarding timescales, can anyone who has applied in the UK tell me how long it took to process their application.

Many Thanks

Laura_

 

Im not in the UK but I dont think they are accepting refrence letters anymore. Might want to check on that. I sent in 2 contracts (filled out not blank) hope that helps!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupbydeidra* 

 
_Im trying to get a Pro Card but I'm hesitant to send my business card in. I have a Fafi image on the front of the card and the Barbie loves MAC dolls on the back. All I was thinking about when I ordered them was how much my clients would like them. I didn't even think about the fact that it could be a copyright violation. VistaPrint forbids the use of a copywritten image so am I ok? Do u think MAC is going to sue me if I send in that card? They are brand new and have only been distributed to a few people._

 
Actually we had somene come in w/ a card with C-shock, Fafi and other promo images, and they denied her on the spot because of copyright infringement. I would suggest you get a different card, because even if they do not sue you, they will deny your application.

HTH.


----------



## dominicana90 (Dec 25, 2008)

I just got the best present!!!  I just saw a charge of $35 on my account!!!  I thought I got denied but I turned in a biz card (real pro not computer kind) and a bridal contract!  I was about 2 reapply and turn in my resume as well!  Do you guys know how long after did you guys get your card in the mail?


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominicana90* 

 
_I just got the best present!!!  I just saw a charge of $35 on my account!!!  I thought I got denied but I turned in a biz card (real pro not computer kind) and a bridal contract!  I was about 2 reapply and turn in my resume as well!  Do you guys know how long after did you guys get your card in the mail?_

 

Any where from 3-6 wks. HTH


----------



## piggytron (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominicana90* 

 
_I just got the best present!!!  I just saw a charge of $35 on my account!!!  I thought I got denied but I turned in a biz card (real pro not computer kind) and a bridal contract!  I was about 2 reapply and turn in my resume as well!  Do you guys know how long after did you guys get your card in the mail?_

 
 Congrats! My card was sent Tuesday from New York and I received it today (Friday - in Oklahoma!)


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys.
I'm planning to submit my application for my pro card.

I am including my business card and also a reference letter from a previous employer, a photography studio I did makeup for, do you believe this will be sufficient? (as well as drivers license / fee / application)

Thanks ladies and gents.


----------



## piggytron (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey guys.
I'm planning to submit my application for my pro card.

I am including my business card and also a reference letter from a previous employer, a photography studio I did makeup for, do you believe this will be sufficient? (as well as drivers license / fee / application)

Thanks ladies and gents._

 
 Yep, as long as the references are on company, salon or production letterhead.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piggytron* 

 
_Yep, as long as the references are on company, salon or production letterhead._

 
  Perfect.  Yeah, its a photography studio I worked for doing makeup for their clients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 printed on their letterhead. Should that suffice?


----------



## mimiG (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if MAC Pro UK accepts nail diplomas as pro ID? Or do they only accept NVQ/SVQs? How long does it usually take for them to approve your application? Do they let you know if they reject it? Thanks!


----------



## smilecusiluvu (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a question since they require two diff identification I was wondering if i can send in my ID, nail technician and facial/aesthetician license they would they count as two different for of ID because they are two diff license. I also do freelance on the side but I dont have a business card made because I always give out the business card of my workplace (nail and facial) and just put my cellphone number on it if they are interested in contacting me. I'll be happy with any kind of discount but do you guys think i'll qualify for the 30% or 40%? since I dont have anything to back up my make up artist status.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 26, 2009)

They probably wouldn't accept you for the makeup artist status. You could always get a small pack of makeup business cards made up. Make sure they are professionally done though, not from your home computer.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilecusiluvu* 

 
_I have a question since they require two diff identification I was wondering if i can send in my ID, nail technician and facial/aesthetician license they would they count as two different for of ID because they are two diff license. I also do freelance on the side but I dont have a business card made because I always give out the business card of my workplace (nail and facial) and just put my cellphone number on it if they are interested in contacting me. I'll be happy with any kind of discount but do you guys think i'll qualify for the 30% or 40%? since I dont have anything to back up my make up artist status._

 
It has to be two proofs of profession and one identification. So your ID is your identification, and your nail diploma is one proof of profession, now you need a second one. And they won't give you the makeup artist discount as its not your primary means of income.

HTH.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 26, 2009)

^ Ruby, so when it comes to id, say, a drivers lisence and social would be considered acceptable?


----------



## smilecusiluvu (Jan 26, 2009)

oo my two license are different ones not the same one. I have a nail license and another facial license so that makes it two license is that ok? or do I need to make a business card as well?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_^ Ruby, so when it comes to id, say, a drivers lisence and social would be considered acceptable?_

 
Yeah any Government issued ID is acceptable.* DON'T SEND YOUR SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER/CARD. *Its not a means of identification or even required by MAC. We all know things can get lost in transition and this is not a number you want others to know guys! (Sorry I had my number used and its not fun or easy to get it back so just FYI)



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilecusiluvu* 

 
_oo my two license are different ones not the same one. I have a nail license and another facial license so that makes it two license is that ok? or do I need to make a business card as well?_

 
Yeah if they are two completly different documents then you are all set to go.
This is what your envelope should contain:
-Photocopy of your ID
-Copy of both certificates
-Check made out to MAC cosmetics for $35

and you do not need a business card. Once approved you should get your Pro card and you will get a 30% discount. Only MUA get 40 % 

hope this helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*P.S*
-If you submit your paper work at a MAC Pro store they let you shop that day with your discount. Its a ONE time deal, until you get your pro card k!


----------



## yoyie (Jan 28, 2009)

i've read through everything and i am still wondering on what to send in...

do you guys think that my business card and a completed business contract that one of my clients has filled out will be enough proof...


hopefully the card and contract will be enough...


----------



## dominicana90 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Yeah any Government issued ID is acceptable.* DON'T SEND YOUR SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER/CARD. *Its not a means of identification or even required by MAC. We all know things can get lost in transition and this is not a number you want others to know guys! (Sorry I had my number used and its not fun or easy to get it back so just FYI)
_

 
*AGREE! MY  STUFF GOT LOST!*  I thinking about sending my social securty card.  Godd thing  I tdidn't my stuff got lost the 1st time I sent it.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 30, 2009)

Question!? So I've gathered up all my credentials and fixing to send in but curious about something...on the app., it only gives one place for an address. My permanent address is out in the boonies and our mail takes forever and a day, so I usually send things to my apartment that I have in town. Does the address on my license need to match the one on my application? I guess best why to sum it up - can I use a billing then a shipping address?

I sent an email to MACPro too, but sometime my Specktra gals are just faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!
-----
Edit: 02-19-2009

Well I went ahead and applied. I was told I could update my address once the application was approved if need be. Mailed off on the 2nd I believe and today they charged my card! I honestly expected it to be quite awhile. I have a big promo shot coming up for my work so this is fantastic news for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so excited about the Master Classes too!!! *Squeeeee*


----------



## Lola* (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm in Ireland and I want to apply for the card.  The form says the fee is £25/€40!!  €40!!! crazy considering £25 is less than €30 these days!!! I presume they charge sterling to my credit card and I'll pay the current exchange rate...anyone have any experience with this recently???


----------



## LostinBubbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Can I order from the standard MAC site with my PRO card, or can I only use it on the MACPRO site to receive my discount? Reason being, I've noticed some colors/items are available on the regular site but not on the PRO site...odd...I'm sure I can call to place my order for everything, but sometimes it's easier just to browse for what I need when I am stuck at my desk on some days, lol! Anyone know though?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LostinBubbles* 

 
_Can I order from the standard MAC site with my PRO card, or can I only use it on the MACPRO site to receive my discount? Reason being, I've noticed some colors/items are available on the regular site but not on the PRO site...odd...I'm sure I can call to place my order for everything, but sometimes it's easier just to browse for what I need when I am stuck at my desk on some days, lol! Anyone know though?_

 
You may only order from the PRO site if you want your discount. There in no place to input your pro number on the regular site.


----------



## fairylite100 (Mar 5, 2009)

Does MAC actually check your references by calling them? I gave a work ref letter and my supervisor said he would talk to them no problem. But I was just wondering if they would actually be calling him or if his signed letter was enough?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 5, 2009)

I know I asked this same question in the other MAC Pro membership thread but Idk if that was the right place to post or what.

But I've been doing makeup for friends and other people for like forever now it seems. I'll do their makeup for special events like dances or a big night out. I really enjoy doing it and want to expand it out to maybe freelancing soon after I have some more funds to buy supplies. I'm also going to be working for a store as a beauty advisor so I figure makeup is going to be a big part of my job. 

So I was wondering if I'd be able to get a membership cause of that?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairylite100* 

 
_Does MAC actually check your references by calling them? I gave a work ref letter and my supervisor said he would talk to them no problem. But I was just wondering if they would actually be calling him or if his signed letter was enough?_

 
I was thinking the same thing also. Cause if I'm able to apply for it I'll have people like my friends who I have done makeup for write me a letter of recommendation. But the thing is that not all of them regularly answer their cell phones all the time due to work or school. I'm just worried that MAC might think it's a phony letter or something if no one picks up.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I was thinking the same thing also. Cause if I'm able to apply for it I'll have people like my friends who I have done makeup for write me a letter of recommendation. But the thing is that not all of them regularly answer their cell phones all the time due to work or school. I'm just worried that MAC might think it's a phony letter or something if no one picks up._

 

As far as I know, your letter of recommendation cannot be from a client, it needs to be from an employer that you worked under doing make-up. (aka a photography studio that you worked for on a contract, or a makeup company that you worked for as an artist).


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_As far as I know, your letter of recommendation cannot be from a client, it needs to be from an employer that you worked under doing make-up. (aka a photography studio that you worked for on a contract, or a makeup company that you worked for as an artist)._

 
Thanks for clearing that up.

If eventually I do start doing Freelance work how would I go about applying for the membership. Like what forms of proof could I use to submit to them?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Thanks for clearing that up.

If eventually I do start doing Freelance work how would I go about applying for the membership. Like what forms of proof could I use to submit to them?_

 
Well, for example, what I sent in was: my business card (it needs to be a professionally printed card, not just one you made from home on your computer), a letter of recommendation I have in my portfolio from a photography studio that I did makeup for, and a photo of my work from a photography studio with my name credited on it.

If you go to the MAC PRO website there is a list of things you can possibly send in.


----------



## fairylite100 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm having trouble finding the answer...can you use your discount on  limited edition items if they are in regular packaging (unlike HK for instance) or is it only good for regular perm colors & products? tia!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Well, for example, what I sent in was: my business card (it needs to be a professionally printed card, not just one you made from home on your computer), a letter of recommendation I have in my portfolio from a photography studio that I did makeup for, and a photo of my work from a photography studio with my name credited on it.

If you go to the MAC PRO website there is a list of things you can possibly send in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks again!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairylite100* 

 
_I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm having trouble finding the answer...can you use your discount on  limited edition items if they are in regular packaging (unlike HK for instance) or is it only good for regular perm colors & products? tia!_

 
Can't use it for LE collections that have different/decorative packaging from the perm line...sometimes they will drop this before they discontinue a collection all together, but at release, no discount. Can't be used for Hello Kitty or Kouture or Style Warriors since these are all LE release packaging.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok Im hoping that this post will help out people STILL wondering what to send in.

The MAC Pro discount is intended for *industry professionals only.* That could be if you're a *licensed* : Cosmetologist, Nail technician, barber or Aesthetician. This means you went to school for one of these trades, graduated took your state board and passed.

Other professions that qualify are : photographers, and professional models.

Now, for the *Makeup Artist* discount, this means that you are an established working makeup artist._ Not that you do makeup for your friends, for your neighbors, or that you want to start being one. It means that you already *are*_.  
*They do not accept letters of references from "customers"

Professional Criteria only, which is:
*-Tear sheet
-Call sheet
-Comp Card
-business cards
-Union Card
-Makeup school certificate

and you have to send *2* of the mentioned above (in addition w/ a copy of your state issued ID.)

I am trying to clarify this because I have seen alot of posts saying " I have done makeup for this, or my neighbor wants me to do this makeup" that doen not make you a makeup artist. Just like me rubbing alcohol on someone does not make me a nurse/doctor.

This discount is intented for those who need this for their kits. Not for people who want to pay less for MAC just because.

I know that pro card fraud is abundant, but if we can please stop it, we should at least try, as it does affect those of us who make a living out of this.

Now this is what your envelope should contain when you want to send it in:

-Copy of your ID (this is not valid as proof of profession)
-Check for $35 made out to MAC COSMETICS
-2 proofs of profession
  *Copy of Licence (aestheticia/nail tech/ cosmetologist/barber)
  *business card
  *tear sheet
  *Call sheet
  *comp card
  *Union Card
any variation as long as its 2.

and thats it. 

for Models:
Your Head shots and resume. 
(Resume is for models/photograhers ONLY, any other profession needs the proofs mentioned above)

Photographers:
-business cards
and Proof of employment either from a studio or resume if you freelance.

I hope this clears things up, as this is pretty  much the requirements that are needed for a member application, I worked at Pro and dealt with applicants all the time.

I am hoping I can make the process easier here, for the Pro's wanting to apply.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 6, 2009)

P.S and a bit of advice for those just starting out..

Keep going, keep working and expand/begin a portfolio, network w/ models and photographers, that way you can land on a tear sheet or call sheet that can you properly qualified.

Its hard when you are starting out, but we all had to pay our dues.

good luck!


----------



## fairylite100 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Ok Im hoping that this post will help out people STILL wondering what to send in.

The MAC Pro discount is intended for *industry professionals only.* That could be if you're a *licensed* : Cosmetologist, Nail technician, barber or Aesthetician. This means you went to school for one of these trades, graduated took your state board and passed.

Other professions that qualify are : photographers, and professional models.

Now, for the *Makeup Artist* discount, this means that you are an established working makeup artist. Not that you do makeup for your friends, for your neighbors, or that you want to start being one. It means that you already *are*.  
*They do not accept letters of references from "customers"

Professional Criteria only, which is:
*-Tear sheet
-Call sheet
-Comp Card
-business cards
-Union Card
-Makeup school certificate

and you have to send *2* of the mentioned above (in addition w/ a copy of your state issued ID.)

I am trying to clarify this because I have seen alot of posts saying " I have done makeup for this, or my neighbor wants me to do this makeup" that doen not make you a makeup artist. Just like me rubbing alcohol on someone does not make me a nurse/doctor.

This discount is intented for those who need this for their kits. Not for people who want to pay less for MAC just because.

I know that pro card fraud is abundant, but if we can please stop it, we should at least try, as it does affect those of us who make a living out of this.

Now this is what your envelope should contain when you want to send it in:

-Copy of your ID (this is not valid as proof of profession)
-Check for $35 made out to MAC COSMETICS
-2 proofs of profession
  *Copy of Licence (aestheticia/nail tech/ cosmetologist/barber)
  *business card
  *tear sheet
  *Call sheet
  *comp card
  *Union Card
any variation as long as its 2.

and thats it. 

for Models:
Your Head shots and resume. 
(Resume is for models/photograhers ONLY, any other profession needs the proofs mentioned above)

Photographers:
-business cards
and Proof of employment either from a studio or resume if you freelance.

I hope this clears things up, as this is pretty  much the requirements that are needed for a member application, I worked at Pro and dealt with applicants all the time.

I am hoping I can make the process easier here, for the Pro's wanting to apply._

 
Thanks so much for clarifying. I see from this thread that it takes about 3 weeks to hear something. The waiting is so hard


----------



## PinkFish (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you order through macpro.com if you live in the UK? Or are you limited to Pro stores and mail order? TIA!


----------



## MACForME (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Ok Im hoping that this post will help out people STILL wondering what to send in.

The MAC Pro discount is intended for *industry professionals only.* That could be if you're a *licensed* : Cosmetologist, Nail technician, barber or Aesthetician. This means you went to school for one of these trades, graduated took your state board and passed.

Other professions that qualify are : photographers, and professional models.

Now, for the *Makeup Artist* discount, this means that you are an established working makeup artist. Not that you do makeup for your friends, for your neighbors, or that you want to start being one. It means that you already *are*.  
*They do not accept letters of references from "customers"

Professional Criteria only, which is:
*-Tear sheet
-Call sheet
-Comp Card
-business cards
-Union Card
-Makeup school certificate

and you have to send *2* of the mentioned above (in addition w/ a copy of your state issued ID.)

I am trying to clarify this because I have seen alot of posts saying " I have done makeup for this, or my neighbor wants me to do this makeup" that doen not make you a makeup artist. Just like me rubbing alcohol on someone does not make me a nurse/doctor.

This discount is intented for those who need this for their kits. Not for people who want to pay less for MAC just because.

I know that pro card fraud is abundant, but if we can please stop it, we should at least try, as it does affect those of us who make a living out of this.

Now this is what your envelope should contain when you want to send it in:

-Copy of your ID (this is not valid as proof of profession)
-Check for $35 made out to MAC COSMETICS
-2 proofs of profession
  *Copy of Licence (aestheticia/nail tech/ cosmetologist/barber)
  *business card
  *tear sheet
  *Call sheet
  *comp card
  *Union Card
any variation as long as its 2.

and thats it. 

for Models:
Your Head shots and resume. 
(Resume is for models/photograhers ONLY, any other profession needs the proofs mentioned above)

Photographers:
-business cards
and Proof of employment either from a studio or resume if you freelance.

I hope this clears things up, as this is pretty  much the requirements that are needed for a member application, I worked at Pro and dealt with applicants all the time.

I am hoping I can make the process easier here, for the Pro's wanting to apply._

 
Thank you for posting this. I so wanted to remind people to PLEASE look thru the thread before posting yet *another* "I want to apply, what do i send" or even better "I have this,this and this, do you think I'll get it" questions. Those questions have been asked ad-nauseum and not to mention whats accepted is clear on the MAC Pro Application. 

I just couldn't figure out a nice way to say it without coming across like an evil beyotch..


----------



## PinkFish (Mar 10, 2009)

Nevermind my post above... just phoned MAC and was told you can only order from macpro.com if you live in the US, so in the UK you're limited to mail order or a freestanding MAC store (in London). Mail order also charges £2.95 for delivery regardless of amount, plus the 0870 number means it's not free for me to call. Might just wait till when I'm in London and purchase in person


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 19, 2009)

I went into my MAC store the other day and picked up five or six things, and the associate assumed I had a Pro card. When I said I didn't, she encouraged me to make a fake business card and apply. I was ... weirded out to say the least.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kriminologie* 

 
_I went into my MAC store the other day and picked up five or six things, and the associate assumed I had a Pro card. When I said I didn't, she encouraged me to make a fake business card and apply. I was ... weirded out to say the least._

 

That is... very... very strange.


I've had girls be shocked that I don't have my pro card yet and give me applications for it, but never speak of frauding it.


----------



## fairylite100 (Mar 19, 2009)

I apologize if this has been posted recently (I could only find very old posts about it) but what is currently the best way to check on the status of my application? Email or phone? I don't want to be pesky but its been 3 weeks and I'd like to find out if they got my paperwork. tia!


----------



## MACForME (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairylite100* 

 
_I apologize if this has been posted recently (I could only find very old posts about it) but what is currently the best way to check on the status of my application? Email or phone? I don't want to be pesky but its been 3 weeks and I'd like to find out if they got my paperwork. tia!_

 
The MACPRO site says:

For membership enrollment questions: 877-553-5536 or 905-940-2437.

3 weeks? you haven't heard anything? Thats interesting.. I'd personally call them, because when I applied for mine, they deducted the charge within 2 weeks of applying, but that was awhile ago already. So, I'd call, just to check.

Let us know!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 22, 2009)

The process usually takes anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks. I'd wait another week before I called. Or you can email them.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure if this has been asked before. To be honest I didn't read through all of the posts.  In the ones I did read I didn't see what I'm curious about addressed.  I used to work for MAC as an artist at a counter but left to pursue another career and still want to be an independent freelance artist on the side.  I have done some freelancing already.  I want to apply for the Pro Card but am afraid that since I worked for MAC in the past they might not give it to me or they might wonder why I don't work for them anymore and then will deny my application.  Is this anything to be concerned about or am I being silly?  It hasn't been that long ago that I worked for them.  Should I not put that I worked for MAC on my resume or would it benefit me if I leave it on there?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_Not sure if this has been asked before. To be honest I didn't read through all of the posts. In the ones I did read I didn't see what I'm curious about addressed. I used to work for MAC as an artist at a counter but left to pursue another career and still want to be an independent freelance artist on the side. I have done some freelancing already. I want to apply for the Pro Card but am afraid that since I worked for MAC in the past they might not give it to me or they might wonder why I don't work for them anymore and then will deny my application. Is this anything to be concerned about or am I being silly? It hasn't been that long ago that I worked for them. Should I not put that I worked for MAC on my resume or would it benefit me if I leave it on there?_

 
It shouldn't matter if you worked for MAC. They don't look you up on a database and check as there are A LOT of artist who have worked for them in the past.

However, they will not accept your resume as proof of profession. If you read my post above, it indicates what you need to qualify for a Pro card as a makeup artist.

hope this helps.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys. I finally have all my documentation for my pro card.

But I am curious, I am going to the Canadian Makeup show this weekend in Vancouver bc and apparently MAC PRO will be there signing people up for pro cards. Has anyone gotten their card this way? Im excited for getting it right away and not having to wait. Does anyone know how that process works?


----------



## mandee.f (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey guys. I finally have all my documentation for my pro card.

But I am curious, I am going to the Canadian Makeup show this weekend in Vancouver bc and apparently MAC PRO will be there signing people up for pro cards. Has anyone gotten their card this way? Im excited for getting it right away and not having to wait. Does anyone know how that process works?_

 
Hey, 

I'm pretty new to this forum, i haven't posted much, so i apologize if i am not replying the right way. I went to the Canadian Makeup show last year. I brought along some of my portfolio pieces. I went to sign up then and there. I showed them my pieces and chatted a little and they put it through for me. I think that since mostly professional MUA go to these conventions, they assume that everyone is in the industry. I i were you i would definitely bring along some work just in case. From there, they bring it back to the mac pro store (I went to the toronto one) on queen street and it went through and got my card in less than 3 weeks. 

Are you going to the one in Vancouver? So lucky, i have to wait till November for the Toronto one. I hope you have a blast!


----------



## inconspicuous (Apr 7, 2009)

Edit: nevermind, I've found the answer ^^


----------



## Naz1986 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandee.f* 

 
_Hey, 

I'm pretty new to this forum, i haven't posted much, so i apologize if i am not replying the right way. I went to the Canadian Makeup show last year. I brought along some of my portfolio pieces. I went to sign up then and there. I showed them my pieces and chatted a little and they put it through for me. I think that since mostly professional MUA go to these conventions, they assume that everyone is in the industry. I i were you i would definitely bring along some work just in case. From there, they bring it back to the mac pro store (I went to the toronto one) on queen street and it went through and got my card in less than 3 weeks. 

Are you going to the one in Vancouver? So lucky, i have to wait till November for the Toronto one. I hope you have a blast!_

 
Oh my god ! Me too ..!! I'm soo excited for the Toronto one, I'm gonna be traveling from Montreal just for the show!


----------



## michthr (Apr 15, 2009)

oh my god! ive never heard of a canadian makeup show! i just looked on thier website and i missed the show my a week!!! it was april 4th and 5th!! that sucks i would have loved to go and see all the professional makeup artists. is this show similar to IMATS?


----------



## LaShriee House (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't understand...I just wanna know what I need to do to ger my MAC discount card????...I need product....


----------



## LaShriee House (Apr 15, 2009)

I need my discount card,what do I do?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaShriee House* 

 
_I need my discount card,what do I do?_

 

http://www.macpro.com/pdfs/macpro_application_pro.pdf


----------



## babyjazy21 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so excited right now I can barely type lol!
I am a MAC freelancer and was told I needed a letter from my manager stating that I worked at her counter as a freelancer, well she wasn't being too cooperative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She alway's said yeah ok tomorrow or any excuse. So I decided to just send in my app without her letter and guess what??? I got accepted!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOO!

I sent in my business card, Bridal contract and also a reference letter from a company I worked for.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_I am so excited right now I can barely type lol!
I am a MAC freelancer and was told I needed a letter from my manager stating that I worked at her counter as a freelancer, well she wasn't being too cooperative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She alway's said yeah ok tomorrow or any excuse. So I decided to just send in my app without her letter and guess what??? I got accepted!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOO!

I sent in my business card, Bridal contract and also a reference letter from a company I worked for._

 
was the bridal contract one that was already filled out or one that you use as a standard contract that you then modify for the job?

Just curious as I am sending in my papers soon!

Congrats on your card!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_was the bridal contract one that was already filled out or one that you use as a standard contract that you then modify for the job?

Just curious as I am sending in my papers soon!

Congrats on your card!_

 

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well I actually got the bridal contract by searching it on google. I found a really good one that's semi filled out. If you want to take a look at it let me know so I can send it to you!
Good luck!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 18, 2009)

I posted this in the pro discount thread, but incase you didn't see it...

All full- and part-time non-nordstrom mac employees (north america only) can now order online at macpro.com and receive our employee discount!

There are new limits as well. Its still $200/day at stores, but now its $400/day online and $500/day at pro stores.

Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Portia73 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello
Ive been working as a freelance makeup and henna artist for years, I've never had cards, its always been advertised by word of mouth. I'm not trained as such but I seem to be pretty popular in the asian bridal circles. I've used all sorts of products but not much Mac. Now I was thinking of advertising properly, with business cards and some flyers maybe. Now I wonder if that will be enough for the 2 ids required for a pro card. Also I wasn't planning on putting my full name on my business card, just Bridal Makeup and Henna by Portia. will that be enough or does my card have to have my full name and address which im hesitant to put on.

Has anybody else had this problem?

Please advice
thanks in advance


----------



## AGrlCanMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well I actually got the bridal contract by searching it on google. I found a really good one that's semi filled out. If you want to take a look at it let me know so I can send it to you!
Good luck!_

 
Can you send it to me? LOL.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Portia73* 

 
_Hello
Ive been working as a freelance makeup and henna artist for years, I've never had cards, its always been advertised by word of mouth. I'm not trained as such but I seem to be pretty popular in the asian bridal circles. I've used all sorts of products but not much Mac. Now I was thinking of advertising properly, with business cards and some flyers maybe. Now I wonder if that will be enough for the 2 ids required for a pro card. Also I wasn't planning on putting my full name on my business card, just Bridal Makeup and Henna by Portia. will that be enough or does my card have to have my full name and address which im hesitant to put on.

Has anybody else had this problem?

Please advice
thanks in advance_

 
you have to have your full name on the business card, which has to be professionally made.

a flyer will not work at a form or proof.  

macpro.com lists what they will accept as a form of proof.  if its not listed, it won't be accepted.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you have to have your full name on the business card, which has to be professionally made.

a flyer will not work at a form or proof. 

macpro.com lists what they will accept as a form of proof. if its not listed, it won't be accepted._

 

Thats a terrible rule (I know you didnt make it up - but I mean in general), My business card for my freelancing business has only my first and middle name (Alexa Rae), because I hand those things out left and right and I do not at all feel comfortable having my full name on my business cards. I have my full name, Alexa Rae *****, and then my business name, which is just Alexa Rae.


----------



## Portia73 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmmm. bummer! now i have to put my full name on my business card? not comfortable with that tho. I guess I may have to leave it, Even tho they're professionally made and so are my flyers, they advertise my services giving details of what I do etc


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah its understandable. But those are the rules if you want a Mac Pro card, if not you'll have to do without.

The requirements for Makeup artist discount have been listed numerous times. If you don't have any of that, there is really no way around it.

Good luck.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Portia73* 

 
_Hmmm. bummer! now i have to put my full name on my business card? not comfortable with that tho. I guess I may have to leave it, Even tho they're professionally made and so are my flyers, they advertise my services giving details of what I do etc_


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok Im hoping that this post will help out people STILL wondering what to send in.

The MAC Pro discount is intended for *industry professionals only.* That could be if you're a *licensed* : Cosmetologist, Nail technician, barber or Aesthetician. This means you went to school for one of these trades, graduated took your state board and passed.

Other professions that qualify are : photographers, and professional models.

Now, for the *Makeup Artist* discount, this means that you are an established working makeup artist._ Not that you do makeup for your friends, for your neighbors, or that you want to start being one. It means that you already *are*_. 
*They do not accept letters of references from "customers"*

*Professional Criteria only, which is:*
-Tear sheet
-Call sheet
-Comp Card
-business cards
-Union Card
-Makeup school certificate

and you have to send *2* of the mentioned above (in addition w/ a copy of your state issued ID.)

I am trying to clarify this because I have seen alot of posts saying " I have done makeup for this, or my neighbor wants me to do this makeup" that doen not make you a makeup artist. Just like me rubbing alcohol on someone does not make me a nurse/doctor.

This discount is intented for those who need this for their kits. Not for people who want to pay less for MAC just because.

I know that pro card fraud is abundant, but if we can please stop it, we should at least try, as it does affect those of us who make a living out of this.

Now this is what your envelope should contain when you want to send it in:

-Copy of your ID (this is not valid as proof of profession)
-Check for $35 made out to MAC COSMETICS
-2 proofs of profession
*Copy of Licence (aestheticia/nail tech/ cosmetologist/barber)
*business card
*tear sheet
*Call sheet
*comp card
*Union Card
any variation as long as its 2.

and thats it. 

for Models:
Your Head shots and resume. 
(Resume is for models/photograhers ONLY, any other profession needs the proofs mentioned above)

Photographers:
-business cards
and Proof of employment either from a studio or resume if you freelance.

I hope this clears things up, as this is pretty much the requirements that are needed for a member application, I worked at Pro and dealt with applicants all the time.

I am hoping I can make the process easier here, for the Pro's wanting to apply.

( POSTED AGAIN FOR THOSE WHO KEEP ASKING THE SAME QUESTION)


----------



## Portia73 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Ruby


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Ruby! I still have one more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am the head buyer and merchandiser for a fashion compnay in nyc. I do all the styling and makeup for our photoshoots.I know Fashion stylist is someone that is eligible for a Pro Card. I have this on my resume, as well as a full named buisiness card. I also have a letter of reference from my compnay stating I do the fashion styling, but who needs to sign it? President? Controller? CFO?


----------



## puja1204 (May 3, 2009)

I think the wait time is getting longer than it used to be in the past. I read in posts from previous years that people were getting their money taken after ~3 weeks, and then they get the card after another few weeks. I called to check on my app after 4 weeks, and they told me to check back in "a month or so"...4-6 weeks to show up in the computer, and another 3-4 weeks to get the card in the mail. The wait is killing me!!


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Mine took about a month and it wasn't a matter of checking eligibility - I'd just completed a M·A·C professional makeup artistry course and all students received a card automatically._

 
Where do you find out about the M·A·C professional makeup artistry courses and where they are being held and who can attend?


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 5, 2009)

What if you have a cosmotology/make up artist diploma from another country? Would they count that? I would have to get it translated but would they accept it?


----------



## nursee81 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheBlueberry* 

 
_What if you have a cosmotology/make up artist diploma from another country? Would they count that? I would have to get it translated but would they accept it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Give MAC Pro a call and ask them. We can tell you yes, maybe, no but you can get a straight answer from MAC. HTH.


----------



## Yushimi (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to hand in my application for the Pro card today. 

I'm hoping that it won't take too long lolz  I have a couple of weddings coming up hahahaha (Summer weddings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm called and they said having a contract with the bride was alright and of course my business card. But I also included pictures of the works i did in the past weddings. 

I hope you all the best of luck. I'll post here again (if I remember to), if I get the card with the IDs I sent in


----------



## michthr (May 20, 2009)

i just found out today that i got a MAC pro card! it should be here next week! yay! just fro reference i sent in my business card, my bridal contract, a letter of interest and a refrence letter from a bride who's makeup i did for her wedding


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 21, 2009)

For any Fashion stylists out there, I just my business card and a letter of employment from my current employer signed by the President of the Company and the Controller/HR Director and it was accepted.


----------



## anoona (May 21, 2009)

Hi
I have a few question, I wish any one could help me. I am freelancer makeup artist, I do makeup for brides , girls all of my client 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I am working since I was 15 means for 9 years, I am do henna and tan, using MAC Benney ,Nars and so many high quality brands. I am living in middle east in (Kuwait ). I am so interest to get mac pro membership, I am NOT interest for the discount, I just want to buy mac pro items online as them prices without any discount. In our town there‘s one girl sell mac pro product but for very high price she is selling mac pro lipsticks for 28 dollar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the double price, all items she is selling are so pricey . Any one could help me to get mac pro card even without discount features, again I just want to buy mac product within the original price. I do have an Aramex us P.O BOX .

ruby_woo i want ur opinion plz ..and 
Excuse my English  ...

thanks


----------



## Yushimi (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anoona* 

 
_Hi
I have a few question, I wish any one could help me. I am freelancer makeup artist, I do makeup for brides , girls all of my client 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I am working since I was 15 means for 9 years, I am do henna and tan, using MAC Benney ,Nars and so many high quality brands. I am living in middle east in (Kuwait ). I am so interest to get mac pro membership, I am NOT interest for the discount, I just want to buy mac pro items online as them prices without any discount. In our town there‘s one girl sell mac pro product but for very high price she is selling mac pro lipsticks for 28 dollar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the double price, all items she is selling are so pricey . Any one could help me to get mac pro card even without discount features, again I just want to buy mac product within the original price. I do have an Aramex us P.O BOX .

ruby_woo i want ur opinion plz ..and 
Excuse my English  ...

thanks_

 
So what are you asking about?
Just read over this. Go ask for an application at the MAC store. Besides if you seriously just want the product, you can just phone the MAC Pro line and order through the phone and get it shipped to you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Ok Im hoping that this post will help out people STILL wondering what to send in.

The MAC Pro discount is intended for *industry professionals only.* That could be if you're a *licensed* : Cosmetologist, Nail technician, barber or Aesthetician. This means you went to school for one of these trades, graduated took your state board and passed.

Other professions that qualify are : photographers, and professional models.

Now, for the *Makeup Artist* discount, this means that you are an established working makeup artist. Not that you do makeup for your friends, for your neighbors, or that you want to start being one. It means that you already *are*. 
*They do not accept letters of references from "customers"*

*Professional Criteria only, which is:*
-Tear sheet
-Call sheet
-Comp Card
-business cards
-Union Card
-Makeup school certificate

and you have to send *2* of the mentioned above (in addition w/ a copy of your state issued ID.)

I am trying to clarify this because I have seen alot of posts saying " I have done makeup for this, or my neighbor wants me to do this makeup" that doen not make you a makeup artist. Just like me rubbing alcohol on someone does not make me a nurse/doctor.

This discount is intented for those who need this for their kits. Not for people who want to pay less for MAC just because.

I know that pro card fraud is abundant, but if we can please stop it, we should at least try, as it does affect those of us who make a living out of this.

Now this is what your envelope should contain when you want to send it in:

-Copy of your ID (this is not valid as proof of profession)
-Check for $35 made out to MAC COSMETICS
-2 proofs of profession
*Copy of Licence (aestheticia/nail tech/ cosmetologist/barber)
*business card
*tear sheet
*Call sheet
*comp card
*Union Card
any variation as long as its 2.

and thats it. 

for Models:
Your Head shots and resume. 
(Resume is for models/photograhers ONLY, any other profession needs the proofs mentioned above)

Photographers:
-business cards
and Proof of employment either from a studio or resume if you freelance.

I hope this clears things up, as this is pretty much the requirements that are needed for a member application, I worked at Pro and dealt with applicants all the time.

I am hoping I can make the process easier here, for the Pro's wanting to apply.

( POSTED AGAIN FOR THOSE WHO KEEP ASKING THE SAME QUESTION)




_


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 21, 2009)

About how long do you think it takes to receive it? 6-8 weeks?
I am not even most excited about the discount I'm more excited about the makeup classes I can attend now.


----------



## Yushimi (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_About how long do you think it takes to receive it? 6-8 weeks?
I am not even most excited about the discount I'm more excited about the makeup classes I can attend now._

 
my MA said 4-6 weeks. But I guess it depends if you sent it yourself or you let the store send it. And it also depends on your location too I think


----------



## michthr (May 21, 2009)

i sent mine in myself and that was about a month ago... i phone MAC pro yesterday to see if they had gotten my application and the guy on the phone said that it ahd been sent out friday (may 15th) so im hoping to get it next week sometime! so in all the process took about 5ish weeks


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## nursee81 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anoona* 

 
_Hi
I have a few question, I wish any one could help me. I am freelancer makeup artist, I do makeup for brides , girls all of my client 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I am working since I was 15 means for 9 years, I am do henna and tan, using MAC Benney ,Nars and so many high quality brands. I am living in middle east in (Kuwait ). I am so interest to get mac pro membership, I am NOT interest for the discount, I just want to buy mac pro items online as them prices without any discount. In our town there‘s one girl sell mac pro product but for very high price she is selling mac pro lipsticks for 28 dollar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the double price, all items she is selling are so pricey . Any one could help me to get mac pro card even without discount features, again I just want to buy mac product within the original price. I do have an Aramex us P.O BOX .

ruby_woo i want ur opinion plz ..and 
Excuse my English  ...

thanks_

 


You *don't have to be a Pro member* to buy pro products!


----------



## anoona (May 21, 2009)

dear 
nursee81 & Yushimi

we don't have mac pro store in kuwait or even the middle east .only mac store ...

i am asking how can i get mac pro membership if i am from kuwait ?? can i send my application online ?? maybe they don't acceapt it because  i am not in US  ?? have i give (mac pro) the applicatiob face to face ?? how can i clear it up to them that i am not iterest to the discount i want mac pro product..i want to buy online can i ??

if i just called mac pro store they will ship my order !! but how can i pay them ?? i just have ARAMEX BOx ??

plz help me


----------



## Yushimi (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anoona* 

 
_dear 
nursee81 & Yushimi

we don't have mac pro store in kuwait or even the middle east .only mac store ...

i am asking how can i get mac pro membership if i am from kuwait ?? can i send my application online ?? maybe they don't acceapt it because  i am not in US  ?? have i give (mac pro) the applicatiob face to face ?? how can i clear it up to them that i am not iterest to the discount i want mac pro product..i want to buy online can i ??

if i just called mac pro store they will ship my order !! but how can i pay them ?? i just have ARAMEX BOx ??

plz help me_

 
You can call the MAC Pro phone number and order the MAC Pro products. If you just want the Pro product you do *NOT* need a MAC Pro membership. They can ship to a PO Box. It's alright. You just need an address. So that is fine. Just phone the MAC Pro phone number to order.


----------



## anoona (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_You can call the MAC Pro phone number and order the MAC Pro products. If you just want the Pro product you do *NOT* need a MAC Pro membership. They can ship to a PO Box. It's alright. You just need an address. So that is fine. Just phone the MAC Pro phone number to order._

 
how can i pay them the amount of my purches ??


----------



## blindpassion (May 22, 2009)

By credit card. ^^


----------



## Yushimi (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anoona* 

 
_how can i pay them the amount of my purches ??_

 
Use a credit card. They should accept the typical cards. Mastercard, Visa, AMEX.


----------



## anoona (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_You can call the MAC Pro phone number and order the MAC Pro products. If you just want the Pro product you do *NOT* need a MAC Pro membership. They can ship to a PO Box. It's alright. You just need an address. So that is fine. Just phone the MAC Pro phone number to order._

 
excusee me , i am asking alot of question

if i call mac pro and order wut i want , and they shipp my order to the aramex box >> my order will ship to kuwait within a week . but whene should i pay ?? i am in kuwait not us >>i know i am bloody stupied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



whene i call them should i give them my master card id and passowrd so that they can Deduction the amount ??


----------



## blindpassion (May 22, 2009)

Have you never ordered something over the phone or online before with your credit card?

When you call, they take your credit card number and charge your account.


----------



## anoona (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Have you never ordered something over the phone or online before with your credit card?

When you call, they take your credit card number and charge your account._

 
actually it's my first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... thank u girls


----------



## iShadow (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anoona* 

 
_actually it's my first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... thank u girls_

 
Good luck!


----------



## ms. kendra (May 24, 2009)

Hey guys!
My pro card is expired, and I'm now living in a new state. What will I have to do to renew?


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_Hey guys!
My pro card is expired, and I'm now living in a new state. What will I have to do to renew?_

 
when you mail in your check for renewal, send in a photocopy of your new drivers license along with a letter stating you've moved and need your address changed on your account.


----------



## ms. kendra (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_when you mail in your check for renewal, send in a photocopy of your new drivers license along with a letter stating you've moved and need your address changed on your account._

 

So I'm mailing in a check for the renewal fee, and a copy of my new driver's license...what about the old card? A copy of that as well? Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (May 25, 2009)

You shouldnt have to send a copy of your card too, but it wouldn't hurt to do so.


----------



## azmaei (May 26, 2009)

does anyone know if my business card (professionally done) and wedding makeup contract (on my business letterhead) would be enough? i know technically it ought to be, but it seems MAC is being a little fickle about what counts and what doesn't...
tia


----------



## michthr (May 26, 2009)

^that is what i sent in and i qualified for a card. actually i just got it today! *does a little happy dance*!!!!!


----------



## mariaaritaa (May 26, 2009)

Do they call the people on your contracts? I don't want to be giving out my clients' information without their consent! But I also don't want to run the chance of blacking it out and then not being accepted... hmm.. what to do?!


----------



## DancingBrave (May 29, 2009)

So, I just mailed in my app. As proof of profession I meant to include my comp card, my contract, and a letter from my agency on letterhead--except I forgot to include my comp card. When I got home there, it was, sitting on my desk.

Any on ideas on what I should do?


----------



## Yushimi (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DancingBrave* 

 
_So, I just mailed in my app. As proof of profession I meant to include my comp card, my contract, and a letter from my agency on letterhead--except I forgot to include my comp card. When I got home there, it was, sitting on my desk.

Any on ideas on what I should do?_

 
Should be alright. the contract plus the letter from the agency should be enough proof. i hope you remembered to photocopy your driver's license lolz


----------



## Shaquille (May 31, 2009)

I have a question. I am a photographer, but my Business Card doesn't have the same first name with my Driver's License and credit card.

The thing is I have always been using my nickname for photography (I'm a photographer), but on contracts, driver's license and credit card I use my legal (birth) name. 

Any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## dollypink (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sending my app off tomorrow - I've sending a business card & two comp cards, that should be enough shouldn't it? I might photocopy my latest booking form and pop that in before I post it.


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't wait to go to makeup school so I can get my hands on one of these


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I have a question. I am a photographer, but my Business Card doesn't have the same first name with my Driver's License and credit card.

The thing is I have always been using my nickname for photography (I'm a photographer), but on contracts, driver's license and credit card I use my legal (birth) name. 

Any ideas on what I should do?_

 
all forms of proof must have the same name, first and last.

if your business card doesn't have your legal name, then it won't count as an acceptable form of identification.


----------



## DancingBrave (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_Should be alright. the contract plus the letter from the agency should be enough proof. i hope you remembered to photocopy your driver's license lolz_

 
Yeah, that made it in there. thanks!


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked before:

But does Pro Members get their discount as well as any Friends and Family discounts during 'Friend and Family sales,' or do they have to pick one over the other?


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry to keep asking stupid questions, but I'm searching this thread with no answers.

Do you have to order ONLY for the pro-website? Can you order from the regular website as well? And I'd desperately appreciate if anyone can answer my question from above. TIA


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^you can order from the regular site, you just won't get your discount. To get your discount you have to buy at freestanding stores or on the pro site only.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_Sorry if this has been asked before:

But does Pro Members get their discount as well as any Friends and Family discounts during 'Friend and Family sales,' or do they have to pick one over the other?_

 
For the Friends and family you are only going to get 25% off if you have a Pro disc....so if your disc is more than 25% it is more beneficial for you to just buy from a MAC freestanding or Pro store.


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 7, 2009)

Awww thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_all forms of proof must have the same name, first and last.

if your business card doesn't have your legal name, then it won't count as an acceptable form of identification._

 
alrighty. I'll think about other thing to use. Thanks!


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can qualify for a Pro Card if you are a certified Fashion Designer ? Thanks !


----------



## dollypink (Jun 9, 2009)

I got a call today from mac saying my card would be with me in the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## Yushimi (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollypink* 

 
_I got a call today from mac saying my card would be with me in the next 2-3 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When did you hand in/send it out? I'm just wondering because I wanna call up and check if it's being processed yet because the F&F sale is almost here lolz. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_Does anyone know if you can qualify for a Pro Card if you are a certified Fashion Designer ? Thanks !_

 
Yes. You only get 30% off.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_Does anyone know if you can qualify for a Pro Card if you are a certified Fashion Designer ? Thanks !_

 
Not that I am aware of, Fashion Stylist...yes!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm sorry if this question has been answered somehwere in the midst of these pages, but I'm starting cosmetology school in July.  Apart of the program is getting my MAC PPID, and I was wondering about the discount.  Is it 30% while I'm a student?  And then afterwards, when I'm licensed, will it be 40% because I'm learning hair, nails, AND make-up?  I intend on being both a hair stylist and make-up artist!  Thanks ahead of time! <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 10, 2009)

I may be wrong...But my friend is in cosmetology school and I think she said  hers is 25% while in school....


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_I'm sorry if this question has been answered somehwere in the midst of these pages, but I'm starting cosmetology school in July. Apart of the program is getting my MAC PPID, and I was wondering about the discount. Is it 30% while I'm a student? And then afterwards, when I'm licensed, will it be 40% because I'm learning hair, nails, AND make-up? I intend on being both a hair stylist and make-up artist! Thanks ahead of time! <3_

 
i don't know about during school, but once you graduate, you discount would be for cosmetology at 30%.  all cosmos study hair, nails and makeup, but that doesn't make you a makeup artist, so you won't get the 40% off that makeup artists get.  your license will be for cosmetology, so that's the category your discount will fall under.

here is the discount info for while you're in school, but only if your school is approved by mac.  its not just for any cosmo school.

MAC Pro | Membership | Pro Student


----------



## Caderas (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks to both of you ladies.  I emailed my advisor at the school asking for a list of all the products I'll be receiving in my student kit and at the top it also had this attached:

"As a benefit of the M•A•C PRO Student Program, students can purchase
fully assembled, basic makeup kits at a 40% discount.   M•A•C PRO
Student Kits are available only to M•A•C PRO Student Members."

So, it would be 40% for just the kit and I guess 25% for anything else?  I think my advisor mentioned 30%.. but in the end, 5% probably won't make a HUGE difference since this school is wiping my wallet out anyways!  ;D

And about the Cosmetology license.. I'll get 30%, but would I have to be employeed under an actual make-up company to get the 40%?  I'm sorry, I feel like I'm asking a bunch of stupid questions!  haha.. Thanks for your patience again.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_Thanks to both of you ladies. I emailed my advisor at the school asking for a list of all the products I'll be receiving in my student kit and at the top it also had this attached:

"As a benefit of the M•A•C PRO Student Program, students can purchase
fully assembled, basic makeup kits at a 40% discount. M•A•C PRO
Student Kits are available only to M•A•C PRO Student Members."

So, it would be 40% for just the kit and I guess 25% for anything else? I think my advisor mentioned 30%.. but in the end, 5% probably won't make a HUGE difference since this school is wiping my wallet out anyways! ;D

And about the Cosmetology license.. I'll get 30%, but would I have to be employeed under an actual make-up company to get the 40%? I'm sorry, I feel like I'm asking a bunch of stupid questions! haha.. Thanks for your patience again._

 
Because you are going to be a cosmetologist you will receive a 30% regardless. Unless you can submit proof that Makeup is your full time job (tearsheet, call sheet, comp card or union card). Usually the student discount in 20% so just double check. 

HTH.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 11, 2009)

I got my card today! That took no time at all! Not even 4 weeks! woo hoo mac


----------



## Yushimi (Jun 12, 2009)

Still waiting for mine lolz

been exactly 2 weeks now. i'm wondering if i should phone lolz because the F&F is going to start soon!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_Still waiting for mine lolz

been exactly 2 weeks now. i'm wondering if i should phone lolz because the F&F is going to start soon!!_

 
You would only get your pro-member discount. The F&F wouldn't be added to yours or anything like that.

HTH.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_Still waiting for mine lolz

been exactly 2 weeks now. i'm wondering if i should phone lolz because the F&F is going to start soon!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_You would only get your pro-member discount. The F&F wouldn't be added to yours or anything like that.

HTH._

 
ruby's right, only one discount would apply to your purchase.  they won't combine the two.  you'd either get the F&F 25%, or your pro discount, whichever comes first (or is the greater discount, if your pro arrives before F&F).


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 12, 2009)

two weeks since what? 

Mine took 4 weeks to process fully, I got mine at the Makeup Show in NYC. They took the 35$ out last week and I got the card two nights ago! Very Quick


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Not that I am aware of, Fashion Stylist...yes!_

 

Well I'll be going to the IMATS in Pasadena so ill make sure and pick up my MAC PRO card there


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_Well I'll be going to the IMATS in Pasadena so ill make sure and pick up my MAC PRO card there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
From what I have heard you will still need credentials at the IMATS to get a MACPro card. I went to the makeup show in NYC where I got mine and I had to show all required credentials.


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_From what I have heard you will still need credentials at the IMATS to get a MACPro card. I went to the makeup show in NYC where I got mine and I had to show all required credentials._

 
Oh ill be bringing enough credentials. There alot of talk about what is needed or not so its not really a big concern. I"ll just have to wait and see. No harm is done in giving it a try.


----------



## hotmamaoyeah (Jun 16, 2009)

how would a beginning freelance artist be eligible for the pro card? i've seen the requirements, but just not sure about the products i will be able to produce besides a business card? any help or ideas?


----------



## x_ladydanger (Jun 16, 2009)

How much does it cost in England?

I'm a photographer, I do fashion/beauty/portrait photography but I don't have any qualifications in it at all, I'm self taught. I have a business card, what else could I send in? I'm planning on doing a make up course soon so that I can do make up on the models I do shoots with. Do you think I'd qualify for a MAC pro card?


----------



## christinaruiz90 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_From what I have heard you will still need credentials at the IMATS to get a MACPro card. I went to the makeup show in NYC where I got mine and I had to show all required credentials._

 


i wanted to know what you took so i could take the same and more lol


----------



## makeupmaven (Jun 20, 2009)

I submitted two pieces of ID in addition to my drivers license - a business card and a professional letter of reference (a photographer I work with).  I faxed AND mailed my documents.  I sent the info in on June 8th or 9th, my card was charged on June 15th and I got it in the mail on 6/18.  I was shocked at how fast it arrived!  The postmark on the envelope said NYC so I guess they don't mail them from Canada.  I can't wait to use my card!!


----------



## azmaei (Jun 21, 2009)

I sent in two forms of i.d., my business card, my wedding contract, and a call sheet last thursday (6/18)

i'll let you guys know the verdict when i find out!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 22, 2009)

I know this has been asked over and over, but I'm super nervous about applying for fear that I will be turned down and I could really use the card.

I'm now working as a freelance mua, but I don't have any professional training. No school. I've taken some classes, but have no official certificate or diploma for makeup. 

I've worked with individuals for weddings, proms, and other occasions, even a couple photo shoots for models/photographers for a little over a year now. 

So, if I send in my application, photo ID, a business card, resume and a letter of reference from a previous client/photographer/model, will I be approved? I read in previous posts that you had to have a certificate or diploma to get the card and be considered a pro.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 22, 2009)

You have nothing to loose - send it in, if they reject it - you can always try again.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sending in my stuff tomorrow! I will post how it goes! Wish me luck!


----------



## dollypink (Jun 25, 2009)

I could be being really dense here... but once you've got the card, and you've signed in, how you you order online? I can't seem to find it anywhere!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^youre on the pro site right? Cuz you can't shop on the regular site with your discount.

Once you set up an account and sign, when you enter you pro card number, it automatically takes your discount into effect. So as long as you're signed in, your discount is applied to products when you add them to your cart.


----------



## dollypink (Jun 25, 2009)

yep I'm on the pro site, i'm confused as i don't even have a cart! and the products dont have a little box next to them to add them to a cart or anything


----------



## DancingBrave (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollypink* 

 
_yep I'm on the pro site, i'm confused as i don't even have a cart! and the products dont have a little box next to them to add them to a cart or anything_

 
You're not logged in!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, you're not signed in. You can't sign in until you set up an account. Once that's done, you can sign in and that's where you'll enter your pro card number. Then you can shop!


----------



## dollypink (Jun 26, 2009)

i am signed in though! it says "welcome charlotte" and everything.
is it because i'm in the uk?

*Thank you for your replies though, i don't want this to sound snippy, i'm just baffled!


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 27, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay i got the card! checked my credit card today and saw the 35 dollars deducted!! i can't wait to get it!


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 27, 2009)

oh and for all of those that want to know i am a performer/model

i sent in my modeling resume with my headshot on it, a business card, and a letter from my organization (on letterhead).


----------



## Yushimi (Jul 4, 2009)

Took 5 weeks to get my card to come in and arrive to my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just in time for Colour Craft, now nice lolz


----------



## michthr (Jul 4, 2009)

^Congrats!


----------



## cazgh (Jul 6, 2009)

I have just applied for my student card with my college enrollement details - really would love to get the bits for my kit with the discount.  Every little helps after all!!!


Update: Yay my card came today, just in time for a shopping trip this weekend for my birthday - how chuffed am I??


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 15, 2009)

I am going to send in my stuff... thanks for all of the helpful tips here. Hope I get it!

Oh, and one question, are all of the products (i.e. new releases, etc.) that are on the regular website available on the Pro site? I mean, when new collections come out, you can usually order everything on the Pro site, right?


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_I am going to send in my stuff... thanks for all of the helpful tips here. Hope I get it!

Oh, and one question, are all of the products (i.e. new releases, etc.) that are on the regular website available on the Pro site? I mean, when new collections come out, you can usually order everything on the Pro site, right?_

 
Along the lines, how does the Pro Site product availability compare to the regular site? ((Are they essentially out of the same stock, so if something is sold out on one, most likely it's sold out on the other.))


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 23, 2009)

The money was drafted from my debit card 2 weeks ago and a week ago I got an email with my pro #, but no card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I wanted to go shop for Baby Bloom & Love the Look this weekend.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^order online with your #!


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_^^^order online with your #!_

 
Already did that! I just wanted to look at the shadows & blushes in person and not have to make a list, go home and order, wait a few days, etc. Especially since I JUST placed an order.



And for the life of me I just don't get why there's only 5 "complimentary" shipments/year when you get free over $60 on the reg site, all the time!


----------



## aefreema (Jul 25, 2009)

I know people have asked this but I don't feel like sifting through the entire thread.  

I am just starting out as an artist.  I have a business card but no portfolio or resume...YET (I am attending the Artist Summit in Miami in October to attend seminars and workshops).  If I fax/mail my business card and license, will that suffice?  If not, what else could I do?  I'm in graduate school and this Fall I plan on doing ALOT of makeup for people on campus (Homecoming, Pageants, Test Shooting, local Modelling clubs, etc.)  but I am still building up my kit to accomodate everyone.  I have a Nixie and Illamasqua pro discount also...should I create a resume and just add these memberships to help prove my profession?  HELP ME! I just really need that discount to help kick off my artistry! Thanks guys!  Muchos besos!


----------



## iShadow (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_
And for the life of me I just don't get why there's only 5 "complimentary" shipments/year when you get free over $60 on the reg site, all the time!_

 
Because you're not paying full price.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok guys so I sent out my info on Thursday the 16th of this month and tomorrow it will be 2 weeks I haven't heard from Mac and no money has been taken out of my account. Does it usually take this long or do you think they never got my application Im not sure on what to do can anyone help me out. I'm thinking i'll wait till thursday and then give them a call ?


----------



## GucciGirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey, 
I applied for mine and it took about a good month or so. I applied in June and just got the email that they approved me last week. BUT the email said that my membership has been active since July 10th. So it does take a while but you should receive an email that you have been approved before you even get the card. BTW...I still havent received my actual card yet but I have been using my discount. HTH


----------



## GucciGirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aefreema* 

 
_I know people have asked this but I don't feel like sifting through the entire thread.  

I am just starting out as an artist.  I have a business card but no portfolio or resume...YET (I am attending the Artist Summit in Miami in October to attend seminars and workshops).  If I fax/mail my business card and license, will that suffice?  If not, what else could I do?  I'm in graduate school and this Fall I plan on doing ALOT of makeup for people on campus (Homecoming, Pageants, Test Shooting, local Modelling clubs, etc.)  but I am still building up my kit to accomodate everyone.  I have a Nixie and Illamasqua pro discount also...should I create a resume and just add these memberships to help prove my profession?  HELP ME! I just really need that discount to help kick off my artistry! Thanks guys!  Muchos besos!





_

 
Hey, you can send in your business card and license and if you have any professional references. Go to the MAC pro website and download the application and they will tell you what they accept.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GucciGirl* 

 
_Hey, 
I applied for mine and it took about a good month or so. I applied in June and just got the email that they approved me last week. BUT the email said that my membership has been active since July 10th. So it does take a while but you should receive an email that you have been approved before you even get the card. BTW...I still havent received my actual card yet but I have been using my discount. HTH_

 

oh okay that's cool so i'll just have to wait and see thanks again


----------



## diamondinthesky (Aug 6, 2009)

question! will they contact the company i work for? the reason i ask is because the person who wrote my professional letter of reference doesn't go to the office every weekday. if he happens to miss the call(if they even do this), will MAC call back or leave a message, or something? i reeeaaallly don't want to ruin my chances.


----------



## inconspicuous (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey!

Nobody called my references when I applied.  I faxed off my application in the morning and about half an hour later a lady called to confirm my credit card details.  The charge went on that night and they emailed me my pro membership number a couple days later when I asked them.

Mind, I applied and was accepted the first week of April, and have yet to get my card.

SO: my question!

1. Can you use your card/discount overseas?  I live in the UK but I'm going back to my native Canada for two weeks starting the end of August and was wondering if my discount would be valid there?

and 2. Can you shop in-store and use your discount using your membership number?  Because I've requested my card FOUR times (to two different addresses even) and it hasn't come.  But everything else I've ordered has =/


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just faxed in my application yesterday, today I saw the $35 charge deducted from my bank account.

My question is.... Will I have to wait to get my card in the mail to be able to order online? Or is there a way to get my card number emailed to me or something?


----------



## cocolicouss (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashmarie019* 

 
_I just faxed in my application yesterday, today I saw the $35 charge deducted from my bank account.

My question is.... Will I have to wait to get my card in the mail to be able to order online? Or is there a way to get my card number emailed to me or something?_

 
I just don't get it I tried faxing mine and the Number never worked and when i called them they didn't want me to fax it and I sent out my stuff almost a month ago and still no word


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea I Just Faxed My Application On Monday And Yesterday 35 Was Deducted So Am Guessing Maybe I Get My Card In A Week. Cant Wait To Start Using My Discount.


----------



## inconspicuous (Aug 12, 2009)

You can order over the phone without your card.  If you email their customer services and request your membership number so you can setup online or whatever, they'll send you the number.  And you can order over the phone anyway since they'll have your details on their system (I've never been asked for my membership number or anything anyway).

Also, if you have a Pro store near you that you want to go to, they should have your details on their system too (I emailed Customer Services on Monday to find out if I could go to the Pro store in London (I live in the UK) to shop even though I don't have my card and they said I'd be on the system so that's fine).  

You can also use your discount internationally once you have your card.

It's been 4 months for me though and I STILL haven't gotten my card >.<


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_I just don't get it I tried faxing mine and the Number never worked and when i called them they didn't want me to fax it and I sent out my stuff almost a month ago and still no word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think they prefer applications being mailed in so that they can verify your credentials. Maybe its easier for them to verify they are legitimate if they see an original copy of your business card, letter of recommendation on a letterhead, etc. However I am an aesthetician, so I sent in a copy of my diploma and my state license and a copy of my drivers license. Those are watermarked so you can see they are legit and I am searchable in the Pennsylvania state license verification website, which takes two seconds to look up. So maybe thats why mine went through so quickly?

I did however call the Mac Pro number to ask their fax number to verify i faxed to the right one, and they said they do not accept applications by fax.... Oopsie. But they took the money out 12 hours later....

Confusing 

By the way what number did you use? I used one I found in this forum it was like 905 something. Others told me to use the 1-877-553-5536, but thats the customer service line so I assumed that wouldn;t work....


----------



## ImMACnificent (Aug 12, 2009)

Dunno if this has been answered or not

Im applying in the next few days. I have two photographers letters of reference on letterheads, business cards and a copy of my ID of course.

One of my letters of reference is not actually SIGNED, but they used a font to sign it. As long as it's on a letterhead will it still be accepted?


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 13, 2009)

Man I'm so hyped!!!!! I got the charge on my card. I called to verify that I was approved and customer service confirmed it!!!! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to get that card in my hands!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was told that it would be about 2-3 weeks but I hope it doesn't take that long!


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiijunkii* 

 
_Man I'm so hyped!!!!! I got the charge on my card. I called to verify that I was approved and customer service confirmed it!!!! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to get that card in my hands!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was told that it would be about 2-3 weeks but I hope it doesn't take that long!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good Luck w/ that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine came out on 7/10 and I received mine on 8/10.


----------



## andrie (Aug 17, 2009)

I know you guys are talking about the Macpro card but I have a question about the warehouse sale.  How much can you purchase?


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 18, 2009)

So, after all the excitement about finally being able to apply for a pro card, I have to say this process is frustrating!

I think the MAC customer service employees need to all get on the same page! As nice as they are, each time I talk to someone different I get different answers.

"No we don't accept faxed applications" Well apparently you do since I faxed mine and you charged my card.

So can I just get my pro # emailed to me so that I can access macpro online? 
"Well, If you didn't provide an email address with your application we will give you your PRO # if you call 877 blahblahblah after your card has been issued" So has my card been issued since the money has been taken from my account already? "In 2 days it is scheduled to be issued" 

***wait 4 days**

"Sorry we will never give your number out over the phone" Well can you please tell me if my card has been issued yet? "Once your creditcard is charged your pro card has been issued"

Yeeeeesh can I just have my number so I can give you more money for product? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess not.

I know I am being impatient and it will be here soon I am sure and I will be as happy as can be.... But it is frustrating to get completely different answers all the time!


----------



## cocolicouss (Aug 18, 2009)

ok so i didn't get the card and there reasoning was that i didn't provide them with two pieces of professional criteria which i don't understand i sent in my business card and a letter from a client so i don't understand what they need from me and does anyone have there fax number cause the one i had wouldn't work thanks


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 18, 2009)

905-944-6400 is the fax number I used just last monday. Charged my card tuesday.


----------



## x_ladydanger (Aug 29, 2009)

I got my MAC student card last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And today I got a letter from my college telling me about my kit and it's MAC! I can't wait to get it! It's alot of money, but we get 35% discount!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if a business lisence counts as a form of professional ID?

I would assume so... in my opinion thats pretty much the highest form of proof  

But does anyone know?


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 19, 2009)

hey, i was just wondering what types of students qualify for the mac student discount, is it just makeup students? or is it students of any of the professions which qualify for a mac pro card?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionjunkiexx* 

 
_hey, i was just wondering what types of students qualify for the mac student discount, is it just makeup students? or is it students of any of the professions which qualify for a mac pro card?_

 
MAC Pro | Membership | Pro Student


----------



## Kah (Sep 19, 2009)

how many members have "upgraded" their mac card, i.e. originally applied as a hair stylist but want to apply as a makeup artist? Thanks


----------



## RenaSunflash (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm a freelance makeup artist, and I mostly do makeup for teenagers for their prom/graduation, as well as some weddings.  How would I apply for a card?  Someone stated on the main page that a business card and newspaper ad worked, but that post was from a few years ago.  Would that still apply now?  Should I get a letter of recommendation from a previous client (since they're individuals and not contract work I'm not sure this applies) or send in contact information for a couple of them as well?  

Also, I have no drivers license or passport at the moment.  What should I send in as ID?


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you have a state issued ID card?  They look like a driver's license, but are for ID purposes only.  They're usually $15-20 from your DMV, and definitely handy to have!  MAC accepts these because they're government issued  (I'm assuming you're in the U.S., I apologize if you're not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 1, 2009)

Can one use a gift card w/ their Pro discount at a freestanding store?

I don't understand why not, and therefore why it's not an option on the Pro site. How many of us could receive a MAC gift card instead of Cash for birthday/holiday because people don't know we have a Pro card???


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 2, 2009)

I got my pro card today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It only took 2 weeks to get it bc i sent off my app on Sept. 15......too bad I don't have any money to buy anything LOL

Oh and I sent in a check....


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_Can one use a gift card w/ their Pro discount at a freestanding store?

I don't understand why not, and therefore why it's not an option on the Pro site. How many of us could receive a MAC gift card instead of Cash for birthday/holiday because people don't know we have a Pro card???_

 
Yes, I am told you can....you just can't buy a gift card with with your Pro Discount per my friend


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_Can one use a gift card w/ their Pro discount at a freestanding store?

I don't understand why not, and therefore why it's not an option on the Pro site. How many of us could receive a MAC gift card instead of Cash for birthday/holiday because people don't know we have a Pro card???_

 

At stores like Macy's, Nordstroms ect you cant use your Pro card but you can at free standing Mac Pro stores. I myself buy direct but dont have a Pro card buy many of my buyers that are makeup artist do. I recently asked one that works at Macy's Mac counter about this subject and above is what she had told me. Hope this helps?


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_At stores like Macy's, Nordstroms ect you cant use your Pro card but you can at free standing Mac Pro stores. I myself buy direct but dont have a Pro card buy many of my buyers that are makeup artist do. I recently asked one that works at Macy's Mac counter about this subject and above is what she had told me. Hope this helps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think what she meant is that if you get a gift card as a gift can we use it with our pro discount....since Xmas is coming up I know I'll be getting MAC gc's and my family members don't know I have the pro card.  So if I go in the store and pick up some stuff, can the discount be applied and a gc as a form of payment?

It would be nice if we could...but hey, giftcards are great regardless cuz it's not my money LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_I think what she meant is that if you get a gift card as a gift can we use it with our pro discount....since Xmas is coming up I know I'll be getting MAC gc's and my family members don't know I have the pro card. So if I go in the store and pick up some stuff, can the discount be applied and a gc as a form of payment?

It would be nice if we could...but hey, giftcards are great regardless cuz it's not my money LOL_

 

Yes you can use a Giftcard to pay for your purchases...you just can't buy a Giftcard with your Pro discount, she is saying...I just asked my Pro store Mgr ....she is my neighbor LOL ...sorry I did not explain it better....I give her a GC every year for Christmas and she uses it towards her purchases


----------



## MACandie2012 (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aefreema* 

 
_I know people have asked this but I don't feel like sifting through the entire thread. 

I am just starting out as an artist. I have a business card but no portfolio or resume...YET (I am attending the Artist Summit in Miami in October to attend seminars and workshops). If I fax/mail my business card and license, will that suffice? If not, what else could I do? I'm in graduate school and this Fall I plan on doing ALOT of makeup for people on campus (Homecoming, Pageants, Test Shooting, local Modelling clubs, etc.) but I am still building up my kit to accomodate everyone. I have a Nixie and Illamasqua pro discount also...should I create a resume and just add these memberships to help prove my profession? HELP ME! I just really need that discount to help kick off my artistry! Thanks guys! Muchos besos!




_

 

I turned in my photo ID, my makeup artist license, and a business card and I got approved for the MAC Pro card. HTH


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Yes you can use a Giftcard to pay for your purchases...you just can't buy a Giftcard with your Pro discount, she is saying...I just asked my Pro store Mgr ....she is my neighbor LOL ...sorry I did not explain it better....I give her a GC every year for Christmas and she uses it towards her purchases_

 
Glad to know I can get giftcards and use my discount....bring on the giftcards!!!!!! WOO HOOOOOO


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 8, 2009)

I got my certificate through an online school and I only freelance. Would they even accept my certificate as being recognized? Also, if not would a business card and copy of my ID be enough? I just don't want to send in money for them to return it within a week with no card.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 8, 2009)

A business card and ID alone would not be enough, as you need two pieces of "proof" as I call them.  You could include something like reference letters and contracts.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 8, 2009)

I sent in my resume, a head shot and a program from Brian Boitano's American Open professional Championships where my partner and I are listed *with photo. My application was just approved, it took around 2 weeks give or take a day, and I sent it directly by mail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh it will be a dangerous thing...working for MAC and having that card....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  For those of you who already have it, do you take advantage of the pro classes offered? What do you think of them


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ Lucky!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sent my stuff in two weeks ago from tomorrow, and I haven't heard anything and haven't seen a charge on my Amex yet.  I HATE waiting


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_I sent in my resume, a head shot and a program from Brian Boitano's American Open professional Championships where my partner and I are listed *with photo. My application was just approved, it took around 2 weeks give or take a day, and I sent it directly by mail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh it will be a dangerous thing...working for MAC and having that card....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  For those of you who already have it, do you take advantage of the pro classes offered? What do you think of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I want to!  Luckily I have easy access to a pro store...I really want to take the Hi Def class I think it's in November....


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone happen to know if the MAC Pro card can be used to purchase the Iwata airbrush system????


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_Anyone happen to know if the MAC Pro card can be used to purchase the Iwata airbrush system????_

 
No, it can not.


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 13, 2009)

Alright, dumb question...

I think I heard the MA at MAC say I could order via the store, and she knew I had my Pro Card...

There's a couple things I missed out on, via online, (Black Greasepaint Stick & Nude Rose Lipstick), if I call the store (St. Louis Freestanding) and they are available, can they ship them to me, and use my discount? Yes, I know I'll have to pay shipping.

-Thanks.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_Alright, dumb question...

I think I heard the MA at MAC say I could order via the store, and she knew I had my Pro Card...

There's a couple things I missed out on, via online, (Black Greasepaint Stick & Nude Rose Lipstick), if I call the store (St. Louis Freestanding) and they are available, can they ship them to me, and use my discount? Yes, I know I'll have to pay shipping.

-Thanks._

 
oooo good question.  I hope the answer is YES for you....


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 15, 2009)

wOOt, I got approved!  I was worried as I applied as a photographer, and it seems easier to get one as a MUA than a photographer (but I wanted to be honest with my "profession")... so I got antsy because it had been 3 weeks, and called and they said I was approved!  It's my birthday, and I'm really sick, so this was nice to hear because otherwise this day was sucking


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 15, 2009)

^^^ Yeah! Great news  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would imagine they would, After all, one of the 2 founders of MAC was a photographer


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks!

I just felt a bit iffy for mine because the magazine I worked for is an automotive one, but I shot a lot of their models for promotional stuff and covers.  I still worried that wouldn't be enough, but I guess it was!  I did a masthead, resume, and both my personal and magazine business cards.  I figured more was better in my case.  

Eeeee, I'm so excited!  Now I just gotta wait for my card to show up in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hate waiting, I'm soooo bad at it!  I've been on a MAC free diet since I sent in my application, and I have a list building up of stuff I need to buy!


----------



## Mooon_light65 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, Question....Can you use your Mac pro Card with Gone But not Forgotten programme...? im in uk...so any answer would be great from anywhere...
Thanks a million....


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 22, 2009)

Been on a MAC diet for the past month....the Pro card arrived today, Time to SHOP!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It came just in time because I have booked quite a few Halloween jobs and the Style Black collection will definitely at the top of my list!


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_Been on a MAC diet for the past month....the Pro card arrived today, Time to SHOP!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It came just in time because I have booked quite a few Halloween jobs and the Style Black collection will definitely at the top of my list!



_

 
YAY, you and me both!  I think we sent ours in during the same time period so that makes sense!  I got the biggest smile when I opened up my mailbox and saw that envelope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already did a little haul at my local store, and hopefully will get into NYC to the pro store this weekend.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_YAY, you and me both!  I think we sent ours in during the same time period so that makes sense!  I got the biggest smile when I opened up my mailbox and saw that envelope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already did a little haul at my local store, and hopefully will get into NYC to the pro store this weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
SO not fair!!!! I would die to see/shop at the Pro Store in NYC...lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Shopping!


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_SO not fair!!!! I would die to see/shop at the Pro Store in NYC...lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Shopping!_

 
Aww, I'll think of you next time I go!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a great place, very different than the typical retail MAC store.  There's tools and black face charts out so you can sit there and play around and create stuff yourself.  And they really don't breathe down your neck.  Many people have negative experiences it seems in pro stores because they go there with basic makeup questions, and it's really not the type of place to do that.  Maybe that's why the store is all hidden and unmarked, heh.

Yesterday someone was doing a photoshoot with a model in the studio, so that was neat to see.  I wanna use their studio!


----------



## dreamsicle23 (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone dropped their app off at a store?  I didn't have time to go to the post office to deal with the customs and such for mailing to Canada so I just dropped it at a store.  Just wondering if it takes that much longer.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 26, 2009)

^ Unless you're sending a massive packet/package, you don't have to deal with customs with Canada with a first class letter.  My stuff all fit in a normal sized business envelope, and it's something like 75 cents and you don't have to fill out any forms.    It took about one week for my letter to go NJ to Toronto.

Just letting you know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still had to stand in line like 15 minutes to mail it out, which I can see people seeing as a hassle.  Seems like doing anything at the post office takes forever, at least at my local one


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 30, 2009)

deleted


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_Does anyone have a coupon code to the Pro site for free shipping? I noticed that the codes to the regular MAC site don't work. I haven't used my pro card online yet. Thanks for your help!_

 
  I have no idea why they even have the box to put in a code bc we don't qualify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I guess they figure if you get a discount you can pay for shipping.  We do get 5 free shipping over $150 a year though...for me it's really hard to hit that $150 so I have paid for shipping....


----------



## Mooon_light65 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi.....
Ok, Question....Can you use your Mac pro Card with Gone But not Forgotten programme...? im in uk...so any answer would be great from anywhere...
Thanks a million....


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mooon_light65* 

 
_Hi.....
Ok, Question....Can you use your Mac pro Card with Gone But not Forgotten programme...? im in uk...so any answer would be great from anywhere...
Thanks a million...._

 
I want to know this answer too!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Nov 2, 2009)

The 35.00 came out of my account a few days ago. Then today I got my "official" email with my pro card number so I already went and bought a few things online!

Cant waittttttt to get the real card in the mail.


It said in an email that I get a "welcome package" Anyone know what that entails?


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 2, 2009)

I never got a welcome package, unless that is their fancy term for the envelope the card comes in.  Which I think is what they're talking about... if not, dammit, I want my package!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like how MAC doesn't do things in a standard order... I got my card first in the mail, and then about 5 days later the email, but others get the email and then their card.


----------



## pmjc69 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm sorry if this question sounds a bit dump. Just wanted to get a few things clear before I apply for my pro card.

So you could order through the macpro website alone? Just like how it is on the regular mac website? I always thought that you have to call in to place an order and such. So with ordering on macpro.com, do you have your own credit card with your name on it? I sometimes tends to use my close one's instead when mine is not available.

thanks gurls!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ i'd like to know that as well. I was reading in earlier posts in this thread that you can't use the pro discount when purchasing online?? Also, can anyone tell me what the student kit has in it?? Does anyone have it and do you like it?? Thank you


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 3, 2009)

You can order online at macpro.com once you have your card.  

I *think* the credit card has to be in your name, but I am not 100% sure.  They wouldn't let me use my husband's card at a freestanding store, so I would imagine that online would have the same policy.


----------



## MUALindsay (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pmjc69* 

 
_I'm sorry if this question sounds a bit dump. Just wanted to get a few things clear before I apply for my pro card.

So you could order through the macpro website alone? Just like how it is on the regular mac website? I always thought that you have to call in to place an order and such. So with ordering on macpro.com, do you have your own credit card with your name on it? I sometimes tends to use my close one's instead when mine is not available.

thanks gurls!_

 
In the US, you can order via macpro.com, and when you place items in your cart, it will show the discount. When you have your pro #, you can register online for an account there.

And the credit/debit card you use MUST have the same name as your pro card and same address as you gave them when applying for the card. (It brings all that info up when you register for an account online.)

I was able to use my debit card, in store, with their keypad thingee, but with my credit card (even though same name, etc.) she had to look at it and run it through herself.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_I want to know this answer too!_

 
No, you can not use the pro card for Gone But Not Forgotten


----------



## Addicted2him (Nov 7, 2009)

Im new to this site and the whole forum thing! But i luv MAC and all this info really help me out and ALL of you guys are just AWESOME!!!!!! I finally sent in my pro card app. ill update if i get it or not!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2him* 

 
_Im new to this site and the whole forum thing! But i luv MAC and all this info really help me out and ALL of you guys are just AWESOME!!!!!! I finally sent in my pro card app. ill update if i get it or not!_

 
Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hope that you get your pro card!


----------



## Mindy! (Dec 31, 2009)

Sent out my Application today!


----------



## Mindy! (Dec 31, 2009)

Quick Question will a make up contract that I give to my clients work? Or by Contract do they only mean "modeling contracts"? I sen them my buisness card, refrence letter, ad, and a contract just to be safe.


----------



## mystikgarden (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, I have a question. I am just starting up my freelance business and I have applied for a Mac Pro card twice now. I have been turned down both times. I have sent in my application, business card, copy of my id, and my own voided contract I give to clients. I'm getting very frustrated. I don't have anything else to send but those things. They have just sent the items back to me with no explanation. Any advise on what I should do?


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 9, 2010)

^^ Have you called and asked them why they've been sent back?


----------



## bethanie (Jan 9, 2010)

My mum is a nail technician, would she qualify for a card?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_^^ Have you called and asked them why they've been sent back?_

 
+2  I've known several freelancers that sent in the same stuff as you and got accepted...


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bethanie* 

 
_My mum is a nail technician, would she qualify for a card?_

 
yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_+2 I've known several freelancers that sent in the same stuff as you and got accepted..._

 
 I don't know why she is getting rejected....that's why I asked if she called them.  Her documents aren't the same as the ones i've turned in...


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 10, 2010)

I was just quoting you and saying "+2" as in I agree that she should call them.. sorry for the confusion..


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I was just quoting you and saying "+2" as in I agree that she should call them.. sorry for the confusion.._

 
 ah gotcha! LOL i guess i don't know all the lingo quite yet....


----------



## photogeek (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey ladies (and perhaps gents), 

Just needed to brag that I _finally_ got my act together (after more than a year of putting it off for no good reason) and sent in my application for the Pro Card today (!) 

I'm excited.
And nervous.

I know there are 39 pages of 'I sent this and this, do you think I'll get it??' posts in this thread but I hope y'all won't mind one more:
Has anyone ever sent in _programs_ from shows (theater) that they worked makeup for?  The application form lists "Program/press Materials with name" as valid proof, but I wonder if that's meant more for the performers.  I wasn't sure but crossed my fingers and sent in two programs (from a small but professional independent theater) in which I'm listed the "Makeup Designer" and I also included my business card.  
Any input on if you think this will be adequate? 

One other question-- has anyone sent their application to the Buffalo, NY office?  The address isn't listed on the form but is up on the website so I sent it there to avoid dealing with the delay of sending it out of the country to Canada.

Thanks all, this whole thread has been really helpful!
meg

PS- The shows are 'Hedwig and the Angry Inch' and 'Rocky Horror' in case you were curious


----------



## mystikgarden (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_^^ Have you called and asked them why they've been sent back?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_+2 I've known several freelancers that sent in the same stuff as you and got accepted..._

 

Yes I finally spoke with them. They told me that "I can not use my own voided  contract." I'm not really sure what else I can do at this point. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## KimP827 (Jan 20, 2010)

I sent  in my info to MAC by Fax on the 15th.  It was my I.D., business card, a reference from a client, and I got a call today saying this was not acceptable.  Yesterday, I also faxed over a signed makeup contract, reference from another client who works for JIVE, which was on the JIVE letterhead.  So we will see what happens.  I PRAY I get it.  I don't have a certificate or antything because you don't need one in NY.  I freelance.


----------



## bluestorm20 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi girls so im kinda of confused as to if i would qualify for a pro card or not. I have done plenty of prom,special occasion makeup and have been compensated for the work ive done, but i never worked for an actualy company i guess you could say. I end up buying alot of makeup for the clients i do and a pro card would help greatly. would i qualify? If so what documents should i send in? I could obivously get the business card but i dont know what i would use for the second piece.


----------



## MACKing13 (Jan 22, 2010)

So I sent in my application in December and still have not heard anything.  I submitted the application to the Buffalo address. I am assuming after all this time I was denied, however, if they need further information from me, I would be willing to submit it. I just don't know whether they need it or not because I haven't heard anything... anyone have a similar situation?  I submitted a check, and it has not been cashed.


----------



## photoandmakeup (Jan 23, 2010)

MACKing,
Have you tried calling the Buffalo office and inquiring about your application?
It sounds like they're supposed to tell you either way, so it's worth checking into, ya know?  They might be able to tell you what else you need if they want more info, which would save you from having to apply all over again if you could just fax in one more thing or something like that.
Worth a shot!
m


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, I would like to know as well! This is a great question because I kick out alot of money all the time for my clients!


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck girl


----------



## lilithbloody (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe a stupid question but..

I use to work on a local magazine as a photographer and graphic designer every summer. As I read at the membership application, photographers can also apply. Do you think I would qualify for a card?

TIA


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilithbloody* 

 
_Maybe a stupid question but..

I use to work on a local magazine as a photographer and graphic designer every summer. As I read at the membership application, photographers can also apply. Do you think I would qualify for a card?

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got my card as a photographer... like you, I worked for a magazine.  So here's what I did...

What I submitted was my personal business, my business card for the magazine, the masthead from one of the issues that lists me as a staff photographer (and credits me for cover shot with a model/car), and then for good measure I typed up a simple resume explaining the work I do with models.  Since I do mostly automotive events and stuff, I decided I should explain that I do work with models in that particular industry and do a lot of studio shoots, since otherwise cars don't use makeup, haha.  

Got my card in 3 weeks after I sent in my application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did call after 2 weeks, because I was getting antsy, and the guy on the phone looked up my information and told me that I did indeed get approved.


----------



## lilithbloody (Jan 26, 2010)

My job at the magazine has nothing to do with models :S When an editor needs me for a report or an interview I go with them and take some photos, there are no models or studio, you'd say I'm like a photojournalist.

I would apply to MAC Pro Spain, and as I far as I know, the Pro program is very recent here. They ask me for two pieces of professional criteria, I think I could send them the editorial page of the magazine where they credited me (as a photographer and graphic designer) and since I don't have a business card as a photographer (I am mostly a graphic designer), I could make me a new one where I state I could also work as a photographer.

Maybe I'll apply because I have nothing to loose, but if there is no make-up involved in my work I guess I won't qualify


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure how much they check into the publications and what not.  I worked for a car magazine, so nothing to really do with makeup, and I got approved.  

Worse that can happen is that they'll deny you, heh.


----------



## macmakeupjunkie (Jan 27, 2010)

I have lurked on here for a while but out frustration here is my first post LOL.

I have been a freelance artist for 10 years now doing pageants, weddings any kind of events, recently my husband lost his job and out need and want, I applied for a MAC pro card. I mailed off my id, business card and contract on Dec 12, 2009 and today I received my denial letter. The letter states that I cannot use a contract as part of the credential part of the app.

I have spent thousands of dollars over the years at MAC and just needed the discount now to restock my kit for upcoming events. So what else can I use? I have letters of recommendation but they are from clients who don't have official letterheads. Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks ahead of time for any recs!!!


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I have lurked on here for a while but out frustration here is my first post LOL.

I have been a freelance artist for 10 years now doing pageants, weddings any kind of events, recently my husband lost his job and out need and want, I applied for a MAC pro card. I mailed off my id, business card and contract on Dec 12, 2009 and today I received my denial letter. The letter states that I cannot use a contract as part of the credential part of the app.

I have spent thousands of dollars over the years at MAC and just needed the discount now to restock my kit for upcoming events. So what else can I use? I have letters of recommendation but they are from clients who don't have official letterheads. Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks ahead of time for any recs!!!_

 
I was just reading the info online and it said contract on production company letterhead.  So that may be the reason it got rejected.  

sorry


----------



## photogeek (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I have lurked on here for a while but out frustration here is my first post LOL.
---

I have spent thousands of dollars over the years at MAC and just needed the discount now to restock my kit for upcoming events. So what else can I use? I have letters of recommendation but they are from clients who don't have official letterheads. Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks ahead of time for any recs!!!_

 
1) I hope you keep posting now that you've de-lurked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and sorry about your DH's job, that's rough!  Stick around though, you sound like you have some great experience to bring to the boards!

2) You could pretty easily make some sort of promo/comp card for yourself and submit that along with your business card, I think that would probably work.  

I'm thinking you could make some sort of mailer (like a big postcard, or even a small fold-out brochure) that you would use for advertising or giving to prospective clients.  That way, you'd be able to include some photos of your work, and some combination of: list of your specialties, qualifications (ex: 10 years experience!), you could even put a few short client quotes/recommendations on there from pleased customers (testimonials! that's the word I was looking for, lol), and of course your contact info/website (?).

That kind of card/mailer/ad would probably be a great thing for you to have on hand anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to get going (making myself late, whoops!) but I'll try to come back with suggestions of where you could find templates/examples of what I'm talking about to base yours off of if you were interested.  It's a little work, but you could just get a couple printed at kinkos for right now (and then have the option to order a more bulk-print from an online printer later on if you wanted to actually use them for your business)-- it would only run you a couple of bucks to get a nice double-sided print on some heavy postcard-quality card stock.  

*poof* instant resume-in-disguise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to submit to MAC

Now, I would hate to suggest this and then have it not work, so if anyone with more experience wants to chime in and say if they think this would work or not, please do so!

Hope this helps!
meg

PS- I'm crazy-busy shooting right now (photo major, last semester
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but if you wanted some help making this, I'd be more than happy to throw something together in photoshop or indesign for you if you sent me some of your photos and stuff.  PM me if you want help!  Whoops, really *am* late now, haha, I'll check back later.


----------



## macmakeupjunkie (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_1) I hope you keep posting now that you've de-lurked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and sorry about your DH's job, that's rough! Stick around though, you sound like you have some great experience to bring to the boards!

2) You could pretty easily make some sort of promo/comp card for yourself and submit that along with your business card, I think that would probably work. 

I'm thinking you could make some sort of mailer (like a big postcard, or even a small fold-out brochure) that you would use for advertising or giving to prospective clients. That way, you'd be able to include some photos of your work, and some combination of: list of your specialties, qualifications (ex: 10 years experience!), you could even put a few short client quotes/recommendations on there from pleased customers (testimonials! that's the word I was looking for, lol), and of course your contact info/website (?).

That kind of card/mailer/ad would probably be a great thing for you to have on hand anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to get going (making myself late, whoops!) but I'll try to come back with suggestions of where you could find templates/examples of what I'm talking about to base yours off of if you were interested. It's a little work, but you could just get a couple printed at kinkos for right now (and then have the option to order a more bulk-print from an online printer later on if you wanted to actually use them for your business)-- it would only run you a couple of bucks to get a nice double-sided print on some heavy postcard-quality card stock. 

*poof* instant resume-in-disguise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to submit to MAC

Now, I would hate to suggest this and then have it not work, so if anyone with more experience wants to chime in and say if they think this would work or not, please do so!

Hope this helps!
meg

PS- I'm crazy-busy shooting right now (photo major, last semester
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but if you wanted some help making this, I'd be more than happy to throw something together in photoshop or indesign for you if you sent me some of your photos and stuff. PM me if you want help! Whoops, really *am* late now, haha, I'll check back later._

 
Thank You VERY Much for the ideas!!! This truely a great idea I wish I had thought of it LOL. I will work on the comp card this weekend and I mght take you up in your help!! This would also be wonderful for my future clients as well. Good Luck with school, I work and have reentered school myself so I know how busy it is! Thanks so much once again!!


----------



## KimP827 (Jan 28, 2010)

To my surprise, my card came today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I sent in two letters on company letterhead (one from JIVE label group) and another from a managed care company I worked an event for.  I also sent in my business card as well as a personal recommendation (they don't accept those though. I received a call saying so).  

Good luck to those who has tried.  I sent it in on Jan 15, 2010 if you were wondering.


Kim
Makeup by Kim Porter


----------



## photogeek (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats!  that's great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mind if I ask if you sent it into the CA office or the NY office?

m


----------



## KimP827 (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_congrats! that's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mind if I ask if you sent it into the CA office or the NY office?

m_

 

I faxed it in.  905-944-6400


----------



## melzie2121 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so excited! I got my card today! It took about two weeks after I sent it. I got the email before I saw a charge or the card but that was two days ago and my card was in the mail today


----------



## photogeek (Feb 3, 2010)

congrats!
that's great


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 3, 2010)

so i faxed in my application today. i sent a copy of my ID, my business card, and two letters of reference. One from a private club that I've done tons of weddings for and the other from a local music label that i've done fashion shows, photo shoots and videos for.

hope i get approved!


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 6, 2010)

found out yesterday that i was APPROVED for the PRO card!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was surprised at how quickly the process moved, i was expecting to be waiting at least 2 weeks for a decision. here's my timeline for anyone who's wondering how long it took:


faxed in my application on the 3rd 
got a phone call on the 5th asking me to resend my ID because it was to dark 
called later in the afternoon on the 5th to make sure they had received my fax & was told i was approved 
they told me i should be receiving my card next week...now i'm just waiting


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats on your card!


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I work as a cam girl I fall under the performer catagory but what 2 proofs could I use. My name isnt states on the website or advertisement material I use an alias._

 
You could try calling the Pro number and checking with them to see what your options are, in such extenuating circumstances. It's kind of hard if you don't have any proof, but is your photo on the advertisement material? Or on your site? Because then I'm thinking maybe you could send them your ID, plus the flyer or business card or whatever with your photo on it, they may accept it. But again, the best idea is probably to give them a shout.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Abbey I freelance makeup but I don't od it often I see other people applied that way I think thats my best bet I do a few weddings a year and Im pretty busy during the prom season.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok they wont take the letter of refferance they said they would take a flyer though which I have rack cards basically flyers that my friend use to keep in her business and pass out for me so Im going to send in business card. flyer and even though they wont exept it a copy of my bridal contracts on professional letter head along with my ID.


----------



## MACKing13 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all of the advice!
I just now got my denial letter, which I have been expecting.  I didn't realize I couldn't send in my own contract.
I faxed in all the material including a copy of my business card and my listed as a makeup artist on a program from a local performing arts school.  I hope that material suffices!
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## pixie*72 (Feb 10, 2010)

It seems as though they have changed the requirements or are now just being more strict.
I'm a freelance mua and do makeup for brides and girls going to prom etc. They denied me because I don't have professional letterhead for my contract. And apparently there is no way around it.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixie*72* 

 
_It seems as though they have changed the requirements or are now just being more strict.
I'm a freelance mua and do makeup for brides and girls going to prom etc. They denied me because I don't have professional letterhead for my contract. And apparently there is no way around it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do the same thing they said I could send in my business card my and flyer I dont want to send it in and get denied. See they told me I couldnt send my contract in it had to be a contract for a business or company I worked for.


----------



## MACKing13 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tat2dbeauty have u heard anything yet regarding ur application? I check back yesterday and they said I was "processing". I hope that doesn't mean DENIED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck everyone I will let u know if I hear anything soon!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACKing13* 

 
_Tat2dbeauty have u heard anything yet regarding ur application? I check back yesterday and they said I was "processing". I hope that doesn't mean DENIED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck everyone I will let u know if I hear anything soon!_

 
I havent sent mine in yet I wanted to take the time and gather all my information

Today I went and got my address changed on my ID to my current address 
I have a pile on my desk with my MAC Pro Application, Business card, Flyer, My bridal Contract on letterhead, and a letter of refferance from a client. 

I'm going to send it in on monday.

Was planning to fax it but what number is right 1-866-829-7743 or 905-944-6400 

I really do hope I get approved because my brother and his wife are having an anniversry party to celebrate their 5 years of marriage just a small family gather but my brothers wife asked me to do her makeup for her and I'd like to get some items to use 1 being a foundation that suits her skin tone and her dress she is wearing is a jade color so Id like to find some shadows to compliment her dress for the evening I can't wait to do her makeup.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 13, 2010)

My friend also does drag shows I guess theirs a big drag party coming up in april and hes lining me up some work that will be much fun let the creative side come out nothing will be to over the top hehe!


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I'm going to send it in on monday.

Was planning to fax it but what number is right 1-866-829-7743 or 905-944-6400_

 
I faxed mine to the 905 number. I was approved in about 2-3 days.

Good luck!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 13, 2010)

February 13, 2010
*　
MAC Cosmetics 
*To Whom it may concern: 
I am writing this letter of reference for Heather *****, Heather has been employed as a free lancing makeup artist several times by me for special occasions most recently for my wedding on January 15th of 2010. 
Heather is a very professional individual, she took the time with me to do a trial run of my makeup before my wedding so I would know what to expect on my special day. She was very informative telling me everything she was doing, what it was for, and how it would compliment my appearance. She made sure all makeup complimented my wedding colors and specifications.
Heather takes pride in her work and is a great individual all around.. I look forward to her doing my makeup again in the near future.
Sincerely,
Vicki ********

Some people have been asking for what people had their customers write I left mine up to my customer and I think she covered it from the makeup to professionalism aspect. 
So heres an example for those of you who are looking and she wrote it on professional letterhead which I left off since it had her contact information.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 15, 2010)

Faxed in my application today first time around my fax machine decided to only send the first 5 pages of my fax so I cancelled and redid it

it finally sent all 7 I called MAC pro to make sure it was received but they are not open today due to the holiday....

I thought only goverment offices were closed on presidents day oh well I will call tomorrow to make sure it was received.

Yes I sent 7 pages 

2 of which were the original application, 1 that I had copied my business card flyer and ID on. another 2 pages with my contract on business letterhead and then another 2 which were refferences from people who used me as a makeup artist for special occasions.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACKing13* 

 
_Tat2dbeauty have u heard anything yet regarding ur application? I check back yesterday and they said I was "processing". I hope that doesn't mean DENIED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck everyone I will let u know if I hear anything soon!_

 
Wanted to update you I faxed in my application monday it was a family holiday for the MAC office so no one was in I called tuesday which was yesterday to see if they received it they didnt so I sent my whole fax back in called they received it but they needed a darker copy of my id and some pages were cut off so I used an efax on the computer so I wouldnt have issues with my fax machine faxed it again I called at 4:30pm last night and shes like the lady that recieves faxes is gone for the evening you can call back tomorrow morning (today) at 9:30 am. I called them at 9:31 they asked for my name and my address and shes like we received your application and your card will arrive in 2 to 3 weeks Im like what are you saying Im approved she said yes you are approved.

I havent seen the charge yet but she told me I was approved 

For those who want to know once again what I sent in I sent:
My application
My ID
My Business Card
My Flyer
2 Letters of personal refferance from Clients 
My special occassion makeup contract on business letterhead

MACKing did you follow up anymore on yours?


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Wanted to update you I faxed in my application monday it was a family holiday for the MAC office so no one was in I called tuesday which was yesterday to see if they received it they didnt so I sent my whole fax back in called they received it but they needed a darker copy of my id and some pages were cut off so I used an efax on the computer so I wouldnt have issues with my fax machine faxed it again I called at 4:30pm last night and shes like the lady that recieves faxes is gone for the evening you can call back tomorrow morning (today) at 9:30 am. I called them at 9:31 they asked for my name and my address and shes like we received your application and your card will arrive in 2 to 3 weeks Im like what are you saying Im approved she said yes you are approved.

I havent seen the charge yet but she told me I was approved 

For those who want to know once again what I sent in I sent:
My application
My ID
My Business Card
My Flyer
2 Letters of personal refferance from Clients 
My special occassion makeup contract on business letterhead

MACKing did you follow up anymore on yours?_

 
Congratulations! It took about 1 week exactly for my card to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_Congratulations! It took about 1 week exactly for my card to arrive in the mail._

 
Thank you Im doing the happy dance my brothers boss is getting married and his future wife called me about my services yesterday so Im so glad that I will have this pro card before I do her makeup for her wedding.


----------



## pixie*72 (Feb 18, 2010)

congrats tat2dbeauty! 
I guess maybe I'll have to make a flyer? What kind of professional letterhead did you use?
My contract looked pretty professional, I thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should have a client write a letter too.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 18, 2010)

each of my cleints did it on their own letterhead so I don't know what kind of program they used but it was typical letterhead with their name address email other contact information both of them described the event I did one for was a wedding the other was an anniversry party they talked about professionalism being on time what kind of look I gave them and what not. 

I did my contract on my own letter which was pretty basic nothing fancy had my name my profession and my contact information . 

for my flyer I had those made a couple months ago when I did my businesscards their actually rack cards and their cute my friend keeps them in her salon. 

If you check around theirs many companies that do them and their reasonable in price I paid 25.00 for 100 flyers and like I said my friend just keeps those in her salon for her clients and then I pass out my business cards. 

I sent in everything under the sun because of all the fakers out there I was worried they wouldnt take my application seriously so I sent in as much information as possible to show them I'm the real deal.


----------



## MACKing13 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Tat2DBeauty,
Thanks for checking up on me! I have the charge on my amex, so I am assuming I was approved.  I faxed it in last week on Thurs so hopefully I will receive the card sometime soon!  I hope it means I'm approved at least... I doubt they'd take my money for nothing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone know how you order regular MAC products from the pro website such as their 4 shade palettes?
Thanks!


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACKing13* 

 
_Hey Tat2DBeauty,
Thanks for checking up on me! I have the charge on my amex, so I am assuming I was approved.  I faxed it in last week on Thurs so hopefully I will receive the card sometime soon!  I hope it means I'm approved at least... I doubt they'd take my money for nothing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone know how you order regular MAC products from the pro website such as their 4 shade palettes?
Thanks!_

 
They list out all MAC products on the site... just don't click on the tab for "pro products" because then it'll just give you the pro stuff.  Otherwise everything that is on maccosmetics.com is on macpro.com


----------



## pixie*72 (Feb 18, 2010)

Alrighty! I contacted 2 clients and they are emailing me letters of reference, I also worked on my letterhead and made a flyer---and contacted a few local places to hand it out. 
So, I'll be sending:
2 letters of reference
business card
flyer
contract
application
copy of ID

I hope it's enough this time! It is really frustrating to read this thread about them accepting a business card and a contract that can easily be faked. kwim?
How else is an independent freelancer supposed to get in? Plus we're paying them!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 18, 2010)

I do freelance makeup.
I faxed in a copy of my business card and a letter of reference from a client that was on letterhead on 2/12. They called me yesterday 2/17 to resend my business card because it was too dark, but everything else looked good. I don't see why they are being so strict with some people...


----------



## pixie*72 (Feb 18, 2010)

It's pretty disheartening. I mean, how professional can my letterhead be when I work for myself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That was their reason for rejecting me, btw. Having my contract on "personal letterhead".


----------



## dnelson (Feb 18, 2010)

I totally understand... The person who wrote my reference letter does freelance photography.. we've worked together on a couple of shoots... she didn't have any letterhead and had to come up with one, just for me. It is a bit ridiculous... I hope you figure something out though!


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 18, 2010)

Letterhead takes about 2 seconds to make... 

I wrote a letter and contract for a MUA once, so I took my logo that I normally watermark my photos with, and stuck it at the top of the Word document.  Under that centered my address.  And wa-la!  Letterhead!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixie*72* 

 
_Alrighty! I contacted 2 clients and they are emailing me letters of reference, I also worked on my letterhead and made a flyer---and contacted a few local places to hand it out. 
So, I'll be sending:
2 letters of reference
business card
flyer
contract
application
copy of ID

I hope it's enough this time! It is really frustrating to read this thread about them accepting a business card and a contract that can easily be faked. kwim?
How else is an independent freelancer supposed to get in? Plus we're paying them!_

 
Not only that were paying them we put money into their products and our advertising products glad mine was accepted best of luck!!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 19, 2010)

Going to MAC tomorrow even though I dont have my pro card yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wonder if they can some how call customer service for my number and let me use it tomorrow that would be nice cause then Id buy more!


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Going to MAC tomorrow even though I dont have my pro card yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonder if they can some how call customer service for my number and let me use it tomorrow that would be nice cause then Id buy more!_

 
just call before you go. 

over the past weekend i needed a few things, but hadn't received my card yet. i called my local Pro store and they were able to look me up in the system to see if i was "Active" in the system. i was able show photo ID at the register and started using my discount.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_just call before you go. 

over the past weekend i needed a few things, but hadn't received my card yet. i called my local Pro store and they were able to look me up in the system to see if i was "Active" in the system. i was able show photo ID at the register and started using my discount._

 
I wish I would of know that I would of bought so much then.... I asked MAC's toll free number and the pro line and they both told me no. 

But I did only pay for one of the thing and got the other 6 free from B2M's I had.


----------



## pixie*72 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Not only that were paying them we put money into their products and our advertising products glad mine was accepted best of luck!!!_

 
Thank you! I sent all of my stuff (again) last week, fingers crossed!! Prom and wedding season is coming quickly!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 21, 2010)

I know I have a wedding lines up for next month my brothers boss is getting married and his future wife got wind of me being a makeup artist for when I did my sister in laws wedding and she called me up yey! then my friends daughter goes to prom and asked me to do her makeup when that comes up so I will be doing that to.


----------



## dnelson (Feb 22, 2010)

i am so confused...
I faxed in all of my application stuff and got a call saying my ID was too dark, that I needed to resubmit it.
So I faxed it all in again, on Thursday and today (Monday) called to verify that they received my application. The person I spoke with told me they never accept application via fax. So I called back later and spoke with someone else who told me the same thing and also told me I wasn't in their system at all... wth??


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 23, 2010)

They told me that to they were like why did you fax it how did you get our number I told them it was publicly published and she transferred me to the department that receives the faxes and they were very nicd helped me with my application the first 2 or 3 times mine didnt come in right but my final attempt I checked on the following day to find I was approved.


----------



## dnelson (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_They told me that to they were like why did you fax it how did you get our number I told them it was publicly published and she transferred me to the department that receives the faxes and they were very nicd helped me with my application the first 2 or 3 times mine didnt come in right but my final attempt I checked on the following day to find I was approved._

 

oh ok!! thanks!! Yeah I was so confused because I knew they had already received my first fax and a lot of people on hear fax theirs... **whew... sigh of relief**


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dnelson* 

 
_oh ok!! thanks!! Yeah I was so confused because I knew they had already received my first fax and a lot of people on hear fax theirs... **whew... sigh of relief**_

 
Yes your fine did you follow up on it find anything out yet Im still waiting to receive my card but know I was approved.

Pry wont place my first pro order for a month I already hit up the mac store b2m got 7 new things then went to the CCO and bought more!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Yes your fine did you follow up on it find anything out yet Im still waiting to receive my card but know I was approved.

Pry wont place my first pro order for a month I already hit up the mac store b2m got 7 new things then went to the CCO and bought more!_

 

It looks like they didn't get it...but the guy said to call back tmm and talk with the person who told me to re-fax it to begin with. GAH!!! I'm so anxious.. I just want it already!! 
I have a CCO about two mins from where I work, but they never have anything great... haven't been in awhile though... hmm....


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 23, 2010)

My CCO has some neat goodies I got the seductress look in a box set, the graphic gardens palette, perfect topping msf and lavender whip lipstick.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 25, 2010)

Doing the Happy dance got my Pro Card today. Paycheck and Pro Card I am so happy! Not spending my paycheck with my Pro Card though hehe got to pay bills but the money I get off my next wedding I do I'm expanding my collection.


----------



## dnelson (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Doing the Happy dance got my Pro Card today. Paycheck and Pro Card I am so happy! Not spending my paycheck with my Pro Card though hehe got to pay bills but the money I get off my next wedding I do I'm expanding my collection._

 

LUCKY!! congrats! enjoy your discount!! whoo-hoo more mac!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey everyone im new to the forum !!! I mailed off my application to Canada approx two weeks ago  and I have not heard anything.  I sent a business card, a letter from a client and also my contract that I give to clients prior to scheduling an appointment.So I have my fingers crossed


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_Hey everyone im new to the forum !!! I mailed off my application to Canada approx two weeks ago and I have not heard anything. I sent a business card, a letter from a client and also my contract that I give to clients prior to scheduling an appointment.So I have my fingers crossed_

 
You can call and do a follow up on your application I faxed mine in and it arrived in a little over a week from the time they told me I was approved. The whole process took under 2 weeks for me.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 25, 2010)

Can someone help me find the brush belt does anyone know where it is off hand on the pro site. I think thats the first thing going in my order I need it. It will keep my brushes so organized for when Im doing makeup instead of having my brushes scattered out.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 25, 2010)

^Pro Products in the tools section

MAC PRO | Bags/Cases


----------



## brnskinn09 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey everybody im new 2 spectra and i had a ? some1 could answer 4 me
for the pro card are they still letting people fax their app or not and they also have a office in buffalo ny for membership processing did anybody send theirs there a if you did how lng was the process ...thanks any info is appreciated !!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brnskinn09* 

 
_hey everybody im new 2 spectra and i had a ? some1 could answer 4 me
for the pro card are they still letting people fax their app or not and they also have a office in buffalo ny for membership processing did anybody send theirs there a if you did how lng was the process ...thanks any info is appreciated !!_

 
My card came from the new york office and I did fax my application was approved and had my card in under 2 weeks


----------



## brnskinn09 (Feb 25, 2010)

thankx tad2dbeauty do u have the fax # if  dont mind 
and the number to follow up with them to make sure they recieved my fax i want to send my paperwork off monday thanks so much


----------



## dnelson (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_Hey everyone im new to the forum !!! I mailed off my application to Canada approx two weeks ago  and I have not heard anything.  I sent a business card, a letter from a client and also my contract that I give to clients prior to scheduling an appointment.So I have my fingers crossed_

 

They will only accept the letter if it was on professional letterhead, and do not accept personal contracts. They have to be through a company...


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brnskinn09* 

 
_thankx tad2dbeauty do u have the fax # if dont mind 
and the number to follow up with them to make sure they recieved my fax i want to send my paperwork off monday thanks so much_

 
Here is the fax number I used 905-944-6400 and the number I called to follow up with it was the pro number... 1-877-553-5536. 

Fax your application in it takes them about a half hour for them to recieve it so wait about an hour to call and check on it. Do call and check on sometimes they need you to darken your id resend the fax so make sure they receive the complete fax I had to refax mine pry 3 times but in the end it was worth it my proofs were accepted and I was approved.

Sometimes you will get a less than polite representative that wants to know why yours faxing your information. I told them I obtained their fax number off of an old application and then they forwarded me to the department that receives faxes. 

I sent mine in on MLK which was a family holiday so I called tuesday to check on it they didnt receive so I refaxed it checked on it they asked me to send in a darker copy of my ID which I refaxed again they then told me they didnt receive my complete fax I refaxed called that following day and I had a really nice rep who told me we received it you will receive you hard in 2-3 weeks I got my card today so it didnt take long at all.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 25, 2010)

Okay thanks, darn then I will probably get denied because the letter I sent was on a professional letterhead, although the contract was my personal contract and it was on my company letterhead.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_Okay thanks, darn then I will probably get denied because the letter I sent was on a professional letterhead, although the contract was my personal contract and it was on my company letterhead._

 
I sent in my contract on my company letterhead but I also sent in 2 letters of refferance from events I did also my flyer and business card.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 25, 2010)

Okay well I guess I should just wait and see what happens. Along with the client letter and my company contract I also sent a business card.  If someone had been denied how long did it take to be notified you were denied??? Is there a "difference" in sending the info to the office in NY OR the Canada office ???


----------



## mern (Feb 26, 2010)

I sent in a reference letter from a client, my business card and contract on company letter head to the Canada office and was denied in about a month. I didn't receive a call or email it was just mailed back to me saying personal references couldn't be used. Although because I'm freelance I don't do photo shoots or magazines or what not so I'm kind of stuck. I usually do bridal parties, grad/prom and random special events (birthdays, new years etc.) I usually work for random personal contacts that contact me via business card so no one professional yet. I do have professional pictures of a few brides I could do up a business flyer if that would help?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow mern, sounds like we sent in the exact same things and you got denied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That means I will probably get denied as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was the contract YOUR'S or was it a contract someone gave you for a job you completed???


----------



## Ihearmakeup33 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello everyone newbie to the site here although I have been stalking for about a month, so please forgive me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just want to thank everyone for being so helpful even if you didn't realize it!  I took the advice of the many women in the forum and faxed in my application, actually the same day as Tat2dbeauty07 and I recieved my card today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just to help anyone else out..you lurkers lol...I faxed in my business card, a letter of reference (on their company letterhead), and my ID.....and I faxed a personal contract on company letterhead.

So Mac here I come!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ihearmakeup33* 

 
_Hello everyone newbie to the site here although I have been stalking for about a month, so please forgive me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just want to thank everyone for being so helpful even if you didn't realize it! I took the advice of the many women in the forum and faxed in my application, actually the same day as Tat2dbeauty07 and I recieved my card today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just to help anyone else out..you lurkers lol...I faxed in my business card, a letter of reference (on their company letterhead), and my ID.....and I faxed a personal contract on company letterhead.

So Mac here I come!_

 
we sent in the same stuff on the same day and got our cards a day apart enjoy!


----------



## Ihearmakeup33 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_we sent in the same stuff on the same day and got our cards a day apart enjoy!_

 
Yep, I was always checking on the site to see if you got your card because I knew mine couldn't be far behind


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 26, 2010)

CONGRATS to you guys I guess I will wait to and see what happens with the info I sent and go from there. Maybe there is a "difference" between the NY office and the Canada office.. I dunno !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_CONGRATS to you guys I guess I will wait to and see what happens with the info I sent and go from there. Maybe there is a "difference" between the NY office and the Canada office.. I dunno !!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Good Luck keep us posted!


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the Pro belt and believe me, it isn't the easiest thing to use. The strap is short so you have to wear it around your waist, unless you get it altered. I end up taking it off and leaning it on the wall because it makes me bend in a really awkward way to see the brushes. You can buy a mini easel and sit it on a countertop or table for more comfortability. 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Can someone help me find the brush belt does anyone know where it is off hand on the pro site. I think thats the first thing going in my order I need it. It will keep my brushes so organized for when Im doing makeup instead of having my brushes scattered out._


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 27, 2010)

I noticed at my mac store the girls dont weat them on their waist they wear them over their shoulder.


----------



## Ihearmakeup33 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know if anyone knows this, but if you order more than $150.00 on the Mac Pro website, you get free shipping and they don't charge any taxes....Needless to say I will be doing most of my shopping online to save money on taxes cause in my state taxes are set at 9%


----------



## Melxo (Feb 28, 2010)

Can someone who holds the MAC Pro card buy student kits? 

or do you NEED to be a MAC Pro student?


----------



## purplerinne (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ihearmakeup33* 

 
_I don't know if anyone knows this, but if you order more than $150.00 on the Mac Pro website, you get free shipping and they don't charge any taxes....Needless to say I will be doing most of my shopping online to save money on taxes cause in my state taxes are set at 9%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 umm the taxes vary by state...cuz i get charged every time regardless if i go over $150


----------



## purplerinne (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melxo* 

 
_Can someone who holds the MAC Pro card buy student kits? 

or do you NEED to be a MAC Pro student?_

 
  I think the school you go to has something to do with getting a mac student kit...i believe there is a list online


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ihearmakeup33* 

 
_I don't know if anyone knows this, but if you order more than $150.00 on the Mac Pro website, you get free shipping and they don't charge any taxes....Needless to say I will be doing most of my shopping online to save money on taxes cause in my state taxes are set at 9%
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
the free shipping limit is 5 times a year I knew about that didnt know about the taxes.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree I believe you have to be a student to get the student kit it would be nice if they opened that up to makeup artists becuse some makeup artists with the pro card are new to mac products and want to try a wide variety of their products so I think it would be something suitable to be available for makeup artists as well cause I know I would love to have one of the student kits it would beat me having to buy all them eyeshadows some I already have but you always need back ups for work and the varity of foundation is awesome outside of being an artist I could not live without the face and body foundation its my favorite its so light and what I use on a daily basis and I love sharing it with the clients I work with.


----------



## Ihearmakeup33 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_I think the school you go to has something to do with getting a mac student kit...i believe there is a list online_

 
I know the taxes are different in each state, I just thought it was strange because I just placed an order for 200.00 dollars and didn't get charged any taxes...go figure


----------



## Ihearmakeup33 (Mar 1, 2010)

What comes in the Pro Student Kit?


----------



## Junkie (Mar 1, 2010)

I freelance, but have a business card saying I'm a freelance MUA and I also have an editorial page from a fashion shoot I did for a magazine - with my name in the side margin.

Will those do? 

I don't have a licence and haven't gone to school yet. Those are my only 2 pieces that I have available at the moment. Everything is through friends, family and mutual friends. Nothing involves contracts or companies.

I might be able to get a reference letter from the people who arranged the photoshoot and needed the MUAS and Hairstylists - but I'm not 100% - and it would be on their letterhead from their GM.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I freelance, but have a business card saying I'm a freelance MUA and I also have an editorial page from a fashion shoot I did for a magazine - with my name in the side margin.

Will those do? 

I don't have a licence and haven't gone to school yet. Those are my only 2 pieces that I have available at the moment. Everything is through friends, family and mutual friends. Nothing involves contracts or companies.

I might be able to get a reference letter from the people who arranged the photoshoot and needed the MUAS and Hairstylists - but I'm not 100% - and it would be on their letterhead from their GM._

 
That should work I sent in my business car, flyer, my contract on business letterheard. 2 letters of refferance from clients on their own personal letterhead.


----------



## dnelson (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got confirmation my application was accepted! Should get my card in a few weeks! whoo-hoo!!!! **does the happy dance**


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 1, 2010)

I called today to check on the status of my application.  The gentlemen told me it could take anywhere from 4-6 weeks to process. He told me to call back in about a week to see if I was in the system. So basically nothings new.. LOL


----------



## pixie*72 (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dnelson* 

 
_Just got confirmation my application was accepted! Should get my card in a few weeks! whoo-hoo!!!! **does the happy dance**_

 
Congrats! I'm still waiting!


----------



## Melxo (Mar 3, 2010)

Random question:

Just started my make up artist class (not a MAC Pro school) but my teacher wrote out student cards for us ( intercosmetics is attached to our school ) so we can get discounts at the store.. She also said that they are registered with MAC and if I was to take that sheet to a MAC store (not a MAC stand but the actual store) I'd get 40% off. 

Im really confused because were not listed as a MAC Pro school.

Also having a MAC Pro card can you buy any MAC kits as a whole? Or do you need to buy all the bushes and stuff seperatly?

Any ideas? Sorry I always have so many questions I wish I was going to a MAC Pro school. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 3, 2010)

MAC students only get 20 percent off and can purchase kits, Makeup Artists get 40 percent some people said they couldnt order the kits some could I was able to add the brush set to my bag this morning its 200.00 no additional discount.


----------



## Melxo (Mar 3, 2010)

I know that Students only get 20%..
I was just REALLY confused when my teacher said Id get 40%. 

Im applying for my MAC Pro card after my course... I guess.  

Im just trying to figure out why she said what she did getting my hopes up lol.

Like I said she told me they are registered with MAC.. Yet they aren't listing on macpro.com. 

Le sigh, Im just impatient and I want the best for my girls faces.


----------



## mssally (Mar 3, 2010)

As a students you get 20% off MAC Pro but the student kit you purchase is 40% off.  Maybe that's what your teacher meant?


----------



## Melxo (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks ladies for all your help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im just as confused as I have made all of you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mssally* 

 
_As a students you get 20% off MAC Pro but the student kit you purchase is 40% off.  Maybe that's what your teacher meant?_

 
Im going to ask her if I can purchase a student kit from MAC. The course I have enrolled in has its own kit however she did say if I brought my enrollment sheet to a MAC store that I'd get 40% off. Maybe that's what she was talking about.. I hope!! I really really want a student kit. I wish my school was listed as a MACPro school.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 10, 2010)

UPDATE ~~~~ Okay, it has been approx a month sent I sent my application off to Canada office. I sent in *my business card*, *my contract*, (the one I give to clients) ALSO it is on my company letterhead) & I sent in a *client reference/recommendation letter* on their company letterhead.

I did a follow-up approx two weeks ago and I was told it would take at least a month before the app was processed.

I then called again yesterday and I was told my application was "being processed".

I checked my  bank statement today and I saw the charge for $35 from MAC on my statement.  I am assuming I got the card b/cuz I dont think they would have charged my card if I was going to be denied.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So imma wait until I get the card in the mail b4 I do the happy dance.. lol


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 10, 2010)

If they charged you. you got it


----------



## SurfStar16 (Mar 11, 2010)

First of all. Thank you to everyone on this forum! =) I applied for the Pro Card on Sunday March 7 and saw the charge on my card yesterday which was Wednesday March 10. yay! All I sent was a copy of my business card and a letter of reference which I had to type up myself because my client isn't too good with computers. In the letter all I stated was that she hired me to do her makeup for a photoshoot for her website and that I was professional and hygenic and that she highly recomends me to be a part of their program to further my education. I made it on Microsoft word in one of their letter templates and entered her buisness name and address in the letter head. Then just had her sign it. 

Yay! Now I have to play the waiting game and hope it comes in before I leave to Japan so I can buy some makeup! Does anyone know if the discount works in the Mac store in Tokyo??


----------



## mern (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow~! Congrats that was super fast! Did you fax it?


----------



## miss.wright187 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_UPDATE ~~~~ Okay, it has been approx a month sent I sent my application off to Canada office. I sent in *my business card*, *my contract*, (the one I give to clients) ALSO it is on my company letterhead) & I sent in a *client reference/recommendation letter* on their company letterhead.

I did a follow-up approx two weeks ago and I was told it would take at least a month before the app was processed.

I then called again yesterday and I was told my application was "being processed".

I checked my bank statement today and I saw the charge for $35 from MAC on my statement. I am assuming I got the card b/cuz I dont think they would have charged my card if I was going to be denied.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So imma wait until I get the card in the mail b4 I do the happy dance.. lol_

 

I noticed your earlier posts and we sent ours off at the same time. This morning i noticed the 35 bucks missing with mac beside it. I was confused because I had just purchased the new give me liberty of London collection. Then hubby said it was a application fee!!!!! I am sooooo excited! Congrats to you getting your card hun!!!!

But YES!! we got our PRO cards yippie!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 14, 2010)

But YES!! we got our PRO cards yippie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

YEAH YEAH  !!!!!!


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Mar 14, 2010)

,,,,,


----------



## SurfStar16 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_Wow~! Congrats that was super fast! Did you fax it?_

 

Yup! sure did.. Now I am impatiently awaiting the mail man every day.. when is it going to get here??!! Hopefuly before i leave for Japan. Ahh! Does anyone know what the pro discount is in Tokyo??


----------



## SurfStar16 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_Congratulations! It took about 1 week exactly for my card to arrive in the mail._

 

Yayyy hopefully I will get mine on Wednesday then!


----------



## jess2302 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys! I am a freelance makeup artist I have done a few fashion shows for this boutique and on weekends I do makeup at the boutique for customers by appointment.  I also do bridal, proms etc. I haven't localized with a photographer yet but I am working on it.  I wanted to know what can I possibly send in as all credentials mentioned I do not have.?  The only thing I have are business cards the boutique owner/manager is willing to write a letter but I'm not sure if it is accepted.  What can I do?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess2302* 

 
_Hey guys! I am a freelance makeup artist I have done a few fashion shows for this boutique and on weekends I do makeup at the boutique for customers by appointment. I also do bridal, proms etc. I haven't localized with a photographer yet but I am working on it. I wanted to know what can I possibly send in as all credentials mentioned I do not have.? The only thing I have are business cards the boutique owner/manager is willing to write a letter but I'm not sure if it is accepted. What can I do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Send in your business card letter of recomendation along with photo id application and fee as long as your legit you should be approved I was!


----------



## jess2302 (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope i get approved! soon I will be working with a photographer who is working on their portfolio and agreed to help me with mine! so I can't wait!


----------



## lupita18243 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello everyone! I am a freelance makeup artist and I faxed in my application two days ago to the 905 number. I tried calling to ask if my fax was received but I was told they don't receive faxes so I didn't get to talk to anyone. I tried calling again and that person told me the same thing. Does that mean it wasn't received? Should I just mail it in?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lupita18243* 

 
_Hello everyone! I am a freelance makeup artist and I faxed in my application two days ago to the 905 number. I tried calling to ask if my fax was received but I was told they don't receive faxes so I didn't get to talk to anyone. I tried calling again and that person told me the same thing. Does that mean it wasn't received? Should I just mail it in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They just want to hassle you I couldnt give them the time to talk I just would spit out everything at oce I would be like hi I wanted to do a follow up on my application I faxed in on this day to this number they would tell me well we dont accept faxes I would say well its on your old application I downloaded a new application but figured I could still use the old one didnt want to tell them I got the fax number of specktra then they would forward me onto the fax department after my first call when I would have to keep following up I would just ask to speak to the fax department.


----------



## lupita18243 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you very much for responding!!!! I trully appreciate it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did tell them I got the number from an old application and they said it was no longer accepted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should try and just ask to be transferred to the fax department! Do you know if they're open for calls on Saturdays?


----------



## pixie*72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixie*72* 

 
_Alrighty! I contacted 2 clients and they are emailing me letters of reference, I also worked on my letterhead and made a flyer---and contacted a few local places to hand it out. 
So, I'll be sending:
2 letters of reference
business card
flyer
contract
application
copy of ID

I hope it's enough this time! It is really frustrating to read this thread about them accepting a business card and a contract that can easily be faked. kwim?
How else is an independent freelancer supposed to get in? Plus we're paying them!_

 
I was denied AGAIN! I'm in shock here. They said personal letters, "homemade" flyers and business cards (what?!) and makeup service contracts are NOT  accepted.
I'm calling them tomorrow.


----------



## dnelson (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lupita18243* 

 
_Thank you very much for responding!!!! I trully appreciate it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did tell them I got the number from an old application and they said it was no longer accepted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should try and just ask to be transferred to the fax department! Do you know if they're open for calls on Saturdays?_

 
they told me the same thing so i called back the next day and just said, hi i wanted to verify a fax i sent went through, if you could please transfer me.


and btw I GOT MY CARD. WHOO HOO!! apparently it has been sitting at my dad's house for awhile(i just moved so didn't want it to go to the old address) and he didnt' feel the need to tell me. But anyway, YAY.


----------



## dnelson (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixie*72* 

 
_I was denied AGAIN! I'm in shock here. They said personal letters, "homemade" flyers and business cards (what?!) and makeup service contracts are NOT  accepted.
I'm calling them tomorrow._

 


Thats weird... I sent in a business card and got accepted. What the heck are you supposed to send if none of that is acceptable???


----------



## pixie*72 (Mar 22, 2010)

it's really crazy....


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixie*72* 

 
_I was denied AGAIN! I'm in shock here. They said personal letters, "homemade" flyers and business cards (what?!) and makeup service contracts are NOT accepted.
I'm calling them tomorrow._

 
Hmm thats weird I sent in business cards my flyers werent home made they were professionally printed along with my business cards I sent my contract on company letter head just as more proof I was legit along with 2 refferance letters.


----------



## lupita18243 (Mar 23, 2010)

I just seen the charge on my card!!!! Yay!!!! I can't wait to receive it!!!! Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## JaMi81 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sooo...I applied for my Pro card and hopefully I'll get it before I leave to go out of town. I have a wedding to do in the Bahamas and I need to pick up a few items.  I hate waiting!!!


----------



## MissMac27 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, so i've been lurking around but I've had so much trouble with MAC pro and the fact that I faxed in my application I decided to post here for help. I know other people have had this problem with mac saying they dont accept applications through fax anymore but I have talked to like 5 different people and they all tell me that even if they got my application through fax they wouldnt accept it. I've asked to speak to the fax department also and that doesn't help either. Any advice?


----------



## lupita18243 (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMac27* 

 
_Ok, so i've been lurking around but I've had so much trouble with MAC pro and the fact that I faxed in my application I decided to post here for help. I know other people have had this problem with mac saying they dont accept applications through fax anymore but I have talked to like 5 different people and they all tell me that even if they got my application through fax they wouldnt accept it. I've asked to speak to the fax department also and that doesn't help either. Any advice?_

 
Hello, if you have read my previous posts I had the same problem! I would call and they would say they didn't except faxes. So what I did was I waited a couple of days and I kept checking if the money was deducted and then it was!! So I didn't even talk to anyone! So my advice is wait like a week and if youre still not charged or contacted then fax it again. Trust me they receive them cause then why would I get charged? They just don't want everyone to start faxing because it's harder to know if they're legit. Oh and they receive faxes in b&w, atleast that's what my fax machine said when I faxed it in color, so that doesn't help them either. Hope that helps! Good luck!!!


----------



## MissMac27 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks so much! That is what I was hoping they would do was just to take the money out of my account. It is so aggravating cause they wouldn't even tell me if they got the fax at all. I'll wait a few more days and then if nothing ill fax it again. Thanks again!


----------



## BeautyInDecay (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lupita18243* 

 
_Hello, if you have read my previous posts I had the same problem! I would call and they would say they didn't except faxes. So what I did was I waited a couple of days and I kept checking if the money was deducted and then it was!! So I didn't even talk to anyone! So my advice is wait like a week and if youre still not charged or contacted then fax it again. Trust me they receive them cause then why would I get charged? They just don't want everyone to start faxing because it's harder to know if they're legit. Oh and they receive faxes in b&w, atleast that's what my fax machine said when I faxed it in color, so that doesn't help them either. Hope that helps! Good luck!!!_

 
Thanks, I called and was getting the same too, Im hoping that they just charge my card too!
I originally sent in the paperwork to the new york office but it got returned by the post office.


----------



## JaMi81 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am SOOOOO excited!!!!!! I called MAC Pro to see if I was approved for my card and I was approved today!!!! The card will be mailed tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 29, 2010)

I know that they have gotten a lot stricter then before. My friend she is a licensed cosmetologist and was denied because they thought her license was a fake and she had to resubmit her information.


----------



## JaMi81 (Mar 29, 2010)

Did she get approved the second time?


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 29, 2010)

She's waiting on their response and its been a couple of weeks


----------



## MissMac27 (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JaMi81* 

 
_I am SOOOOO excited!!!!!! I called MAC Pro to see if I was approved for my card and I was approved today!!!! The card will be mailed tomorrow!!!!!



_

 
Did you fax in your application or did you mail it in? I still haven't heard anything or been charged on my account, but then again I only faxed my application in on Friday. I plan on faxing it again this friday if I dont hear anything or see a charge by then. Congrats on getting your card by the way!!


----------



## JaMi81 (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMac27* 

 
_Did you fax in your application or did you mail it in? I still haven't heard anything or been charged on my account, but then again I only faxed my application in on Friday. I plan on faxing it again this friday if I dont hear anything or see a charge by then. Congrats on getting your card by the way!!_

 

I actually mailed mine in and I sent it to the Canada address. The guy on the phone said if you mail it to the New York address it takes longer because they have to turn around and send it to Canada. I sent it on the 3rd of March and called on the 29th. So that took about....3 weeks, and thanks!!!


----------



## BeautyInDecay (Mar 30, 2010)

Yay I saw the charge for the pro card today!!!


----------



## JaMi81 (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyInDecay* 

 
_Yay I saw the charge for the pro card today!!!_

 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## MissMac27 (Mar 31, 2010)

So I checked my bank account today and saw 35 dollars taken out of my account!! I'm so excited, if i wasn't at work i would be bouncing off the walls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know it has been asked before if you could go to a pro store without your card and have them look you up in the system to get your discount but what about if you call the pro number to order? I want my Art Supplies already.


----------



## BeautyInDecay (Mar 31, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing, how long does it take for your account to go active?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 31, 2010)

I just recently got approved for the MAC pro card.  I am waiting to receive my card in the mail it has been approx* 6 weeks* since I started the process. Mailed my app to Canda office middle of Feb (12th), Saw the charge on my bank statement in March (10th) , recieved the email confirmation from MAC Pro (March 22nd) and now waitingggggggggg on my card !!!!!!!!!!!!

Once they send you a confirmation email you can SHOP !!!  *YES* the confirmation email will have your MAC Pro Membership Number, and you can use it to order online or via telephone.  Im NOT sure if you can use it in the store but I will post tomorrow with a follow up bcux Im going to head over to the MAC store.

CONGRATS to you guys for getting your MAC card !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMac27 (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyInDecay* 

 
_I was wondering the same thing, how long does it take for your account to go active?_

 
From what I understand, as soon as the money is taken from your bank account then your account with MAC Pro is considered active. I could be wrong but im pretty sure thats how they do it. Hope that helps.


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmmm...I haven't gotten and email yet.


----------



## MissMac27 (Apr 1, 2010)

So I just called MAC Pro and they said that you have to wait until you have your card before you can order or buy. Hmmm..... Wish there was a way around that.


----------



## MACKing13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone know WHY you can't get the Liberty of London products with your discount? Is it related to the packaging, profits going to a charity, or just because it's "limited edition"?  Has this been the case for other LE products in the past?  Will this change as the products become "less new"?  
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACKing13* 

 
_Does anyone know WHY you can't get the Liberty of London products with your discount? Is it related to the packaging, profits going to a charity, or just because it's "limited edition"?  Has this been the case for other LE products in the past?  Will this change as the products become "less new"?  
Thanks for any advice!_

 
From what I read in the GMLOL collection thread MAC never gives a discount for copyrighted collections (ie collaborations).  Any other MAC collection (even with special packaging) should be discountable.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMac27* 

 
_So I just called MAC Pro and they said that you have to wait until you have your card before you can order or buy. Hmmm..... Wish there was a way around that._

 
REALLY?!?!?!!? Cuz the email said I could start shopping right away via online , in store (w/ valid ID) or over the phone !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMac27 (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_REALLY?!?!?!!? Cuz the email said I could start shopping right away via online , in store (w/ valid ID) or over the phone !!!!!!!!!!!!_

 

I haven't gotten my email yet, just the money taken out of my account. They said the email takes about 2 weeks and I should get it around the same time as when I get my card in the mail.


----------



## COBI (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACKing13* 

 
_Does anyone know WHY you can't get the Liberty of London products with your discount? Is it related to the packaging, profits going to a charity, or just because it's "limited edition"? Has this been the case for other LE products in the past? Will this change as the products become "less new"? 
Thanks for any advice!_

 
I was under the impression that's it usually related to special packaging.  The specially-packaged Holiday collections are not discounted either.

In the last couple of years.  The only non-discounted collections that I recall seeing discounted later was Hello Kitty which was discounted a couple of months after release.  

Other than that, the non-discounted items can sometimes be found later down the road at the CCOs (at 30% off the price.)


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 5, 2010)

I reveived my email this morning and I was able to purchase things today.


----------



## BeautyInDecay (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_REALLY?!?!?!!? Cuz the email said I could start shopping right away via online , in store (w/ valid ID) or over the phone !!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
I second that also, and you don't even need your pro number just an id to show at the store because you are already in the system (for everyone thats asking if you can shop without a card)


----------



## Momolovesmac (Apr 8, 2010)

anyone knows the percentage discount for macpro card in US?


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Momolovesmac* 

 
_anyone knows the percentage discount for macpro card in US?_

 
Is this what you are looking for?

40%= Makeup Artist 
30%= Aesthetician, Cosmetologist, Performers/On-Air Talent, Fashion Stylist/Costume Designer, Photographer, Model, Hairstylist, Nail Technician


----------



## Momolovesmac (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the respond.
I am a macpro card holder in my country but I want to get some cremeblush from the regular collection that is available in US but not at where I am. I have emailed mac many times to enquire if they could help me with this problem. and to see if I can do the purchase online from US using my macpro card.

Anyone can help advise or help with the purchase? Pls pm me


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just sent my application off today!  I sent in a copy of my ID, Fashion show program, and my business card.


----------



## iShadow (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JaMi81* 

 
_ 
 40%= Makeup Artist 
 30%= Aesthetician, Cosmetologist, Performers/On-Air Talent, Fashion  Stylist/Costume Designer, Photographer, Model, Hairstylist, Nail  Technician_

 
So... quiz question. If I have my cosmetology license, but my  card says I'm a makeup artist (this is all hypothetical--makeup  artistry is what I'd like to get in to) which discount do I get?


----------



## Crystal72886 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok so I sent in my application Mar 18th. I was wondering if anyone knew if there is a time difference, if using a check; because it seems like everyone here used a credit card.


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Apr 17, 2010)

I mailed mine 3/22 using a debit card and so far nothing.  I've called and they keep telling me I am not on their approved or denied list.  Also, to wait 4-6 weeks.  I hope I get it


----------



## msbeautyGEEK (Apr 20, 2010)

aahh i just sent out my app on the 14th and i swear it feels like forever... gingin501 pls keep me updated because you sent yours out 2 days before me ...


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just to help you out, I mailed mine on March 4 and they took the money out on March 29 and I received my email with my member number on April 5. I still haven't received my card but they said they have been a little behind but they put a request in on March 30 so I should have it this Friday, HTH.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msbeautyGEEK* 

 
_aahh i just sent out my app on the 14th and i swear it feels like forever... gingin501 pls keep me updated because you sent yours out 2 days before me ..._


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msbeautyGEEK* 

 
_aahh i just sent out my app on the 14th and i swear it feels like forever... gingin501 pls keep me updated because you sent yours out 2 days before me ..._

 
I sure will!  Good luck!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JaMi81* 

 
_Just to help you out, I mailed mine on March 4 and they took the money out on March 29 and I received my email with my member number on April 5. I still haven't received my card but they said they have been a little behind but they put a request in on March 30 so I should have it this Friday, HTH._

 
Yeah I havent received my card either and I received my email on the 22nd of march.  Im not really worried because all that matters is that I was approved and I am still able to shop without the card.


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_Yeah I havent received my card either and I received my email on the 22nd of march. Im not really worried because all that matters is that I was approved and I am still able to shop without the card._

 
Yeah, that's about how I feel.


----------



## msbeautyGEEK (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingin501* 

 
_I sure will!  Good luck!_

 
Thanx You too =]


----------



## SurfStar16 (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SurfStar16* 

 
_First of all. Thank you to everyone on this forum! =) I applied for the Pro Card on Sunday March 7 and saw the charge on my card yesterday which was Wednesday March 10. yay! All I sent was a copy of my business card and a letter of reference which I had to type up myself because my client isn't too good with computers. In the letter all I stated was that she hired me to do her makeup for a photoshoot for her website and that I was professional and hygienic and that she highly recommends me to be a part of their program to further my education. I made it on Microsoft word in one of their letter templates and entered her business name and address in the letter head. Then just had her sign it. 

Yay! Now I have to play the waiting game and hope it comes in before I leave to Japan so I can buy some makeup! Does anyone know if the discount works in the Mac store in Tokyo??_

 
Just wanted to update on my status. I FINALLY received my pro card in the mail today, April 22. WOW it took over 1 month!! 

I didn't check my email and didn't realize that MAC sent me my pro number to start purchasing with on March 22nd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Needless to say the mailman now knows me by my first name.. haha My only advice, is keep all of your references as professional as possible and be patient. Good luck all!

OH and a side note.. I already signed up for my first Pro Class! it's a Bridal workshop with Fred V! yay And they said I didn't need to have my card present to sign up. Just my number and $100 to put on a gift card to be spent at the store on the day of the class. Twist my arm.. lol


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 24, 2010)

SurfStar- just curious, did you include the website address in the letter of reference? I can definitely send them a business card and a similar letter, so I'm just wondering if I should include the web address. I wonder if they go and look at the website?


----------



## Pink_Ruve (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sure this question has been posted somewhere in the 40 pages of the thread. Sorry to ask it again! I'm a freelance artist, and finally am getting around to filling out my pro card application. What would be considered my second proof of occupation? I have a business card, and read someone saying that they sent in a letter of recommendation and got accepted. Any help would be great!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey just passing through to let yall know I recieved my pro card in the mail on Friday . . . So yes I got everything I need.  Also thanks to everybody on this thread for their help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FYI . . . This whole process too approx took two and a half months.... but it is worth the wait and stress . . .. .  LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Ruve* 

 
_I'm sure this question has been posted somewhere in the 40 pages of the thread. Sorry to ask it again! I'm a freelance artist, and finally am getting around to filling out my pro card application. What would be considered my second proof of occupation? I have a business card, and read someone saying that they sent in a letter of recommendation and got accepted. Any help would be great!!!_

 
Yes, a letter of recommendation would work. Thats what I turned in and I was accepted.


----------



## LC (Apr 26, 2010)

also a comp card is an easy 2nd piece of proof


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sending off my application today - I've been meaning to do this since last year!  I'll keep the thread posted on how long it takes before I get my email and card.


----------



## Senoj (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I just sent off my application on Friday to the the Buffalo, NY address instead of the Canada address. Is the turn around time about the same (a month or so) if you send it in to NY? Thanks


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am a proud MAC Pro Card holder as of today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senoj (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingin501* 

 
_I am a proud MAC Pro Card holder as of today!!!!!!!!_

 
Hi! Did you mail or fax it in? Thanks


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_Hi! Did you mail or fax it in? Thanks_

 
I mailed my application on April 12th.  I called today to check on the status and I was approved!


----------



## msbeautyGEEK (Apr 29, 2010)

OMGosh im so excited i just checked my bank account and it was charged today.. woohoo  i cant wait to go shopping..! Thank you everyone and good luck =]


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_So... quiz question. If I have my cosmetology license, but my card says I'm a makeup artist (this is all hypothetical--makeup artistry is what I'd like to get in to) which discount do I get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
If your card and information says Makeup Artist then you will get the 40% other than that you would get the 30%.


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_Hi All,

I just sent off my application on Friday to the the Buffalo, NY address instead of the Canada address. Is the turn around time about the same (a month or so) if you send it in to NY? Thanks_

 
When I called and asked about the different address, the guy said that if you send it to the NY address they will open it and then mail it to the Canada address.  So I'm thinking it might take a little longer but I'm not sure.


----------



## msbeautyGEEK (Apr 29, 2010)

i sent mines april 13th and was charged today so it took 16 days in total. i think it's pretty much the same thing.. good luck =D


----------



## Senoj (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_Hi All,

I just sent off my application on Friday to the the Buffalo, NY address instead of the Canada address. Is the turn around time about the same (a month or so) if you send it in to NY? Thanks_

 
I sent my card in on 4/26 to NY and today 5/5 my card was charged for  $35! Beyond excited!!! I was in a bad mood today but this cheered me up! Never been so excited about receiving a piece of  plastic in the mail. I did the happy dance at work and almost danced my hair piece off lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS I sent in business card, resume, head shot, certificate of mu school and flier w/ makeup that I do for a photographer.


----------



## msbeautyGEEK (May 7, 2010)

my card came in the mail today!!!! i couldnt wait to get home i made my BF give me my account number so i can shop online lol... good luck everyone =D


----------



## gingin501 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msbeautyGEEK* 

 
_my card came in the mail today!!!! i couldnt wait to get home i made my BF give me my account number so i can shop online lol... good luck everyone =D_


----------



## msbeautyGEEK (May 11, 2010)

thanx. i was trying to reply to your message but your box is full....


----------



## SurfStar16 (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_SurfStar- just curious, did you include the website address in the letter of reference? I can definitely send them a business card and a similar letter, so I'm just wondering if I should include the web address. I wonder if they go and look at the website?_

 
I did include the web address at the bottom of the letter. Here is a scan of the letter i sent. Hope it helps. 
http://co123w.col123.mail.live.com/a...092738C0%7C%7C

Side note- My friend who does more makeup gigs than I do got turned down for the Pro card. She didn't use a professional letter head and just sent a letter of reference from a bride who's makeup she did and the contract they signed along with her business card. So make sure its a profession letter head. Word has a TON of templates for letter heads.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixie*72* 

 
_I was denied AGAIN! I'm in shock here. They said personal letters, "homemade" flyers and business cards (what?!) and makeup service contracts are NOT accepted.
I'm calling them tomorrow._

 
Yes they will deny you my business cards and flyers were professionally printed. Theirs places online you can find to do them that are reasonable in price my stuff came to like 24.00 through Vista Print which wasnt bad because I do get use out of passing out my business cards and flyers.


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can send them just the copy of my makeup artistry certificate or do I have to send in the original? I'm figuring that a copy would suffice, but better safe than sorry. I know MAC has gotten more strict in the last couple years with the pro discount. I emailed MAC but am still waiting for an answer and I'm hoping someone can answer my question. TIA!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_Does anyone know if I can send them just the copy of my makeup artistry certificate or do I have to send in the original? I'm figuring that a copy would suffice, but better safe than sorry. I know MAC has gotten more strict in the last couple years with the pro discount. I emailed MAC but am still waiting for an answer and I'm hoping someone can answer my question. TIA!_

 
Just a copy because they will not send back anything you send in with your application so copy of your id a copy of your certificate and one other piece of professional criteria and your application you will be good to go!


----------



## Senoj (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_I sent my card in on 4/26 to NY and today 5/5 my card was charged for  $35! Beyond excited!!! I was in a bad mood today but this cheered me up! Never been so excited about receiving a piece of  plastic in the mail. I did the happy dance at work and almost danced my hair piece off lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS I sent in business card, resume, head shot, certificate of mu school and flier w/ makeup that I do for a photographer._

 
I received my card on Thu. 5/13. So excited!!! It took 2 weeks in total!


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Just a copy because they will not send back anything you send in with your application so copy of your id a copy of your certificate and one other piece of professional criteria and your application you will be good to go!_

 

Thank you!


----------



## Rinstar (May 20, 2010)

Thanks SurfStar, I appreciate the help! The photographer who is going to write my letter has letterhead that he uses, so that will be perfect.


----------



## kenoki (May 30, 2010)

Alright!  I did it!  I faxed in an application.  Took forever to find necessary paperwork other than business card.  Gathered together an old call sheet and  a professional letter of recommendation... Now to sit and wait!.... *bites fingernails*


----------



## kenoki (May 31, 2010)

Woohoo!!!  As mentioned, I faxed everything in late Saturday night.  And they charged my credit card TODAY (Monday morning!).  The turnaround time was 34 hours from the moment I sent the fax to the moment my card was charged (and they were closed for 30 of those hours).  Lightening fast!

SO EXCITED.  SO.  EXCITED!!!!!!  

When will I receive a number?  Via email?  EEE!!!  Thanks for all the help, yall!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations . . . DANG that was FAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kenoki* 

 
_Woohoo!!! As mentioned, I faxed everything in late Saturday night. And they charged my credit card TODAY (Monday morning!). The turnaround time was 34 hours from the moment I sent the fax to the moment my card was charged (and they were closed for 30 of those hours). Lightening fast!

SO EXCITED. SO. EXCITED!!!!!! 

When will I receive a number? Via email? EEE!!! Thanks for all the help, yall!!_

 
Thats so exciting for you!! But now I regret mailing mine in. I thought they weren't taking faxes anymore so I didn't even try. It's been almost 2 weeks and I'm still waiting. And I really needed to get some stuff for a shoot I have this weekend....urgh


----------



## kenoki (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_Thats so exciting for you!! But now I regret mailing mine in. I thought they weren't taking faxes anymore so I didn't even try. It's been almost 2 weeks and I'm still waiting. And I really needed to get some stuff for a shoot I have this weekend....urgh_

 
Aww shucks... I know it won't help for this weekend, but if you have all of your documents in order, I would go ahead and fax it in just in case (as a backup plan).  Obviously fax is not their preferred method of receipt, but at least you get immediate confirmation that they received the application at all!  And good luck homie!  I can't wait to watch my kit grow.


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kenoki* 

 
_Aww shucks... I know it won't help for this weekend, but if you have all of your documents in order, I would go ahead and fax it in just in case (as a backup plan). Obviously fax is not their preferred method of receipt, but at least you get immediate confirmation that they received the application at all! And good luck homie! I can't wait to watch my kit grow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What number did you fax it to? I just hope they don't charge my card twice.


----------



## kenoki (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_What number did you fax it to? I just hope they don't charge my card twice._

 
I faxed it to: 905-944-6400

I don't think that they would charge your card twice -- if they put you in the system via the fax info, they'd see you were already in the system when they tried again.  I've also read of other people who've sent in applications both ways to cover their bases, and haven't heard of any problems that occurred.  Still, anything's possible!  But I'd probably take the gamble, Indiana Jones style.  Hehe.


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kenoki* 

 
_I faxed it to: 905-944-6400

I don't think that they would charge your card twice -- if they put you in the system via the fax info, they'd see you were already in the system when they tried again. I've also read of other people who've sent in applications both ways to cover their bases, and haven't heard of any problems that occurred. Still, anything's possible! But I'd probably take the gamble, Indiana Jones style. Hehe._

 
Thank you! I'm gonna fax my stuff in and maybe I'll be as lucky as you...fingers crossed!!


----------



## Senoj (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kenoki* 

 
_Woohoo!!!  As mentioned, I faxed everything in late Saturday night.  And they charged my credit card TODAY (Monday morning!).  The turnaround time was 34 hours from the moment I sent the fax to the moment my card was charged (and they were closed for 30 of those hours).  Lightening fast!

SO EXCITED.  SO.  EXCITED!!!!!!  

When will I receive a number?  Via email?  EEE!!!  Thanks for all the help, yall!!_

 
You may or may not receive your email in time. The whole process for me was 2 weeks. I had already received my card and then the email came later.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I faxed my stuff yesterday afternoon and I just checked my account this morning and I saw the debit for $35 for MAC had already been posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was a turnaround of less than 24 hours, but now I just have to wait for my card or email.

I don't think I've ever been so excited to have someone take my money lol.


----------



## Melxo (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Specktra!! 

I just recently graduated my Make up Artistry course with a 92% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have my certificate and I wanted to apply for my pro card. What else do I need to send in, because I know you need more than once piece and I just have my certificate.


----------



## LC (Jun 4, 2010)

melxo..send a comp card or a business card, those are the easiest things to send.


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm going to fax my application Monday morning I didn't want it just sitting there all weekend wish me luck!


----------



## kenoki (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_Well, I faxed my stuff yesterday afternoon and I just checked my account this morning and I saw the debit for $35 for MAC had already been posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was a turnaround of less than 24 hours, but now I just have to wait for my card or email.

I don't think I've ever been so excited to have someone take my money lol._

 
Yay, congrats!!  I received my card in the mail today.  8 day total turnaround time, from the moment I faxed (last Saturday) to when I received the card (today).  And my MACPRO cart is already full... hehe.


----------



## mern (Jun 10, 2010)

Quick question. Can I fax my app. to the fax number if I reside in Canada?


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 10, 2010)

The fax number is in Canada


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_Well, I faxed my stuff yesterday afternoon and I just checked my account this morning and I saw the debit for $35 for MAC had already been posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was a turnaround of less than 24 hours, but now I just have to wait for my card or email.

I don't think I've ever been so excited to have someone take my money lol._

 

Congrats! Same thing happened to me when I faxed mine in.
I was so excited I actually called MACPro and was like... there's this charge does that mean I am um, ya know... approved? Even though I knew what the charge meant I needed to hear it directly from someones mouth.

Then I went straight to MAC and dropped a few hundred for my kit hahaha


----------



## spunky (Jun 12, 2010)

i'm starting a HND in make up artistry in august, do you ladies think i'll need to send in a copy of my student ID card with my Pro Student application, or will they accept the correspondance between me and the college as proof that i am on the course? i want to apply ASAP, but i don't get my ID card till i start on the 23rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm in the UK and at a mac-accredited college. TIA!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i'm starting a HND in make up artistry in august, do you ladies think i'll need to send in a copy of my student ID card with my Pro Student application, or will they accept the correspondance between me and the college as proof that i am on the course? i want to apply ASAP, but i don't get my ID card till i start on the 23rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm in the UK and at a mac-accredited college. TIA!_

 
I don't think you'll need a student ID card in particular. I looked up the US version of the Pro Student membership and I am not sure if it varies between the UK and here, but I think as long as you are enrolled to take the class and have some sort of document stating you are enrolled in the course you should be ok. If you don't have anything on paper stating you're enrolled yet but you are in fact signed up for the course and just see maybe if the school could send you something stating that you are enrolled in their program. And that should work.

Plus a copy of your regular ID and the application + payment. Hoped that helped! And good look! *crosses fingers*


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_Congrats! Same thing happened to me when I faxed mine in.
I was so excited I actually called MACPro and was like... there's this charge does that mean I am um, ya know... approved? Even though I knew what the charge meant I needed to hear it directly from someones mouth.

Then I went straight to MAC and dropped a few hundred for my kit hahaha_

 

Haha...sounds like me yesterday. I got my card in the mail yesterday and of course I headed to MAC to celebrate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I broke the bank at MAC yesterday


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_Haha...sounds like me yesterday. I got my card in the mail yesterday and of course I headed to MAC to celebrate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I broke the bank at MAC yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahahaha sounds about right I think everyone does that when they finally get their card!

I have you beat though, when I found out I was approved and went over to my usual freestanding store and was like you can look up my pro # if I just gave you my ID right? So I didn't even have my actual card yet and was going nuts.  hahahaha


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 14, 2010)

I faxed in my application twice last week and I haven't seen a charge, I think I was declined because the letter I sent was a letter of employment/personal reference because I started doing the clients makeup outside of work and she didn't even sign the letter. So I called today I didnt tell him I faxed it b/c I didn't want to hear the whole can't recieve fax bit he said since I sent it last week I wouldn't be in the system and if i don't recieve a denial letter in 2 weeks I'm fine but I have a event coming up and my bday is next week and I want my card sooner than later. I have a program from a music performace and better letter of employment plus my business card so should I wait to get the denial letter and reapply or just fax the new application now?


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 14, 2010)

Uh i am so frusterated im in toronto and i sent the application to the Toronto office and im still not in the system. I don't understand what takes so long.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_I faxed in my application twice last week and I haven't seen a charge, I think I was declined because the letter I sent was a letter of employment/personal reference because I started doing the clients makeup outside of work and she didn't even sign the letter. So I called today I didnt tell him I faxed it b/c I didn't want to hear the whole can't recieve fax bit he said since I sent it last week I wouldn't be in the system and if i don't recieve a denial letter in 2 weeks I'm fine but I have a event coming up and my bday is next week and I want my card sooner than later. I have a program from a music performace and better letter of employment plus my business card so should I wait to get the denial letter and reapply or just fax the new application now?_

 
I would wait. I wouldn't want for them to be overwhelmed and if you were to be declined with your first round of application. And then resubmit better info which would have you approved but for some reason with the overwhelming submission of info you wouldn't want them to mess up your paper work and have you declined even with propper info. 

From what it sounds like you were more than likely denied. What was your second proof of credentials? The letter not being signed would be a red flag I think, unless it was on an official letter head.

I think a program would be better than the letter and sent in along with your card. Except, are you trying to apply for the MUA discount? Because it sounded like you are listed in the program as performer and not an MUA, which I could have read that wrong. But if your business card says you are an MUA and your second piece of proof shows you as another one of the various eligible categories from what I know if they even approve that than they usually give you the lesser of the two credentials and give you the 30% performers discount and not the 40% MUA.


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_I would wait. I wouldn't want for them to be overwhelmed and if you were to be declined with your first round of application. And then resubmit better info which would have you approved but for some reason with the overwhelming submission of info you wouldn't want them to mess up your paper work and have you declined even with propper info. 

From what it sounds like you were more than likely denied. What was your second proof of credentials? The letter not being signed would be a red flag I think, unless it was on an official letter head.

I think a program would be better than the letter and sent in along with your card. Except, are you trying to apply for the MUA discount? Because it sounded like you are listed in the program as performer and not an MUA, which I could have read that wrong. But if your business card says you are an MUA and your second piece of proof shows you as another one of the various eligible categor ies from what I know if they even approve that than they usually give you the lesser of the two credentials and give you the 30% performers discount and not the 40% MUA._

 

The first letter had the companys name and logo but It could have looked better. The program was from a performance but I'm listed as the makeup artist. I will just send my business card, the program, and letter of employment that looks more professional. So I guess I'll wait until I get my letter


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_The first letter had the companys name and logo but It could have looked better. The program was from a performance but I'm listed as the makeup artist. I will just send my business card, the program, and letter of employment that looks more professional. So I guess I'll wait until I get my letter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds like you have a good plan hun! Id say just leave out the letter. You only need 2 proofs so the program and your card should be fine.


----------



## Melxo (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Specktra ProCard holders.. 

I have a couple questions for you... 

Can your business card just say Your Name/Freelance Make Up Artist/Phonenumber

Also can you buy brush kits/colour kits or pallets?


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melxo* 

 
_Hey Specktra ProCard holders.. 

I have a couple questions for you... 

Can your business card just say Your Name/Freelance Make Up Artist/Phonenumber

Also can you buy brush kits/colour kits or pallets?_

 
Your standard business card is just fine.

Nope. They do not even list those items on the Pro site for purchase. At the holiday time you do not get your discount on the holiday kits. A few years ago in late January you were able to buy them at your discount. But this year that didn't happen, one day they were there the next I assume they were headed to the CCO haha.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent my application, professional reference from ad agency, business card and resume around noon Chicago time today. Called macpro around 5ish and asked if they received my fax. A nice woman answered and said it takes 24 hours for them to receive faxes and to call back tomorrow. Crosses my fingers. I'm ready for my card.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay so I called MAC this morning to verify that they received my fax. A woman answered took my info and looked it up. Then she asked what I faxed and what number i faxed it too. She said they don't accept pro applications via fax and the 905-944-6400 number isn't the correct number. She said that the MAC apps have to be mailed. I spent $7.00 faxing for nothing. what address did you girls mail the app too?


----------



## DaniCakes (Jun 16, 2010)

Good News,

I called the 905-940-2437 number and talked to a nice woman who said they did receve my app and will process it immediately. They normally don't accept applications any other way but mail, but they accepted mine. I called the 905 number and told the lady I was concerned because my cc info was on the fax. They did receive my info and it was in their system. However, they did have my address wrong. Always good to call and check.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jun 16, 2010)

Update: I see a $35 charge from MAC in my account. I'm officially a procard member. Screaming and jumping up and down......


----------



## Senoj (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_Update: I see a $35 charge from MAC in my account. I'm officially a procard member. Screaming and jumping up and down......_

 
Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_Update: I see a $35 charge from MAC in my account. I'm officially a procard member. Screaming and jumping up and down......_

 

CONGRATS HUN!
Do your card justice and break it innnnnnn.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 16, 2010)

Just a quick tip for everyone: if you want to fax your applications in I would suggest emailing [email protected] first and just say you are very concerned about sending your sensitive credit card information via mail because what if it gets lost and you don't want to put that a stake. And say you would prefer to send it to them directly. And then ask if it were possible if you could fax it to them. Just because you don't want to accidentally be one of the people who faxed it and are denied becaused you faxed it with out authorization of submitting your application "the right way" (ahem, we all know faxing in your application is the right way and MACPro needs to get back with it)

They're pretty quick it's usually Janice who replies. She's very nice and is understanding.


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 17, 2010)

Yayyyyyy I actually did get my card I was sooo concerned about not seeing a charge within a week I thought I was denied. They called today and just said get my reference letter signed and fax it again and I should get my card in 2-3 weeks! This was a great birthday present


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 17, 2010)

Just had a quick question. I maled in my application from toronto on may 26th and its june 17th today and mac has told me i am still not in the system, just wondering has anyone else waited this long to be put in the system. Just worried that my application got lost.
They did check the decline list and told me i am not on the decline list.
Thanks so much.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_Yayyyyyy I actually did get my card I was sooo concerned about not seeing a charge within a week I thought I was denied. They called today and just said get my reference letter signed and fax it again and I should get my card in 2-3 weeks! This was a great birthday present_

 
CONGRATS HUN!
I am too lazy to check back and see if it was you who said you they had a gig coming up and needed to restock your kit. But head over to your local freestanding store if you want one and your pro number will come up in your customer file and will be applied even with out your card. You'll just have to show them your ID.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_Just had a quick question. I maled in my  application from toronto on may 26th and its june 17th today and mac has  told me i am still not in the system, just wondering has anyone else  waited this long to be put in the system. Just worried that my  application got lost.
They did check the decline list and told me i am not on the decline  list.
Thanks so much._

 
I would called them tomorrow and say what you told us, you're not yet in  the system and are not on the declined list. And you are greatly  concerned about your info being lost. And ask if you could directly fax  it to them because you have all of your credentials.

This is close to what happened to me and they let me fax in my stuff and  was approved with in 24 hours.

Good luck!


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice manthanoelle they keep telling me it tales 4-6 weeks, but i just wanted to know if they at least received my info which they are saying they cant tell if they did or not.. sooo frusterating.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 18, 2010)

what in the WORLD. that's so sooo stupid. they should tell you if they even received it seeing as you do have sensitive personal information on there. So you wont have to worry if it's been lost or something. Hopefully it works out soon!


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes i just called them agaian.. They told me they cant tell if they just recived my info  and i told them i was told i wasn't on the declined list. The guy told me they would know if they recived my applicationonce they are processing it. So stupid. He told me it takes 4-6 weeks... Im so mad


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey just try to relax (u really have no choice). You're gonna have to play the wait and see game !!!! 

Try to be a patient because if you have already called several times and spoken to the same person and gave them your info and they keep telling you it take 4-6 weeks. You might just piss the person off and they deny you just cuz their mad
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PLEASE BE A LIL PATIENT, at least wait 4 weeks before you call again !!!!!


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yah i guess i just have to wait. I just wish i knew if they have it not knowing if it's lost is frusterating. Espeshilly since i live 10 min away from the mac head quarters.


----------



## boofale (Jun 19, 2010)

I know what you mean, I sent mine to Canada and realized the next day that I forgot to include my license! So instead of sending another one to Canada and waiting a week for it to get there, I sent a copy to New York in hopes that it would get approved faster.  It has been over 3 weeks now and have heard nothing and no charge on my credit card.  Ive been wanting to call, but didn't want to be bothersome.  If I don't see a charge by 2 weeks from today, I'm going to assume I didn't get it and try faxing it in.  

I sent a business card, a letter of reference and a contract between a small local theater and myself for work I had done for them.  I had called the 1-800 number before I sent all the info and the lady said that we could no longer send our personal makeup contract, and only a contract of other companies hiring us.  Did any of you experience the same thing?


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boofale* 

 
_I know what you mean, I sent mine to Canada and realized the next day that I forgot to include my license! So instead of sending another one to Canada and waiting a week for it to get there, I sent a copy to New York in hopes that it would get approved faster.  It has been over 3 weeks now and have heard nothing and no charge on my credit card.  Ive been wanting to call, but didn't want to be bothersome.  If I don't see a charge by 2 weeks from today, I'm going to assume I didn't get it and try faxing it in.  

I sent a business card, a letter of reference and a contract between a small local theater and myself for work I had done for them.  I had called the 1-800 number before I sent all the info and the lady said that we could no longer send our personal makeup contract, and only a contract of other companies hiring us.  Did any of you experience the same thing?_

 
I think you should just fax it in but write a note saying that you mailed it a few weeks ago but forgot to include your ID


----------



## boofale (Jun 19, 2010)

Is it true that if your ID address doesn't match the address on your application you wont get approved?


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boofale* 

 
_Is it true that if your ID address doesn't match the address on your application you wont get approved?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no I called and asked they said it didn't matter and I sent in my Florida license but put down my Ohio address


----------



## boofale (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I gave in and called customer service today and they said I still wasn't in the system.  Do they put you in the system if you were denied?  I didn't think it would take this long to get into the system. boo.


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, how long have you been waiting tobe put in the system. I mailed my application out on May 25th and i called them and they said i still  was not in the system and they told me i  was not on the denied list either.. This is so frusterating. And i live 10 min away fromt he head quarters, so im so pissed off right now.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_Hi, how long have you been waiting tobe put in the system. I mailed my application out on May 25th and i called them and they said i still  was not in the system and they told me i  was not on the denied list either.. This is so frusterating. And i live 10 min away fromt he head quarters, so im so pissed off right now._

 
I sent my application a little after May 5th and didn't see a charge on my account until June 18th. Got my card in the mail on June 19th  Just be patient.


----------



## boofale (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_Hi, how long have you been waiting tobe put in the system. I mailed my application out on May 25th and i called them and they said i still  was not in the system and they told me i  was not on the denied list either.. This is so frusterating. And i live 10 min away fromt he head quarters, so im so pissed off right now._

 
I sent mine the last week of May, I don't remember the exact date.  But I was reading other comments saying that they got theirs right away so I was kinda hoping to hear back by now, good or bad (hopefully good).  Oh well, guess I just have to wait it out, I really don't have any other option but to wait.  That is kinda weird that you live right next door and aren't in the system yet.  I guess we just have to be patient, like astronaut suggests.  Its just so hard! haha. Good luck!  






 <--- This smiley had me laughing so hard!


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Yah, i guess we sent it in during the same time. Ya when i called Mac they told me it doesn't matter if i sent it in from the states or toronto it takes 4-6 weeks . Thats crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. *
*





Let me know if you get yours. *


----------



## DaniCakes (Jun 22, 2010)

You guys should've faxed it. I was able to use my discount at the pro store 2days after I was charged even though my name wasn't in the local store's system yet. THEY WILL STILL ACCOMODATE YOU.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with Danicakes I sent mine in on a monday called on a tuesday they told me I was approved before I even seen a charge on my card 2 days later the charge was on my card and within a week of the charge my card had arrived my turn around time was less than 2 weeks


----------



## khmershortay (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok So I faxed my application over, and they called me saying the letter of reference was not signed. I re-faxed it with the signature from my employer. I asked her how long it takes to process and she saidi 2 weeks, then she asked me how did I get the fax # because they don't actually accept fax application. I said I was sorry and didn't realize it and said I got the fax # "from a friend" who faxed in her application too. She said, that's okay, but just in the future they dont accept faxed applications, but she was willing to process it for me.


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khmershortay* 

 
_Ok So I faxed my application over, and they called me saying the letter of reference was not signed. I re-faxed it with the signature from my employer. I asked her how long it takes to process and she saidi 2 weeks, then she asked me how did I get the fax # because they don't actually accept fax application. I said I was sorry and didn't realize it and said I got the fax # "from a friend" who faxed in her application too. She said, that's okay, but just in the future they dont accept faxed applications, but she was willing to process it for me._

 
The exact same thing happened to me I resent my letter fri called Monday and she said I was processed and I should be charged today


----------



## khmershortay (Jun 22, 2010)

I was surprised she asked me where I got the fax # from, imagine if I panicked and said from my Specktra ladies haha


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khmershortay* 

 
_I was surprised she asked me where I got the fax # from, imagine if I panicked and said from my Specktra ladies haha_

 
Lol, that's what I was afraid of too. I originally mailed mine in on Tuesday 6/1 and then saw on here that someone had faxed theirs in that following Saturday and saw the charge within 2 days. I was happy for her but annoyed bc I had heard how they weren't accepting faxes anymore and that it was better to just mail in the application. I didn't want to annoy anyone at MAC HQ and  was afraid that if I faxed them my application, they would put  me on some "list" (crazy, I know) and then deny me. But I faxed it on Monday, 6//7 and I saw the charge the very next day. It took about another week for me to actually get my card in the mail, but it's definitely quicker than through the mail.


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi i have been waiting since may 25 to be approved and mac told me i am not on the deny list and that i am still not keyed in. I was told i can not fax my application. If i did decide to fax it in wouldn't they charge me twice?


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_Hi i have been waiting since may 25 to be approved and mac told me i am not on the deny list and that i am still not keyed in. I was told i can not fax my application. If i did decide to fax it in wouldn't they charge me twice?_

 
No because they check the system before they run it


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 22, 2010)

How long did it take for the email to come through I tried to get her to tell me my number but she said wait for the email *sigh* I'm so impatient


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 22, 2010)

My email with my # came in after I already had received my card itself. your best bet is to try going to a local freestanding mac store and telling them you had JUST been approved for MAC pro and ask them if they could please pull up your file. your PPID # is in customer file so they should have no problem giving it to you, you will just need your ID to show them that it is you they're giving the info to. You can also purchase things with out your card being present at a freelance store too BTW, again you just need to show your ID. So if you want to go shop crazy stop by a freestanding and you'll get your discount still.


----------



## khmershortay (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_Lol, that's what I was afraid of too. I originally mailed mine in on Tuesday 6/1 and then saw on here that someone had faxed theirs in that following Saturday and saw the charge within 2 days. I was happy for her but annoyed bc I had heard how they weren't accepting faxes anymore and that it was better to just mail in the application. I didn't want to annoy anyone at MAC HQ and  was afraid that if I faxed them my application, they would put  me on some "list" (crazy, I know) and then deny me. But I faxed it on Monday, 6//7 and I saw the charge the very next day. It took about another week for me to actually get my card in the mail, but it's definitely quicker than through the mail._

 

I was thinking of mailing it in because I am going to Toronto next Wednesday, but I wanted to give it a try and fax it, she got the fax within 10 mins and put it for processing. I just apologized to her and said I wasn't aware that they didn't accept faxes. She said I was lucky because they accidentally saw it there. But she said it's okay and will process it for me. This definitely beat mailing it in and paying all that extra postage and waiting for a reply.


----------



## khmershortay (Jun 22, 2010)

wow I just checked my Bank account and it shows that MAC took out the $35 from my checking account, that was fast! Does that mean I'm approved?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khmershortay* 

 
_wow I just checked my Bank account and it shows that MAC took out the $35 from my checking account, that was fast! Does that mean I'm approved?_

 
Yes !!!!! Congrats


----------



## khmershortay (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_Yes !!!!! Congrats_

 
and it only took 5 hours for my application to be approved, it definitely beats mailing it in!


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 23, 2010)

I got my charge today! Yayyyyyy


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi i just wanted to let you know i got the mac apporval email. I hope you get yours soon because we sent it at the same time.
Good


----------



## boofale (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_Hi i just wanted to let you know i got the mac apporval email. I hope you get yours soon because we sent it at the same time.
Good_

 

That's great news! Congrats!


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 24, 2010)

What did you send in a s proof?
I sent in buis card ids contract filled out, a letter of ref and prof letter of ref


----------



## maclover2371 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi ladies,
Just wondering how long did it take to receive your pro cards in the mail?


----------



## Senoj (Jun 24, 2010)

They told me a week but it was only 2 days after the postmarked date.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jun 26, 2010)

My MAC pro card came yesterday. It only took a week and a day to arrive from the time I was approved. I went to MAC yesterday morning before the mail came and my pro number was in their system. I took the number from my receipt and logged in macpro.com. A few hours later, my card was in the mail. Doesn't take that long.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_My MAC pro card came yesterday. It only took a week and a day to arrive from the time I was approved. I went to MAC yesterday morning before the mail came and my pro number was in their system. I took the number from my receipt and logged in macpro.com. A few hours later, my card was in the mail. Doesn't take that long._

 
Do I need to go get my pro number from a store before they send the card? Or will getting that number just allow me to access macpro.com before I have the physical card?


----------



## DaniCakes (Jun 28, 2010)

You should call your local mac pro store and ask them if your info is in the system. They will tell you yes or no. If it's not they will call corporate and they will allow you to purchase products even if your number isn't in the system as long as they've approved you. If your number is in the system, they probably won't give it to you over the phone as they require photo id in the store. Go to the store. If your number is in the system, it will be printed at the top of your receipt. You can log on to macpro.com with the number. If not, you'll have to wait. I received my welcome email this morning at 5 am. I received my card on friday. Shouldn't take too long. So, if you really have to purchase something, for now, go into the store, but call ahead.




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ErinMakingFaces* 

 
_Do I need to go get my pro number from a store before they send the card? Or will getting that number just allow me to access macpro.com before I have the physical card?_


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 1, 2010)

I got my card today 8 days after approval!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok I'm a bit confused on the purchasing guidelines 

No more than 3 of the same item or 24 products in the transaction.
No more than 8 of the same item for discontinued products
No more than $500 per transaction, per day

The 8th Im going to gu buy 4 msf's 3 stereo rose and one soft and gentle 

It says no more than 3 of the same items they are all msfs but only 3 are the same color.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Ok I'm a bit confused on the purchasing guidelines 

No more than 3 of the same item or 24 products in the transaction.
No more than 8 of the same item for discontinued products
No more than $500 per transaction, per day

The 8th Im going to gu buy 4 msf's 3 stereo rose and one soft and gentle 

It says no more than 3 of the same items they are all msfs but only 3 are the same color._

 
They really need to break this down better. And also, thank you for posting this I've been a pro member going on almost 2 years and I was NEVER made aware they changed the purchasing policy because it used to be different. But good to know there is no longer only 2 transactions per week rule or $5k cap.

ANYHOW.

The only rule that hasn't changed is the 3 product rule and it is not based on the product. So it's not like, I am going to a freestanding store and want to buy Pro Pans for my palette and they'll only let me purchase 3 eyeshadows. So example, I am going to go buy eyeshadows I can buy how every many Pro Pans as I want as long as their different sku's (each color has it's own sku #) so... like, I decide to buy Satin Taupe, Honey Lust, Humid and Freshwater. I bought more than 3 and that's fine. Now if you were trying to buy 4 Pro Pans of Freshwater, that's where you would only be allowed to purchase a maximum of 3.

So you ought to be fine buying 3 of the 1 shade and 1 of the other. But keep in mind it does look suspicious if you are purchasing 3 of the same product. If it's wipes or something disposable along those lines it's not so much sketchy, the employees understand that if you're a I think they call it Rate 1 (the 40% off), those are thing's you use regularly. But if you're buying 3 of the same eyeshadow or blush and you're a makeup artist than it is a little weird just because if you're a makeup artist you tend to have an abundant selection of product to in your kit. So why by so many of 1 thing? I've had it happen before where I've bought 2 of 1 item because I got one for my personal use and 1 for my kit. And nothing was said. But I have bought 3 of the same item and was nicely suggestively asked why I was buying so many, haha because 1 was for my kit, 1 was for me, and 1 was a back up.


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have  quick question, now when the time comes to renew your mac pro card do you still have to send in all the documents again or no.
Also what is the updated rule to the limit you can spend yearly witht he card,
Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_They really need to break this down better. And also, thank you for posting this I've been a pro member going on almost 2 years and I was NEVER made aware they changed the purchasing policy because it used to be different. But good to know there is no longer only 2 transactions per week rule or $5k cap.

ANYHOW.

The only rule that hasn't changed is the 3 product rule and it is not based on the product. So it's not like, I am going to a freestanding store and want to buy Pro Pans for my palette and they'll only let me purchase 3 eyeshadows. So example, I am going to go buy eyeshadows I can buy how every many Pro Pans as I want as long as their different sku's (each color has it's own sku #) so... like, I decide to buy Satin Taupe, Honey Lust, Humid and Freshwater. I bought more than 3 and that's fine. Now if you were trying to buy 4 Pro Pans of Freshwater, that's where you would only be allowed to purchase a maximum of 3.

So you ought to be fine buying 3 of the 1 shade and 1 of the other. But keep in mind it does look suspicious if you are purchasing 3 of the same product. If it's wipes or something disposable along those lines it's not so much sketchy, the employees understand that if you're a I think they call it Rate 1 (the 40% off), those are thing's you use regularly. But if you're buying 3 of the same eyeshadow or blush and you're a makeup artist than it is a little weird just because if you're a makeup artist you tend to have an abundant selection of product to in your kit. So why by so many of 1 thing? I've had it happen before where I've bought 2 of 1 item because I got one for my personal use and 1 for my kit. And nothing was said. But I have bought 3 of the same item and was nicely suggestively asked why I was buying so many, haha because 1 was for my kit, 1 was for me, and 1 was a back up._

 
Thanks for clarifying that thats exactly why I'm buying 3 Stereo Rose 1 for my kit 1 for my self and one for backup you ladies know how sought after it is!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_I have  quick question, now when the time comes to renew your mac pro card do you still have to send in all the documents again or no.
Also what is the updated rule to the limit you can spend yearly witht he card,
Thanks so much ladies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

No. You do not have to resubmit your documents. You just have to pay the $35 renewal fee. And pay attention to the specific date, it'll print out next to your PPID # on you receipts from MAC. Because if you let it expire you have to either call or mail your payment to them which takes awhile to renew. But if you're almost at the time it takes to renew you can do it online, or so I've heard you can no renew at freestanding stores. And I stand corrected, it's rate A not rate 1 hahaha, but if you're a Rate A (40%) or Rate B (everything else EXCEPT for student members) you can pay your renewal at a freestanding MAC store. 

And there is no longer a cap. Just $500 max a day. I think a lot of us gripped about their being a cap on how much one could spend. I'm not saying this to brag but with in the first quarter of last year I spent at least $3k. So with only 8 months left they were going to only allow me to purchase $2? BULLSHAT. I also think they realized a lot of actual pro's were maxing out their membership in the middle of the year and well from my perspective... if I had capped out at $5k and they told me ok no more until your renewal date than I wouldn't have bought anything from them until my renewal because why waste money and buy crap you other wise would get a discount on. So it was a loss for them not having us buy stuff once capping out so they lifted that rule.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Thanks for clarifying that thats exactly why I'm buying 3 Stereo Rose 1 for my kit 1 for my self and one for backup you ladies know how sought after it is!_

 
haha if you DO want to buy something more than 3 though. you can tell them to ring you up AGAIN in a separate transaction for more of that item. Hahaha I've heard of people finding out their MAC store had something left from Hello Kitty or what not and bought like 3 Pink Fish TLCs in 1 transaction and then 3 more in another. hahaha.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 2, 2010)

Hahahahaha I feel like the Yoda of MACPro card membership.


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey ladies,
This might sound like a dumb question, but some of the freestanding Mac stores by me have some snobby mac artists, i wwas just wondering can they do something to have my pro card taken away fro me?
Thanks


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_Hey ladies,
This might sound like a dumb question, but some of the freestanding Mac stores by me have some snobby mac artists, i wwas just wondering can they do something to have my pro card taken away fro me?
Thanks_

 
As long as you follow the rules and regulations of having a MAC pro card they can't do anything to revoke it.


----------



## theleopard (Jul 3, 2010)

.................


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopard* 

 
_Hey Girls! Im going to be applying for my mac pro card very soon! And this is what im sending in.

-Business Card
-Certificate that says I know my makeup essentials
-Certificate for Bridal Makeup and Hair
-Contract

I am 16 and Im a freelance makeup artist do you think my age will affect my chances of getting a Mac Pro card? Thank You!_

 
It may. 

I don't know what a certificate of knowing your makeup essentials means, but... I wouldn't throw that in it does not sound professional. It just sounds like something someone could make up. Because you have to provide some form of ID they may be skeptical about your age and that you're trying to apply just to have the discount and aren't a freelance artist. 

So provide EVERYTHING you can that is professional as possible. If I were you I would say submit a contract, but one you have actually had filled out from a recent client and ask that client if that would be alright if you submit it in your application. And ask if they could write a letter of recommendation along with it just so you can provide the contract and then have something just saying "I am giving XYZ the authority to show a voided copy of our contract for cosmetic services for such and such event that XYZ did for me" and have them sign it.

Good luck!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_Hey ladies,
This might sound like a dumb question, but some of the freestanding Mac stores by me have some snobby mac artists, i wwas just wondering can they do something to have my pro card taken away fro me?
Thanks_

 

I by no means say this to offend anyone who works at MAC, I have built up a good relationship with a lot of the girls and guys who work at the freestanding stores I go to who are great freelance artists aside from working for MAC.

But most of the time the snot nosed brats that I find working at MAC are usually freelance people they keep on staff on call staff. It just seems like a lot of these people have no artistry other than whatever Estee Lauder may provide them with. It's just a "yeah I work for MAC and I am the shit" sort of attitude which is stupid. 

But as someone else said as long as you are sticking to the membership policy you are fine. AND tip: when going to a MAC store, make a list. Make a list of what exactly you want before you go in. Because as artists, we tend to know what we need for our kits before going into the store. So it's not like we're going in as consumers (well, I mean yeah we ARE consumers but you get what I am saying) and having a MAC associate try to sell us a lip liner to go with the lipstick they con'd you into buying when all you wanted was a lipglass. We usually know exactly what shades of foundation we need to replace or if we need more wipes. Make your list. My girls at MAC know now when I come in I 9 times out of 10 have a list of what I want and when they have a moment I can just hand it to them and they can pull what I need. It REALLY helps when there's a new person who doesn't know you like someone who helps you regularly and they have that snotty attitude. Because you can basically just give them your list and say shove it. 

OR if you know one particular person isn't bitchy and you see them, if someone else comes up to you and asks if you need help you can just say "oh I wanted to talk to her she helped me last time I was here and I just wanted to thank her" so they don't feel like YOU are the one being bitchy. But, I mean... I've done that. I had a friend who worked for MAC and I know she made good commission and I am not going to let someone who I know is a snot get my money when someone else who is being friendly and helping me and providing good customer service deserves that commission from the sale.


----------



## theleopard (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_It may. 

I don't know what a certificate of knowing your makeup essentials means, but... I wouldn't throw that in it does not sound professional. It just sounds like something someone could make up. Because you have to provide some form of ID they may be skeptical about your age and that you're trying to apply just to have the discount and aren't a freelance artist. 

So provide EVERYTHING you can that is professional as possible. If I were you I would say submit a contract, but one you have actually had filled out from a recent client and ask that client if that would be alright if you submit it in your application. And ask if they could write a letter of recommendation along with it just so you can provide the contract and then have something just saying "I am giving XYZ the authority to show a voided copy of our contract for cosmetic services for such and such event that XYZ did for me" and have them sign it.

Good luck!_

 
 Oh ok well I have a State Identification card with my true age on it and I am a true freelance makeup artist who's not just in it for the discount I think my client will let me use her contract. But my contract already has a letterhead on it and that is all it said on macpro.com that It has to be a contract with company letterhead so wouldn't that be fine alone? And the makeup essentials course certificate means that I know all my basics like blending,mixing,shading and etc... I really dont see what looks unprofessional on that?


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopard* 

 
_Oh ok well I have a State Identification card with my true age on it and I am a true freelance makeup artist who's not just in it for the discount I think my client will let me use her contract. But my contract already has a letterhead on it and that is all it said on macpro.com that It has to be a contract with company letterhead so wouldn't that be fine alone? And the makeup essentials course certificate means that I know all my basics like blending,mixing,shading and etc... I really dont see what looks unprofessional on that?_

 

I think you may have taken what I said wrong. I by no means am judging your age or skill, I am saying if you're looking for this discount you need to be prepared to provide MAC with what they need to see so they don't just think oh she's trying to get this discount and that's it. They need to know you're a freelance artist like we do.

The certificate, would depend on where you got it. If you took a random weekend class at some local beauty school and all it says is makeup essentials certificate. Than it could be a generic stock printed certificate. Now if you went and took a class at a freestanding MAC store and had a certificate or like the Nepolian Perdis classes they teach at their only store than it's from a KNOWN source. Anyone could make a certificate stating that can mix, shade or blend cosmetics. They just need to know it's valid from a stable source. 

And the letter head is only for a letter of reference from another company. If you have a letter of reference that stated you we're obtained as an independent contractor for a photographer as a makeup artist and you're services were XYZ than that letter head is what they want. Your own personal letter head doesn't mean anything in the applying process.


----------



## khmershortay (Jul 5, 2010)

wahoo my pro card came in yesterday.


----------



## theleopard (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khmershortay* 

 
_wahoo my pro card came in yesterday._

 
 Yay girl! aprx. how long was the process from start to finish


----------



## theleopard (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_I think you may have taken what I said wrong. I by no means am judging your age or skill, I am saying if you're looking for this discount you need to be prepared to provide MAC with what they need to see so they don't just think oh she's trying to get this discount and that's it. They need to know you're a freelance artist like we do.

The certificate, would depend on where you got it. If you took a random weekend class at some local beauty school and all it says is makeup essentials certificate. Than it could be a generic stock printed certificate. Now if you went and took a class at a freestanding MAC store and had a certificate or like the Nepolian Perdis classes they teach at their only store than it's from a KNOWN source. Anyone could make a certificate stating that can mix, shade or blend cosmetics. They just need to know it's valid from a stable source. 

And the letter head is only for a letter of reference from another company. If you have a letter of reference that stated you we're obtained as an independent contractor for a photographer as a makeup artist and you're services were XYZ than that letter head is what they want. Your own personal letter head doesn't mean anything in the applying process._

 
Ok thank you so much dear! your so helpful with everyones questions! and especially mine! Lord willing I will get my mac pro card!!! Thank you again!


----------



## khmershortay (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopard* 

 
_Yay girl! aprx. how long was the process from start to finish_

 

took me 1 week and 1/2. but I faxed mine.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopard* 

 
_Ok thank you so much dear! your so helpful with everyones questions! and especially mine! Lord willing I will get my mac pro card!!! Thank you again!_

 

No problem! Good luck!
If you need any further advice you can PM if you want


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 10, 2010)

Omg goodness i am so pissed off. Okay so i got approved for my Mac Card like 2 weeks ago and still have not received the card. thats fine thats not the point. So i was told by mac i can still go to Mac and buy stuff just show the ladies my id and things. So i did that and the lady started being realllly snobby telling me oh no we can only accept it with the actual mac card. So i told her thats not true i was told by mac i can just show my id thats it. LOL
Mind you i have like 5 Mac freestanding stores near me and a Mac Pro.BUT MAC pro is a little farther, but i will go there from now on because they are really nice there. Anyways, i am so frusterated because i waited more then a month to get approved and it's like obvisouly i was approved for a reason, i don't need to be treated liek that. Anwyays i did get my discount because she seen i was in the sytem but omg she was sooo rude. 
And also i asked her for 3 eyeshadows tete teint, coppering and brule and she didnt even knwo they were apart of the rgualr line. Like omg so unproffessional. 
Anyways there is my rant for the day.
LOL


----------



## paularalways (Jul 10, 2010)

i submitted all my paperwork at IMATS and they told me 5-6 weeks then I saw this thread and saw that everyone was faxing, well today I tried faxing to the number listed and it just rang and never reached a machine. Am I doing something wrong? Maybe I have the wrong number? :/


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paularalways* 

 
_i submitted all my paperwork at IMATS and they told me 5-6 weeks then I saw this thread and saw that everyone was faxing, well today I tried faxing to the number listed and it just rang and never reached a machine. Am I doing something wrong? Maybe I have the wrong number? :/_

 
It's 905-944-6400


----------



## paularalways (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_It's 905-944-6400_

 
thank you so much i guess i was doing 994


----------



## boofale (Jul 14, 2010)

I am so bummed. I got denied for the pro card.  I mailed a business  card, a letter of recommendation, and a copy of a contract for some work  I did for a local community theater (their contract).  What did I do  wrong?  

They put a note saying that makeup service contracts and letters of  recommendation are not accepted.  Since when though?  It says right on  the application that they are.  Can anyone offer some advice?


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't belive that. I sent in a bridal contract a letter of ref a buis card and a letter of employment.
Was your contract signed, by the client?


----------



## boofale (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_I can't belive that. I sent in a bridal contract a letter of ref a buis card and a letter of employment.
Was your contract signed, by the client?_

 
well the contract i sent was for work i did for a community theater, and i and the chairperson signed it.  i didnt send in my personal contract because when i called they said we couldnt send those anymore.  maybe ill try faxing it.


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 15, 2010)

Was it a letter of reference from that or letter of employment explaining the jobs you've done for them? And was it on a letterhead?


----------



## boofale (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_Was it a letter of reference from that or letter of employment explaining the jobs you've done for them? And was it on a letterhead?_

 
It was a letter of reference from a bride and it wasn't on a letterhead, but was typed and signed by her.  I guess I could ask her to put it on a letterhead or I could ask a different client for a letter.


----------



## paularalways (Jul 16, 2010)

woohoo! faxed it in and it only took a day to see the charge! its official!


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 17, 2010)

*






Congrats*


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi just wondering how long did it take to recive the actual pro card after being approved. My card was sent out June 22nd and i still have not recived it.


----------



## theleopard (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_Hi just wondering how long did it take to recive the actual pro card after being approved. My card was sent out June 22nd and i still have not recived it._

 
did you fax it or mail it in?


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was approved for the mac card on june 22nd and it was sent out the same day and i stll have recived it.


----------



## paularalways (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_I was approved for the mac card on june 22nd and it was sent out the same day and i stll have recived it._

 
i received my card about a week after the charge on my account


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Ya i called them today and they said they are sending a new card. Hope it comes this time.*


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey ladies,
Has anyone been to any of the masterclasses. how was the experince?


----------



## pixie*72 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Yes they will deny you my business cards and flyers were professionally printed. Theirs places online you can find to do them that are reasonable in price my stuff came to like 24.00 through Vista Print which wasnt bad because I do get use out of passing out my business cards and flyers._

 

Just following up...my business cards and flyers were all professionally done. Not homemade.
I gave up on MAC and decided to give another company my business instead! Although I still may send in my stuff again


----------



## Goddezz (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm a little nervous. I sent my application out 8/6 and I haven't seen a charge. I sent a scan of two business cards (one for bridal hair and makeup and one for editorial-type makeup), my cosmetology license, and my driver's license.  Do you guys think that those credentials were enough for MAC? I didn't think about sending the actually business cards because I had to scan my cosmetology license and driver's licence and I just put everything on the scanner. It's a color copy so you can see the information clearly.  If I am approved do you think I would receive 30% or 40%? Thank you.


----------



## alicexw0nders (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi I'm new to the board and I am sorry if I sound like a broken record. I am applying for Mac Pro, if I send my License and my diploma. What chances is there that I get declined? I am recently started as a freelance makeup artist and anesthetic. 
I also just found out about the Mac pro club and I have the worse nerves in my belly because it would help me so much.

Anyone?

I am just gathering everything up to send.


----------



## mern (Aug 23, 2010)

Yay I got approved and received my card about a week ago. I sent in a letter of reference from a client and a makeup contract as well as a letter of reference from a business that I did a photoshop for advertisement with as well as a business card. Faxed my stuff and it ended up taking about 11 days to receive the card in the mail. So excited to rebuild my kit!


----------



## MACForME (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alicexw0nders* 

 
_Hi I'm new to the board and I am sorry if I sound like a broken record. I am applying for Mac Pro, if I send my License and my diploma. What chances is there that I get declined? I am recently started as a freelance makeup artist and anesthetic. 
I also just found out about the Mac pro club and I have the worse nerves in my belly because it would help me so much.

Anyone?

I am just gathering everything up to send._

 
Just follow the directions on the application. It tells you everything they are looking for.


----------



## paularalways (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goddezz* 

 
_I'm a little nervous. I sent my application out 8/6 and I haven't seen a charge. I sent a scan of two business cards (one for bridal hair and makeup and one for editorial-type makeup), my cosmetology license, and my driver's license.  Do you guys think that those credentials were enough for MAC? I didn't think about sending the actually business cards because I had to scan my cosmetology license and driver's licence and I just put everything on the scanner. It's a color copy so you can see the information clearly.  If I am approved do you think I would receive 30% or 40%? Thank you._

 

was this faxed? they receive faxes instantly and usually do charges next business day. You can call and see if you are on the denied list


----------



## Goddezz (Aug 26, 2010)

I received my card on Monday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I only received 30%, not the 40% I was hoping for.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hey, 30% off is better than nothing. At least I wasn't denied. I am excited about upcoming purchases!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks MAC!!!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm finally applying for my Pro card! I freelance and have done a lot of stage shows where I am. The costume director for the shows also is the manager of a law firm (there are only 2-3 shows a year so she isn't needed constantly all 52 weeks a year - but most of them!). She also hired me to do the makeup for all the firm's head shots for their web site. She wrote me a professional letter of recommendation detailing all the work I've done under/for her, and it's on the letterhead of the law firm I did makeup for. I'm also going to send my business cards. I had to reorder more, but they'll be here Tuesday, so I'll send it off then. 

I'm so, so nervous though! I really hope I get approved. I was also thinking of sending in a copy of a completed contract from a few weeks ago between me & a client, maybe just as backup. I know I'll be checking my CC statement online every day...this waiting is terrible and I didn't even mail it yet!


----------



## citre (Sep 26, 2010)

Soo I'm a Cosmetology student, and I want to get a Mac Pro discount. I'm focused more on doing hair than makeup, and I'm starting to freelance on the side while I'm in school. Can I qualify for the 30% or 40% discount if I apply and submit my business card & a letter of reference from my instructor or a client I've had, even though I'm still a student? My school  is new, but it isn't on the eligible list as of now, but I'm working on submitting it to MAC, so the other students can take advantage of it as well. I just don't want to wait 4-6 weeks for the school to become eligible if I can go ahead and qualify for the Pro Card.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if we can use our pro card on the color collection part of the tartan tale not the special packaging gift set palette part?


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey everyone! After what seemed like years (but was only 3 weeks!) I heard back from MAC and was approved. I can finally start to rebuild and expand my kit without so much of a sting to my wallet! Thanks for all the help everyone here provided, just from all their past answers/advice and such.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think right now you'd only qualify for the Student Discount which I believe is 20%, and after graduation you can reapply for the full pro discount. I'm not sure thought - it'd depend on if you applied as a freelance MUA or as a student.




citre said:


> Soo I'm a Cosmetology student, and I want to get a Mac Pro discount. I'm focused more on doing hair than makeup, and I'm starting to freelance on the side while I'm in school. Can I qualify for the 30% or 40% discount if I apply and submit my business card & a letter of reference from my instructor or a client I've had, even though I'm still a student? My school is new, but it isn't on the eligible list as of now, but I'm working on submitting it to MAC, so the other students can take advantage of it as well. I just don't want to wait 4-6 weeks for the school to become eligible if I can go ahead and qualify for the Pro Card.


----------



## BoyBaitMadde (Nov 12, 2010)

Just wanted to post a quick note on here to thank everyone for posting some great info.
  	I didn't even know about the PRO Card until a couple of months ago. I heard about in
  	on some youtube video and started reading everything I could find online about it.
  	I sent in my application 3 weeks ago along w/ my makeup artist diploma and a
  	business card. I called today to check on the status and the girl told me they had
  	just received my application 2 days ago and that I was approved. Just checked
  	my creditcard and they charged me the $35. I've never been so excited about
  	a charge to my card


----------



## kimby (Nov 24, 2010)

[h=2]*Hi all! I need some MAC Pro card help! I'm a makeup artist for a makeup company inside a hair salon.  I have a business card but what could my 2nd proof be? A letter of reference from my boss on our company letterhead??*[/h]


----------



## khmershortay (Nov 25, 2010)

yes.



kimby said:


> [h=2]*Hi all! I need some MAC Pro card help! I'm a makeup artist for a makeup company inside a hair salon.  I have a business card but what could my 2nd proof be? A letter of reference from my boss on our company letterhead??*[/h]


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone having problems with their PRO card today? I hopped online to order some shadow refills and my card isnt bring up my discount still says im registered and Im not due for renewel.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 1, 2011)

No, I added some things to my cart, just to check and it was okay.  Hopefully its just a minor problem.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jan 3, 2011)

In  2008 I received the 30% discount since I am a photographer. Eventually I ended up getting more into the makeup part of it and now I do both makeup and photography. I need to renew my membership, but not sure if I can try to get the makeup artist discount. Would I have to start a completely new membership? Also, I'm a bit confused on what I should send in as far as references go. Of course my business card, but not sure what else would work. I read somewhere that client letters are no longer accepted?


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 19, 2011)

I applied for a MAC Pro card and sent it in on 12/27/2010, they charged my card on 1/15/11, so now the waiting game! I hope it comes soon!!!


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 20, 2011)

Stephie Baby said:


> In  2008 I received the 30% discount since I am a photographer. Eventually I ended up getting more into the makeup part of it and now I do both makeup and photography. I need to renew my membership, but not sure if I can try to get the makeup artist discount. Would I have to start a completely new membership? Also, I'm a bit confused on what I should send in as far as references go. Of course my business card, but not sure what else would work. I read somewhere that client letters are no longer accepted?


	I sent in my business card, my contract, and my services price list. It should be more than enough. I've heard they also accept a headshot of a model you've done the work on, as long as credit to you as a makeup artist is on the photo.


----------



## goldilocks88 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just mailed my application yesterday! I live in Toronto, so hopefully they'll receive it  Monday...now it's just a waiting game!


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 22, 2011)

Lucky you! I wish I lived in Toronto so they'd get back to me faster, ha. I just sent mine off today, now to wait 4-6 weeks D:


----------



## goldilocks88 (Jan 26, 2011)

The wait is already killing me! I've been checking my credit card balance everyday to see if $45 has been added!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quote:


LILYisatig3r said:


> Lucky you! I wish I lived in Toronto so they'd get back to me faster, ha. I just sent mine off today, now to wait 4-6 weeks D:


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh I know, ha. I wish they'd let us know because right now I only have $50 in my checking so it'd be nice to know when the $35 would be taken out so I'm not flat broke! I also realized, I am retarded for sending my applications to Canada.... when they had a New York address that would've benefited me so much more. Sighhhh.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jan 29, 2011)

OK here is my question I do freelance and work for my mom's really small business doing makeup. Would I can I apply for a pro card? Would it even be  approved and which pieces would I even send in as proof? I don't have a school certificate or anything. I dont know if its worth filling out an application. What do you guys think/suggest?


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, you can as long as you have two pieces of professional criteria. You can send in a business card, a professional letter of employment on your moms company's letterhead, a filled in contract thats signed by a client (just block out the personal information).... you can probably even send in a headshot of the work you've done for an event or in your portfolio as long as you're credited for it. Make sure there's proof.

  	That should work


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jan 30, 2011)

LILYisatig3r said:


> Yes, you can as long as you have two pieces of professional criteria. You can send in a business card, a professional letter of employment on your moms company's letterhead, a filled in contract thats signed by a client (just block out the personal information).... you can probably even send in a headshot of the work you've done for an event or in your portfolio as long as you're credited for it. Make sure there's proof.
> 
> That should work


	Thank you


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 1, 2011)

I just sent off my Mac Pro application today. Contract on company letterhead and a personal business card. Now I just pray they accept it! lol


----------



## DownInAHole (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a question, and I really hope that it has not been answered (but I did a search). I am currently a licensed aesthetician, but I have focused more-so on makeup artistry.  Would MACPro by any chance take my professional license, resume and diploma for aesthetics as a makeup artist. I only have a resume saying I have worked with a freelance photographer and also a extracurricular activity in school as proof since it was freelancing. Should I still try to apply as an MUA or would I be more likely accepted as just an aesthetician bc of my licensure, etc.? Hehe, sorry that was wordy but thanks so much!!


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 2, 2011)

DownInAHole said:


> I have a question, and I really hope that it has not been answered (but I did a search). I am currently a licensed aesthetician, but I have focused more-so on makeup artistry.  Would MACPro by any chance take my professional license, resume and diploma for aesthetics as a makeup artist. I only have a resume saying I have worked with a freelance photographer and also a extracurricular activity in school as proof since it was freelancing. Should I still try to apply as an MUA or would I be more likely accepted as just an aesthetician bc of my licensure, etc.? Hehe, sorry that was wordy but thanks so much!!



 	Your best bet might be to give them a call and just ask about it. The CSRs are really helpful on the M.A.C. Pro line. I would assume if you have credit as a makeup artist (your resume) they should, but it's possible they'll see the license as just an aesthetician and not a makeup artist.


----------



## goldilocks88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just checked my visa statement and.....MAC COSMETICS $45 IS ON THERE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I am so excited to get my pro card!


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 3, 2011)

goldilocks88 said:


> Just checked my visa statement and.....MAC COSMETICS $45 IS ON THERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Nice! When did you send in your application? I'm curious how long their processing time is taking since I just sent mine in. lol


----------



## novellastar (Feb 3, 2011)

I am a photographer. I just did a photoshoot for a client, however she is a doctor, so the reference letter she has given me is from the hospital she works from. Do you think that will work?

  	I also have some publications on me however it uses my alias not my full name on my identity card, so im not sure if that would work?


----------



## goldilocks88 (Feb 3, 2011)

I sent mine on January 20 from Toronto and usually things don't show up on my credit card for 3-4 days after I've been charged so I would guess that they probably charged me on Monday. If that's the case, I could potentially get my card tomorrow or Monday (assuming that they sent it out relatively close to the time they charged my card). I'm so excited!!


goldilocks88 said:


> Nice! When did you send in your application? I'm curious how long their processing time is taking since I just sent mine in. lol


----------



## sarahbe492 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's my question:  I'm just trying to get started on freelancing but have done two of my friends' makeup for their weddings recently.  I obviously didn't charge them.  Could I still make up a contract, even though in the payment line it would be $0?  I just don't know if I have enough cred to even apply yet but am not really sure how to gain more business in the town I live in to improve my cred enough to apply later.  Ideas?


----------



## LC (Feb 5, 2011)

Sarah, send them a biz card and a contract. You don't need to put on there that it was free, you can always black that part out


----------



## aic (Feb 7, 2011)

....


----------



## mizsjr (Feb 8, 2011)

I was told on the telephone in the fall that client contracts are no longer acceptable as proof of profession, because they're easily faked. I was told on the telephone and at a pro store that you need to have tearsheets (editorial pages with your name in the credits as the makeup artist), letters of employment from a business (not a photographer), or callsheets. They said they'd tightened up their criteria a little because too many people were falsifying credentials and getting letters of recommendation from photographers who were doing, say, portfolio shots. I ended up sending in my business card, a letter of employment on a production company letterhead and a callsheet.


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 9, 2011)

mizsjr said:


> I was told on the telephone in the fall that client contracts are no longer acceptable as proof of profession, because they're easily faked. I was told on the telephone and at a pro store that you need to have tearsheets (editorial pages with your name in the credits as the makeup artist), letters of employment from a business (not a photographer), or callsheets. They said they'd tightened up their criteria a little because too many people were falsifying credentials and getting letters of recommendation from photographers who were doing, say, portfolio shots. I ended up sending in my business card, a letter of employment on a production company letterhead and a callsheet.


  	That seems a bit odd since they haven't changed their application. The application still states that a contract on company letterhead is acceptable.


----------



## LC (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah I think a contract with an actually company is different though, a lot harder to fake

  	anyone can make up a fake client contract

  	It seems silly though because even if people go through the trouble of faking criteria, they're probably going to buy a lot from mac, so mac should welcome the business lol


----------



## mizsjr (Feb 10, 2011)

LC - that's it exactly. The pro store very specifically told me that my contracts with clients were simply evidence of self employment - they were looking for contracts with businesses, productions or publications as opposed to anything else. They wanted letters of recommendation on production company/publication letterheads, that kind of thing.


----------



## DownInAHole (Feb 16, 2011)

I faxed my application & information yesterday...and within 6 hours the charge posted on my bank account. Whew hew!


----------



## xevilxevax (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a freelance make-up artist who works mostly on bridal parties, prom girls, halloween costumes, etc. I have done work for small businesses whereas I do the make-up on the models they photograph for their marketing material. I have business cards, signed contracts (My contract, signed by my clients.), and some letters of reference by my business clients, as well as thank you letters from my brides (But I know my brides probably won't count as "clients")! Do you guys think that will work? Also, I have not been able to find a fax number, but would really like to get my card stat so that I can get some new foundations! Do you have the fax number to share? How soon after the charge hit your account did you get the email with your PRO number?


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 21, 2011)

xevilxevax said:


> I am a freelance make-up artist who works mostly on bridal parties, prom girls, halloween costumes, etc. I have done work for small businesses whereas I do the make-up on the models they photograph for their marketing material. I have business cards, signed contracts (My contract, signed by my clients.), and some letters of reference by my business clients, as well as thank you letters from my brides (But I know my brides probably won't count as "clients")! Do you guys think that will work? Also, I have not been able to find a fax number, but would really like to get my card stat so that I can get some new foundations! Do you have the fax number to share? How soon after the charge hit your account did you get the email with your PRO number?


	If you are in Canada, you can ONLY apply through the Mail. 

  	If you are in the states, I think you might be able to apply via fax. Your best bet is to call the pro line and ask for the number.


----------



## sarahbe492 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok so I posted on the last page and said that I didn't have call sheets or experience with a company, do you think it is worth a shot with a business card, contract with a bride and or letter of recommendation from a bride?  I've heard of people getting it recently with these "less credible" resources so I just wanted opinions.  Is there anything negative about applying now and getting rejected?  I can still try again later right?  If you aren't accepted, they don't charge you, do they?  (I guess I'm thinking back to my college app days where it didn't matter whether you were accepted or not, you paid either way.  That'd obviously be a way for MAC to cut down on those not serious about the makeup profession I suppose.)

  	Thanks in advance ladies!  You are so helpful - glad I found specktra!


----------



## kayley123 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, this is more of a MAC Pro website question, so I'm sorry if it's in the wrong place, but I was wondering, did they change it recently so that only MAC PRO members can see the list of Pro products on the macpro website?


----------



## mizsjr (Feb 25, 2011)

The best thing you can do is to call your local pro store, like I did and they'll give you the definitive scoop. The artists at my store were very clear on contracts with clients NOT being proof of profession - they wanted contracts from someone else, hiring you to do makeup because that's not possible to fake. Call sheets, tear sheets, union cards, comp cards were also okay if I recall correctly. But if you don't get the card, they don't charge you. I just wanted to be clear in advance of sending my materials, because I wanted to be sure I gave them what they asked for. There are YouTube videos and blog posts out there on how to get a Mac Pro card using just client contracts that you can make out of templates that are available, printing cheap business cards, etc.. I guess MAC just got tired of giving pro cards out to people who simply like to buy a lot of makeup and wanted the discount. 

  	So my advice would be to call either your local pro store or the MAC Pro number on 1-877-553-5536 and ask.  Good luck!

  	The new website changes mean that you have to be signed in as a pro member before you can see the pro products. It's kind of a pain, if you ask me. I preferred the site the way it was!


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 25, 2011)

kayley123 said:


> Sorry, this is more of a MAC Pro website question, so I'm sorry if it's in the wrong place, but I was wondering, did they change it recently so that only MAC PRO members can see the list of Pro products on the macpro website?



 	Sadly, yes, they changed it so that the Pro site is integrated with the regular site for purchases. Only Pro members can see Pro items rom now on.


----------



## JasmineKD (Mar 2, 2011)

DownInAHole said:


> I faxed my application & information yesterday...and within 6 hours the charge posted on my bank account. Whew hew!




Hi guys, I called them today and asked for the fax number and they said I was only able to submit via mail. Has this changed in the past 2 weeks?? =(


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing as JasmineKD.  I tried faxing and it never picked up.  

  	Edit:  Nevermind!  I spoke with someone who said they only accept the faxed applications if requested by someone.  I have special circumstances so they let me fax mine in.  It took three tries before the fax machine picked up so now the waiting game begins.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not that anyone reads this thread often...but...I got approved!!!!!!!!!!!!   I can't wait to get it in the mail and go broke. lol


----------



## Tatyiona (Mar 27, 2011)

They are really cracking down now! Make sure your having orders sent to the same address and you use credit cards in your name to make your purchases because they will take your pro card in stores now if you're using somebody elses card.


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am a freelance makeup artist. Do you guys think a business card and makeup service contract will be enough for the 2 items of proof? I do not have a contract with a company yet.


----------



## francescaD (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there a chance that they will deny you? and how old do you have to be to get a pro card?


----------



## ashtoncarter (May 21, 2011)

It is Saturday, Mac customer service is not open but can't wait for monday! My question is, If I'm a Licensed Cosmetologist that's more intertested in make up then hair! and want a make up artist discount at 40%. What do I do? I have my photo ID, Cosmetology License, and my Diploma/ Certificate. What else would I need? to show that i'm considered a "make up artist". Seems as if i only fall under the Cosmetologist Criteria.


----------



## C2keri (May 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone checks this anymore.  I've done some makeup work off and on for the past 20 years, but just started getting back into it seriously.  I did some work for a few companies and I had three of them write letters of recommendation.  I ran out of business cards as a bride took them.  I sent a cover letter explaining that.  They have three letters, which is one more than they required, but I was mental about not having given them a card.  So I sent an e-mail and got, wait...you can guess...NO REPLY!  I realized today that I had not given them the new expiration date on my card.  I spoke with Stacy at CS to give them a heads up.  I think that I can best sum Stacy's attitude up with a visual: .  She told me that it takes 5 weeks to be approved or hear back from them.  I asked if they'd just reject me out of hand and she said yes.  I don't think that I can go on with MAC if they refuse this.  I don't have "special circumstances," and so I can't fax anything.  I think that I have done everything correctly.  They don't require a business card and 3 businesses have written confirmable letters of recommendation.  I hate to walk away as every bride and photographer wants MAC.  Can anyone give me advice?  Could they just ask for more proof and not refuse the application?  Should I ask why it says 3 weeks on the site and Stacy said 5?  Is there any point in contacting CS?  Thanks in advance.  Also, thanks to whoever put the  on this site.  If you're talking MAC, it's invaluable!


----------



## kassielynne (May 29, 2011)

Hey, so I emailed customer service to fax in my application and they said that they only accept applications via mail. But....I already knew their fax number (905-944-6400)  so I just faxed it anyway.  My card was charged 2 days later. Yipeeee! Way faster than mailing it. My advice is to just fax it. It gets to them way faster.  I haven't received an email yet though with my member number  guess I will need to call them and ask what it is.


----------



## twofaces (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
  	I faxed in my application today at 4:00pm. Does anybody know how long does it take for it to go through?

  	Thank you!


----------



## twofaces (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, what did you fax in?


----------



## twofaces (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, so i faxed in on 7-4-11:
  	my ID
  	my application
  	composite card
  	2 business cards
  	contract
  	professional letter of reference

  	On 7-5-11:
  	I was approved.. ( yay!!)

  	On 7-6-11:
  	My PRO Card was mailed

  	and now im anxiously waiting : )


----------



## danikabananika (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if they contact your employer regarding the work you've done if you send in a contract? I've been doing make up with a dance company for about 3 years, but they recently moved locations, so all of the contact info on my most recent contract (which was signed and dated) is wrong.


----------



## C2keri (Jul 14, 2011)

danikabananika said:


> Does anyone know if they contact your employer regarding the work you've done if you send in a contract? I've been doing make up with a dance company for about 3 years, but they recently moved locations, so all of the contact info on my most recent contract (which was signed and dated) is wrong.


  	My understanding is that they just need to know if you're currently employed as a makeup artist.  Do you have programs from the shows where you've done the makeup for them?  That would prove it.  HTH


----------



## C2keri (Jul 16, 2011)

I received my refusal letter from MAC the day before I received the magazine that had my work in it.  I e-mailed back and forth with someone named Tobi at MAC who was quite helpful a few weeks ago and so I was prepared for something like this.  Tobi told me that MAC doesn't accept the normal reference letter - they require a letter of current employment, meaning that you must have someone to say that you currently work for them.


----------



## A Gurl Can Mac (Jul 16, 2011)

I got my mac pro card in the mail.......yay:encore:


----------



## A Gurl Can Mac (Jul 16, 2011)

@c2 keri just try again......  I believe that you could get one. Just ask the specific reason why you were rejected.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you have to submit new documents (2 forms of proof) again to renew membership, or do you just submit the application?


----------



## C2keri (Jul 21, 2011)

[quote name="A Gurl Can Mac" url="/forum/thread/25432/mac-faq-ppid-mac-pro-card/1290#post_2143080"]@c2 keri just try again......  I believe that you could get one. Just ask the specific reason why you were rejected.[/quote]  Thanks, after speaking with Tobi, that's what I did!  I sent in a tear sheet and a letter of current employment.  Also, my card name is correct and my addresses on the app and my ID agree.  If that doesn't please them, I don't know what will.  I just want the card before Posh Paradise hits, because that'll put me back a lot!  Paint Pots for me and my kit?  Damn!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

I am going to apply today... I'm so nervous


----------



## Lola* (Aug 21, 2011)

i applied a couple of weeks ago...sent in certs and business cards and was refused!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 21, 2011)

Lola* said:


> i applied a couple of weeks ago...sent in certs and business cards and was refused!



 	Have you any tearsheets of your professional work?

  	If so, I would re-apply.


----------



## anomenon (Sep 1, 2011)

For those wondering "how long by mail?":

  	Day #1, Friday.  Mailed app from western USA to M-A-C, Toronto.
  	Day #15.  Called CS to confirm whether or not the application was received.  CSR said it was not yet in the system, that doesn't mean it wasn't received, and could take up to six weeks to show up in the system.
  	Day #28. Saw debit from M-A-C on online bank statement dated for that day.  Yay.
  	Day #40. Received "Welcome" email from M-A-C Pro containing ID#.
  	Day #47-ish.  Card and supporting materials arrived in mail.

  	Edit: From prior posts, I thought I was supposed to be able to call CS and get my ID# once I saw the debit, but that was not the case.  

  	For those wondering what docs other people have sent: my completed app (CC payment option,) state issued ID, my business card specifying MUA as title, my credit as MUA on a call sheet on production company letterhead (TV.)


----------



## anomenon (Sep 1, 2011)

<<< is there a way to delete a whole post? >>>


----------



## dinah402 (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW, congrats hun!  I mailed my app in over 2 weeks ago.  =(  I hope to hear from them soon.


twofaces said:


> Okay, so i faxed in on 7-4-11:
> my ID
> my application
> composite card
> ...


----------



## C2keri (Sep 18, 2011)

It took a lot to get the card.  In the end, I sent a tear sheet, a letter from the events organizer for whom I do makeup work and both of our business cards.  Here's my advice, based on the time it took for me to do this and some e-mails from MAC:  *They need references for ongoing work.  It doesn't matter if you have a thousand letters, one of them needs to be a current employer. *Get tear sheets!  It's not as hard as you'd think.  Do enough faces to send an e-mail to a publisher of a new and/or free local publication.  You want the tear sheet?  You may have to work for free.  It's called TFP, Trade For Photographs.  That's a paying dues-type of thing. *Work with a theater group?  Get them to write a letter. *Do enough faces for a website.  I'm working on this right now.  The type of work that I've done is mostly promotional and political. *Strip clubs sometimes use makeup artists as well...just saying.  I've heard that the money can be good, but that some of the dancers will try to stiff you.  It helps to know how to do hair extensions.  I wonder if a current employment letter from a strip club would work better at UD, though, ;-). *They won't even look at you without a business card.  I got that from someone at MAC. *It can take more than one application.  They're inundated with people from EvilBay who want to resell and people who, quite frankly, just want a discount. *They get to change the rules as they feel that they need to.  It's MAC's playground and they can decide which games we'll play on it.  Don't complain that you're paying them for the discount, because you'll make it back.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 18, 2011)

This will for sure come in handy....Thanks!!



C2keri said:


> I hope this helps.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 18, 2011)

C2keri said:


> I hope this helps.


	I'm so disgusted that this actually happens as this not only makes it harder for "true" professionals, but also it keeps the prices climbing up for everybody. I hope that MAC catches those who resell on ebay or resell to other countries.

  	I can only hope that MAC continues to tighten up Pro admissions, so that no fakes or sellers can sneak into the market, as it just ruins it for us all.


----------



## LC (Sep 26, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I'm so disgusted that this actually happens as this not only makes it harder for "true" professionals, but also it keeps the prices climbing up for everybody. I hope that MAC catches those who resell on ebay or resell to other countries.
> I can only hope that MAC continues to tighten up Pro admissions, so that no fakes or sellers can sneak into the market, as it just ruins it for us all.


 	idk, i think "true" professionals have enough criteria regardless that it's not hard for them to get any discount. my 2 cents.


----------



## sofiamichelle (Sep 28, 2011)

It took me about a month and a half to get my student PRO card.

  	Does anyone know if having a student PRO makes it easier to get the regular PRO card?

  	I'm enrolled in a MAC certified school obviously but upon graduating I might not necessarily have tons of work experience. I plan on mainly doing freelance/student/independent short film work so I will need access to PRO items.


----------



## LC (Sep 28, 2011)

hey, no it won't really help you get the full pro membership once you graduate. You'll still need the criteria that everyone else has to send in as well. good luck!


sofiamichelle said:


> It took me about a month and a half to get my student PRO card.
> 
> Does anyone know if having a student PRO makes it easier to get the regular PRO card?
> 
> I'm enrolled in a MAC certified school obviously but upon graduating I might not necessarily have tons of work experience. I plan on mainly doing freelance/student/independent short film work so I will need access to PRO items.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 28, 2011)

sofiamichelle said:


> It took me about a month and a half to get my student PRO card.
> 
> Does anyone know if having a student PRO makes it easier to get the regular PRO card?
> 
> I'm enrolled in a MAC certified school obviously but upon graduating I might not necessarily have tons of work experience. I plan on mainly doing freelance/student/independent short film work so I will need access to PRO items.


  You don't need a Pro card to have access to Pro items. Good luck.


----------



## sofiamichelle (Oct 2, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> You don't need a Pro card to have access to Pro items. Good luck.



 	Yes I know but I'd like the discount  heehee


----------



## Jamie120 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey everyone!! New to the thread and have a few questions! I am planning on applying for my pro card, but this is NOT my full time job just something I do on the side for special occasions. I do not have a license, but i do have a business card and can get a letter of referance (I was planning on sending in 3). Does anyone know if this would suffice? Or should I also include my resume? I just don't want to get refused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	edit: I forgot to mention that I will be applying under nail tech because I do more manicures and pedicures than I do makeup!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

Jamie120 said:


> Hey everyone!! New to the thread and have a few questions! I am planning on applying for my pro card, but this is NOT my full time job just something I do on the side for special occasions. I do not have a license, but i do have a business card and can get a letter of referance (I was planning on sending in 3). Does anyone know if this would suffice? Or should I also include my resume? I just don't want to get refused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm confused. How can you be a nail technician and not be licensed?

  	Or do you mean you are not licensed in something else?


----------



## Jamie120 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I'm confused. How can you be a nail technician and not be licensed?
> 
> Or do you mean you are not licensed in something else?


 
	I do not work in a salon as a nail tech, I do it on the side and did not go to school. I have regular and new clients that I do (manicures, pedicures, acrylics and shellac). I am trying to save the money to go to makeup school, it's pretty pricey and the school I'm looking into does not have any programs to take out loans.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

Jamie120 said:


> I do not work in a salon as a nail tech, I do it on the side and did not go to school. I have regular and new clients that I do (manicures, pedicures, acrylics and shellac). I am trying to save the money to go to makeup school, it's pretty pricey and the school I'm looking into does not have any programs to take out loans.



 	If you apply as a nail technician, you will need to send in your professional license, which I assume you have. Good luck with your application.


----------



## MakeupOnMyMind (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi guys, i really want to apply for a mac pro card but have a couple of questions,

  	Im a freelance makeup artist and also working fulltime in retail for a skincare and makeup brand called Sisley,

  	Would a letter of reference from my Employer(Sisley) saying i work for them as a beauty consultant and makeup artist and my
  	makeup artist business card be suffice to apply for a mac pro card?

  	Thanks,
  	Cindy xx


----------



## Kragey (Apr 13, 2012)

So copies of the contract you give to clients are no longer acceptable for photographers?


	EDIT: I called and this is apparently the truth. Ridiculous, considering anybody can go print out a stack of business cards and pretend to be a professional. :/


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 13, 2012)

LC said:


> idk, i think "true" professionals have enough criteria regardless that it's not hard for them to get any discount. my 2 cents.



 	Agreed. It's still sad to see that so many people think they qualify for a Pro discount because they (a) do some make up on the side, or (b) are "just" a blogger, or worse, just have a facebook page (this is ridiculous!). I don't mean to offend anybody, but if somebody doesn't earn their living doing/using make up, they do not qualify for a discount. It discredits "true professionals," so to speak.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 14, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Agreed. It's still sad to see that so many people think they qualify for a Pro discount because they (a) do some make up on the side, or (b) are "just" a blogger, or worse, just have a facebook page (this is ridiculous!). I don't mean to offend anybody, but if somebody doesn't earn their living doing/using make up, they do not qualify for a discount. It discredits "true professionals," so to speak.



 	I don't think there's anything wrong with people who aren't straight-up MUAs applying for pro discounts. MUAs aren't necessarily the only group of people who have to spend a large amount on makeup for their jobs.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 14, 2012)

Kragey said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with people who aren't straight-up MUAs applying for pro discounts. MUAs aren't necessarily the only group of people who have to spend a large amount on makeup for their jobs.



 	What professions are we talking about?


----------



## hickle (May 5, 2012)

Any type of performing arts.  Not everyone who does a performing art is a professional.  I know people who do aerial yoga as a hobby, and they'll also do public and private performances in addition to their 9-5 jobs.  It's not just aerial yogis, either.  It's people who take part in any kind of cultural dance, fire dances, ballerinas, gymnasts, amateur contortionists, etc.  If you're a belly dancer, exotic dancer, bhangra dancer, afro-carribean dancer, or break dancer, chances are you're going to do a public performance at some point in time and you'll want to enhance your appearance at one time or another.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 5, 2012)

hickle said:


> Any type of performing arts.  Not everyone who does a performing art is a professional.  I know people who do aerial yoga as a hobby, and they'll also do public and private performances in addition to their 9-5 jobs.  It's not just aerial yogis, either.  It's people who take part in any kind of cultural dance, fire dances, ballerinas, gymnasts, amateur contortionists, etc.  If you're a belly dancer, exotic dancer, bhangra dancer, afro-carribean dancer, or break dancer, chances are you're going to do a public performance at some point in time and you'll want to enhance your appearance at one time or another.


  	I'm sorry, but if it is just a hobby -- and I say "just" with the highest respect for the performing arts -- then there is certainly no need to receive a Pro discount.

  	A professional designates a person who does this for a living and it is used a clear distinction to differentiate amateurs (who perform as a hobby) from those who are paid.


----------



## kimby1410 (May 16, 2012)

QUESTION:  i was a makeup artist at a salon.  My boss will do a letter of reference for me but she doesn't have a computerized letterhead.  Would it be okay if it was a handwritten note on letterhead, signed by her?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 20, 2012)

So I'm in the UK at college for Beauty Therapy.

  	I finish this year - I also took a night class at the college to do Acrylic nails.

  	I finish my course this week, when I get my certificate would they (both acrylic nails & beauty therapy) and a business card be enough?

  	In the UK, Beauty Therapy is manicures, pedicures, facials, make-up and photographic make-up along with face painting and nail art.  (Or my course was, anyway)  The problem is I don't think the certificate will say I'm trained in those areas specifically, just Beauty Therapy in general?

  	Also - sorry.  If I do apply, which would I check on the category list?  Make-up Artist, Nail Technician, Cosmetologist?


----------



## nailsbydawn1 (May 30, 2012)

Hey everyone so after reading all the various comments on here I decided to go ahead and try to fax my application for the pro card in and see what happens since there seems yo be 50/50 on wether or not faxing is accepted...I am a nail tech and train with the MUA at my salon so we will see!


----------



## nailsbydawn1 (May 31, 2012)

yay less then 24 hours and i got a approval email


----------



## Makeup ur mind (Jun 11, 2012)

@ NailsbyDawn1- Did you fax your application in?? && what did you sent?


----------



## nailsbydawn1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes I faxed mine in with a copy of my ID and professional license my dipolmea from school and a lette from the salon I work at


----------



## Phasion (Jul 2, 2012)

What is the fax number because I don't see any on the website?


----------



## Phasion (Jul 2, 2012)

What is their fax number??


----------



## reima (Jul 23, 2012)

hey

  	i am in the same boat. i also applied for a renewl end may beginning june and i still havent any news on it, i called and they also told me im not in their sysytem yet hence i have written to them enquiring abt the delay etc, fingers crossed hope they have a positive answer,
  	reima


----------



## Makeup ur mind (Jul 23, 2012)

Mac pro fax 905-944-6400  I got approved in 24 hours and got my id # in 3 days. Card was in the mail by day 5   :bigstar:


----------



## reima (Jul 23, 2012)

im an existing member, just renewing and have to go the whole [rocess as couldnt renew it for past year or so


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 23, 2012)

reima said:


> im an existing member, just renewing and have to go the whole [rocess as couldnt renew it for past year or so


  	In that case it might take anywhere between 4 and 8 weeks as they will treat you as a "new" rather than an "existing" member. Good luck!


----------



## ThomasGibbs (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Policebarbie (Aug 8, 2012)

Can u please share what items you faxed over?


----------



## Policebarbie (Aug 8, 2012)

Can u please share what items you faxed over?


----------



## Makeup ur mind (Aug 9, 2012)

*I faxed over the following:*

*- Letter from photographer stating that I do freelance makeup for his company whenever needed (employment verification)*
*- Zed card*
*- Business card*
*- Drivers license.*

*That seemed to suffice because I was approved within 24 hours.*

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## sandrah (Aug 16, 2012)

Makeup ur mind said:


> *I faxed over the following:*
> 
> *- Letter from photographer stating that I do freelance makeup for his company whenever needed (employment verification)*
> *- Zed card*
> ...


	How did you know you were approved within 24 hours? Was the payment taken that fast?


----------



## Makeup ur mind (Aug 16, 2012)

Yup! Funds were withdrawn from my bank account the very next day!


----------



## TinaKT (Sep 4, 2012)

Stupid question but how do I fax the paperwork in? Do I send in the application along with my credentials, and do I fax the fee too?
  	Thanks!


----------



## lucy760 (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if makeup contract with brides will work? I'm a freelancer so won't have tear sheet  or editorial.


----------



## lucy760 (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if makeup contract with brides will work? I'm a freelancer so won't have tear sheet  or editorial.


----------



## Makeup ur mind (Sep 21, 2012)

*You can certainly try.. if what you submit isn't to their expectations, you will receive a curtosy call from MAC PRO regarding what needs to be submitted for you to get your discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Makeup ur mind (Sep 21, 2012)

You print up the application on the MAC PRO website. 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/docs/applications/d_201207_PRO_OnlineApplication_US.pdf

On the app it asks you for your credit/debit info and you would fax that along with your credentials.


----------



## lucy760 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'll keep you guys posted if I get accepted!


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Sep 24, 2012)

Funds were taken out of my bank account, can I call them and ask them for my membership # to start shopping instead of waiting on the card in the mail?


----------



## mayflower21 (Oct 1, 2012)

I just faxed in my applications. Wish me luck! Will keep you guys posted!


----------



## Makeup ur mind (Oct 1, 2012)

I would just wait it out because its only about a week wait time and the office is based out of canada so you'd be paying a long distance fee for sure


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Oct 1, 2012)

I got approved and got the card in the mail on Friday. Everything took around a week and half from the day I mailed out the application.


----------



## mayflower21 (Oct 3, 2012)

I faxed mine in yesterday and just saw a pending charge on my credit card for MAC. So looks like I got approved!  Now I just have to patiently wait for the card to come home.


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 3, 2012)

mayflower21 said:


> I faxed mine in yesterday and just saw a pending charge on my credit card for MAC. So looks like I got approved!  Now I just have to patiently wait for the card to come home.








 Congratulations!!! Can I ask what did you two send in along with the application?


----------



## mayflower21 (Oct 3, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I sent in my biz card, ID, contract, comp card and a referral letter. I know they only need two things in addition to the biz card and ID, but I wasn't sure if a contract with a bride with enough so I just added a referral letter.


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 3, 2012)

mayflower21 said:


> I sent in my biz card, ID, contract, comp card and a referral letter. I know they only need two things in addition to the biz card and ID, but I wasn't sure if a contract with a bride with enough so I just added a referral letter.


  	Thanks ma'am for the info!


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Oct 5, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I sent in my employee letter of reference and my business card and ID. Thats it and it was approved 2 days after and I got my card a week later. I wish i couldve gotten it sooner though cause all the master classes that I wanted to attend have been fully booked since a month ago


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 6, 2012)

YUMYUMYMUA said:


> I sent in my employee letter of reference and my business card and ID. Thats it and it was approved 2 days after and I got my card a week later. I wish i couldve gotten it sooner though cause all the master classes that I wanted to attend have been fully booked since a month ago


  	Aw. Thanks for the reply ma'am! I'm sure there will be more masters' classes that you'll be able to attend in the future!


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Faxed my documents today! Which included my application, ID, business card, and professional letter of employment! I will keep you Specktrettes updated! The waiting game begins! I keep checking my credit card account! Lol. It's going to be a longggg day! Hopefully they accept my application via fax.


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Oct 12, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Faxed my documents today! Which included my application, ID, business card, and professional letter of employment! I will keep you Specktrettes updated! The waiting game begins! I keep checking my credit card account! Lol. It's going to be a longggg day! Hopefully they accept my application via fax.








 When I called them, they said they do not accept any applications via fax anymore so just call to make sure. I wouldnt want you to sit and wait for a response when they're not working on your application.


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

YUMYUMYMUA said:


> When I called them, they said they do not accept any applications via fax anymore so just call to make sure. I wouldnt want you to sit and wait for a response when they're not working on your application.


  	Thanks love, for the concern!

  	But I gave it a shot and faxed it 10/10/12.

  	Call themed 24 hrs afterwards, and they said that they indeed received my application! I was afraid I was going to get yelled at for faxing it, but they didn't mention anything. *WHEW*.

  	I saw a pending charge from Mac on my card 10/11/12 like an hour after I called them!

  	Charge went through 10/12/12.

  	I called them yesterday 10/15/12 to see if I could get my ID number so I could start shopping online, and they said that it takes 5-7 days for them to "process" my application.. whatever that means. So all in all.. I'm 99.9% sure that my app got accepted! Wooo hooo! Just have to wait for either an email or my card now!


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Oct 17, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Thanks love, for the concern!
> 
> But I gave it a shot and faxed it 10/10/12.
> 
> ...


  	Oh yes! you are in girl! They wouldnt take the money out if they did not accept your application. Happy MAC shopping!!


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, let me give a time line of events for my application:

  	10/10 - faxed application (including ID, business card, and professional letter of employment)

  	10/11 - called mac to see if they received it, they DID! About an hour after I called, I saw a $65 charge on my CC that was pending.

  	10/12 - the CC charge on my card cleared!

  	10/22 - received my pro card in the mail! Still haven't received my "welcome email," but I really don't need it anymore anyhoos.

  	HTH


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Oct 23, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Okay, let me give a time line of events for my application:
> 
> 10/10 - faxed application (including ID, business card, and professional letter of employment)
> 
> ...








 you're going to LOVE the Macpro website. SOOOOO cool!


----------



## Laurenashley (Oct 29, 2012)

Freelance make up artist, Sent  Drivers license Application Business card Composite card Makeup service contract.  what are my chances?  kinda nervous.


----------



## mayflower21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Laurenashley said:


> Freelance make up artist, Sent  Drivers license Application Business card Composite card Makeup service contract. what are my chances?  kinda nervous.


  Very good chance.  I sent the same and got approved.  Good luck!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Laurenashley (Nov 1, 2012)

sending everything tomorrow. fingers crossed && I definitely will keep you posted.


----------



## kjm1234 (Nov 5, 2012)

hi! Just looking for opinions... Do you think I'd get approved if I sent: Business card/ID/application And makeup artistry certificate from 2004?  Thanks


----------



## mayflower21 (Nov 5, 2012)

kjm1234 said:


> Thanks


  	Do you have comp cards? I'm not sure if a certificate from 8 years ago will work, but it doesn't hurt to try. You have nothing to lose  Good luck!


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Nov 6, 2012)

kjm1234 said:


> Thanks


  	I don't think they would accept anything that is not current. If you have a letter of employment from a salon or your comp card, it'll give you a better chance at being accepted.


----------



## kjm1234 (Nov 8, 2012)

ya I was worried they wouldn't accept it, but today I noticed a pending charge from MAC on my credit card!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Laurenashley (Nov 8, 2012)

When did you send in your application?


----------



## kjm1234 (Nov 9, 2012)

I faxed it in Sunday night....so about 5 days ago..


----------



## makeupwh0re (Nov 9, 2012)

I faxed my application wed the 7th and it charged to my account today at 8am called and was told obviously I was approved but I wanted to make sure... and it is the 9th. Only took 2 days... I faxed in my application along with my MUA certification and business card which included my website, phone number and specified I was an MUA and hairstylist. I had also mailed all my information in 5 weeks ago, called the day before I faxed it in and said they still hadn't recieved it & to wait another 2 weeks because they still had to forward it to canada mailing address. So point is, fax it! So much faster! lol...


----------



## Amaliaxox (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi YuMyUmMAu did u get approved ??


----------



## Amaliaxox (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a business card and a composition card I can get refeence form some of the charity's I've done makeup for..  Would that be enough??


----------



## Chapstick (Nov 27, 2012)

Omg!! I have been searching for the current fax number everywhere!! Thank you so much for posting it!!!!


----------



## mikaboo (Dec 1, 2012)

I faxed my things yesterday and the $65 two year membership fee posted to my account today! soooooo excited!


----------



## Aisha Junaid (Dec 4, 2012)

hey anyone with a mac pro card in the U.S  plz lemme knw asap! mail me [email protected]
  	its really important ..tc


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Dec 4, 2012)

I do!


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Dec 4, 2012)

Amaliaxox said:


> I have a business card and a composition card I can get refeence form some of the charity's I've done makeup for.. Would that be enough??


  	Yes, should be enough. Just the comp card and business card


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Dec 4, 2012)

Aisha Junaid said:


> hey anyone with a mac pro card in the U.S  plz lemme knw asap! mail me [email protected]
> its really important ..tc


  	I do!


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Dec 4, 2012)

Amaliaxox said:


> Hi YuMyUmMAu did u get approved ??


  	Yes I did! long time ago =) good luck!


----------



## Amaliaxox (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anyone have the fax number ??? Please !


----------



## mikaboo (Dec 6, 2012)

1-905-944-6400 I was told not to fax it THREE times lol in an email and twice on the phone my stubborn butt STILL faxed it and was approved and charged the very next day. Lol


----------



## Dedqw3434 (Dec 22, 2012)

But what if you already mailed it in - will it be ok to fax it before they reply to the mailed in copy?


----------



## mikaboo (Dec 27, 2012)

I mailed mine to new york... canada and faxed it.. I only got charged once.. just fax it.. they check to see if you're in the system first before charging you..


----------



## forthemoment (Jan 14, 2013)

Have any professional photographers applied and been accepted? Any suggestions on what to send?


----------



## Ansleighh (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

  	I recently applied for the membership but silly me forgot to include my drivers license in the packet... So, I got my letter back saying I needed to resubmit everything and I tried using the fax number and it's busy?

  	Should I keep trying or just mail it in again. It took 3 weeks to hear something back.

  	Thanks!!


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 8, 2013)

I seriously just wanna be done with school ASAP.


----------



## Elde (Feb 19, 2013)

I faxed mine in to the same # on Friday, called today and they're processing it. Thank you so much for sharing that #, time saver!!!

  	I had a MAC Pro card for the last 5 Years after I finished MUA school. I let it lapse in the chaos of the holidays. 

  	I included my MUA certificate from the school I attended and my DL.

  	Both were acceptable. 

  	Good luck ladies


----------



## katruiz (Feb 20, 2013)

great info!!


----------



## myktbaby (Mar 13, 2013)

So they are still taking fax?  I am thinking sending them fax instead of mailing in...


----------



## Elde (Mar 14, 2013)

I would - it worked for me last month 


myktbaby said:


> So they are still taking fax?  I am thinking sending them fax instead of mailing in...


----------



## kissy89 (Mar 21, 2013)

I faxed mine in on 3/20/13 and called today to see if they received it and they DID!!! I,m so excited but nervous too because he  said they will be processing it within the next few days, but he didn't say whether I was approved or not! Now I have to play the waiting game! I hope it is approved, I faxed in my application, business card, comp card, and my license. Do you guys think that will be enough?! I'm so nervous!!! lol 


  	Number I faxed to 905-944-6400
  	Number I called 905-940-2437

  	Just in case you need the numbers! It was hard for me to find the fax number I had to go through TONS of feeds to find it!!!


----------



## kissy89 (Mar 21, 2013)

I faxed mine and they received it! Try faxing it!


----------



## MacDoll726 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey krissy89, i was wondering if you found out if you were approved or not? I also faxed mine in on Wednesday (I faxed in my application, my business card, my comp card and my ID), they told me they received it and the payment should be processed by the end of the week and a card should be sent out next week, BUT they didn't tell me if I was approved or not  and I haven't seen any charges to my bank account yet!!


----------



## kissy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

MacDoll726 said:


> Hey krissy89, i was wondering if you found out if you were approved or not? I also faxed mine in on Wednesday (I faxed in my application, my business card, my comp card and my ID), they told me they received it and the payment should be processed by the end of the week and a card should be sent out next week, BUT they didn't tell me if I was approved or not  and I haven't seen any charges to my bank account yet!!


  	Hey MacDoll726 when I called Thursday to see if they received it they told me they did and it was "processing" when I called Friday to ask them an update on it, a nice woman told me that I was approved and I should see a payment on my account Monday. Its Saturday now so Im still waiting, she also told me that the card will be mailed off midweek of next week. So I would assume that means that we are approved, we just have to wait it out and see if we are charged. I swear I check my account every hour lol... But I will keep you updated! It does sound like you were approved though!! Keep me updated if anything changes!!!!


----------



## MacDoll726 (Mar 23, 2013)

@Krissy89 CONGRATS!!! And thanks for the update, I didn't even call them on Friday, I figured I'd stalked them enough Wednesday and Thursday lol! I've been checking my account like crazy too, but I haven't seen a charge yet. I'll call them again on Monday to check!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## MacDoll726 (Mar 25, 2013)

@Krissy88...I got approved!!!! They told me the same thing, they'll charge my acct today and send it out later this week!! OMG!!! I'm soooo excited!!!


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

wow i need to get my hands on one of these!!!


----------



## kissy89 (Mar 25, 2013)

MacDoll726 said:


> @Krissy88...I got approved!!!! They told me the same thing, they'll charge my acct today and send it out later this week!! OMG!!! I'm soooo excited!!!


  	Just an update: My account was charged early today, I went to the MAC store and they couldnt find me in the system, so she called and they told her that I was a pro member but I will probably be in the system. She was so nice and let me use my discount, and now $700 later I am home lol I went crazy in that store!!!! I bought a lot of stuff!! Hope this helps, you can start shopping in store!!!!


----------



## Jazzifaces (Apr 4, 2013)

Quick question my account was charged monday is it possible I can use my discount at the mac store now??


----------



## Elde (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd call to see if you're set up in the system. Sometimes there is a small hold time to ensure the charge cleared and posted to their accounting system. I shopped the PRO store a week and a half before my card came


----------



## Jazzifaces (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you will do


----------



## luvaofmakeup (May 2, 2013)

Yay! I was approved today and my card was charged this morning. I faxed my papers late last night so didn't take long at all! I was even prepared to get lectured for faxing it in instead of mailing but didn't lol. I sent in my application, state I.D., business card, and professional letter of reference my photographer did on her letterhead. I also called to see  if I could use my card now but the nice lady told me I have to wait for an email in the next 5-7 days with my member I.D. Thank you to the lovely ladies who posted the info awhile back! Now I just have to be patient  and wait for my card!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 3, 2013)

Why did I get a lecture....*pouts* I called and the lady asked "Is there a reason that you sent yours in by fax" ... I'm all like :shock:


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 3, 2013)

I sent in a comp card, business card along with the app and a copy of my license by fax! Please wish me luck!! I really need this card to expand my kit!!


----------



## taylorxpaige (May 4, 2013)

I have a question. I have a very close friend who is a hairstylist. If she filled out a Mac pro application, for me, and received the card is it possible for me to utilize the discount? I know the name is on the card, so I wouldn't be able to just use her card in the store but can I use it online? In other words, once she receives the card will I be able to change the billing address/shipping to mine, or not. Sorry for all the questions. I just spend an inordinate amount of money on Mac products, and while I am very interested in makeup am not a professional.


----------



## luvaofmakeup (May 4, 2013)

@KelseeBriannaJai LOL! Ya I must have caught the CS lady on a good day or something thank god haha. Good luck girl! You should have no problem getting it I would think!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 6, 2013)

What did y'all say when you called? And how long did u wait before calling?


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 8, 2013)

:bouquet:


----------



## TaiB (May 10, 2013)

taylorxpaige said:


> I have a question. I have a very close friend who is a hairstylist. If she filled out a Mac pro application, for me, and received the card is it possible for me to utilize the discount? I know the name is on the card, so I wouldn't be able to just use her card in the store but can I use it online? In other words, once she receives the card will I be able to change the billing address/shipping to mine, or not. Sorry for all the questions. I just spend an inordinate amount of money on Mac products, and while I am very interested in makeup am not a professional.


  	to change the address you have to sent a proof of address change, and the billing address is where it will always be shipped to, although you can get one without being a pro check youtube


----------



## danikafmakeup (May 30, 2013)

Hi ladies! I've been stalking this thread for a long time and I was just recently hired at a salon/spa as their main makeup artist. I've been doing freelance for awhile (2+ years), and I am trying to fax in all of my documents (application, personal business card, comp card, business card of the salon I'll be working at, reference letter from the salon owner, copy of appointment book for the week that I am starting), but the fax is perpetually busy! Is there a specific time that I should try faxing it or just keep trying?

  	Edited: I called the number that someone posted here and she told me they don't accept faxes, but I've read through the thread and know that this isn't the case lol if anyone has nay input I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Jazzifaces (May 31, 2013)

Try in the early am. I did and got through. I akso got approved the same day!


----------



## danikafmakeup (Jun 5, 2013)

I finally got through and was saw the charge on my credit card this past Monday!! YAY! How soon after did you guys receive your confirmation email? I just called the MAC Pro membership line and they said it'll take 2-3 weeks to receive my confirmation email, never mind my actual card. She gave me my number, but I am still unable to use it. I was really hoping I would be able to sometime this week because I have 2 weddings and a few grads that I need some product for in 2 weeks


----------



## miss0annette (Jun 5, 2013)

danikafmakeup said:


> I finally got through and was saw the charge on my credit card this past Monday!! YAY! How soon after did you guys receive your confirmation email? I just called the MAC Pro membership line and they said it'll take 2-3 weeks to receive my confirmation email, never mind my actual card. She gave me my number, but I am still unable to use it. I was really hoping I would be able to sometime this week because I have 2 weddings and a few grads that I need some product for in 2 weeks


  	Maybe try shooting them an email. I did that when I got charged on my card. They responded faster and sent me my number as well. I printed the email they sent, used that and my ID to purchase while I waited for the actual card.


----------



## 23MARI (Jun 14, 2013)

I work as an on-call beauty advisor at Macy's. I want to get a Pro Card I spend tons of money on MAC. I want to begin freelancing. What can I do to get my Pro card?


----------



## Giggleblush (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a question! I'm a face painter and would love to transition into body painting. Would I be considered a makeup artist? That is also something I do on the side, but not officially. Would I be able to get a PRO discount? Thanks so much.


----------



## 4ssandlin (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok ive been reading alot of these posts in your guys opinion will i get approved if i send in this info:  I dont have a license would be freelance make up artist only Driver license(im 17) Buisness card i got made from visitaprint Buisness ink pen(to show advertisement) And a letter of reference in handwriting nothing fancy? Or would i need official letterhead


----------



## HijabiMUA (Jul 14, 2013)

4ssandlin said:


> Ok ive been reading alot of these posts in your guys opinion will i get approved if i send in this info:  I dont have a license would be freelance make up artist only Driver license(im 17) Buisness card i got made from visitaprint Buisness ink pen(to show advertisement) And a letter of reference in handwriting nothing fancy? Or would i need official letterhead


  I've read like this entire post since yesterday and I'm faxing my info in today or tomorrow, (not sure if they're open on Sundays). Anywho for the letter of reference I'm pretty sure it has to be on company letterhead, it may even state that on macs website. I don't think it could hurt sending in the pen as long as you already have those two acceptable forms of proof. Are you faxing or mailing?  I plan to fax in: my passport, business card(made by me), photoshoot call sheet on letterhead, and a professional letter of reference on letterhead. May even throw in a signed contract from a client just to be sure.   GOOD LUCK to both of us!


----------



## HijabiMUA (Jul 16, 2013)

Update: Basically i got told off about faxing my app n was told the manager said any apps faxed in are to be discarded however when i called back later i told the rep i was given the fax number by another rep(as opposed to coming across it online which is what i originally said :-/) n she proceeded to check if i was in the system and told me it takes 1-2 days to process and to check back today. Called early n was given they dont except faxes speech soo idk what to do next, id hate to mail it only to see my credit card charged from the fax.   I just don't get it, they've been "not accepting" faxes for years based on this thread but most ppl have still been approved as recent as a month or two ago. Its not like by faxing it we are somehow avoiding the membership fee! By all means please charge my card. So frustrating.


----------



## jaeljasmine (Jul 19, 2013)

I submitted my application via snail mail on 06/13/2013... I called today and they have no record of my application. I was going to fax but after reading HijabiMUA's post... I don't think I will. I wonder if I should email in a copy of it as a "just in case". I would hate to wait another 4-6 weeks...


----------



## HijabiMUA (Jul 22, 2013)

^^^^


----------



## HijabiMUA (Jul 22, 2013)

I would try emailing the assistant manager about your situation. I believe her name is Lorraine Young-Lord, [email protected] or just [email protected]


jaeljasmine said:


> I submitted my application via snail mail on 06/13/2013... I called today and they have no record of my application. I was going to fax but after reading HijabiMUA's post... I don't think I will. I wonder if I should email in a copy of it as a "just in case". I would hate to wait another 4-6 weeks...


----------



## jaeljasmine (Jul 23, 2013)

So right after I wrote this, I got a letter saying they wanted an additional piece of ID...
  	So I called them this morning and asked if it would be faster if I could email/fax them the info and she (Sarah) said no. That I would have to resend in the mail. I guess I will be remailing - I wish I had known about the fax trick like 6 months ago. Sounds like they were still taking faxes then...


----------



## 4ssandlin (Jul 25, 2013)

OK I mailed my application in  I out in in a priority mail flat rate envelope and it has tracking so I will know once it gets there I sent: Copy of my drivers license A comp card I made with photos and my name and number A business card A pen advertising my business A letter of reference typed and signed(not anything official letter head because it was just an individual)  Hopefully it will be good enough


----------



## KaysWays (Jul 31, 2013)

I sent mine in today via fax and almost immediately got a call saying it was to be mailed.  I know so many people who have used this method but oh well.  I already said I'm not spending no more money with MAC until I am accepted.  I will be sending an email to complain and let them know exactly this.  I need to reup on my holy grails (the prolongwear concealer & MSF dark) but in the meantime I bought the Fit me concealer everyone is raving about and am also gonna order the Kevyn Aucoin cin enhancer.  I just don't know how long I can do without my HGs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	There is nothing like an 'msf


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi KaysWays,

  	I honestly think it all depends on WHO receives the fax.  I faxed mine in yesterday as well and my account was charged today.  What's the worst that could happen if you fax again with hopes someone different will receive it? Lol 

  	Snail Mail is the WORST.....just saying....


----------



## KaysWays (Aug 1, 2013)

I 





MoForMakeUp said:


> Hi KaysWays,  I honestly think it all depends on WHO receives the fax.  I faxed mine in yesterday as well and my account was charged today.  What's the worst that could happen if you fax again with hopes someone different will receive it? Lol   Snail Mail is the WORST.....just saying....


 I sure wish I would have seen this post right away. Strange thing is I emailed them today and basically got the same response. Now that I know this information I am calling them in the morning and giving them a piece of mind. I mean first the Rihanna situation now all this back and forth for what. In my email I explained to them I have a wedding to do at the end of the month and need to stock my kit. This makes me furious especially knowing it was the same day. Maybe it's better I didn't see this until now because that phone call would have been very unpleasant. I'm gonna aim straight for management. Hopefully this is straightened out. They are crazy  smh


----------



## HijabiMUA (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow that is so good to know. I have been debating what to do next because i really don't want to mail it in. Ill try faxing it again. I probably won't call this time.   Question: did you call at all or just waited to see the charge? Also, what documents did you fax in?  





MoForMakeUp said:


> Hi KaysWays,  I honestly think it all depends on WHO receives the fax.  I faxed mine in yesterday as well and my account was charged today.  What's the worst that could happen if you fax again with hopes someone different will receive it? Lol   Snail Mail is the WORST.....just saying....


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Aug 2, 2013)

My  intention was to call if I hadn't seen a charge by Monday. Two to three business days seemed to be the trend based on this forum. Since the charge hit the very next day, calling was no longer necessary.   I submitted:  -Application -Driver's License -Business Card -MUA Certification  No extras, kept it simple, pretty bare bones....haha


----------



## HijabiMUA (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you. I faxed it last week but still no charge. I called yesterday they said i wasn't in the system. Did you fax it to the attention of someone? Did you have a cover sheet at all? The fax number you used was 905 944 6400?  





MoForMakeUp said:


> My  intention was to call if I hadn't seen a charge by Monday. Two to three business days seemed to be the trend based on this forum. Since the charge hit the very next day, calling was no longer necessary.   I submitted:  -Application -Driver's License -Business Card -MUA Certification  No extras, kept it simple, pretty bare bones....haha


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Aug 8, 2013)

HijabiMUA said:


> Thank you. I faxed it last week but still no charge. I called yesterday they said i wasn't in the system. Did you fax it to the attention of someone? Did you have a cover sheet at all? The fax number you used was 905 944 6400?


I didn't fax it to anyone's attention Just "MAC Pro Membership." I did use the fax coversheet I use for most other business transactions.   Seems like everyone is still having issues with faxing. Maybe it was a fluke that mine was accepted... sorry


----------



## HijabiMUA (Aug 8, 2013)

That's alright. Yeah i actually got a call from a lady named Mary today who basically said she has the app i faxed in but that i'll have to mail it in. Oh well.  





MoForMakeUp said:


> I didn't fax it to anyone's attention Just "MAC Pro Membership." I did use the fax coversheet I use for most other business transactions.   Seems like everyone is still having issues with faxing. Maybe it was a fluke that mine was accepted... sorry


----------



## 4ssandlin (Aug 13, 2013)

I got approved ! Just got the charge yesterday  I mailed out July 25th and saw the charge! Didn't require anything special just business card, just a regular letter of reference from a client ( no raised letterhead) and comp card that's it


----------



## kitson101 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Applying for a Mac Pro Card*

Hello guys! This is my first time posting, I have a question about the Mac pro card. I had a student card while I was in school, but now that I am working at a spa as a make up artist/esthetician I am ready to apply for the full discount card.  I was planning on submitting my state license and my boss (the spa director/purchaser) is going to write me a letter of reference. What does this letter of reference have to include? Does it just have to say that I currently work at the spa as make up artist and that's it? She is planning on with the spa letter head on the top and signing it, she just wants to know what this letter has to include.  Any help/ advice would be great, thanks!


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Aug 20, 2013)

4ssandlin said:


> I got approved ! Just got the charge yesterday  I mailed out July 25th and saw the charge! Didn't require anything special just business card, just a regular letter of reference from a client ( no raised letterhead) and comp card that's it


 That's awesome ! Maybe I should try  can you tell me how you made your comp card ? How many images did you use and what program ?


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Aug 20, 2013)

4ssandlin said:


> I got approved ! Just got the charge yesterday  I mailed out July 25th and saw the charge! Didn't require anything special just business card, just a regular letter of reference from a client ( no raised letterhead) and comp card that's it


 What did your reference say?


----------



## jaeljasmine (Aug 26, 2013)

Got my approval this morning via email! Already registered and ready to buy some goodies. I had to re-mail July 21st, I believe. Sent: business card, comp card and ID. Comp card was from vista print.


----------



## HijabiMUA (Aug 26, 2013)

I got approved last week!! I was soo excited i finally got charged $35 by Mac yayy lol. Waiting on my email and card still but i emailed them asking for my membership ID number so i can take it to the store with my license and start shopping. I called my freestanding store and was told they'd accept that.  Congrats everyone who got approved!!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Aug 26, 2013)

Comp card should have some photos, your name, your title and contact info.
  	I made mine on Vista Print - under their postcards. It was pretty simple. And Vista Print always has coupons/discount codes.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Sep 4, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


> Comp card should have some photos, your name, your title and contact info. I made mine on Vista Print - under their postcards. It was pretty simple. And Vista Print always has coupons/discount codes.


 Made mine on vista print too and they messed them up ;( they cut one side off too much so its not centered like I made it and there's a blue spot in one of my eyes on one of the photos lol wtf


----------



## jaeljasmine (Sep 5, 2013)

What?? What the heck?! Did they fix it for you or at least refund your money??


----------



## jaeljasmine (Sep 5, 2013)

kitson101 said:


> Any help/ advice would be great, thanks!


  The reference should have information regarding your title and that you're currently an employee, might be helpful to include your start date etc "X has been a full-time TITLE since MONTH of 20xx." It doesn't have to be a novel. Definitely have it on letterhead though and signed by the owner.
  You have to pick though - makeup artist or esthecitian. It will affect your discount.


----------



## Daisee (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it true that you can still buy Pro products over the phone without a membership?

  I am a performer and will really need a certain pro product soon.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Sep 11, 2013)

Daisee said:


> Is it true that you can still buy Pro products over the phone without a membership?  I am a performer and will really need a certain pro product soon.


 Yes, anyone can buy pro products in the pro store, over the phone or even some online .


----------



## tyn1fdesign (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi . I'm Tuan Nguyen. i a newbie to our site. Anyone has mac pro membership card and want to make profit . Please let me know. 
  Tuan Nguyen . Message me or email : [email protected]


----------



## matteattack (Sep 24, 2013)

For everyone faxing, how did you fax your comp cards, are they okay with accepting black and white documents?


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Oct 7, 2013)

How long did it take for you ladies to get the email with your pro number in it? I'm dyingggg waiting


----------



## ameala (Oct 7, 2013)

I live in Toronto so time may vary. I mailed my application Sept 3rd to the Toronto address. I saw the charge on my credit card on September 12th. I tried to call for my number but they said I have to wait for the email. Got the email on September 23rd(went to mac and used the number no problem). Final got my card today in the mail October 7th.


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Oct 11, 2013)

pleasantmacabre said:


> How long did it take for you ladies to get the email with your pro number in it? I'm dyingggg waiting


  My email and card practically came simultaneously.  Sucked 2b me. :headbang:


----------



## matteattack (Oct 15, 2013)

For New People like myself looking for timeline information. Here is mine for reference.  September 24th Application was mailed with tracking.  -Letter of Reference from client -Business card -Comp Card -ID -Application  September 26th Application was received to the New York Address.  October 8th my card was charged. No email yet. Will update with that confirmation later.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Oct 16, 2013)

My card was charged Oct 2nd and I called today and she said my card was sent last week.. I asked if I have a pro number and she said yes but are they not allowed to give it to me? All she said was the email should come 7-10 business days so she said by Monday ... But from the 2nd to today is 10 business days ... There was a holiday on Monday though


----------



## lenoradgrat (Oct 31, 2013)

I was just hired by MAC as a freelance artist. I am thinking of submitting a business card and my contract with MAC along with my application. Alternatively, I can ask one of the managers I will soon be working with to give me a letter of reference. What do you guys think?


----------



## hsx13 (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any info on what kind of thing that my letter of reference would need to include?
  Also, I've done shoots for a photography agency over the past year or so and will be working with them more and know the boss quite well, but I also did a few brides over the summer that I am still in contact with, which do you think would be better to get the letter of reference from? 
  Thanks!


----------



## matteattack (Nov 8, 2013)

Update: I never received a email that I was accepted. I received the card in the mail on 10/30. I checked to make sure my email address was correct and it was so IMnot sure why they never sent a welcome email.


----------



## teemakeup (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, 

  would my comp card still be accepted if it is in black and white when i fax it?


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Nov 12, 2013)

teemakeup said:


> Hi,   would my comp card still be accepted if it is in black and white when i fax it?


 They don't accept faxed applications.  And probably not, cause what's the point in a comp card to show your work if it's in black and white


----------



## Chrisbeezymua (Nov 13, 2013)

i faxed mine in yesterday and it was approved instantly. I called today and the same woman I spoke with yesterday kindly gave me my card I'd number so I can meek purchases in store. :encore:


----------



## LizzyS (Nov 15, 2013)

If I would've known I would have faxed mine! I mailed mine in on Oct 26 and have not received anything back yet at all! I called on nov 12 and they said nothing is in the system for me yet. Patiently waiting! I've got a huge gig coming and I seriously need to reup on my mac products! I mailed a comp card, business card and a contract. Anyone have any advice for me and how long does it usually take to hear anything from them after mailing!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

Like three weeks for me. And I didn't fax but sent the a black and white copy of my comp card.


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

[@]LizzyS[/@]That happened to me too when I mailed in the first time. It was because I was initially rejected... What did you mail in? If you're rejected, they return your items and tell you what you're missing. As far as I know there are only two people that process these apps. That's why it takes so long.


----------



## LizzyS (Nov 24, 2013)

I sent my comp card and business card and my id! And also a blank contract for extras! That's what they require I don't see what I sent wrong!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

LizzyS said:


> I sent my comp card and business card and my id! And also a blank contract for extras! That's what they require I don't see what I sent wrong!


  That sounds right...although they've been rejecting the contracts. Original comp card and bus card? Or copies?


----------



## LizzyS (Nov 24, 2013)

They were originals!


----------



## LizzyS (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a mufe membership maybe I should scan my card! That would count as a union card won't it!?


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

[@]LizzyS[/@] hmmm don't know. Maybe it got lost in the mail? Or maybe they're just behind...?


----------



## hsx13 (Nov 24, 2013)

LizzyS said:


> I sent my comp card and business card and my id! And also a blank contract for extras! That's what they require I don't see what I sent wrong!


  When I originally sent my contract (was a copy of an actual filled in one I just covered clients personal info) with a business and a comp card they sent it back and asked me for additional proof. I sent that in and two days (friday just gone) after I got a call and the lady I spoke to put my payment through straight away while I was on the phone, waiting for the card now! The whole process from original send in to being accepted took about 14 days - since they had to send it back to me and it took me another few days to sort out additional proof.


----------



## LizzyS (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok! So u sent everything in like I did the first time but didn't get approved? Well when I called they said they didn't have anything in at all for me! So idk! I'll just wait! I really wanted to reup my mac prods for my upcoming gig but I don't think I'll have my card by then! I guess full price til then!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

hsx13 said:


> When I originally sent my contract (was a copy of an actual filled in one I just covered clients personal info) with a business and a comp card they sent it back and asked me for additional proof. I sent that in and two days (friday just gone) after I got a call and the lady I spoke to put my payment through straight away while I was on the phone, waiting for the card now! The whole process from original send in to being accepted took about 14 days - since they had to send it back to me and it took me another few days to sort out additional proof.


  That's exactly what I had happen to me. Exact same thing. How funny.


----------



## hsx13 (Nov 24, 2013)

LizzyS said:


> Ok! So u sent everything in like I did the first time but didn't get approved? Well when I called they said they didn't have anything in at all for me! So idk! I'll just wait! I really wanted to reup my mac prods for my upcoming gig but I don't think I'll have my card by then! I guess full price til then!


  You sent your application like a month ago, if they have nothing for you it may well have got lost in the post! Maybe try and fax another application through and see how that one goes? Hopefully it will get sorted for you in time for your gig!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

[@]hsx13[/@] it came like maybe another couple weeks after? And oddly enough I got the card first and email after... Isn't that weird?


----------



## ddglitter06 (Dec 6, 2013)

So my sister sent in her application and credentials to mac pro (Canada address), the week of Thanksgiving with 2 day expedited shipping.  This is the second time she mails everything in because the first time her application never made it to the New York address.  She called today just to see if it was receieved (paranoid, since her CC info was lost last time), she has no charges and they basically told her even if they would have received it, they wouldn't start processing the application for another 2-3 weeks and asked her to call back in a month!  When I sent mine in, it took a month and a half before I saw my card charged, and I overnighted my things.   Why oh why does this process take sooooo long?  I know why people get so impatient LOL


----------



## nickimooremua (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi new here! Just wanted to give a recent account on the MAC pro card for anyone who is interested in my experience. I mailed in my application (with business card & comp. card) on Friday 1/24/14. I saw that my bank account was charged on Thursday 2/6/14. Today is Saturday 2/15/14 and I still have yet to receive a welcome email or my card in the mail. I was however able to make a purchase in the pro store on Wednesday the 12th, by having them look up my number. awesomeeeee


----------



## lisaxxxx (Feb 18, 2014)

I sent away for my Mac Pro card 10 days ago, today I received a letter with everything back, except they cut off my card details and kept them. There was nothing else in the letter, have I been rejected? Or what? If anyone knows please let me know. I can't see any reason to why I would be rejected as I am a qualified makeup artist


----------



## hsx13 (Feb 18, 2014)

lisaxxxx said:


> I sent away for my Mac Pro card 10 days ago, today I received a letter with everything back, except they cut off my card details and kept them. There was nothing else in the letter, have I been rejected? Or what? If anyone knows please let me know. I can't see any reason to why I would be rejected as I am a qualified makeup artist


  When I applied they sent mine back and attached another form saying that I needed to send them some more evidence of profession, as business cards weren't being accepted, they had stapled this to everything else I sent in. Was there definitely nothing else attached that you may have missed? If not then I'd give them a call or text if they didn't include anything at all.

  Also does anyone know what they do with the stuff we send into them, do they keep it on file or do they destroy it?


----------



## lisaxxxx (Feb 18, 2014)

And when you got yours back, did they keep your card details? I found it strange that they'd keep that if I was rejected. Oh and Iv read in a few places that it's destroyed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hsx13 (Feb 18, 2014)

lisaxxxx said:


> And when you got yours back, did they keep your card details? I found it strange that they'd keep that if I was rejected. Oh and Iv read in a few places that it's destroyed. Thanks for your help.


  Yeah they did, and then I was phoned and asked for them again as the lady said they were destroyed. I think they send them back without for security reasons/data protection, if they send you back your stuff with your card details on and somehow it gets stolen/lost in the post and the card frauded, they might be liable for that.


----------



## lisaxxxx (Feb 18, 2014)

slowly realising that I must have been rejected. There must have been a mistake with them not attaching anything with the letter. I emailed them anyways to confirm, Thanks for your help


----------



## ProMakeupByKat (Mar 4, 2014)

@aeni  I too wrote a check for my fee of $35. I havent received anything saying I was approved but I see a debit pending on my account from MAC for .01 cent..... is this what happened to you?


----------



## lisaxxxx (Mar 5, 2014)

@aeni no they just sent everything back to me but who no details. Iv since emailed them and they have told me I was rejected, because they don't except business cards (even though it's on the application as they do except them) so I'm a bit fed up and don't know wether to apply again, bit by the looks of things they just took the wrong amount out of your account, I'm sure they'll fix it.hope this helps


----------



## ProMakeupByKat (Mar 5, 2014)

lisaxxxx said:


> @aeni no they just sent everything back to me but who no details. Iv since emailed them and they have told me I was rejected, because they don't except business cards (even though it's on the application as they do except them) so I'm a bit fed up and don't know wether to apply again, bit by the looks of things they just took the wrong amount out of your account, I'm sure they'll fix it.hope this helps


 @lisaxxxx thats stupid! I know for a fact they accept business cards as a proof. Did you make sure you had your name and title "Makeup Artist" on the card? I know thats a determining factor. Maybe you should try again, and if happens the same way...maybe its not meant to be? which is stupid and sucks ...but man , you can only do so much. im not sure how keen you are with the brand...but you can easily get an UD procard, I guess just keep it in mind. 
  As for my .01 !!! lol I dont know what happened bc it disappeared this morning!!! lol Im waiting to hear back from the pro membership people (emailed them yesterday) so I will find out sooner or later I guess!


----------



## shoe-la-la (Mar 5, 2014)

I faxed in my esthetician card, ID, and my business card that says specifically makeup artist and they said I could only get a 30% discount. To get the full 40% discount I would need another document! I'm just not sure what to send.....


----------



## ProMakeupByKat (Mar 5, 2014)

shoe-la-la said:


> I faxed in my esthetician card, ID, and my business card that says specifically makeup artist and they said I could only get a 30% discount. To get the full 40% discount I would need another document! I'm just not sure what to send.....


 @shoe-la-la  Hey girly! I would suggest getting a letter of reference from someone that employed you as a makeup artist (make sure its on letterhead)


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Mar 5, 2014)

I submitted my application to MAC on January 27 and was charged of the membership fee of $35 on February 5. I was able to use my discount in the Pro store after they looked my name up on the system. The card finally arrived in the mail on February 28.


----------



## shoe-la-la (Mar 5, 2014)

[@]ProMakeupByKat[/@]thank you!!!


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 11, 2014)

I applied a while ago and never heard back from them. However they never cashed the check so I am thinking that they may have never gotten my application…


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 31, 2014)

I sent out my app and cred on march 4th and my bank account got charged on march 31,2014 I'm so excited now I just have to wait 10 days or so before I can shop in store without card and card should be coming about 2-3 weeks who knows


----------



## SGrabo2640 (May 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I just have a few questions... I've tried calling the numbers listed on the pro website but the first says to call back during normal business hours (I am) and the second either gives me a busy signal or rings and then hangs up.   I've sent in my application today and am eager to hear back. I've looked thru this thread and it seems like acceptance can be so hit or miss.   Currently I'm working at a salon doing makeup applications. I don't have a cosmetology license but that's not required. It's only unfortunate in the sense that I do not have that form of ID to send in.  I've seen in a letter from a photographer saying I did makeup on a photoshoot w him. I've heard MAC no longer accepts credentials like that, is that true?  I've also sent in a copy of one of our salon business cards. It has my name and then "makeup artist" underneath that. I also sent in a letter from my manager stating I do makeup applications through the salon. And I also included a small comment from one of our guests on a review based website.   I thought that would be enough but then I'm reading that some people have been told business cards don't count (even though on the website it says they do) and that letters of reference aren't considered either.  I'm not sure what else I could send in though. I do makeup for the salon on a regular basis and bring a lot of my own tools and products so it really would help to be pro. Anyone have any thoughts on what my chances would be?   Also, I noticed it says on the application that retail positions don't count. Does that mean like makeup counter or makeup store positions? Or any position which also sells retails products? We do sell products which is another reason why I'm concerned.   Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## breeanadestiny (Jun 20, 2014)

I had a question.
  i ordered a MAC PRO CARD and its been about 3 months already maybe even more,
  i sent a money order, but i still have not received anything. if i wasnt approved im sure they'd send the 
  money order back. Is their anyone i can contact to see if my card is on its way or if i was denied.
  HELP PLEASE!

  P.S and yes i did send all requirments. I sent my certification (mua) and my buisness card with the fee for 2 years.


----------



## breeanadestiny (Jun 20, 2014)

can i please have the  MAC pro membership email or contact info. have been going crazy lol


----------



## SGrabo2640 (Jun 23, 2014)

U would only be able to call and ask them to look into it the numbers on the website. Mine took about 2.5 weeks to be debited but I used a credit card so I knew right away that I had been approved. It took at least 3-4 weeks to get the welcome email and a little over a month to get my card in the mail. There's nothing u can do except to call. But I'm pretty sure it says they r not responsible for lost money orders etc


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 10, 2014)

So glad I found this thread. MAC debited the fee out of my account this Monday, so at least I know my application was approved. 3-4 weeks is such a long time to wait for a welcome email or card. You'd think that they could just send the email w/ your Pro# on the same day your account is debited. How simple is that? I mean, al least email us a temporary card or something. Sheesh c'mon MAC!


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm getting Pro emails but still haven't gotten the welcome email w/ my pro #...is this normal?


----------



## Makeupbybasma (Jul 24, 2014)

hello,,

  i hope i could fine any one to advice me in my situation

  i am from Middle East but i go to US more frequently and i have an Address there that i received my mails through
  i applied 3 weeks before and i was waiting for the deduction in my CC but nothing.

  so i called Mac toddy and i lady saw my international Number and replied me without taking any info from me:

  we are no longer accept International applicants!!

  is there any way i can get accepted? im really sad and crushed


----------



## plo79 (Jul 30, 2014)

I send away my Pro info and credentials on June 30th.  My account was debited on July 19th and after calling the Pro number they said my account was approved on July 21st.  I still have yet to receive an email or my actual card in the mail.  I called today as I was planning a trip to the Pro Store in Toronto and was told that they could not give out my PPID # over the phone and I would just has to wait.  .   This is torture!  I just want to build my kit!


----------



## Makeupbybasma (Jul 31, 2014)

i submitted my pr documents on 8th of July, till now no further action!!

  sick of waiting 

  i wish at least if i see my acc debited in that case ill c where i stand for

  i sent away:
  - my ID
  - my business card
  - reference letter with salon CR
  - Bridal contract
  - Comp card

  any one waited that long for the approval?


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 5, 2014)

Has anyone been contacted by MAC in regards to being close to the limit per 12 month period before? This part confuses me.


----------



## makeupbyjisel (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey ladies! 
  I've seen many girls on instagram get approved for a MAC pro card recently using a comp card & business card.
  However, I was told by a fellow makeup artist that business cards are no longer being accepted. 
  Does anyone know if that is true? I'd really love to get my pro card since I spend so much already at mac for my kit. 
  Help please! :/


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Aug 27, 2014)

I sent my information to MACPro about four weeks ago and decided to call for an update. They gave me my Pro # and said I could use it in stores. Would I just show my ID at a MAC store? The rep on the phone was unclear.


----------



## ccooper33 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello ladies! I was wondering if you guys could let me know what you think about my situation and if you think I could be accepted-- I am a high school teacher but I also am the Costumes/Makeup/Hair Director for the Theater Department here where I run workshops and teach students about makeup and do all of the makeup and hair and costuming for our productions. We are also always looking to restock our department supplies. If I included a letter of rec. from my director as well as a play bill with my name on it, would that work? I do makeup freelance on the side, but it's nothing too crazy. 

  Thank you all so much for the input!


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 7, 2014)

Just got my email today saying I'm approved I almost forgot I applied until the payment cleared it had been about a month but glad to start using it :eyelove:


----------



## Leish098 (Sep 9, 2014)

What forms of profession did you send to them ? @kaipie20 ?


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Leish098 said:


> What forms of profession did you send to them ? @kaipie20 ?


 I sent my business cars and a composite card with pics of makeup I've done that's it well along with copy of id and payment!


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kaipie20 said:


> I sent my business cars and a composite card with pics of makeup I've done that's it well along with copy of id and payment!


 *card!


----------



## Leish098 (Sep 9, 2014)

So they still accept business cards ? I heard they don't anymore .. And which address did you send it to ? .. Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to gather my information so I can apply this month.  @kaipie20 ... I'm. Just scared I might get rejected because I don't have a license


----------



## Leish098 (Sep 9, 2014)

So they still accept business cards ? I heard they don't anymore .. And which address did you send it to ? .. Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to gather my information so I can apply this month. @kaipie20 ... I'm. Just scared I might get rejected because I don't have a license ReplyQuote Multi


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Leish098 said:


> So they still accept business cards ? I heard they don't anymore .. And which address did you send it to ? .. Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to gather my information so I can apply this month.  @kaipie20 ... I'm. Just scared I might get rejected because I don't have a license


 Yes they still accept them at least they accepted mine I don't know the address right off hand but it was Buffalo NY it took about 3-4 weeks for them to debit the money so it's a long process but worth it and no prob on the questions if u go to the MAC website it tells u the exact address though


----------



## Leish098 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you so much .. I'm going to send mines in hopefully by next week .. Wish me luck @kaipie20


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Leish098 said:


> Thank you so much .. I'm going to send mines in hopefully by next week .. Wish me luck @kaipie20


 I hope u get it!!! I'm sure u will :cheer:


----------



## Midnight123 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

  So I sent in my documents on 8/12/2014 from Maryland to the New York address. Here is what I sent:

  -Driver's License
  -Application: http://www.maccosmetics.com/docs/applications/d_201207_PRO_OnlineApplication_US.pdf
  I am not sure if this made a difference or not but I sent the old application opposed to the new one because the old one stated that they accept business cards.
  -Business card with my name and title (Make-Up Artist)
  -Comp card with 3 pictures, title, name, and quote.

  **I made my business cards and comp cards (oversized post-card) on Vista Print**

  On 9/8/2014 I called the Mac Pro customer service number to see what was going on. I was approved for Bobbi Brown Pro two days after I sent my stuff in and have not heard anything back from Mac. Anyway, they said that I was not in the system at all. 

  The next day, 9/9/2014, I checked my bank statement and I was charged for $65.00!

  I am guessing that I have been approved?! If you are debating on sending in your business card, I would do it anyway! You never know what could happen!!

  I will keep you updated on when I receive the e-mail and actual card!


----------



## stacibanks (Sep 28, 2014)

I applied with my comp card and my beauty school diploma. Well I think I got accepted because they charged my card.  Anyway to make a long story short I call Mac Pro for my membership number so I could shop in store. They gave me a number???  So I when to a mac store,starts shopping for almost two hours and when I get to the counter they say my name isn't in the system. Anyone know why???


----------



## stacibanks (Oct 2, 2014)

The wait is killing me


----------



## AnqieM (Oct 7, 2014)

.


----------



## shescoolie (Oct 22, 2014)

Don't know if this has been shared yet, but when I applied for my card earlier this year, it was denied because I forgot to add a copy of my license.  When I called to ask if I could just fax it in I was told that I could not, but that I should mail it to the Canada location because it would shave off WEEKS. She was so right! I mailed my second application to the Canada address regular mail and got it approved in 2 weeks.  Hope this helps!


----------



## stacibanks (Oct 25, 2014)

For those of you who want to know, Ok so I sent my app on 9/11 to the New York address. My credit card was charged 2 weeks later. I kept calling to see if I was in the system. The first Lady I spoke to say I was and gave me my number. Woo hoo, I figured I was good. After spending almost 2 hours shopping, I got to the register and I found out I wasn't in the system.  I called back and found out I needed to wait on the email. I finally got the email on October 6 and then found out I got approve for 30% because I sent in my diploma from beauty school. I got my card in the mail almost 2 weeks later; a week and a few days


----------



## stacibanks (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm reapplying as a makeup artist.


----------



## AnqieM (Oct 25, 2014)

I sent my application on 10/4 and I just called yesterday the 24th check the status and I was denied, I sent a copy of my certificate and a comp card, has this happened to anyone else and why?


----------



## stacibanks (Oct 25, 2014)

AnqieM said:


> I sent my application on 10/4 and I just called yesterday the 24th check the status and I was denied, I sent a copy of my certificate and a comp card, has this happened to anyone else and why?


 From what I know the certificate has to be from one of the mac approved schools on their website


----------



## AnqieM (Oct 25, 2014)

stacibanks said:


> From what I know the certificate has to be from one of the mac approved schools on their website


  It is. That's why I'm confused.


----------



## MACLOVER 14 (Oct 29, 2014)

I spoke with a MAC PRO rep and they no longer accept business cards.


----------



## MACLOVER 14 (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone recently faxed over there info??


----------



## MACLOVER 14 (Oct 29, 2014)

AnqieM said:


> It is. That's why I'm confused.


  Did you send in an ID or drivers license?


----------



## AnqieM (Oct 29, 2014)

MACLOVER 14 said:


> Did you send in an ID or drivers license?


  No it's not required anymore, if you see the new application it's not there, and I also asked when I called. When I receive my letter I'll give an update.


----------



## AnqieM (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been meaning to update for a few days now I received my denial letter, and I was denied because "two pieces of professional criteria were not submitted with my application" of course I was like WHAT THE HELL?!!!! Because I sent my comp card and a copy of my certificate which is accepted by Mac Pro by the way, so my comp card had a check and my certificate had an X, I called Mac Pro immediately lol the rep confirmed they accept the certificate from my school and just to resend everything but to attach a note stating it's my second time sending my app and that it's confirmed my school is accepted, I sent it off yesterday so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that another idiot doesn't get ahold of my app!


----------



## MACLOVER 14 (Nov 5, 2014)

wow that is just crazy!! I hope there aren't any more delays for you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I sent my app in on the 17th f October and am impatiently waiting my response!!


----------



## AnqieM (Nov 5, 2014)

MACLOVER 14 said:


> wow that is just crazy!! I hope there aren't any more delays for you.:blink:    I sent my app in on the 17th f October and am impatiently waiting my response!!


  I Hope Not!, you should try calling like Friday or Monday and tell them you just want to Check on the status of your application if they asked what date you sent it in say the beginning of October because if you give them the actual date they may not want to check, but good luck I hope you're accepted!


----------



## MACLOVER 14 (Nov 13, 2014)

AnqieM said:


> I Hope Not!, you should try calling like Friday or Monday and tell them you just want to Check on the status of your application if they asked what date you sent it in say the beginning of October because if you give them the actual date they may not want to check, but good luck I hope you're accepted!


  I was denied.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to resubmit my letter of  professional reference. I want to attempt to fax it in this time.


----------



## MACLOVER 14 (Nov 13, 2014)

do you know if they are accepting faxes anymore?


----------



## AnqieM (Nov 17, 2014)

MACLOVER 14 said:


> do you know if they are accepting faxes anymore?


  Sorry you were denied! I don't this they're accepting faxes, you can try calling and asking, when I did the rep kind of went around my question and just told me to mail it again.


----------



## AnqieM (Nov 17, 2014)

So I received a call last Wednesday and I figured out the real issue why I was denied the first time, they were looking for my school In NY because that is where I reside but the school is in NJ, when I resent my app the rep told me to include a letter stating the school is accepted and this is my second time sending it. Well gladly I was asked to send the letter because that is why I received a call. We resolved that issue she told me she was going to process my app, and I was charged this afternoon. I was approved within in two weeks, so I should be receiving an email pretty soon.


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 18, 2014)

AnqieM said:


> So I received a call last Wednesday and I figured out the real issue why I was denied the first time, they were looking for my school In NY because that is where I reside but the school is in NJ, when I resent my app the rep told me to include a letter stating the school is accepted and this is my second time sending it. Well gladly I was asked to send the letter because that is why I received a call. We resolved that issue she told me she was going to process my app, and I was charged this afternoon. I was approved within in two weeks, so I should be receiving an email pretty soon.


  Awesome! Congrats and enjoy your pro card!


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 25, 2014)

I sent mine off last Weds.  I spent a bit extra money to have it delivered faster but with the snow they got in Buffalo it didn't get there till yesterday.  I'm trying to be patient.....I'm hoping that I get word through email or my card in the mail by Christmastime so I can use it to get some things I need for my kit!


----------



## AnqieM (Nov 25, 2014)

Thia Winter said:


> I sent mine off last Weds.  I spent a bit extra money to have it delivered faster but with the snow they got in Buffalo it didn't get there till yesterday.  I'm trying to be patient.....I'm hoping that I get word through email or my card in the mail by Christmastime so I can use it to get some things I need for my kit!


  .


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 9, 2014)

It's been three weeks tomorrow.  Nothing yet....my check still hasn't been cashed, no email.  They said though that it takes 4-6 weeks again, when the web page says 1-3.  Which means that I probably won't get it till after the first of the year.  She couldn't even tell me if they'd gotten it delivered.....on my end it says it was but I'd feel better if they had evidence of it.


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 22, 2014)

YES!!!  My check is pending at my bank!!!!  No email or card yet though....


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 23, 2014)

I got my email!!!  Woohoo!


----------



## AnqieM (Dec 23, 2014)

Thia Winter said:


> I got my email!!!  Woohoo!


  Congrats Sweetie, Happy Shopping!


----------



## Alyssa1064 (Mar 17, 2015)

So I have read several posts of people who were approved for the MAC Pro card by submitting a business card as a form of reference. As of today, March 17th 2015, this option is no longer listed as a viable form of identification on their current application.

  The old application which listed business card as a viable form of identification also said "Retail positions not accepted"

  The current application does not say anything about retail positions. I am a free lance artist for MAC that works in their counters/stores. I just applied for my MAC Pro by submitting a business card (even though it is no longer listed) a composite card and a letter reference of employment that my manager wrote for me, and a copy of my driver's license.  Does anyone know if this will be denied? Have any free lancers for MAC submitted letters of employment and been accepted?

  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Alyssa1064 (Mar 17, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Alyssa1064 (Mar 17, 2015)

Tat2dbeauty07 said:


> I sent in everything under the sun because of all the fakers out there I was worried they wouldnt take my application seriously so I sent in as much information as possible to show them I'm the real deal.


  When you said you made your own contract what do you mean? You can make your own contract letter stating your are a make up artist? Is the contract a form you give to clients? Can you attach what you made? I am confused what "contract on professional letterhead" means that they list on their application.


----------

